# Just got referred for IVF



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, I never imagined myself being in this part of BnB. I always thought I would graduate from TTC boards to 1st trimester boards. But here I am, with both tubes blocked and referred for IVF. 
I hope to make some new IVF buddies and earn some support from ladies who are going through the same.


----------



## sheri76

Hi honeycheeks, never thought I'd be doing ivf either, my OH has sperm issues... I've in the 2ww on our first ivf, had our embryo transfer yesterday. I went into ivf expecting the worst (fear of needles & side affects from the meds) but i didn't find it that bead at all... Hope your ivf journey is a positive one too :)


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri76 said:


> Hi honeycheeks, never thought I'd be doing ivf either, my OH has sperm issues... I've in the 2ww on our first ivf, had our embryo transfer yesterday. I went into ivf expecting the worst (fear of needles & side affects from the meds) but i didn't find it that bead at all... Hope your ivf journey is a positive one too :)

Thanks sheri, that was very reassuring. I wish you all the best for you IVF BFP


----------



## dinky

Hey honeycheeks, sorry you have to do the ivf but im so happy that you found out why you wernt concieving! Atleast doing ivf your chances of concieving will be MASSIVELY increased :) i know im going to see a bfp from you soon! Good luck xxxx :dust:


----------



## Rosmuira

Well don't worry chick it ain't so bad I am going for egg collection tomorrow. I can't believe how easy it's been so far x Babydust


----------



## honeycheeks

dinky said:


> Hey honeycheeks, sorry you have to do the ivf but im so happy that you found out why you wernt concieving! Atleast doing ivf your chances of concieving will be MASSIVELY increased :) i know im going to see a bfp from you soon! Good luck xxxx :dust:

Since I dont have any other problems other than the physical blockage, I believe my chances of success are really high. I am very hopeful that the first IVF trial will be successful for me. Thanks so much Dinky. Good luck to you too.



Rosmuira said:


> Well don't worry chick it ain't so bad I am going for egg collection tomorrow. I can't believe how easy it's been so far x Babydust

Thanks so much.I hope it goes as smooth as a dream for me too...6 more weeks for my first consultation, I hope time flies.Good luck and wish you success with IVF.


----------



## aleja

hi honeycheeks thanks for your post. i feel exactly the same, thinking i was going to be one of the lucky ones who falls pregnant in no time. unfortunately at that time we didn't know that Dh had very low sperm count and they are lazy swimmers. I will be starting my first icsi cycle next month. GL and all the best:flower:


----------



## ladyf

hi.
just found out DH has low sperm count today. am depressed. don't know what to say to him or should l tell a friend or my sister? we always thought it was going to happen on its own when my blood tests came back normal. our gp is you going to refer us to a Fs most probably for assisted conception. l cannot believe it has come to this.

l hope ivf works out for you .all the best. when are you starting?

aleja- l see you are in australia, l am too.are the Fs really helpful and supportive and how long did it take you to get some help? all the best to you too.


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> hi honeycheeks thanks for your post. i feel exactly the same, thinking i was going to be one of the lucky ones who falls pregnant in no time. unfortunately at that time we didn't know that Dh had very low sperm count and they are lazy swimmers. I will be starting my first icsi cycle next month. GL and all the best:flower:

It was definitely a shocker when I first realized that we have no other options than IVF. But then coming back to face the reality, it seems like atleast you know a definite time frame when you are likely to get pregnant( being very positive about the success of IVF#1) . It takes a lot of stress away from TTC. Atleast it has, for me. I have been using this time, I have 6 more weeks till my first consultation, to read and do my own research about it. Once you have gathered the finances and got enough info , it is going to be far less stressful, or so I believe now.
Good luck to you too.


ladyf said:


> hi.
> just found out DH has low sperm count today. am depressed. don't know what to say to him or should l tell a friend or my sister? we always thought it was going to happen on its own when my blood tests came back normal. our gp is you going to refer us to a Fs most probably for assisted conception. l cannot believe it has come to this.
> 
> l hope ivf works out for you .all the best. when are you starting?
> 
> aleja- l see you are in australia, l am too.are the Fs really helpful and supportive and how long did it take you to get some help? all the best to you too.

thanks ladyf. i think you should discuss with your husband and be supportive with each other rather than telling a friend. I might think it would make him more insecure if you told another person.Thats just what I think. It is natural to feel depressed , but try not to make your DH feel guilty. Problems could be with any of the partners or both. it is now your time to stay strong and support your DH

I have my first consultation on 25th April. From what I heard from others at the same hospital is that it doesnt take long after that. Things get moving pretty fast . So im hoping there wont be much delays and I am into it totally by may and done by June. That would be perfect. I am really looking forward to my IVF consultation.

I hope it works for all of us the very first time.:dust: :dust:


----------



## ladyf

thanks Honeycheeks. we did talk about it and he said he was fine but dissapointed and we joked about it a bit. we have an appt with the gp on Tuesday, cause he has to look for a Fs for us and l need to get my ultrasound results then.
now DH is sleeping and it is now sinking in that the natural path might not be possible after all. l should be ov around Tuesday next week and l just want a stress free cycle , just Bd when we feel like it. cause l think we both need some tlc at the moment. atleast l can talk to the BnB ladies, it's just a stressful time cause l have a whole week to google and all....probably more stress with the info l get .

glad to hear things will be moving pretty fast for you , hope you get your Bfp before June. GL!


----------



## aleja

hi sheri, good luck on your tww. hope the time goes very quickly for you and that it is a happy ending. i noticed you are in Australia. how did you find your clinic?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
honeycheeks yes you are so right about it taking the pressure off tcc. we had been trying for a year with nothing happening and i had a feeling something was wrong. at least now it feels like we have a plan of what we need to do. 
my consultation is actually next week and i am hoping that I will begin my first cycle at the beginning of april. the FS has already done lots of tests so he thinks we are ready to do it. i am also becoming really impatient and because my cycles are already really long i can't bear the thought of going through another few weeks of waiting. 

ladyf,:hi: i also went through a period of depression when we found out. i actually burst into tears at the FS appt...:cry: because i couldn't believe it. 
Yes the FS we are with is really good and explains things really well. Hope you find a good FS as from what I hear it really helps having a doctor you can really trust. 
i did some research into what type of vitamins may help ..my DH now takes Vitamin E, vitamin C, zinc and CoQ10 on a daily basis. he is having colder showers and is wearing lose undies! i know it will not increase his count and motility much but every little bit helps.


----------



## ladyf

hi aleja ! 
thanks for the info.l might get DH to start taking some vitamins too .seems like you are nearly there,all the best!!!

My gp hasn't been that great. he told us to Bd for 2 weeks everyday after a year of ttc and had only had blood tests done when he was on leave.I am really dissapointed and depressed. hope we can start with the assisted conception asap.the gp didn't even tell us how low the count is:shrug:hope l get a helpful Fs .going for an ultrasound tommorrow to check if the fibroids have shrunk although the gp said its not issue a year ago ( confused). 

sorry Honeycheeks , don't mean to take over the thread, just needed to vent. how are you doing ?


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> honeycheeks yes you are so right about it taking the pressure off tcc. we had been trying for a year with nothing happening and i had a feeling something was wrong. at least now it feels like we have a plan of what we need to do.
> my consultation is actually next week and i am hoping that I will begin my first cycle at the beginning of april. the FS has already done lots of tests so he thinks we are ready to do it. i am also becoming really impatient and because my cycles are already really long i can't bear the thought of going through another few weeks of waiting.
> 
> ladyf,:hi: i also went through a period of depression when we found out. i actually burst into tears at the FS appt...:cry: because i couldn't believe it.
> Yes the FS we are with is really good and explains things really well. Hope you find a good FS as from what I hear it really helps having a doctor you can really trust.
> i did some research into what type of vitamins may help ..my DH now takes Vitamin E, vitamin C, zinc and CoQ10 on a daily basis. he is having colder showers and is wearing lose undies! i know it will not increase his count and motility much but every little bit helps.

Vitamin C and Zinc and colder showers have really made a big difference to some couples. So i hope it works for you too.



ladyf said:


> hi aleja !
> thanks for the info.l might get DH to start taking some vitamins too .seems like you are nearly there,all the best!!!
> 
> My gp hasn't been that great. he told us to Bd for 2 weeks everyday after a year of ttc and had only had blood tests done when he was on leave.I am really dissapointed and depressed. hope we can start with the assisted conception asap.the gp didn't even tell us how low the count is:shrug:hope l get a helpful Fs .going for an ultrasound tommorrow to check if the fibroids have shrunk although the gp said its not issue a year ago ( confused).
> 
> sorry Honeycheeks , don't mean to take over the thread, just needed to vent. how are you doing ?

It is nice to see the thread being active. it is a place for all of us to vent our feelings. Sorry to hear that your doc is not very helpful. It is really very important to find a doc who is nice to you and helpful. Else you will end up wasting a lot of TTC time. Good luck for your ultrasound.

AFM, im just chilled out ...lol. I am so relaxed and cool to think that I dont have to time the BD or make sure the swimmers are going to the right place and when I ovulate...blah blah blah. Everything will be taken care of.:winkwink:

Have you ladies got any idea whether you will have the short protocol or the long one? 6 weeks to go for my first consultation.


----------



## aleja

hi honeycheeks, i am glad to hear you are feeling chilled out and just doing the countdown without the stress.
yes i am mostly in relax mode but because this is possibly my last cycle before icsi i still want to give it a go. i think i will ovulate within a few days so we will probably ttc again .... the FS told us (i think to make us feel better more than anything!) that lots of couple miraculously fall pg before ivf...who know it would be nice to think it will happen for us but i doubt it!!!!!
the FS told us we would do a short protocol cycle. it is four weeks and doesn't include sniffing the meds. He said that more and more clinics are using short protocol as it has less physical and mental effects on the woman and the stats show that they have same outcomes in terms of success. He also said that the long protocol involves the woman's body going into menopause for 2 weeks!!!

ladyf i really sympathise with you about your GP...it is so frustrating when they don't listen to what patients are saying. 
i noticed you said you have a fibroid? do you know what size and where it is? i have a small one and originally i thought that was the reason i wasn't falling pg. however a few different doctors have said mine is in a location which shouldn't cause an issue. GL with your ultrasound and lets us know how it goes
:flower:


----------



## ladyf

honey cheeks - glad you are having a relaxed cycle , no need to poas. dont even remember the last time l had a relaxed one...always thinking will l see the 2lines? enjoy your cycle guess you have done a lot of research on what will be going on in may. we will be here to do the countdown with you!!!

aleja - l think l had the intramular fibroids, cant recall the exact size but l think the diameter was 2 cm last year. the gynae l saw that time said l should not be worried , now l am thinking l might opt for surgery if they suggest it. all the best with the BDing , you may never know, miracles do happen. GL! otherwise help is on its way in a few weeks.

afm-am due to ov soon,probably around tuesday,still hoping!! will be using opk just to make sure .poas starting saturday.trying have 2 days between the Bding, dont know if it makes any differents. got some menevit for DH.
so l went for the ultrasound and the sonographer spent like 15 mins in my v-jay, she really took her time.anyway , she gave me the films to take to my Dr but there was no letter. only thing l could get from them is something about pedunculated fibroids written there. so l have to be patient until monday to get the results. l think l am going to lose it if he is not helpful when l see him. he better refer us to the FS when l see him otherwise someone is going to :cry: in that office. 

Somehow all l see around me are pregnant women and babies. and friends on fbk are getting pregnant for the second time. what about me??? what about us???


----------



## aleja

Hey ladyF yes what about us??? It seems do unfair that others can do the wham bam thank you ma'm and there is a baby 9 mths later but for some of us it almost feels like an impossible dream to even think about a bfp 
If u have an intramural fibroid it's in the wall of the uterus so it should really change the shape of the uterus but hope ur new FS can give u a better idea. I hope u insist on getting a referral but maybe like me u can take matters into your own hands . I got sick of hearing my gp say that I should stop stressing so instead i self referred to a hospital fertility clinic. The only thing is I still needed my doc to provide me with a letter 
Good luck with Ov .. I am the same got a smiley today do time for last chance bd x


----------



## honeycheeks

I agree ladies, it is so unfair that so many couples get pregnant and have babies at the drop a of a hat and it seems one of of the biggest hurdles in our lives. i hope this time passes soon. Think of the days when we would be holding little bundles of pink or blue, i can only dream of that yet.

Aleja - good luck BDing, I hope you get lucky this time and hoping that the swimmers work extra hard and get their job done.

Ladyf- I have no idea about fibroids, but i hope they are not bad for you

Sheri - fingers crossed for you, do you have any symptoms yet. Are you planning to take an HPT to find out when the trigger is out of your system.


----------



## ladyf

hi ladies
aleja- true, l might have to take the matter into my own hands if he is not helpful. will see how Monday goes. yes , the fibroids l have can cause distortion of the uterus,my stomach is a bit distended.GL with the Bding!!!!!

Honeycheeks - the fibroids just cause a bit of pelvic pain,heavy Af and l pass clots as well.but l have been taking some meds which somehow prevents the clots and pain but have Af for 7 days . always side effects to these meds. yes ,our BFPs are coming!!!!we have to believe and be ready to recieve.

just going to have a relaxed weekend,going to a birthday party tommorrow, the lady who is having the party had 2 babies in a space of 16 months.some people are lucky!!!and she will definitely ask me if l am pregnant yet,cause l told her we were trying ( big mistake) and she asks when there are people around.

what are you ladies going to be up to ? aleja l know you will be busy Bding :haha:!!!! sending lots of baby dust ladies!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf said:


> hi ladies
> aleja- true, l might have to take the matter into my own hands if he is not helpful. will see how Monday goes. yes , the fibroids l have can cause distortion of the uterus,my stomach is a bit distended.GL with the Bding!!!!!
> 
> Honeycheeks - the fibroids just cause a bit of pelvic pain,heavy Af and l pass clots as well.but l have been taking some meds which somehow prevents the clots and pain but have Af for 7 days . always side effects to these meds. yes ,our BFPs are coming!!!!we have to believe and be ready to recieve.
> 
> just going to have a relaxed weekend,going to a birthday party tommorrow, the lady who is having the party had 2 babies in a space of 16 months.some people are lucky!!!and she will definitely ask me if l am pregnant yet,cause l told her we were trying ( big mistake) and she asks when there are people around.
> 
> what are you ladies going to be up to ? aleja l know you will be busy Bding :haha:!!!! sending lots of baby dust ladies!!!!

Fibroids seem awful, I hope they just disappear like magic.As if the other problem in TTC werent enough..phew!!

Ahh!! I hate to be in social situations where I can be confronted by "well meaning"frnds and relatives and be bombarded with questions of the arrival of a baby. I hope you dont have any awkward moments at the party. I hope you have lots of fun. 
Hoping to hear from you after your appointment. You need to find a new doctor if your current FS is not being good. I hate wasting time with crappy docs.

:dust: to all of us.


----------



## sheri76

aleja said:


> hi sheri, good luck on your tww. hope the time goes very quickly for you and that it is a happy ending. i noticed you are in Australia. how did you find your clinic?

Oops only just seen your post... I live on the west coast and just went to the clinic we were recovered to which was Hollywood, they have been great so far, unfortunately we got a BFN with our first icsi :( but we have 3 Christie's and will be having a FET next month fx'd


----------



## sheri76

That's referred to not recovered... Stupid iPhone!


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri76 said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> hi sheri, good luck on your tww. hope the time goes very quickly for you and that it is a happy ending. i noticed you are in Australia. how did you find your clinic?
> 
> Oops only just seen your post... I live on the west coast and just went to the clinic we were recovered to which was Hollywood, they have been great so far, unfortunately we got a BFN with our first icsi :( but we have 3 Christie's and will be having a FET next month fx'dClick to expand...

so sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope you are feeling fine. I wish you loads and loads of sticky dust. You really deserve your BFP.


----------



## aleja

Hi Sheri sorry to hear about the bfn :-( 
Were u ttc'ing very long before IvF ? 
How are u feeling about it if u don't mind me asking? 
Hope your FET goes well next month and it's great u get to try again so soon

Ladyf hope the bday party went well I can't believe that friend of yours asks u about ttc in front of others that is so insensitive some people have no idea. 

Had a relaxing weekend and no bd'ing :-( 
So basically I am absolutely heading for IvF . Dh has kinda lost his mojo during ov week I guess when u hear that we only have 2% Chance each month it's hard to keep the momentum


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Hi Sheri sorry to hear about the bfn :-(
> Were u ttc'ing very long before IvF ?
> How are u feeling about it if u don't mind me asking?
> Hope your FET goes well next month and it's great u get to try again so soon
> 
> Ladyf hope the bday party went well I can't believe that friend of yours asks u about ttc in front of others that is so insensitive some people have no idea.
> 
> Had a relaxing weekend and no bd'ing :-(
> So basically I am absolutely heading for IvF . Dh has kinda lost his mojo during ov week I guess when u hear that we only have 2% Chance each month it's hard to keep the momentum

Dont worry too much about not BDing if you really are ready for IVF. I am just taking it easy and waiting for my IVF. It sure helps to take some stress off before the actual IVF thingy begins.


----------



## sheri76

Thanks guys, af showed up on the Friday before Monday's BT & I was devastated that day & I'm still sad but in a way I'm glad it happened straight away & not a m/c a few weeks down the track...
Aleja my OH has a blood disorder & his medication to controll it is a light dose of chemo everyday in tablet form which is terrible for sperm, so we knew from the start & his first count was 1 million, though we still tried while we saved the $$$ for ivf icsi. I have 2 DD ( 14 & 11 ) from my first marriage that I conceived pretty much the first month of trying so ivf was something I never dreamed I would ever have to go through myself but it sure has made me realize how my girls are even more precious to me now than they already were...


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri76 said:


> Thanks guys, af showed up on the Friday before Monday's BT & I was devastated that day & I'm still sad but in a way I'm glad it happened straight away & not a m/c a few weeks down the track...
> Aleja my OH has a blood disorder & his medication to controll it is a light dose of chemo everyday in tablet form which is terrible for sperm, so we knew from the start & his first count was 1 million, though we still tried while we saved the $$$ for ivf icsi. I have 2 DD ( 14 & 11 ) from my first marriage that I conceived pretty much the first month of trying so ivf was something I never dreamed I would ever have to go through myself but it sure has made me realize how my girls are even more precious to me now than they already were...

We really appreciate that you shared your story with us. Blessed you are to have your 2 DDs. May god soon bless you with another LO. Wishing you lots and lots of luck with FET.


----------



## aleja

hi sheri, you are so right about your daughters being precious little beings. i guess we only realise how special conceiving life is when it is hard to do so. Thanks for sharing your story about your DH . it is amazing to think that modern technology can help each one tof us to hopefully conceive no matter what the medical situation. all the best 

honeycheeks- yes that's exactly right i am ready for IVf and i didn't really have much hope for a natural PG anyway...now i wish the clock would just tick over.....:coffee:
today we got a phone call from the clinic ..our first official IVF consult has been rescheduled from tomorrow to Friday:dohh: apparently the FS got called away or something. If we hadn't already met him a few times (and thought he was pretty good) I would be so annoyed right now....


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> hi sheri, you are so right about your daughters being precious little beings. i guess we only realise how special conceiving life is when it is hard to do so. Thanks for sharing your story about your DH . it is amazing to think that modern technology can help each one tof us to hopefully conceive no matter what the medical situation. all the best
> 
> honeycheeks- yes that's exactly right i am ready for IVf and i didn't really have much hope for a natural PG anyway...now i wish the clock would just tick over.....:coffee:
> today we got a phone call from the clinic ..our first official IVF consult has been rescheduled from tomorrow to Friday:dohh: apparently the FS got called away or something. If we hadn't already met him a few times (and thought he was pretty good) I would be so annoyed right now....

Aleja - wishing you all the luck needed to make a baby. Getting your appointment postponed must be the most frustrating thing to happen. I have been counting down every day to my first appointment. Well friday isnt too far away. I am thinking of you. Update us on your appointment.

Other than counting days to my first consultation, I have been praying that AF doesnt eff up. I dont ovulate without CLomid or so, but I still hope my cycles are not disturbed, I mean i still want AF to come when it is expected, that way I wont have to deal with much mess before I nose dive into the IVF protocol, or so I think. Who knows for sure :haha:


----------



## ladyf

Hey ladies 
Sheri :flower: l hope you get your BFP soon.guess the 2DD you already have make you realise how blessed you are. Sending lots of baby dust your way! Fxd

Honeycheeks- yes fibroids can be nasty, wish l had started the investigations a long time ago.hope your cycles don't get messed up and Af comes right on time.

Aleja-l know sometimes Bding is just not possible when you are not in the mood. Friday is just around the corner, hope everything goes well.

Afm- l have multiple fibroids and the largest one is on the outside of the uterus. Was referred to a FS who only comes to the centre once a fortnight , so l see him next Thursday.l will ask him if l can be a regular patient so that l can go to his office when l need to. Gp requested for a repeat for my DH SA, he said we should abstain for 2 weeks?but google says if you abstain for more than 7 days the sperm won't be good. :wacko:! So l will ask the FS if that is the right thing to do. If fibroid is outside l would rather try the iui first before surgery or anything if he says it's ok. and DH first sperm count was really low, less than a million :cry:. 
I got a positive opk on sat, Bd on Sunday but after the results on Monday , l just wasnt up to it. Next week feels like next year to me. 

The party was ok, one lady ( acquaintance) who was at the party is 15 weeks pregnant and she has been married for 4 months. Yep! 4 months and it just happened like that! I am happy for her , but where is my BFP?????


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf said:


> Hey ladies
> Sheri :flower: l hope you get your BFP soon.guess the 2DD you already have make you realise how blessed you are. Sending lots of baby dust your way! Fxd
> 
> Honeycheeks- yes fibroids can be nasty, wish l had started the investigations a long time ago.hope your cycles don't get messed up and Af comes right on time.
> 
> Aleja-l know sometimes Bding is just not possible when you are not in the mood. Friday is just around the corner, hope everything goes well.
> 
> Afm- l have multiple fibroids and the largest one is on the outside of the uterus. Was referred to a FS who only comes to the centre once a fortnight , so l see him next Thursday.l will ask him if l can be a regular patient so that l can go to his office when l need to. Gp requested for a repeat for my DH SA, he said we should abstain for 2 weeks?but google says if you abstain for more than 7 days the sperm won't be good. :wacko:! So l will ask the FS if that is the right thing to do. If fibroid is outside l would rather try the iui first before surgery or anything if he says it's ok. and DH first sperm count was really low, less than a million :cry:.
> I got a positive opk on sat, Bd on Sunday but after the results on Monday , l just wasnt up to it. Next week feels like next year to me.
> 
> The party was ok, one lady ( acquaintance) who was at the party is 15 weeks pregnant and she has been married for 4 months. Yep! 4 months and it just happened like that! I am happy for her , but where is my BFP?????

Ladyf - I hope you get to see your doc whenever you need to and get the fibroids sorted out soon. For an SA it is definitely pointless to abstain for 2 weeks, as most of the sperm wil be too old or dead and hardly moving. The best would be to abstain for 2 days and do it on the third day. I hope the fibroids dont come in the way. Sorry to hear that your DH's sperm count is too low. I dont know how good the chances are with IUI with such low count. You might want to discuss with your doctor before you go for IUI. I hope he is taking enough supplements and has a better count on the next SA. I have everything crossed for you.

I hope you had a nice time at the party. At any social situation, it just seems impossible to avoid pregnant women. Just think of the times when we are going to be pregnant and be envied by other women...haha what an evil thought :devil: On a positive note, I am sure we are all going to get our BFPs and thats very soon.

Oh ya, and last night I had weird dreams of my first consultation with a doc at IVF centre and blah blah blah..it was not pleasant at all. I am really anxious, I just want to jump a few weeks and go into it sooooon.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies honey cheeks I know exactly what u mean sometimes I wish I could fall into a deep sleep and wake up just in time for my first cycle:haha:
But I shouldn't complain as my appt is around the corner. 
I have also been dreaming about IvF stuff too talk about having a one track mind. Gl with AF arriving 
Ladyf so glad you are on the way to sorting out those annoying fibroids. 
I agree with honey cheeks - 2 weeks is way too long before a SA test . My dh was told to abstain for no more than 4 days but ideally 2-3 . I hope your dh has better results for next test . My dh also got 1 million for first test & 2 mil for second one. Fs told us it was too low for IUI as they need minimum 5 million to do it and even then he gave us 14% chance success :nope:
It will be good to finally speak to your FS to ask all the questions you have.


----------



## ladyf

Thanx ladies for your support, l can't think of anything else right now cause it seems like ttc is just going to get more difficult with DH SA and there is no way we are going to use sperm donor.we have decided that he abstain for 5 days , cause he is busy at work during the week. Have been doing a bit of research, it says more than 7 days is useless as the motility will be decreased. I dont even know if my doc knows what he is doing.anyway, l think after the referral and getting my DH SA we are changing the doc. He doesnt not have an idea what we are going through.even told us not to get worried cause it will happen, HOW???the count is really low.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:.

Honeycheeks- don't let those dreams scare you , all will be well. We are nearly in April so time is moving.

Aleja- guess you won't be able to sleep with excitement tonight for your consultation tomorrow. Praying you get the right info to start your journey. All the best.


----------



## honeycheeks

ok ladies, i have another problem now. We live in a different country away from family and havent told them much about the doc consultations, medications, blah blah blah...
Now that it is IVF time, DH thinks I should tell my parents. I am already nervous enough for the IVF without more ppl knowing it. Telling ppl, whether they be my parents is going to make it 10 times worse for me. I am naturally an anxious person. Just the thought of having to tell ppl makes me lose my sleep. He thinks it is a big decision and it would be wrong not to tell family. But inside my mind i feel, the more ppl know the more pressurised I feel in some way, i dont know how to explain it really, i hope you can understand what i mean.
I dont know what I should do, what do you think?


----------



## aleja

Hi honey cheeks this is a dilemma that I think is common for all IvF gals . I can understand why your dh wants to share the news as it can be a great source of support if you need it but I guess for me we have decided to keep it low key .. I did tell my immediate family but only said that we might be doing IvF ... I am not going to confirm dates of cycles etc as I don't want the added pressure of them asking me how it's going etc . As it is my mum keeps asking when my next clinic appt is and I am telling her the bare minimum . Im really close to my mum but I don't want her to worry or her to worry about me . I am not going to tell any friends either ... They know we're are having issues but again I don't need any extra pressure. Plus in case it doesn't work the first cycle I don't want them to tippy-toe around us or feel sorry for us.
It's a tough one for u because u may not have support on hand but this can also be an advantage. Hope you guys come to a compromise . If you don't mind me asking what country do u live in? 

Ladyf I can't wait to hear what your FS says because ur GP sounds pretty hopeless too!


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Hi honey cheeks this is a dilemma that I think is common for all IvF gals . I can understand why your dh wants to share the news as it can be a great source of support if you need it but I guess for me we have decided to keep it low key .. I did tell my immediate family but only said that we might be doing IvF ... I am not going to confirm dates of cycles etc as I don't want the added pressure of them asking me how it's going etc . As it is my mum keeps asking when my next clinic appt is and I am telling her the bare minimum . Im really close to my mum but I don't want her to worry or her to worry about me . I am not going to tell any friends either ... They know we're are having issues but again I don't need any extra pressure. Plus in case it doesn't work the first cycle I don't want them to tippy-toe around us or feel sorry for us.
> It's a tough one for u because u may not have support on hand but this can also be an advantage. Hope you guys come to a compromise . If you don't mind me asking what country do u live in?
> 
> Ladyf I can't wait to hear what your FS says because ur GP sounds pretty hopeless too!

Thanks aleja, I have told my mom we have problems and even if we dint tell, anyone would have guessed it by now. I am pretty close to my mom and we used to share everything, but not this one. I just dont want to involve anyone in this, i want to keep it my own thing, i dont know if that makes sense. I live with my husband in the middle east, in Qatar. Healthcare is good and subsidized here, so i dont have to compromise on anything. With more ppl i have this feeling of being under pressure to make it happen and that is a too over powering feeling. I have given my mom hints of what we were doing till the part of both tubes being blocked. I dont know how they would react to hear both tubes being blocked. Smetimes more than my parents being supportive, i fear that they might accuse me for not being able to give them their first grandchild. I might be wrong in everything i am thinking, what i cant help myself. As if handling the IVF thing wasnt enough for me. I also fear if I might have to have my tubes surgically removed before the actual IVF. 

This was too much of a rant, i know, but i had to let it out.


----------



## aleja

Hi honeycheeks it's perfectly ok to rant that's what we are all here for.. To support each other. Yes I understand now why you are reluctant to share your news to your mum. It is hard enough dealing with our own infertility let alone worrying about what everyone else thinks of us. My dh probably feels like you perhaps as he doesnt want anyone to know especially because it's his male factor issues that lead us to this journey .. He wasn't too happy I told my mum the reasons but at the end of the day no one should be judged by their physiology. You didn't cause your tubal blockage so it is sad to think family may feel disappointed when it's clearly something out of your control. Hope that your family is understanding if you decide to tell them but if u have any doubt maybe your should wait a bit longer until u are ready to deal with their reactions . All the best. And you are so lucky to have access to great and fair health care in Qatar


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Hi honeycheeks it's perfectly ok to rant that's what we are all here for.. To support each other. Yes I understand now why you are reluctant to share your news to your mum. It is hard enough dealing with our own infertility let alone worrying about what everyone else thinks of us. My dh probably feels like you perhaps as he doesnt want anyone to know especially because it's his male factor issues that lead us to this journey .. He wasn't too happy I told my mum the reasons but at the end of the day no one should be judged by their physiology. You didn't cause your tubal blockage so it is sad to think family may feel disappointed when it's clearly something out of your control. Hope that your family is understanding if you decide to tell them but if u have any doubt maybe your should wait a bit longer until u are ready to deal with their reactions . All the best. And you are so lucky to have access to great and fair health care in Qatar

Thanks a lot aleja.I just think i am over reacting to every little thing and it takes me a while to get used to the thought of anything i hadnt planned in my mind. I should probably work on this thing and work out what we need to do, have to do some more talking with my husband. Thank god he has been so supportive through this all. Sometimes I feel totally lost and back to square one :shrug:. This one month without TTC was suppose to be relaxing for me. And after the dammn HSG BD has been so painful, I havent even been letting DH come close, poor him.


----------



## ladyf

:hugs: Honeycheeks .that's a tough one, but like aleja said don't rush into saying something that you are not ready to say.if you feel that they might judge you,l would personally keep it to myself.sometimes DHs don't really understand what we are going through ,try and tell him you will tell them when you are ready.the emotional toll that ttc has on us is bad enough you do not need any more pressure.sometimes l feel that since DH is my other half he should be my strength and l just do not want to burden my family with my worries esp about ttc cause they are just too personal & sensitive.Since you said he has been supportive ,he might not pressure you into saying anything if you are not ready.anyway,you haven't really kept them in the dark,they know that there are issues,you do not have to give them all the details.that is just my thinking.it's no ones fault that we have difficulties ttc, take your time to make the decision and do what you are comfortable with. 

l feel like l can't tell my family abt DH count,l have already told my sisters about the fibroids ,so they think it's just me.my DH would be upset if l told anyone since its early days and we are still hoping the second one will be better.

aleja- my GP is useless at the moment ,he is only good at writing sick certificates when l need them for work :dohh:. let us know how your appointment goes.GL.which state are you in, if you don't mind me asking.am in Victoria,Melbourne .


----------



## aleja

hi ladyf, hey if your doc is writing the sick certificates then that is all okay then. see they come in handy sometimes! when is your next appt? I am in Sydney so we are neighbours (and friendly rivals!!)

honeycheeks, more talking with your dh sounds like a good idea. i am sorry to hear about your painful bding? what did your doc say about this? the actual HSG exam was very painful for me but afterwards i didn't notice any difference. how long ago was the hsg? 

Me: well i went to the FS clinic appt and signed a bunch of paperwork. FS went through a whole lot of stuff including medications and frozen embryos etc. I will be on an antagonist cycle and he is putting me on orgalutran and elonva, two medications i have never heard of but do the same things as the others. DH had to get another 2 blood tests: karyotying and CF carrier test. 

FS sounded very optimistic about everything and I am trying to cling onto this positivity. 

Now this is the possible problem: its a logistical one. I may be lucky enough to start a cycle either at the beginning of April or.....June :dohh: (FS is away all of May so he cannot do the procedures- and I am not keen to have another FS do it). The April cycle depends on two things - my cycle being long enough for me to get my nurse orientation done AND for my Dh to come back in time for the egg collection as he is going away for a few days and it is around a crucial point in the cycle when my follicles will be getting ready to be triggered. 
i wasn't happy with DH's trip but there is not much we can do about it now.

This is the month I am praying hard that my cycle is as long as possible ...usually it is between 33-38 days and i'd be happy with long long long......but only time will tell.:dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf, i hope you soon find an FS who can do better than just write sick certificates. 
aleja - it is exciting to hear an update about your first consultation. I really hope you can time it the best way and as early as possible. You FS seems to know what he is doing and it is great that he has a positive aura about the whole thing.

My HSG was on the leap day of february - a life changing day it was for us. HSG was extremely painful for me esp since my tubes were blocked and for the same reason they repeated the procedure thrice in an attempt to unblock my tubes. And the doc who did the procedure was always screaming at me to not push the dye out. Where else would the dye go if tubes are blocked :nope: I had bleeding afterward for 3 days and spotting for another 2 days. I had crampign afterward the procedure which made it difficult to stand straight or walk. The pain went away the next day, but still felt a little sore. The pain while BDing is there, but then i think it is more of a psychological thing after the excruciating pain of HSG. It is going away slowly, but i guess we BDed just twice in a whole month, which has never happened. I kind of lost my drive too.

And I actually told my mom about it today and it wasnt as bad as i was making it up in my mind.

Aleja - sending you a truckload of :dust: for your IVF


----------



## ladyf

Honeycheeks - glad you were able to tell your mum. and hope the pain from the HSG goes away soon and you. if it is still bad maybe you should get it checked out .

aleja- seems like you got yourself a good Fs and seems like he know what he is doing. hope l get a Fs like that one. just don't change anything in this cycle and hopefully the cycle days will be the same. lots and lots of baby dust your way.

Afm: DH just went to leave his 'boys' at the clinic after 5 days of abstinence. l will ask the Fs about the 2 weeks abstinence although we all know it's not right . maybe he will request one after 3 days of abstinence. l am going to ask for an HSG, if there is no blockage & DH's spermies are 'good' = IUI. lm praying that they will be better. 

have a lovely weekend ladies!!!!


----------



## aleja

Oh honeycheeks that HSG experienced sounded traumatic :-(
I am not surprised youre still feeling fragile during BD . And fancy the doctor screaming at you to not let the dye come out???!!!! It sounds horrible. My Hsg was painful enough and my tubes were all clear . Big hugs for you . 
It's lovely you were able to tell your mum about what's going on. 

Ladyf when do u expect to get all the results ? I hope u find a nice fs too I think it makes a real difference with feeling confident and at ease .. GL girls x


----------



## honeycheeks

Ladyf _ i really hope the results come out good and you can settle with IUI. A good doc can make a huge difference. I really hope you find a good one.

Well Ladies, I dint tell my mom about the "IVF" per se . But we told her that there is stuff "going on". I told her enough to make her and DH happy that we are not keeping my parents in the dark. Thats everybody happy, wooof.

AF came today and I have never been so pleased to see her. Towards the end of this new cycle I would have my first appointment at the IVF center. I am praying everything goes well.

Hope you ladies had a nice weekend.


----------



## ladyf

Yay for AF!!!! Like l said before , when it comes to telling your family or friends about ttc don't say what you are not comfortable with. Still glad you talked to your mum, they have an idea of what is going on.

Aleja- when are you having your nurse orientation? Fxd all goes according to plan.

Afm- l have the appt on Thursday , will let you girls know how it goes. Hoping we can get DH's results on Wednesday so that l have all the information l need when l see the FS. Hope DH can come with me, but he might be busy at work.oh, well.....


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf said:


> Yay for AF!!!! Like l said before , when it comes to telling your family or friends about ttc don't say what you are not comfortable to say. Still glad you talked to your mum, they have an idea of what is going on.
> 
> Aleja- when are you having your nurse orientation? Fxd all goes according to plan.
> 
> Afm- l have the appt on Thursday , will let you girls know how it goes. Hoping we can get DH's results on Wednesday so that l have all the information l need when l see the FS. Hope DH can come with me, but he might be busy at work.oh, well.....

Oh, how i wish time flew and I had my appointment too. I told my mom just the bits I wanted to share, it was an understanding with my DH. I dint say anything that i was not comfortable.

Ladyf - good luck for your appointment. I really hope your DH can come with you for the appointment. And good luck for the results.

Aleja- good luck with your schedule of nurse orientation.


----------



## ladyf

Honeycheeks- your appt is just around the corner, the wait will be worth it. 

Got results for DH SA it was 14.5 million and 20% motility. A big improvement from less than a million. I am thankful for that, now hoping motility improves too. Will get the full results on Wed and then FS on Thursday. Can't wait !!!help is on the way :happydance:!

Aleja- how are you doing?


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf said:


> Honeycheeks- your appt is just around the corner, the wait will be worth it.
> 
> Got results for DH SA it was 14.5 million and 20% motility. A big improvement from less than a million. I am thankful for that, now hoping motility improves too. Will get the full results on Wed and then FS on Thursday. Can't wait !!!help is on the way :happydance:!
> 
> Aleja- how are you doing?

Thats an awesome report when comapared to his last time. Im sure this gives you a good chance since the count itself has increased a lot. So in pure numbers it means you have more motile sperm. It would still be great to see an improvement in motility. Im sure the report will make his swimmers go ecstatic. 
Looking fwd to hear about about your appointment. I hope everything goes very well.


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi all 
i thought i would throw my journey story in, I got the news 3 weeks ago that we would have to get ivf with icsi, due to male probs, i dont seem to have anything major wrong at the mo.
To say i am devasted is an understatement and i know my hubbie is too as the problem at the mo seems to be with him.

I never thought i would have to go through this..we are trying 18mths and nothing so after a year went for all the checks and here we are.
I had the HSG 3 weeks ago and it was fine, a bit crampy but nothing major, the doc said straight away that it was clear so i was happy, i thought the next step would be IUI but no...it had to be my luck and the biggie ...ivf isci...

sorry for rant just thought i would share and rant at same time 

hugs to all ...we so deserve to be mammies xx


----------



## honeycheeks

Mammywannabe said:


> hi all
> i thought i would throw my journey story in, I got the news 3 weeks ago that we would have to get ivf with icsi, due to male probs, i dont seem to have anything major wrong at the mo.
> To say i am devasted is an understatement and i know my hubbie is too as the problem at the mo seems to be with him.
> 
> I never thought i would have to go through this..we are trying 18mths and nothing so after a year went for all the checks and here we are.
> I had the HSG 3 weeks ago and it was fine, a bit crampy but nothing major, the doc said straight away that it was clear so i was happy, i thought the next step would be IUI but no...it had to be my luck and the biggie ...ivf isci...
> 
> sorry for rant just thought i would share and rant at same time
> 
> hugs to all ...we so deserve to be mammies xx

Hi Mammywannabe, welcome in here.
We are all here with problems, to share and support each other through the emotional and physical roller coaster of IVF. IVF is never a good thing to happen, but I have come to accept it. I have really come to think of it as a blessing as ppl like me would otherwise have no choice but to remain childless. I hope you will soon start feeling more positive about the next step ahead.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies
Welcome mammy hope u enjoy the thread. Yes it's very scary hearing that the only Orion left is IvF I guess nothing can prepare u for the shock and loss we feel. I feel sad every day sometimes when I think about the unfairness of it all. Honey cheeks is right though about how AC can help those of us who are unlucky in a sense. 
Ladyf your dh's numbers are a huge improvement you must be so happy. Did he do anything special to help him increase ? You should be able to do IUI with those results... Very exciting can't wait to hear what the doc says. 

Honeycheeks yay for aunt flo.. One hurdle down ... 

My nurse orientation is next week and so far no sigh of AF or even PMS . This is good so far as I need her to stay away till next week hopefully


----------



## sheri76

Hi again ladies, I've been trying to forget about Ivf stuff for the last week or so... But just had an appt with our FS for our FET transfer, very happy to find out I can do a natural cycle with only a trigger shot & 4 pregnyl injections after transfer, I just have to wait for af to show up & hopefully after a full stimulated ivf icsi my cycle will still be regular...

Fx'd to everyone :flower:


----------



## aleja

Hi Sheri welcome back ! that's fantastic news that you have a little embryo waiting for you and that it can all be al naturale . When are you expecting AF ? Best wishes x


----------



## sheri76

aleja said:


> Hi Sheri welcome back ! that's fantastic news that you have a little embryo waiting for you and that it can all be al naturale . When are you expecting AF ? Best wishes x

Thanks aleja, we have 3 frozen blasts, will transfer 1 & af is due on april 6th (good friday) will be interesting after all the meds from my ivf cycle wether af turns up on time or not im usually like clock work...:shrug:

:flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Hi ladies
> Welcome mammy hope u enjoy the thread. Yes it's very scary hearing that the only Orion left is IvF I guess nothing can prepare u for the shock and loss we feel. I feel sad every day sometimes when I think about the unfairness of it all. Honey cheeks is right though about how AC can help those of us who are unlucky in a sense.
> Ladyf your dh's numbers are a huge improvement you must be so happy. Did he do anything special to help him increase ? You should be able to do IUI with those results... Very exciting can't wait to hear what the doc says.
> 
> Honeycheeks yay for aunt flo.. One hurdle down ...
> 
> My nurse orientation is next week and so far no sigh of AF or even PMS . This is good so far as I need her to stay away till next week hopefully

Im am really excited to know about your nurse orientation. Hope AF stays away till next week. 



sheri76 said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sheri welcome back ! that's fantastic news that you have a little embryo waiting for you and that it can all be al naturale . When are you expecting AF ? Best wishes x
> 
> Thanks aleja, we have 3 frozen blasts, will transfer 1 & af is due on april 6th (good friday) will be interesting after all the meds from my ivf cycle wether af turns up on time or not im usually like clock work...:shrug:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Welcome back sheri. I have been thinking of you. It is great news that you dont have to go through all the nasty shots again. I hope shows up on time. Good luck for your FET cycle. This really has to be it. You are in my prayers.

Ladyf - Hope your results mean IUI and not IVF, yay!! Waiting to hear what your doc has to say.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies hope everyone is well xxxx 

Sheri thATs great news about your 3 embies .. if all goes to plan we will both be on a similar cycle this month  
So far no AF for me so I'm hoping that she holds out for another couple of days....

LadyF I can't wait to hear about your appt 

I had a horrible experience this afternoon . I went to a local acupuncture & Chinese medicine place to see whether they offered acu for IvF cycles. Well the woman who attended me was awful she had no tact and pretty much lectured me about why ivf doesn't work. She was so insensitive and said there is nothing she can do for me as relaxation acupuncture won't work since I am not the one with the fertility problem... :-( 
I wish I had the nerve to tell her where to go but I polite and left feeling demoralised. 

Anyways I came home and shed a few tears of frustration .dh was his pragmatic self and said the only person we should be listening to besides each other is the doctor . I know what he means as I now realise some people have very strong views about treating fertility and IvF. But I just have to remind myself that it's ultimately a personal choice and people should just keep their mouths in check. Anyways sorry for the long banter


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is well xxxx
> 
> Sheri thATs great news about your 3 embies .. if all goes to plan we will both be on a similar cycle this month
> So far no AF for me so I'm hoping that she holds out for another couple of days....
> 
> LadyF I can't wait to hear about your appt
> 
> I had a horrible experience this afternoon . I went to a local acupuncture & Chinese medicine place to see whether they offered acu for IvF cycles. Well the woman who attended me was awful she had no tact and pretty much lectured me about why ivf doesn't work. She was so insensitive and said there is nothing she can do for me as relaxation acupuncture won't work since I am not the one with the fertility problem... :-(
> I wish I had the nerve to tell her where to go but I polite and left feeling demoralised.
> 
> Anyways I came home and shed a few tears of frustration .dh was his pragmatic self and said the only person we should be listening to besides each other is the doctor . I know what he means as I now realise some people have very strong views about treating fertility and IvF. But I just have to remind myself that it's ultimately a personal choice and people should just keep their mouths in check. Anyways sorry for the long banter

Aleja, I am so sorry and angered at the way the acupuncturist treated you. Dont feel let down by the nonsense she had to say. In fact if you think rationally, you really stand a very good chance with IVF because there is no problem with you. When it is just sperm issues, they are already being taken care of in IVF. Because sperm does its job and you have a ready made embryo being transferred in utero. And your body is so ready to receive it and nourish it. I hope you understand what i mean.
I feel very strongly positive about your IVF. I hate anyone who says bad things to you. :hugs:


----------



## ladyf

Hello hello ! 

Aleja- don't even think about what the acupunturist said, some peoples have no idea how emotionally draining this can be and they have the nerve to give thier unwanted opinions. You should have told her told off but it's a good thing you just walked off.forget about her. All the best with the orientation. AF stay away!!

Sheri- good news for you . GL to you.

Honeycheeks - l was really happy with the improvement in DH results , l just got him some menevit , l think it has zinc, vitamins etc in them . So he is taking them once a day and he is trying to cut down on his drinking, so 6 pack for the weekend is ok with me. Doing another test after Easter , hope we will see better numbers. So , may is soon approaching :happydance:. Guess you can't wait for the ball to start rolling. We will be starting the countdown soon.

Mammy:flower:Hello! Thanx for sharing, l think it helps when you do. Atleast you now know why you are not getting pregnant and help is on its way.hope ivf works for you.

Afm-at the appt we went through all the tests that they have done. Ultrasound, bloods and SA. He said my progesterone levels were a bit low although l do ovulate on my own. So he had put me on clomid 50mg for 2 months with 21 days prog tests. I asked for the hsg test but he said we had to do these things in steps , after the 2 months he might request for one. What was l suppose to do????he is the Dr. He even laughed cause l was asking questions and all and he said l know you ladies you spend a lot of time goggling everything so l guess you already know about clomid. Of course l do. Anyway he explained that he wanted me to produce more mature eggs and all. And after the appt l did start googling -clomid and it seems half of the women end up miscarrying cause it thins the uterine lining. But 50mg is a low dose, so hope the damage wont be that bad . Or l might look for a natural way of thickening the lining before taking it. Af due on tues, so clomid cd5-9. Hope it doesn't mess up my cycles. Do you ladies think l should get a second opinion or give it a go for the 2 months and see what happens. He says l should not worry about the fibroids as they are outside the uterus but l think they pose a high risk of miscarriage. And he said DH count was ok and he should keep on taking the vitamins .
By the way , l feel bad that l am talking about non ivf related issues on this thread . Feel free to show me the door ladies as l am not much of a help with ivf info but can listen and lend a shoulder if anyone wants it and celebrate with you good news. I just pray that our BFP are coming soon whichever way nature gives us. 

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf, We really love you on this thread. This is like our personal space, talk ivf or anything else under the sun, we are all listening to you.

Here are my views on whatever your doc had to say...feel free to ignore or accept my comments.
Great that the vits are working for your DH.Keep up with them.
I hope the progesterone test was done on 7dpo or cd 21. if the results confirmed that you are ovulating on your own but not producing enough progesterone, there could be 2 things happening.

1 - the progesterone test was on done on the right day. It is usually prescribed on cd21 assuming that all women ovulate on cd 14. If you dont, then it should be done 7 days post the ovulation day. Only then your results can be compared to the expected results.

2 - you may be ovualting on your own but not producing enough progesterone. in this case, I would say you need progesterone supplementation with suppositories or whatever. Most of the progesterone supplementation available are natural progesterone and do not have any harmful side effects.

My thoughts on Clomid : 
Clomid is given to women who do not ovualate on their own. It tricks your brain into producing more FSH so that your follicles are stimulated better to grow bigger and faster and produce an egg. This is particularly useful in women with PCOS where this natural hormone balance is disturbed and hence enough FSH is not produced to stimulate the ovulation.

But the side effects of Clomid are many. It is best avoided if you naturally ovulate on your own. Other than affecting the lining, it also dries up the cervical mucous and makes a hostile environment for sperms. Thats the reason why clomid does not work when used beyond 3 cycles even in women with PCOS.

If you decide to use Clomid it may cause multiple ovulation. You have a great risk of higher order multiples when on clomid as you are already ovulating on your own. Another risk is of producing too many small follicles and no leading follicle which results in no ovulation and may become a cyst. You would have a higher risk of these things happening because you already ovulate on your own and really dont need clomid. And also, I wouldnt think that clomid will make your body produce more progesterone. So i really doubt if clomid will serve your purpose.

You need to ask your doc about progesterone supplementation post ovulation and also confirm that the tests were done on the right cycle day.

PS: I have been on Clomid and similar drugs for 7 cycles and have done my research. 

Your doc seems to be a jerk and in your best interests you need to find a better FS.


----------



## ladyf

thank you for your response .to tell you that truth l think l might seek second medical opinion regarding this . l really do not think clomid is necessary at all since l already ovulate . l will get a referral to see another Fs next week. l haven't been having the best of luck with medical help, really dissapointing.
will talk to DH abt this , l think he will support me about getting a second opinion.


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf said:


> thank you for your response .to tell you that truth l think l might seek second medical opinion regarding this . l really do not think clomid is necessary at all since l already ovulate . l will get a referral to see another Fs next week. l haven't been having the best of luck with medical help, really dissapointing.
> will talk to DH abt this , l think he will support me about getting a second opinion.

I really hope you have better luck with a new FS. I am sure your DH will support your decision to seek second opinion. I think it is better to get expert help than mess up with your already perfect cycles. 
Wishing you luck, lady.


----------



## Rosmuira

Good luck I got my BFP this week on my first go of ivf


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Congratulations rosamura thanks for popping in to share the good news. 

Honeycheeks and ladyF thanks for your kind and rational words about that idiot acupuncturist story xx 

LadyF I don't know much about clomid so what Honeycheeks said was interesting to me too .. All I know that clomid is supposed to help women with ovulation problems ... I tried to get my own FS to 'fix' my long cycles. His response was he could prescribe clomid to make them more regular but there is no point as I ovulate and with low sperm count it won't really solve the real issue anyway .
On what day of your cycle did you have the blood tests ? The cd 21 test ( if you ovulate before this date) should show an increase in progesterone so it's definitely worth doing that one. A second opinion is always a good thing but since FS is putting u on a 2 month trial it doesnt seem that long to wait and see. But ieould be much more firm after this time in getting other things in place rather than just staying on clomid fir longer. 
Given your Dh's sperm count is improving that with some clomid for a shot term this might do the trick. What will FS plan to do after 2 months?


----------



## ladyf

l am really confused about this clomid issue , like what aleja is saying a part. of me is saying l should just go ahead and see if it works for the 2 months since its a low dose anyway . seems like when you are on higher doses like 100mg cysts might develop, l already have fibroids so l really do not need cysts as well. 
yes, Honeycheeks my Dr has no idea what he is doing and sometimes he just does not listen. l tried to explain the 2 weeks abstinence issue to him that it was not right but he twisted my words saying l was implying that you deposit the sperm in the cup and keep it for 2 weeks , of course it will be stale and old :dohh: it was pointless arguing with him, so l just let it go. his English is very good so he know what l was saying. it is really high time l looked for another Dr.l need a referral though, so l will have to be nice and just stop going there .


----------



## aleja

hi ladyf, is the doctor that prescribed the clomid the same person that suggested your DH wait 2 weeks before giving the sperm sample?? if so I would definitely seek another opinion ..he doesn't seem to be too in the know about fertility issues. is he a GP or FS?
I guess two months is not long but depends how impatient you are. Even if he is a fertility doctor some are strange in their thinking. I remember I went to a specialist about 18 mths ago and he was so blaise about my situation - he just tried to convince me to get private health insurance so he could be my Ob/gyn and deliver my future baby! i left his office thinking there is no way i wanted to see that man again!!!!

anyways whatever you decide, it is up to you at the end of the day and you will make the right choice x


----------



## honeycheeks

Rosmuira said:


> Good luck I got my BFP this week on my first go of ivf

Huge congrats Ros. And thank you so much for sharing your success here.Wish you a happy journey to motherhood.
btw How many embies did you transfer?


----------



## honeycheeks

Ladyf- if you really decide to give clomid a go, i would not discourage you. One of my frnds on the TTC forum got her BFP after 3 yrs of trying , when she did an injectible cycle and produced 4 follicles. So you might have multiple ovulatation with clomid which might increase chances of conception. 
But my advise is that, if you really try clomid, make sure to find out how your body is repsonding to it. Whenever clomid is prescribed , usually you will be called in for regular u/s scans to monitor the follicular development. Make sure you ask your doc to do that. There is no point in doing a blind trial with clomid. And in the 2 months that you set aside for clomid, make sure all other tests like HSG etc are all done. If you have all the tests carried out and if clomid doesnt work too, then you know exactly what to do next without any time being wasted. 

The SA discussion with your doc seemed really gross. I would have wanted to smack him and walk out of his clinic.

Good luck for a miracle BFP.
WIshing you doc dust for finding an educated FS :haha:


----------



## ladyf

The GP is the one who recommended the 2 week wait for SA. And the FS prescribed clomid. I am wasting my time with these two aren't l ? Was doing a bit of googling red raspberry tea leaf can be taken until Ov to thicken the lining , am thinking if l should give clomid and that a try for the 2 months maybe it will help the eggs to mature ( l am confused , l guess you ladies have figured that out by now). 6 months ago l was impatient but now l think l am open for anything and kind of giving up...This ttc is draining! And l can't afford to take a break before l know what is really going on. my GP mentioned that if l get private health insurance l might get help faster or something like that ( seriously????). Anyway my Dh doesn't really like him so he will be ok with me finding a competent one.

Going to see the gp tomorrow and see if he can monitor the follicular development ,if not l might am l allowed to cry ladies???lol! And l try to push for the hsg.silly question -can l have the hsg done during the time l am suppose to be taking clomid cd5-9? I am going to have the blood tests although l think they are useless as l already Ov on my own . Last time they were done 7 days after my + opk.

Is it me or 14.5 is still a low sperm count but the FS said is was ok??? I feel like l am wasting my time with these people and l am being taken for a ride :growlmad: For sure l need both an educated Gp and FS ! Lol!

Praying for miracles - BFPs for us soon!!!!thank you Aleja & Honeycheeks for you responses, really appreciate.


----------



## aleja

hi ladyf, it looks like that last blood test may have been the cd21 already??!!!!
i have no idea what your GP means about private health insurance because if you are prepared to self fund then it shouldn't matter about private health. I have PHI and it doesn't cover anything with assisted conception...only day hospital stay. You will get some back with medicare too.

just a thought....you live in Melbourne, is that right? I am not sure if it's the same as is Sydney but here we have a couple of the hospitals that have state-funded fertility clinics. this is how i ended up getting all mine and DH's test done all at the same place. my Gp was also stalling things so I decided to call the local women's hospital to refer myself. the clinic i went to was staffed by proper fertility specialists and all consultations were free. In my case they were excellent and got to the bottom of the issues within a couple of months. We even the HSG was free. they even do IUI's through medicare but of course we had to be referred to IVF so we didn't use this. Just another option...maybe its worth investigating if there is similar clinics near where you are. you will just need to get your GP to write a referral letter..

and in the meantime do the clomid thing? I am not sure if a hsg can be done at the same time as taking meds but i guess they do different things- the hsg will put dye into your tubes to see if there is any blockage so it shouldn't have much to do with hormones and follicle growth. 

Anyways the FS said 20 million is cut off for normal sperm but I have seen ladies get their BFP's on BB with much less so don't lose hope


----------



## Rosmuira

Honey cheeks I transferred on day 3 1x textbook 8 cell
And 1 x six cell slightly fragmented but still good. So I had two back and now I am pregnant I am wondering how many lol


----------



## honeycheeks

Rosmuira said:


> Honey cheeks I transferred on day 3 1x textbook 8 cell
> And 1 x six cell slightly fragmented but still good. So I had two back and now I am pregnant I am wondering how many lol

It would be a curious wait for you to find out how many peanuts are in there. Wouldnt it be exciting to have 2. I am looking forward to 2 when it is my time. Good luck girl!


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf- You can do HSG on a clomid cycle. HSG is usually done on one of the days following AF and before ovulation.It does not interfere with ovulation and you can also TTC the same cycle. 

I guess 14 million is still not a very good count. But I really donno how good the chances are for a natural conception with that numbers. But I know that chances with IUI are very good with anything above 10 million. So I guess things are not really bad, and is still improving. I am really hoping you can conceive naturally.

And please dont dont give up TTC. We are all here to help you and support you. You need to do the best to find out what is wrong and what works best, instead of going by guesses by lame docs.

Please please find an FS who can really help.


----------



## ladyf

congrats Rosaimura!!!! twins will be great,l would want twins too but will still be grateful for one.a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## tobefruitful

hey ladies, i was referred here by miss honeycheeks herself (thanks by the way). i feel sort of lost in the IVF world. i am hoping that our appointment/consultation thurs. will help clarify somethings. can you ladies think of some questions that i would need to know the answers to asap? DH & i are trying to compose a list. just a little bit of info on us, we have been trying 16 months to have a little bundle of joy of our own. i know that doesn't seem very long in the big picture...but it was long enough for me. i have been poked and prodded and things seem to be fine with me. DH has minor mobility issues, his count is just fine. we tried 3 rounds of unsuccessful IUI's, with clomid 50mg & 100mg. the TTW is simply awful. we are hoping and praying that IVF is the baby ticket for us. any suggestions or feedback you ladies have to offer would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## tobefruitful

Rosmuira said:


> Honey cheeks I transferred on day 3 1x textbook 8 cell
> And 1 x six cell slightly fragmented but still good. So I had two back and now I am pregnant I am wondering how many lol

BIG CONGRATS! such exciting news for you & hopeful news for us :happydance:

do you mind if i pick your brain a bit? i think i read you had success with the first round of IVF right? awesome! how did IVF treat you? hope well. how many eggs were they able to take from you & how many did you let them implant? i hope i didn't ask too personal of questions. i am just utterly curious about this whole thing. thanks & congrats again!!! :baby:


----------



## honeycheeks

tobefruitful said:


> hey ladies, i was referred here by miss honeycheeks herself (thanks by the way). i feel sort of lost in the IVF world. i am hoping that our appointment/consultation thurs. will help clarify somethings. can you ladies think of some questions that i would need to know the answers to asap? DH & i are trying to compose a list. just a little bit of info on us, we have been trying 16 months to have a little bundle of joy of our own. i know that doesn't seem very long in the big picture...but it was long enough for me. i have been poked and prodded and things seem to be fine with me. DH has minor mobility issues, his count is just fine. we tried 3 rounds of unsuccessful IUI's, with clomid 50mg & 100mg. the TTW is simply awful. we are hoping and praying that IVF is the baby ticket for us. any suggestions or feedback you ladies have to offer would be GREATLY appreciated.

Heya, tobefruitful, i am excited to see you on this thread. Welcome on here.I am glad to hear that you have your appointment soon. Make a list of all things you want to know and update us on your appointment.16 months is a long time...but it all wont matter when you finally have your BFP and Im sure that is pretty soon. Sorry that 3 IUIs dint work for you :(

Well from what I have read about IVF, you might want to find to discuss these with your doc.
whether they follow the long protocol or short protocol?
how many eggs are they looking forward too
what day transfers do they do?
how many embies to transfer?
what technology they use for freezing extra embryos? it will help you understand how good a chance they have for survival upon thawing.
what are the entire course of medications which you will have to take?

Well i cant think of anything else yet. I havent even had my first appointment yet. So i really dont know much. 

Oh yeah, you asked me on the other thread, if I am good at giving shots to myself. It is something both me and DH have never done before. But my DH is a strong wall of support, we will do it together. 27 months ago, when we started TTC, I knew nothing about it, now I can proudly can proudly say that I know enough to offer the best advise to anyone. We will all become IVF pro's and half nurses and docs by the end of this journey.
good luck girl, keep us updated.


----------



## aleja

hi tobefruitful, welcome and thanks for joining the thread. Yes IVF world is overwhelming and its easy to feel lost. 16mths is a long time for be trying for a baby so it is good to hear you and your Dh are taking the plunge towards your baby. Honeycheeks questions are really good and seem to have covered everything. I didn't know what to ask during my appointments and I wish i had thought of some of these!
Some other things to consider:
What the medications are and why they choose them?
Any other tests to be done before cycle? e.g. for chromosomes or genetic abnormalities or sperm DNA fragmentation, etc
Where you will do the monitoring/blood tests?
Will your FS be doing the EPU and transfer?
Is FS due to go on holidays during your cycle! (funnily enough it happens as these doctors seem to have commitments everywhere!)
How the clinic will contact you for updates..

They will probably go through all this stuff at your appointment. GL and looking forward to hearing how it goes.

honeycheeks you are very knowledgeable about all things ivf and your wise words are very supportive and helpful xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Aleja, I think I should ask about getting tested for genetic abnormalities and sperm DNA fragmentation. Will discuss with DH first and decide if we want to get tested.
FS going on a holiday during your cycle sounds so irresponsible and indifferent, but that sure happens . I have see a lot of women rant about such happenings here on BnB.

Yay!! 3 weeks for my appointment.


----------



## aleja

Hi honey cheeks yay !! 3 weeks ... I think I will be deep into my first iCsi cycle by that point as my af finally started arriving today!!! Excited but also scared . 
My FS is actually going to a work conference in May so it's not really his fault. I think it will be ok though now that I am starting this month. I noticed that the clinic had a sign outlining each doctor's holidays and work schedules (eg some still doctors deliver babies so they might be called out to a private patient's delivery) I guess patients can work around this but i agree I would be very upset if I found out my FS was not available for the EPU and transfer


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja- I am equally excited and already started feeling nervous too. Though tww always seemed like an endless wait, the next 3 weeks will fly by and I am getting too anxious and nervous and excited all at the same time. Wish you good luck. When does your medications start?
When each of us start our medications it would be helpful to list them in our siggy, so each of us can have a quick reference of the medications and dosage and how we respond to them.


----------



## aleja

hi honeycheeks, I am technologically inept so i will try to figure out the siggy thing. 

Meds I am taking:

CD 2 injection - Elonva. (The nurses are doing it for me tomorrow). It is a FSH med to help grow my follies. Apparently 1 injection of elonva is equivalent to 7 daily FSH injections.

CD5-CD?? - Orgulatran (self injected Antagonist). To help stop the follies from ovulating.

CD 14 ?? - Ovidral (self injected trigger shot taken 36 hrs before EPU). To release the follies.

2WW those damn progesterone pessaries 2x daily.

In between all the injections of course i have to get the monitoring done.
I am not sure of dosage but I will find out tomorrow as i will be taking home all the supplies for the month:wacko:

I still can't believe i am doing all this to get preggers:dohh:


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Aleja. But thats a lot for me to have in memory all the time.
To edit your signature, scroll to the top of the page and you can see a tiny triangle for Quick links. It opens down a menu where you can see Édit Signature' under the 'user control panel' section. i hope you can get all that stuff in your signature.
Also update us daily on how you feel with the medications, any side effects or all that nasty stuff.
I know it is unfortunate that we have to go through so much just to get pregnant. But I dont think too much about all that now. I feel we really should just be happy that we DO have this option or we would all be just childless. I hope after all that we go through we can have a healthy pregnancy without any complications and a natural labor and delivery. I hope that is not too much to wish for.
Wish you lots of luck Aleja. We need all the luck in the world to make some babies.

Meanwhile googling some info about your medications.


----------



## sheri76

Hi Ladies,

Honeycheeks your appt is just around the corner, hope the time flys by!:flower:

Tobefruitful, welcome and goodluck on your ivf journey:flower:

Aleja, Yay for af & goodluck with your icsi cycle:flower:

Ladyf, hope you find a fs you feel is right for you:flower:

Rosmira, congratulations H & H 9 months for you:flower:

Ive just started spotting so AF will be here tomorrow right on time, so we will be starting our natural FET cycle :happydance: FX for us all our BFP's are hopefully just around the corner...


----------



## Rosmuira

When are you going for ivf


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! Just found out today my insurance has approved moving on to IVF. I'm sooooo nervous. Done a ton of research but still..................
There's so much testing to do before we actually get put on the cycle, I dread it all. We are lucky DH is just fine with great count and such. I just hope the eggs I do produce are good ones.

Fill me in on the genetic testing..I'm wondering if we should do this or not.


----------



## tobefruitful

hey ladies, so today went well. dr. did a mock transfer and everything is crystal clear no fibroids & cysts. rn gave me a couple more b/c pills. ivf officially starts april 24!! do i have any cycle buddies out there? we talked about the meds. & when to take them & such. honestly, i am not looking forward to the progesterone shots (yikes!) but the rest doesn't seem too bad. rn also said that if everything looks right they might put 2 embryos maybe if we insist 3. we are hoping for 3. she also said that our clinic does not do selective termination but that they wouldn't insert 3 unless we'd consider it...ugh?? they said they would refer us to a place that would. DH & i are not fans on selective termination...we worked so hard to get them in there in the first place...but if we have to tell a white lie for them to insert 3...we just might. strange huh? how is everybody else doing? anything new?


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!
Just found out today that pretty much our only route is IVF. DH SA results came back that he has no sperm. We dont know why, I am really hoping it is just a blockage, but preparing for the worst. 
Im scared of what lies ahead. DH already made an apt with a specialist to see whats the situation...thats in 2 weeks...so hopefully we get some real answers then and see what happens from there. We have been TTC for over a year, always thought it was me due to my irregular periods, but I am just hoping this process wont be as long. 
I am still trying to wrap my head around everything....i really dont even know what the IVF process is like....just kind of still freaking out a bit.
(I will be 28 this month and DH is 33)


----------



## tobefruitful

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Just found out today that pretty much our only route is IVF. DH SA results came back that he has no sperm. We dont know why, I am really hoping it is just a blockage, but preparing for the worst.
> Im scared of what lies ahead. DH already made an apt with a specialist to see whats the situation...thats in 2 weeks...so hopefully we get some real answers then and see what happens from there. We have been TTC for over a year, always thought it was me due to my irregular periods, but I am just hoping this process wont be as long.
> I am still trying to wrap my head around everything....i really dont even know what the IVF process is like....just kind of still freaking out a bit.
> (I will be 28 this month and DH is 33)

hi stinas, welcome to the group! sorry about your news, sending good thoughts your way and praying for the best. i am pretty new to IVF too. we are learning together. thanks for joining!


----------



## aleja

welcome stinas and noasaint!

stinas i recognise your name from the ttc threads!:flower:
it is very hard to receive the news that ivf is the only option. there is so many unknowns that it does feel overwhelming to think this is how it has to be. hope your Dh's appt goes well and that they may be able to get to the bottom of what is going on. there are some amazing procedures that can be done to look for sperm so hopefully the FS will tell him all about this. 

noasaint, yes the testing is a pain because it slows everything down and you are left wondering what the results are and how it will change things, etc. It is great to hear your DH has no probs as one less thing to worry about. and the insurance coverage is fantastic because i tell you the costs are adding up!!!! :dohh:
I don't know much about the genetic testing. My Dh had to have a karyotype (to check for abnormal chromosomes) and Cystic Fibrosis carrier test. He was really nervous but results came back normal.

Tobefruitful, wow I can't believe they will consider putting back three embies!!! my FS made us sign that he will only transfer 1. I was a bit disappointed but he kinda scared us by giving us some real life case examples of what can go wrong. However every situation is different and many ladies have delivered two healthy babies.

Me: i had my first every injection is morning....so it is all on!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Welcome Stinas and noasaint.

Tobefruitful , its great to hear that your cycle starts on the april 24th. Good luck to you. I know progesterone shots suck, but if you prefer suppositories you could ask them about it. Good luck about the 3 embies thing.

Stinas - I very much recognise you from the HSG thread on TTC forums. I have seen you very active on the TTC forums. You have been very supportive and re-assuring when I had to do my HSG too :hugs: . It isn't a happy feeling to see any familiar faces from TTC come over to the IVF forums, but we do love to support you nonetheless. I am sorry to hear about your DH's SA. I really hope it is just a blockage and things go well soon. I hope you get your much deserved BFP very soon.

noasaint - Welcome to the thread. Well about the genetic testing , I dont know much at the moment, But i am trying to find out more about it and we want to consider doing it.

Sheri - I hope your BFP is just round the corner. What exactly is a FET cycle like. It would be great if you could give the details as you get along


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - how did the first day of do-it-yourself shots go?

Happy weekend ladies.


----------



## honeycheeks

Rosmuira said:


> When are you going for ivf

Did you have a scan, it is great to see the due date in your siggy and the precious ONE. I hope we all get there soon.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas- I read your other thread about your worries about IVF. Let me try to simplify things for you. IVF is not a super long process if you can get an appointment with a clinic soon. Once you start, there would be a lot of testing, I am sure you might have done most of them already, as you have been getting testing and TTC for quite a while. Once the IVF cycle starts, it is just as long as a normal cycle.
These are the different steps in IVF.

1. Downregulation or suppression (most clinics skip this step nowadays)
2. Baseline scan on cd 2 or 3
3. FSH shots to stimulate growth of follicles.
4. HcG shot some hours before egg retrieval
5. Egg retrieval procedure and sperm needed.
6.Fertilization happens after you go home. You wil be informed of the fertilization report later.
7. on day 3 or day5 after egg retrieval you have embryo transfer.
8. You would have progesterone shots or suppositories in the tww.
9. Then yay!! BFP.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks honey!!!
I guess we just need to get DH sperm issue sorted out first....thats probably whats going to take longer. He has an apt with a urologist on tuesday. I hope its just a blockage and can be fixed...praying for this actually. 

I have had most bloodwork done, hsg done...everything seems to be ok on my end...I just tend to O later than normal, but im sure all those shots and hormones should take care of that. 

Its all just scary.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies yay it's the weekend! 
Honeycheeks my first injection (yesterday) was done by the nurse at the clinic . I start the self injections on Tuesday and first monitoring is on Thursday. 
So far I don't feel anything but I have noticed a have a slight headache . I am drinking lots of water to stay hydrated. The nurse thinks I may not feel bloated until about day 9 or so 

Stinas I agree with Honeycheeks that the actual IvF (antagonist) cycle is about 4 weeks. I didn't have to go through the down regulation phase. But you are right that it is the investigations with your DH may take a while to get through especially if the urologist wants to do some exploratory surgery . I have long annoying cycles too but it won't matter as the meds take care of that issue.

It is very scary but believe me just having chats with you ladies makes all the difference . None of my "real life" friends know what is going on let alone that I am currently on A cycle. It is nice to have a place to be free to share the scary and sad feelings and not feel judged xx


----------



## Stinas

Thank you aleja!!! 
It is wonderful to come here. No one knows or even has a clue to what we are going through. 
I hope everything works out for you this cycle!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - You are totally being reasonable to worry about the spermies. I hope they find out that in the ultrasound that it is just a blockage. And there are a lot of treatment options available that I have read of. So I guess it shouldnt take too long. My prayers are with you. I hope everything is sorted out as soon as possible and you can begin your IVF cycle soon. 

Long cycles and all that stuff doesnt matter at all, the drugs control everything. 
Aleja- good luck.
Ladyf - how are you?


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!!! I really am hoping for a blockage. The whole sperm thing is just what's really freaking me out. I am at the point where being poked and prodded does not bother me anymore. I just want this no sperm nightmare to be over with. Tuesday is going to be a big day.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Thank you!!! I really am hoping for a blockage. The whole sperm thing is just what's really freaking me out. I am at the point where being poked and prodded does not bother me anymore. I just want this no sperm nightmare to be over with. Tuesday is going to be a big day.

Stinas- Tuesday might seem ages away, but it will come. Fingers crossed till then. Keep us updated. I know that no matter what I say, it can do nothing to make you feel better at the moment. There is nothing to do than wait with bated breath.
Good luck for tuesday.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you very much!! Kind words, thoughts and prayers always help! I can say it a thousand times, but its such a relief to come on bnb and rant with ladies that know EXACTLY what you are going through. I have an amazing family, but until you go through it yourself, you really have no clue, no matter how much you love that person, they just dont know and cant really help. I told my mom and my cousin yesterday. They wont tell anyone, but it did feel better to tell my cousin. We are like sisters, so she knows when something is wrong. Felt better.
I found money in a parking lot today....totally random, but hoping its a sign of some good luck coming my way. Stuff like that NEVER happens to me...im hoping for a miracle ladies! lol
Your IVF apt is on my 2yr wedding anniversary! It was an amazing day for me and I hope you get wonderful news/results that day!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies Happy Easter:bunny:

Stinas looking forward to hearing about your appt on Tuesday . I believe in those little random signs too. GL hun


----------



## Stinas

I hope it was a sign !!! 

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas- I told my mom too, 2 weeks ago. My DH really wanted me to tell my mom. He knows how close we are and he felt it right that we share atleast part of our story with her. I actually felt better having told her. I am glad you told your mom and cousin too. They really dont know that we are doing IVF. We only told them that both my tubes are blocked, so she just thinks I might undergo laproscopy.
I am excited to hear that my appointment is your anniversary day.We are both looking forward to the same day.I really hope it is a good one for me. I am sure it is a sign of luck that you found money. I love those little signs. I NEVER in my whole life found money.

Aleja- Praying harder and harder for you everyday for your first IVF BFP.

Happy Easter ladies!!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - It does help telling them...I just told them its not something I want to constantly talk about...ill give them updates when I want...I just dont want them asking constantly or always feeling bad for me. I want to be normal. I think not telling them everything is better. Less stress for you. Its a big relief that they know...lots of weight off our shoulders. 

I hope that day is as wonderful as it was/is for me...for you as well!!! Im routing for you! I remember when you first said you were told you had to do IVF from the other thread. I truly believe we were given these obstacles in life for a reason...these are the things that make us stronger....as messed up as they are its the truth...sucks for us, but we have to take it and run with it I guess. 
I only found money one other time...it was outside a nightclub in the city...a friend and I were leaving...we were out on the curb waiting for valet and my friend freaked out told me to look down....I was stepping on a $100 bill! I felt guilty taking it again, but im sure some drunk dropped it, so I slid it and took it....we split it in the car and laughed all the way home lol I dont even think she looked to see if another car was coming when we pulled out...she sped off lol Besides that...this is the first time that it happened like this. If she didnt tell me to look down(she sees and hears EVERYTHING)..i would have left the $100 there. Today I dont even know why I looked down...it was weird....and the fact that it was windy...and it didnt move...really weird.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - It did feel like a lot of weight off my shoulders after I told them that some things were wrong and are being sorted out. Just to tell them that we are doing IVF would add to the pressure and also their expectation, so i dint tell that.

For me, I never had any difficulties in life ever before. My childhood was wonderful, I always had everything I wanted, my education was as good as I ever wanted it to be. I got my dream job and I found the best man who ever lived on earth and he made my life complete. But surely life couldnt be as good as that forever. Something had to happen, otherwise it is just not LIFE. I hope we come out of this stronger and holding 2 wee little ones in our arms. Ya, I want TWO. I am being selfish now (wicked laugh).I want teeny twins. And I am thinking they are going to be boys, though I prefer girls as I can dress them up . I almost named one of them too...lol. I am on the lookout for a matching name for the other to be twin, which I cant seem to find. 

Do I look like I just took off in a time machine?

Oh Yes, I would surely feel guilty to pick up anything that wasnt mine, though sometimes I want to steal a cute baby in the mall(sshhhhhh!! dont tell anyone).


----------



## noasaint

I hope you are right Stinas, about the being given these obstacles for a reason. The past two years have been such HELL for me and DH. Not TTC related but it's been one thing after another and I've had more than my fair share of nervous breakdowns. It's like one day I realized OMG I'm 38 years old, we have no more time to waste to have a baby. We kicked it into high gerar quit quickly and I feel like I've been on the go now for months.

On the topic of telling people about IVF I'll share my little story. Two years ago something really horrific happened in my life and I told what I thought were my closest friends. Since then two of those friends have completely disappeared from my life, one by my choice. But they know what happened and that really bothers me. Neither was there for me during this time so I know it's for the best. When we first saw the RE I told several people, not sure exactly why. I guess maybe because I was super stressed and needed support. My mom is completely unsupportive and our relationship is very strained. I found that people kept asking how things were going and about why I wasn't pregnant yet, etc. I felt disappointed, let down, didn't want to talk about it.

So, now that we're moving on to IVF we're not telling people. I just told everyone things were on hold for a while. My mom knows as she may need to assist with appointments at times and my best friend knows. DH told one good friend. Everyone else thinks it's on hold. My in laws don't even know we are TTC at all (believe me it's for the best). If we do get pregnant we will wait the traditional 3 months to tell everyone. I just don't want people asking me about IVF, having to explain what it is, hearing reactions if someone is against it, dealing with the constant "what stage are you at" or "are you pregnant yet". I'll be taking two weeks off work for the ER and ET and will just say I'm having minor surgery. No one needs to know, this is hard enough as it is.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Your right....when everything goes great, something has to happen! It sucks, but it really is life! I feel like everyone around me has had it easier....granted, the grass always seems greener, but its the truth. Yes, materialistic things, I have it all...the house, the car, the "life", but I dont see it that way, I know I am very lucky dh can provide all these wonderful things and I am very grateful for all of it. I just feel like, we work hard to have all the wonderful things and sacrifice many things to live the way we do, what did we do to deserve this? It just sucks!
Twins!!!! ME TOO!!!!! lol OMG I have it all sorted out in my head lol I hope our dream does come true! ...and dont worry...i wont tell...because I want to take the babies too! hahaha omg...when I see a teenie bopper with a baby that usually looks like its freezing, dirty and hungry...i want to take it sooo bad! I feel like its just calling "save me save me!" lol 

noasaint - Im sooo sorry the past 2yrs have not been good for you and DH! I can only imagine...we are freaking out over this horrible SA, so i know how hard things can be. Life sucks sometimes. 
Those so called "friends"....its better they hit the road, because you dont need people like that in your life. When a true friend is going through a horrible thing, regardless of if you agree with the situation or not, you are a friend and need to be able to be their rock when needed....vent to them later about how you feel about the situation, but you are a friend first. I cant believe people can just hit the road...friendship is a big thing, its better they leave rather than talk crap and not be real. I hate fake people!!! Im sorry your mom is not supportive...maybe its her way of coping? Some moms are just not mommy like? I guess? Im sorry I dont know when it comes to that. I can imagine thats hard, but as long as DH is there supporting you fully as well as you supporting him, thats all that matters. Its nice to vent it out to a real person, but unfortunately, we cant do that because no one understands. Its sad that friends and family dont get it, but until you go through it, they have no clue! 
I agree on the whole 3month thing....natural or ivf that was always my plan. A girl I knew got preg and her dh told everyone right before they hit the 3 month mark, a week after the news broke, she miscarried. We dont talk much, but my heart sank for her. I can only imagine what it feels like everyone asking you "how are you". It crushes me when people ask about ttc, I can only imagine that. I would freak out. 

Im sure everything will work out for us. We just need to find the strength. It was given to us for a reason I keep telling myself. Only the weak get it easy because they cant handle it. It sucks, but we will be the best mothers there are! Super moms that can conquer anything! 
Lets show this world what we got!!! lol Im such a nerd!


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint - I am sorry you had to go through a lot of trouble in the last 2 years and crappy fake people. I am glad they are out of your life. You are such a wonderful person , you dnt need fake people around you. DH being your biggest support is the best thing to have. As for your mom, im sorry she isnt able to express her support for you, but I am sure she has nothign against you. You are as much precious to her as your own little one will be for you. 

Stinas - the whole thing sucks abotu TTC and IVF. We really havent done any sin to go through this. I have never even dreamed of harming anyone. But everyone does go through difficulties in some form or the other. It is just that this was what was chosen for us. Atleast I would like to think of it that way. And this phase is soon going to pass. We are so close to our IVF cycle and our BFPs. fingers crossed for your appointment. We are almost here.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, I had just finished writing a nice long post and my internet connection dropped out:dohh:

noasaint, thank you for sharing some of your story and sorry to hear that the last couple of years have been so stressful for you. Sometimes our so called friends can't cope (for whatever reason) with difficult stuff and its easier for them to run away. Sorry you have had to lose friends this ways and I hope you have much more supportive people in your life now. 

I am also following the 'tell no-one' policy. My mother knows (and my naturopath who is my friend) about the cycle and I plan to keep it that way. I have great friends but there is one in particular who cannot keep a secret and I am sure if she knew we were doing IVF it would spread like wildfire. 
I also cannot bare the thought of people asking me questions about my cycle etc. It is no one's business and it is already stressful enough without worrying what other people think or say. 

Honey and Stinas, like you ladies, I have had a really good run in terms of my life. we live a comfortable normal happy life and then we come across this huge block in the road. Sometimes life is not fair. i am not sure about this burden happening for a reason. We are good people and it is not fair that we have to stress and pay $$$$ for something that other people get to do for free. I work with kids whose families are very disadvantaged - on drugs, alcoholics, etc and these parents seem to be able to fall pregnant pretty easily!!! Anyways that is my rant for the day. 

I am having a bit of a downer today. It started when my good friend (who is a new mother) sent me a text telling me that her friend (and my acquaintence) had her 2nd baby. I don't get why she would have to tell me this:shrug: She knows I am TTC so hearing about other people's new babies doesn't exactly thrill me anymore!

:hugs:


----------



## littleangel

honeycheeks and other ladies

I hope you don't mind me coming onto your thread. I just wanted to wish you all luck and success with your IVF. 

Also, I had a really positive overall experience with my IVF and if anyone would like to ask questions I would be happy to tell you what I know.


----------



## Stinas

Littleangel - congrats!!

Honey - I'm sure we will get our BFP soon and look back at all of this laughing. 

Aleja - I can only imagine how hard your job must be. I would want to take them all home with me!!! Those people never ever have a problem ttc....ever!! Sad but true. I don't think your friend realizes it could bother you. My friend knows we have been ttc for a long time, but no details, and she continues to tell me how fertile she is(she had her baby in aug, on shot type of BFP)...how she's super careful because they are not ready for #2. It feels like a smack in the face, but they just don't understand nor think about it as much as we do. Try to learn how to ignore it. Its hard but it helps sometimes.


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel - that is so sweet of you to come over on this thread to share your success and offer your advise. It definitely gives us more hope and confidence. Wish you a wonderful pregnancy.

Stinas, aleja - Some of friends who do know that we are TTC may really have no idea how it feel when they talk to us about their own or others babies. When they have never been through it all, it may not even occur to them, how much this hurts. Some of them never even might have figured out when they ovulate and would have no idea about the finer details of the menstrual cycle. Thats how lucky they were. But sure, there is the occasional person who tries to keep asking you questions about TTC in all the inappropriateness. But we need to try and pardon the inccocent ones who dont know what we are going through and ignore the deliberate ones.

Aleja - you are just days away from getting your BFP. You can soon have bump conversations with ppl and be the proud mama to be. We are all getting there soon.

How are the other ladies doing - sheri, ladyf, tobe fruitful, noasaint?
Rosmuira, I am sure you are enjoying your BFP status to bits.


----------



## tobefruitful

littleangel said:


> honeycheeks and other ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me coming onto your thread. I just wanted to wish you all luck and success with your IVF.
> 
> Also, I had a really positive overall experience with my IVF and if anyone would like to ask questions I would be happy to tell you what I know.

hi & welcome to our group. i am so happy that you decided to offer up your services :thumbup: i think i am speaking for the whole group when i say how nice it is to see some success w/ IVF. i saw that you did a couple unsuccessful IUI's. me 2... what was the deciding factor that made you not try #3 and head straight into IVF? i have had every test known to man thus far and things are in tip top shape with me. DH is fine other than some morphology & minor mobility issues. we tried 3xs with IUI....obviously unsuccessful we are starting IVF april 24th and we are really excited/nervous. i am really trying to stay positive and not let my mind think about the "what ifs" DH & i are open to adoption but we wanted to see if IVF would work for us first. plus we all know how much IVF is these days and have fears about not having enough $$ to adopt. ughhh such is life. any advice you'd like to offer would be great? any nasty side affects? i hope not. i am not nervous about any of the saline shots but i get chills when i think of the progesterone shots...yikes! once again, thanks for joining and many congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## noasaint

littleangel said:


> honeycheeks and other ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me coming onto your thread. I just wanted to wish you all luck and success with your IVF.
> 
> Also, I had a really positive overall experience with my IVF and if anyone would like to ask questions I would be happy to tell you what I know.

Welcome!!! Please do share, would love to hear it :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Ladies, how is everyone doing? I am just 2 weeks away from my IVF appointment. That really is so close. I am nervous.

Stinas - How did your appointment go?


----------



## Stinas

For some reason I thought I wrote it here yesterday. 
It was ok. Doc took blood and said it could be caused by a few extra veins in one testicle, that could be blocking it. Won't know if it's hormonal until bloods come back. He gave dh a cup for another sa, he came home did his thing, went to drop it off and that office said they don't do those kinds of tests?!!! So he called the urologist office and it was of course closed. He is calling again today. He has a new cup ready to go. We are on a mission to getting this nightmare sorted out. I hope it's not a super long process. The ladies in the azoospermia thread said its mostly waiting for results that takes long. I guess we will have to see. 
I'm soo excited for your ivf apt!!! I'll be counting the days with you!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - I hope the mystery is solved soon. Till you know the real truth it is hard to relax. I hope things turn out not as bad. I am thinking of you.


----------



## tobefruitful

hey ladies, just ordered the meds. it is so surreal that things are going to start in just 14 days! i am also very excited and anxious. i feel pretty lucky that we are able to do this. we went for a visit home for easter and was disheartened when my mom-in law told me that 75% chance of it happening is sort of like a "C". on her defense she is a math teacher. i am still trying to shoot for the stars! 

stinas-good luck with the test results...i know it can be frustrating. 

honeycheeks-how excited are you? have you & your dh made a list of questions to ask?


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you! I really hope so. Kind of been dreaming its just all a fluke! Its nice to dream sometimes! lol

tobefruitful - Thank you! How exciting it is to start all your meds....as weird as that sounds....its probably an overwhelming feeling to get the ball rolling! yay!


----------



## honeycheeks

Tobefruitful - It is a strange feeling. We are both very excited, nervous and thrilled. I did make a list of questions to ask. Though I cant find it now. I'll have to re-do that . Any inputs from you ladies is appreciated. On what cycle day do the meds start? Good luck to you. Ignore ppl who cant be supportive. Unless someone has ever had to go through this Im sure it is impossible for them to understand atleast half of what we go through.

Im just glad we are all so close to actually doing an IVF cycle and all worries would soon be a distant past.

Aleja- how are things going? Do you know how you are responding to the meds? Have you had any tests yet?

Ladyf, noasaint, littleangel - how have you been?
Sheri - good luck for the FET.


----------



## littleangel

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. 



tobefruitful said:


> hi & welcome to our group. i am so happy that you decided to offer up your services :thumbup: i think i am speaking for the whole group when i say how nice it is to see some success w/ IVF. i saw that you did a couple unsuccessful IUI's. me 2... what was the deciding factor that made you not try #3 and head straight into IVF? i have had every test known to man thus far and things are in tip top shape with me. DH is fine other than some morphology & minor mobility issues. we tried 3xs with IUI....obviously unsuccessful we are starting IVF april 24th and we are really excited/nervous. i am really trying to stay positive and not let my mind think about the "what ifs" DH & i are open to adoption but we wanted to see if IVF would work for us first. plus we all know how much IVF is these days and have fears about not having enough $$ to adopt. ughhh such is life. any advice you'd like to offer would be great? any nasty side affects? i hope not. i am not nervous about any of the saline shots but i get chills when i think of the progesterone shots...yikes! once again, thanks for joining and many congrats on your BFP!!

My history is very similar to yours, tobefruitful (great name!). All investigations showed no problems with me. DHs SA showed lower morphology than I would have liked but still above the WHO guidelines, so they did not see this as a problem. 

To me, IUI didn't really seem to offer any added value. I was fairly confident from temping, clear CM signs and ov pains that I was ovulating and we were timing intercourse correctly every month. I had stimulated cycles of IUI and getting the levels right seemed very tricky. In the UK they are only allowed to do IUI with a maximum of 3 mature follicles: the governing body forbids fertility specialists to go for more than this because of the risk of multiples. It is severely frowned upon for fertility treatment to result in triplets and the FS will end up having to explain himself to the governing body. 

In my first IUI, I had slightly more stimulation than ideal, because we had no idea how well I would react. Very quickly I had 3 mature follicles and the FS wanted to abort the cycle. I was comfortable with the idea of twins and keen to gamble and persuaded him to go ahead. I was very optimistic that this would be it, because of the increased odds of 3 eggs. It failed. 

The second cycle was a disaster. Because the previous cycle nearly had to be cancelled, the stimulation drugs were reduced and I ended up going to IUI with one 'maybe mature' follicle. For someone who is confident she ovulates monthly this was a disaster and probably lower odds than a natural cycle. 

Because of this experience I wasn't keen to go again. I was also fairly convinced that the only reason for our problems was my age (38 at this point). I was keen to move on quickly before our time ran out completely. I felt that IVF would be diagnostic for us: there was no point in continuing to have IUI if our eggs just wouldn't fertilise. I wanted them to be looked at in a lab! I discussed it with the FS and he felt it was a sensible way forward. 

My IVF cycle went like a dream. Because I have regular periods I didn't have to down reg, so started with Gonal F to stimulate on day 3. By now, we knew my AMH levels had dropped significantly from last year, so a large stim dose was requires. I got little in the way of side effects and actually felt really good (energetic, confident, great sex drive) on the stims. I started cetrotide as antagonist a few days later and scans showed everything was progressing according to plan. I had Ovitrelle as my trigger. I didn't really have any side effects to any of these and felt good in the first half of the cycle. 

We went to egg retrieval on day 15 and 7 mature eggs were removed. This was done under sedation with pethidine for pain relief. I vomited once afterwards and was a little sore on moving and stretching, but nothing that some codeine didn't sort and only for a couple of days. 

The following morning the lab rang and told us that 4 eggs had fertilised. DH and I were ecstatic! We had managed to make embryos. Never before had we had any confirmation that this was happening. We were given the choice of putting in the best 2 (again the max allowed here for my age group) or waiting to see if they made blastocyst. I did some reading and felt the research showed the odds were significantly better at blastocyst stage, so we decided to gamble on waiting. 

On day 5, 3 of the 4 eggs had made it to blastocyst. We had decided that if they were good, we would put one back and freeze any others. On discussion with the embryologist though, he explained we had one top grade blast, one middle of the range, and one not worth considering. Obviously, we wanted the top one put back, but the second one wasn't worth freezing, so they advised we might as well put it in. At this point, my reading suggested that our odds of success were around 50/50. 

The 2ww was the most difficult part of the cycle. Who knows what were pregnancy symptoms and what were side effects of the progesterone (I had Crinone gel to use vaginally daily). I had mood swings, headaches, was extremely tired, cramps. Luckily I had taken most of this 2 weeks off (FS signed me sick for a week from egg retrieval, then I took some leave). I swung from being optimistic to despair that it hadn't worked. The day before testing I had the first symptom I was confident wasn't the progesterone - my bladder seemed smaller. 

Obviously on the morning of our BFP we were elated. But this quickly turned to anxiety that something would go wrong. I knew that I was high risk for mc with my age and the progesterone can mask mc, so you don't know until the scan. As I left the 6.5w scan after seeing the heartbeat I cried with relief. The FS gave us 9/10 odds of a successful pregnancy at that stage, which seemed wonderful compared to the 1 in 4 chance of success at the beginning of the cycle. 

I'm still waiting for my 12w scan, but I have strong pregnancy symptoms now, so I've relaxed a little. 

Here are some things that I strongly believe helped me:

- I got myself fit (running in my case). I don't think this necessarily caused the success but I think it helped me cope with the physical side of the cycle. I didn't run after the first week of the cycle though. 

- having time off work during the 2ww. If I ever have to do it again, I'm going to have as much time off as possible. I don't think I could have done my job effectively while I was ill and emotional and I think the rest contributed to the success. 

- The IVF FS recommended pregnacare conception (a supplement) which I had never taken before and I took it religiously from before the cycle started. Who knows if it made a difference, but I'm now taking pregnacare plus for pregnancy, because if it helps I want to do it. 

- I cut down on caffeine before cycle (one cup of tea per day and no coffee) and didn't drink alcohol after the first week. 

Wow, that's an essay! I hope it's not too much. Let me know if you're still awake and have any questions!


----------



## littleangel

LOL looking at my post, I think I should have had an IVF journal! :rofl:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Little angel thank you so much for the post i was hanging onto every part!! :) and congratulations on your little bean . Your cycle seemed so straight forward and stress free I can only hope all of us have similar experiences. 

Stinas hope the results come back soon. Did the FS give any indication of what can be done if the veins are creating a blockage? 

Honeych two weeks and counting !!!! When is your AF due? Do u think you will be starting your first cycle soon after the appt? 

Noasaint:flower

Tobefruitful it is overwhelming to see all the meds but I am sure time will go quickly once you start using them all. What your mother said is the pragmatic way of looking at IvF if we just went on stats then it would be too depressing to do it at all. The reality is that sometimes it does work even first time so all we can do is have some faith 

Me: I had my first (and only!)monitoring today on CD8 . Nurse found a whole lot of growing follicles and my estridal levels good so FS has decided thst I am having the EPU on monday!!!!! I cant believe it I was expecting another week of injections . I have to drink 2 L of water a day as I am at risk of overstimulated ovaries. No wonder I am so bloated and crampy. I feel quite lucky that I responded very well to the FSH and so quickly too. 

Honeych you are do right - people have no idea what it's like to have to do all this stuff. Yesterday my cousin rang to tell me she is 8 wks preggers .. When I got off the phone I burst into tears I am happy for her but felt sorry for Us:cry:

Today I am fine again.. These hormones are crazy!! :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Thanks! DH is going on monday for his next SA. He called this fertility place near our house and was very pleased with the way they talked to him on the phone...how nice they were. Plus I looked them up because they do IVF and I liked what I read. 
The urologist said those veins can be blocking the sperm from coming out so they would have to be removed, then most likely if the sperm is there and strong, they will be able to make it out normal. I have read some posts where if the sperm is weak, even with removing the veins, they will still need to do IVF or IUI because of the weak sperm. I think we will get a better idea once all the testing is done. DH sex drive has gone down, hes not in the mood ever since we found out, so thats driving me insane. The lady on the phone said he will need to ejaculate tom...so sexy time it is! hehe TIme will tell whats going to happen. 
Yay for all the follicles!!!!!! How exciting is that!!!!!


----------



## noasaint

Thank you so much *littleangel*!!! Great to hear your story.

*Aleja*, I've never heard of the meds you are on except ovidrel, what country are you in? Glad to hear you've got some follies growing :) Good luck with everything, sending baby dust.

Today I had a saline sonogram, 3 times!!! For some reason the saline wasn't going into the top of my uterus so they did it two more times. The saline was cold too, yuck. The dye test I had done back in November was a walk in the park compared to today. It was super uncomfortable (but tolerable). They did some uterus measurements too and when they were done said all was good. DH's bloodwork is next week and consent signing is hopefully the week after. I will be on Gonal F but that's all I found out.

:cry:Then I got home and got such a nice surprise I started crying. My insurance sent me paperwork approving IVF. I already had a verbal approval but it was so nice to see it in person. To top it off they also approve embryo freezing and sotrage for ONE YEAR!!! So very happy!!!! I had fully expected them to approve te IVF but not the freezing. Finally some good news to be happy about :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - yay! Thats great news!!! Sorry you had an uncomfortable day....I bet you that paper made it all worth it! 

Im not looking forward to all the insurance headaches. Thank god DH takes care of those things.


----------



## tobefruitful

noasaint said:


> Thank you so much *littleangel*!!! Great to hear your story.
> 
> *Aleja*, I've never heard of the meds you are on except ovidrel, what country are you in? Glad to hear you've got some follies growing :) Good luck with everything, sending baby dust.
> 
> Today I had a saline sonogram, 3 times!!! For some reason the saline wasn't going into the top of my uterus so they did it two more times. The saline was cold too, yuck. The dye test I had done back in November was a walk in the park compared to today. It was super uncomfortable (but tolerable). They did some uterus measurements too and when they were done said all was good. DH's bloodwork is next week and consent signing is hopefully the week after. I will be on Gonal F but that's all I found out.
> 
> :cry:Then I got home and got such a nice surprise I started crying. My insurance sent me paperwork approving IVF. I already had a verbal approval but it was so nice to see it in person. To top it off they also approve embryo freezing and sotrage for ONE YEAR!!! So very happy!!!! I had fully expected them to approve te IVF but not the freezing. Finally some good news to be happy about :happydance:


Wow you are so lucky that your insurance is picking the tab up. Do you mind me asking what state you live in? We aren't so lucky here in the sunshine state...we had to take a loan out. Congrats on your great news!

Ladies, are you guys doing? I hope everybody has a wonderful weekend! I turned 29 today, here's hoping for baby this year!


----------



## Stinas

tobefruitful - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!! Fellow Aries!!! My birthday is thursday the 19th!

As for me today I got some news on DH. Urologist called and said his bloodwork came out normal...which most likely means that there is a blockage. He goes in on monday for another SA. Once those results are in we will probably have to do a ultrasound and possible biopsy to see if there are any sperm. If there, im guessing thats where IVF ICSI comes in, unless removing the most likely veins that are blocking the flow is more of a better alternative. Hopefully by the end of the month ill know whats going on...hopefully....wishful thinking here!

Hope everyone is doing good!!!


----------



## aleja

Happy birthday tobefruitful hope you have a lovely day and may your little bean come along fine this year ;-) 

Stinas, it's great to find a clinic and FS that you like and who makes sense. The testing phase is a real drag but it sounds positive that they will try to uncover the veins as I hear some places don't want to do this sort of stuff and recommend couples go straight to IvF. It will be awesome if you don't need to do this . 

Noasaint I have never heard of the saline sonograph. What does this exam check? 
I am assuming this is all part of pre-cycle testing? Very exciting and one step closer 

I am in Australia however the FSH injection elonva is actually European. One injection replaces 7 daily FSH shots so it was very handy to be on it! It isn't commonly used in Australia either but My FS thought he was being clever by giving it to me. It has paid off for me but I don't like the idea of risking over stimulating my ovaries either . Not everyone has the same results though


----------



## Stinas

Im kind of scared to just get his veins clipped or whatever they do. What if something goes wrong, or the doc does not specialize in that type of surgery. I dont know...I am going to have to make DH ask or just go myself. My main hope is that there is sperm in there...if so, we are good to go. I dont mind doing IVF to tell you the truth...i just want this to happen already. I know i will need something because my cycles do whatever they want, so who knows.
Its great that your doc gave you that! FX this is your cycle!


----------



## noasaint

tobefruitful said:


> Wow you are so lucky that your insurance is picking the tab up. Do you mind me asking what state you live in? We aren't so lucky here in the sunshine state...we had to take a loan out. Congrats on your great news!
> 
> Ladies, are you guys doing? I hope everybody has a wonderful weekend! I turned 29 today, here's hoping for baby this year!

*Happy birthday Tobefruitful!!!!!!! And happy early birthday to Stinas, sending baby dust to you both  My birthday is the 24th so I'm a Taurus which makes me stubborn as hell to keep trying for a baby. he he*

I have Aetna insurance called the BPO Access II plan. I work for a very large national bank so I guess they can afford the better coverage plans. This is literally the only reason I'm staying at this job because it is super stressful. So bad that we've had about 8 people quit in the last 4 weeks and I know of 3 more than plan on turning in notice very soon. I am in Florida, blech. Me and DH plan on moving out of state as soon as we can sell our house, probably GA or AL.



aleja said:


> Noasaint I have never heard of the saline sonograph. What does this exam check?
> I am assuming this is all part of pre-cycle testing? Very exciting and one step closer.
> 
> I am in Australia however the FSH injection elonva is actually European. One injection replaces 7 daily FSH shots so it was very handy to be on it! It isn't commonly used in Australia either but My FS thought he was being clever by giving it to me. It has paid off for me but I don't like the idea of risking over stimulating my ovaries either . Not everyone has the same results though

A saline sonogram is similiar to the HSG (dye) test. They clamp the cervix (owie) and insert a think tube then push saline into the uterus. The tube is remover and then they insert the sonogram wand and check the uterus for polyps or other abnormalities that could prevent the embryo from implanting. They can also measure the uterus this way. I have one more test to do for pre IVF testing process so I'm getting excited. That one should be early May and once we have our consult with the ART tech right after that, I'll start the bc pills and the cycle begins.:baby: 

*Stinas,* praying that if your OH has to have some surgery it is easy and does the trick. I'm sure this is nerve wracking for you both.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, I am a little behind your updates. I am having a major migraine attack, out of the blue. Will catch up with all your updates tomorrow.


----------



## Likklegemz

Honeycheeks,

Sorry to gate crash but this seems like the perfect place to ask some questions! If you don't mind sharing what caused both your Fallopian tubes to be blocked? I've skipped the thread as best I could but couldn't see the reason, any of you other ladies may be able to help!

My husband and I have been married for 6 years and have been ttc for 2 years. The GP has done tests on us, blood counts fine, husbands sperm fine do was referred to a gynaecologist to do further tests. Did an ultrasound, there was no problems both overaries were fine and no fluid in the womb. Ended up doing a HSG test and this is where all the problems started

The whole process was a nightmare! Couldn't get it in at first, was shaking like a leaf and stomach was spasiming none stop, eventually did get it in, and I had a delayed reaction getting the fluid coming out the tubes. I was admitted to hospital for 3 days, had another ultrasound scan which showed lots of fluid in the womb, discharged only to e readmitted a week later with a UTI

I've since seen the specialist and have found out I have mild haldrosanpix in both tubes so my chances of conceiving naturally are very slim. The gynaecologist has referred me for IVF, I asked about potential other options (surgery etc) but he was really dismissive and I don't know what to do!

I so desperately want a family with my husband, but I don't know if IVF is our best option could surgery work as its 'mild'? We qualify for IVF and the waiting list in our area is not very long but I'm so confused and scared! I've put my DH thru the mill with all the stress, I dot know where to run to so any help or support would be great

Thanks


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, 

Aleja - good luck with EPU :)

Honeycheeks - hope your migraine goes away fast :-/

I've been away a few days down in the south west, western Australia which has been great taking my mind off ivf, FET, injections, scans & all that nice stuff! 
Having a natural FET cycle has been easy so far nothing but a blood test on day 2 & another on tues so far... Hope we can all post in the Ivf success stories thread real soon!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Migraine aint gone yet.. :(

Likklegemz - Welcome to this thread :hi:. We love to have you here.
That seems like a very violent HSG experience. I am sorry about the hydrosalpinx. Did you HSG report say that you have hydrosalpinx or were any other tests done which confirmed hydrosalpinx. I would advise you to go to straight to IVF if you can get an appointment soon and if you can afford it. Will it be funded by NHS or do you pay for IVF? The reason I advise IVF is because I have heard that surgery can only repair the tubes temporarily. And also the surgery usually results in scar tissue formation and also you could develop the hydrosalpinx again , both of which will eventually block your tubes in about 3 to 6 months. 

Ah ,time to talk about me now.
I have PCOS and was not ovulating on my own. My doc gave me Clomid to ovulate. On my second cycle on Clomid when I ovulated,it was on my left side. I know which side I am ovulating as Clomid causes very painful ovulation and I feel it only on the side that I ovulate. I had very strong symptoms of pregnancy in that cycle which I never had before. The symptoms were so strong that I just knew it. Even my doc believes those are preg symptoms. They were nothing that I made up in my mind. But it was a chemical pregnancy. 

I went back on Clomid for 2 more cycles and then had 2 cycles break from clomid. Then again back on Clomid. 3 cycles later I ovulated on my right side. All the other times after the chemical it was always left side and I just wondered if something is wrong on my left side which prevents conception. Now when I finally ovulated on my right side, I again had the same pregnancy symptoms. I had a tugging feeling inside my uterus, breasts outgrew my bra in 2 days and I had severe low back ache and all that regular pregnancy stuff. AF came 5 days late. My doc was puzzled that I turned out to be not pregnant yet again. Something in my head told me I had to do an HSG now and waste no more time.

My doc was glad to send me for an HSG. It turned out that both tubes were blocked. My doc could not think of any reason for the blockage. I have never had a surgery and never had children before and never had any pelvic inflammation and nothing at all. I just like to believe that I had 2 chemical pregnancies. If my tubes were forever blocked , then there is nothing to explain my symptoms of pregnancy. And I cant think of what might have caused the blockage.

I have my first appointment with the IVF clinic on 25th April. Lets see what the vajayjay scientists there have to say.

Good luck sheri and Aleja and tobe fruitful.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey again

I had a chemical pregnancy after ttc for 2 years, at least that's what they tell me. I done 2 home pregnacy test kits and both came positive. The Gp didn't see the need to do a test themselves just referred me o the midwife at the practice. 12 days later (15 days late and I'm regular as clockwork) my 'period' came. I was so distraught, Gp did blood tests which come back normal, so referred me to the womens hospital

They've done several blood tests all of which were normal, the first ultrasound San which was normal then the HSG test. Following hospitalisation they done another ultrasound test which showed fluid in the womb but they said that was normal after a HSG.

They've not done any other tests by when I saw he specialist last week he said u had mild haldrosanpix as the dye did come thru my tubes but they were slightly dilated. I wondered if it could be a false result and asked if it was definitely accurate and they said I didn't need a lap and dye and would refer me to IVF. To be honest I kinda felt like I was being pushed into having a referral for IVF, ad that all if my circumstances was not being explained to me or being ignored.

I had a lap done at that hospital 6 years ago (6 months before I got married) as I was having terrible period cramps and couldn't move for days, they were searching for endo bit that come back fine. I asked the specialist last week if that could cause it and he said it was highly unlikely but now I'm not too sure!

If IVF is our best chance at having a family then that's fine I'll grab it with both hands although ya never how I imagined this would be, but I don't know if te hospital are right or if I can even trust them given that the HSG was so awful and I'm still so ill from it! I'm still suffering from cramps, I'm gettin horrible discharge and am getting pains below. When I mentioned this to the specialist, he did a urine test to make sure the UTI had cleared up, and said if I was still getting pains to go to my Gp! Wheres the duty of care there?! They've put me in this mess!

Both husband and I have no children so we qualify for 2 rounds of IVF treatment with our PCT.

Im waiting on the patient evening ten I'll see the specialist again. I wondered if it was worth going private for a consultation to understand my personal circumstances, I might being getting hopes up but if it's 'mild' as he said I would hve thought there was different options available to us


----------



## tobefruitful

Likklegemz said:


> Hey again
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy after ttc for 2 years, at least that's what they tell me. I done 2 home pregnacy test kits and both came positive. The Gp didn't see the need to do a test themselves just referred me o the midwife at the practice. 12 days later (15 days late and I'm regular as clockwork) my 'period' came. I was so distraught, Gp did blood tests which come back normal, so referred me to the womens hospital
> 
> They've done several blood tests all of which were normal, the first ultrasound San which was normal then the HSG test. Following hospitalisation they done another ultrasound test which showed fluid in the womb but they said that was normal after a HSG.
> 
> They've not done any other tests by when I saw he specialist last week he said u had mild haldrosanpix as the dye did come thru my tubes but they were slightly dilated. I wondered if it could be a false result and asked if it was definitely accurate and they said I didn't need a lap and dye and would refer me to IVF. To be honest I kinda felt like I was being pushed into having a referral for IVF, ad that all if my circumstances was not being explained to me or being ignored.
> 
> I had a lap done at that hospital 6 years ago (6 months before I got married) as I was having terrible period cramps and couldn't move for days, they were searching for endo bit that come back fine. I asked the specialist last week if that could cause it and he said it was highly unlikely but now I'm not too sure!
> 
> If IVF is our best chance at having a family then that's fine I'll grab it with both hands although ya never how I imagined this would be, but I don't know if te hospital are right or if I can even trust them given that the HSG was so awful and I'm still so ill from it! I'm still suffering from cramps, I'm gettin horrible discharge and am getting pains below. When I mentioned this to the specialist, he did a urine test to make sure the UTI had cleared up, and said if I was still getting pains to go to my Gp! Wheres the duty of care there?! They've put me in this mess!
> 
> Both husband and I have no children so we qualify for 2 rounds of IVF treatment with our PCT.
> 
> Im waiting on the patient evening ten I'll see the specialist again. I wondered if it was worth going private for a consultation to understand my personal circumstances, I might being getting hopes up but if it's 'mild' as he said I would hve thought there was different options available to us

yikes! i hope you do not mind me responding to this but i am dumbfounded at what i just read. is there another hospital nearby that you can go to instead? i think you have to be at least half way comfortable with the care you are getting from you dr.'s before even thinking about heading into IVF...right? i am on your side on this. i think you should consider switching or at least sit down with these people to have another consultation to make sure _you are being heard._ you just deserve more attention and care. i pray that you get it. i also hope that you feel better soon! :thumbup:


----------



## honeycheeks

Likklegemz - tobefruitful is right. You should be comfortable with your doctors before you take a plunge into IVF. And also IVF is not a magic formula. Each person responds differently to the meds and different doses.So You really need a doctor who is very receptive to you and trutstworthy. None of ours ever imagined IVF as our best way or probably the only way we can get pregnant. But it being the only chance, I think it is best to grab the first IVF opportunity and dive in.


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - Welcome! Im sorry to hear your HSG was awful...mine sucked and hurt pretty bad, but not like yours.


----------



## honeycheeks

Happy birthday tobefruitful, noasaint and stinas

noasaint - yay! for the insurance approval.

aleja - i cant beleive you are so quickly into EPU. :dust: :dust: :dust:

littleangel - Thanks a lot for recalling your IVF journey for us on the thread. Really appreciate that you shared so much detail.

Stinas - To be honest, when I first found outh that both my tubes were blocked, I guess I let out a sigh of relief to know that we can now take a different route (IVF) which has more predictable outcome. Rather than TTC every month and not knowing what is going to happen. I was so ready to have a baby and was ready to go through this whole thing. I hope your DH doesnt have to go through a lot to make this happen. I really really hope you find out the answers soon and have the Mission Baby chalked out.

Sheri - It is good to hear that the FET is much more relaxed for you this time. You are soon going t get your BFP.

I have just 8 days to go. The countdown really has begun.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am counting down the days with you!!!! 
Im not going to lie...it was a bit of a relief to find out why it has not happened....as weird as it sounds. As I kept going to the OBGYN and her telling me "BD for the next few days and ill see you when your preg in 2 weeks"....yeah, for one I O like a week later and second....im not pregnant! "are you sure you have been trying that long"....um no...im just lying lol 
Im glad you feel better about knowing your issue too... its weird not having that TTC brain all the time. Weird...even though I have bigger issues now, but im praying it will all work out and be better soon. I just want all my answers now...even though i know its going to be a process, but for knowing a week...and all the tests and answers I have already, i dont think we are doing so bad so far!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - I am thinking of you all the time. And mine is just the first appointment at my IVF clinic. I dont even know what to expect. I hope things move fast. Really hoping for the best for your tests.

Aleja - Good luck for the EPU.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you!! You never know....it might be a fast process for us all. It all depends I guess. We just need to stick to being positive no matter how hard it is. 

DH did his second SA today at the fertility clinic we will be going to. He said what a difference from when he went for the first SA....this one he was in and out in a few minutes and everyone was super nice and very informative. That makes me feel better.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well today. I have been off BnB for a couple of days because I wanted to have some definite news to share about my EPU.

Welcome Likklegemz, thanks for joining in. Like the others said I would most definitely be getting a second opinion even if you have to pay for a private consult. your whole experience sounded awful. i am sorry you had to go through that. This itself would make me question the hospital and doctors involved. Now that I am doing IVF I really understand how important it is to find a FS that is compassionate and knowledgeable. I feel very lucky to have my FS so far. 

Honeycheeks, Hope you are feeling better from your wretched migraine. Yes the countdown is definitely on now. I cannot wait to hear about what your doctor will say

Stinas, I am glad that your DH found his appt a much better experience. It would be hard enough giving the SA sample on demand let alone in an uncomfortable environment. When will he get the results and will you be going with him to the FS appt?

Sheri- hello there! your holiday sounds great. Where about were in WA? I went to WA a few years ago and to this day it was one of my favourite holidays ever. So beautiful and the nature is amazing. 
GL with your FET. Great to hear it is much less stressful. There is studies that show the unmedicated FET are more successful in live births compared to fresh cycle because it really just mimics your body patterns. I love the idea of that. 

Noasaint, the saline sonogram does sound very similar to the HSG. good to hear you are almost at the end of the testing. What will be your final test? 

Me: Well I had the EPU yesterday morning. I was scared but because I was under heavy sedation I don't remember any of it! I woke up in a daze and saw they had written the number 16 on my palm. 16 eggs collected!! no wonder I felt so bloated and my crampy. my poor ovaries were really pushed. 

DH did his thing and this was the part I was really worried about giving his low sperm count. They rang me later to tell me that 15 were mature eggs and DH's sperm good enough for ICSI. This morning the embryologist confirmed that all 15 are fertilizing.:happydance: Can't believe it! Someone is looking out for us so far.

The whole thing is so emotionally draining. waiting to have the surgery, praying that DH can give a decent sample, then waiting to hear how many eggs are mature, today I was a nervous wreck thinking the worst that none would be fertilized. :wacko: 
Next they will call me on Thursday to give me an update of how the embies are going. If there is some good ones, I will have transfer on Saturday. Phew...i now need to just relax and do as little as possible.

All the best:hugs:


----------



## Stinas

aleja - wow thats great news!!! Your sooo close to it now!!!! Yay how exciting!!!!! Dont be sooooo nervous, its natural to be, but dont stress out about it. You did great so far!!! Im soo happy for you!!
DH did his SA at home....the fertility place is like 5 min away from our house. Honestly, I have no clue when his results will be in. He went to work right after...its been a busy day, so we really didnt talk about it much today. I try not to talk about it much over the phone because you know men, they are not as swift as we are, I dont know who is over his shoulder listening to him. Ill find out tonight. I do want to go with him to his next apt....he kind of really does not have much of a choice...his sperm is mine I told him, so thats that lol


----------



## aleja

Hi stinas, 
thank you so much. I am trying not to get nervous but its so hard!!!! I don't know how women do IVF cycles over and over. You really have to be so mentally resilient. I have been very lucky as I responded quickly to the meds. Anyways I am almost at the transfer so I have to stay positive now and treat my body like a temple!

That is great your DH is only 5 mins away and can do the sample at home. We live about 45 mins away from the clinic and with traffic it would be too risky to do it at home. 
Yes his sperm is definitely yours so I hope you do attend the appt with him. I don't know how your hubby is but mine isn't good at asking too many questions. he would probably just agree with everything the FS says without questioning it. Given your DH may need to have some pretty invasive tests and possible surgery I think it would be good for you to find out exactly what to expect. Good luck and looking forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja - that is wonderful new. I am so happy to hear that 15 fertilized. Isnt it amazing to think that you just made 15 teeny babies, when we could not think that one would be possible. I am sure you will have enough to transfer and also freeze. How many do you plan to transfer. What meds are you on now.

Stinas - I hope you do go with DH to his next appointment. My DH is also not so good at asking questions. So I would definitely go with him. 

AFM, I feel squeamish to think that my appointment is so close. I havent been spending too much time on BnB. I want to get all thoughts about the appointment and IVF off my head as much as possible. It just makes me so nervous. I am already in a pool of sweat while writing this post. So you might not see me around a lot for the next few days.


----------



## sheri76

Aleja- that's great news I'm very happy for you :happydance: hope the next few days are relaxing... I live in mandurah w.a & spent 2 nights in Albany & 1 in denmark which is 5 hours drive away, I had a family reunion there & have both sides of my family in both towns... If you google the bridge & gap in Albany & the tree top walk in the valley of the giants in Walpole that will be a sneek peek at our mini break with my DD's ...

Honeycheeks - hope the time is going fast & your migraine has disappeared, 

Stinas - glad you found a FS you both feel comfortable with & so close to home, we are an hour away from ours but I get to to scans & blood tests where we live so it's not too bad... 

My FET so far has been a BT on cd2 & today cd9, my levels are rising nicely & will have BT & scan on Friday & somehow I'll have to sneak out of the house for those as its school holidays here & thurs is my DD1's 14th birthday & she's having 4 friends sleep over :dohh: I've come up with some great excuses so far in my ivf journey to go to appts & tests so I'm sure I'll think of something :wacko:


----------



## littleangel

aleja said:

> DH did his thing and this was the part I was really worried about giving his low sperm count. They rang me later to tell me that 15 were mature eggs and DH's sperm good enough for ICSI. This morning the embryologist confirmed that all 15 are fertilizing.:happydance: Can't believe it! Someone is looking out for us so far.
> 
> The whole thing is so emotionally draining. waiting to have the surgery, praying that DH can give a decent sample, then waiting to hear how many eggs are mature, today I was a nervous wreck thinking the worst that none would be fertilized. :wacko:
> 
> Next they will call me on Thursday to give me an update of how the embies are going. If there is some good ones, I will have transfer on Saturday. Phew...i now need to just relax and do as little as possible.
> 
> All the best:hugs:

Wow that's wonderful - 15 fertilising eggs! :happydance: Fx for you for Saturday xx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry for the delay in responding. I've gone back to work after being signed off for the past 4 weeks, what with everything that has gone on, and I'm suprised how exhausted I am (been in bed asleep by 8 last night! :(

I've made the first step in getting a second opinion (even if the first opinion is right - at least this way I should get some answers to my questions). I've requested a copy of my medical notes - thanks to the government for all that legislation I can get them for £10 - although I do have to pay 25 pence per photocopy up to £50.00 - I cant see it being that long - but hey you never know.

The thing that keeps going round my head is that I've got 'mild' haldrosanpix - thats whats giving me that small hope its not really true and I've just had a horrible reaction to the HSG. Regardless we've decided to go down the IVF path just wanted it all confirmed. We qualify for 2 IVF cycles with out PCT so with any luck we've been told we should start within next 3 months after we've attended a patient eveing meeting - has anyone had one of these? Do you know what they involve?

Honeycheeks, my best friend is in the same position as you, she went through 2 IVF cycles and on her third cycle she was so lucky to have a beautiful baby boy called Harry !

Hope the migrane has all but gone now - less than a week to go till your at the doctors so good luck and hope the time flies. 

x x x


----------



## Stinas

aleja - I think all men dont know how to ask questions lol We are going to have to go through tons of testing...there is a thread on here for azoo where the ladies have given a ton of info and what to expect. We have done a lot so far, so hopefully it will keep rolling at this pace. 

sheri76 - Happy birthday to your dd!!! We have the same birthday!!...only thing is I wish I was turning 14 again lol Kids dont think that mom does anything sneaky besides sneaking them veggies etc, so im sure they wont catch on 

Likklegemz - I hope everything works out for you!

Honey - Dont be nervous....everything should go smoothly! If anything you should be anxious! I am for you!


----------



## noasaint

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up on everyone's posts. It's late here and I've been working as much OT as I can at work since next week is my week of vacation. The week I take off for my IVF cycle in June will be unpaid so I gotta get the OT while we have it.

Tonight me and DH went to IVF information night at the local hospital. It was a requirement of our pre IVF procedures. I didn't learn anything new and kinda felt like it was a recruitment seminar to convince people this is the way to go. DH was bored stiff but I was surprised several men asked some good questions.

My pap and mammo are next week and DH's blood work is this week. Then we do consent signing yay!

Meanwhile the pregnant manager at work walks by me 10 times a day when she goes to the bathroom. She just got married a few months ago and she's about 4 months along and growing fast. It makes me sad, I'm really trying to just concentrate on my own journey.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - Im sorry you feel that way when she passes you....just think that will be you soon!!! Your making pretty good progress...your really close! I could imagine how boring those things are!!! BnB has made us pros in the TTC process!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, Just a week to go for me. Migraine is gone and time is flying. Every day passes so quickly that I am so surprised.

Sheri - I hope you find good excuses to get out of the house. Good luck for FET.
Aleja - I am thinking about the little wee ones in the lab. Grow embies, grow.
Likklegems - good luck for your IVF journey. If it is a mild hydrosalpinx , you should find out if any pills can help.
Littleangel - how have you been?
Stinas - I am glad you could find enough info on azoo and I am hoping that you know all answers and soon start your IVF cycle.
Noasaint- It is soon YOU who is going to be the pregnant woman rocking your bump and getting envious looks. I am sorry your pregnant manager makes you feel down.


----------



## littleangel

I've been good thanks, apart from some tiredness and nausea. I've got a private scan on Saturday, because my NHS scan isn't until 13+3 and I couldn't wait that long. I keep worrying about something going wrong, which I suppose is natural when it's been so hard to get here. I think seeing the heartbeat and checking things are progressing will reassure me for a few weeks. 

I keep an eye on this thread and I'm thinking of you all. Fx you'll be joining me soon xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel, Im sure nothing is going to go wrong this time, but always good to see your wee one on u/s. Good luck for your scan. Have you made any changes in your diet post BFP? I would like to hear more about pregnancy diet.


----------



## littleangel

Thanks :). In my head I know you're right, but then the doubts creep in. There is no reason to suspect anything is wrong, I am due to stop progesterone supplementation in a few days and after that my pregnancy should be completely normal. 

The only changes I've made to my diet have been to avoid things that are against medical advice. It seems the list is different everywhere you look, but for me this means soft and blue cheeses, hummus and wet processed foods, liver, pâté, the less 'safe' shellfish like mussels, alcohol. I limit oily fish to a couple of times a week, although I'm off that altogether at the moment because it seems to make my MS a lot worse. I'm also keeping my caffeine to under 200mg daily as per the FS. I made these changes as per their advice when I started the IVF cycle. I also take a daily supplement called pregnacare, which was recommended by the FS. There was a conception one that I started before the cycle and I now take the pregnancy one. 

I've always had a fairly healthy diet, so I didn't do anything else.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun

Thanks for that advice, I've tried looking every where for mild haldrosanpix but have not had any joy! :( has anyone else come across this term? 

Littleanel fingers crosse for you! X


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun

Thanks for that advice, I've tried looking every where for mild haldrosanpix but have not had any joy! :( has anyone else come across this term? 

Littleanel fingers crosse for you! X


----------



## honeycheeks

Likklegemz- from what I have read, anyone who just simply refers to hydrosalpinx usually has a mild case. And the most severe ones are especially stressed as severe cases where the tubes are highly distended and deformed and usually require surgical removal before starting of IVF. It is said that severe forms of hydrosalpinx can reduce the success rates of IVF as there might be fluid from the hydrpsalpinx that leaks into the uterus and is detrimental to the embryo implantation. I hope you dont worry too much about your mild hydrosalpinx if you are ready to go for IVF.


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel said:


> Thanks :). In my head I know you're right, but then the doubts creep in. There is no reason to suspect anything is wrong, I am due to stop progesterone supplementation in a few days and after that my pregnancy should be completely normal.
> 
> The only changes I've made to my diet have been to avoid things that are against medical advice. It seems the list is different everywhere you look, but for me this means soft and blue cheeses, hummus and wet processed foods, liver, pâté, the less 'safe' shellfish like mussels, alcohol. I limit oily fish to a couple of times a week, although I'm off that altogether at the moment because it seems to make my MS a lot worse. I'm also keeping my caffeine to under 200mg daily as per the FS. I made these changes as per their advice when I started the IVF cycle. I also take a daily supplement called pregnacare, which was recommended by the FS. There was a conception one that I started before the cycle and I now take the pregnancy one.
> 
> I've always had a fairly healthy diet, so I didn't do anything else.

I am so excited about your pregnancy and everything that you have got to share. I hope to be there with you as soon as possible. I am so ready to be pregnant. Just today morning I heard from one of my frnds that she just gave birth to a little boy. How I wish that was me. Even to think that I might get pregnant soon with IVF, I still need to wait almost an year before I can hold my little one in my arms.
Have you been more hungrier than earlier and are you eating more? And are you taking weekly pics of your bump? I hope you are enjoying every bit of your pregnancy.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies
Just popping into say hello 
Little angel I think I would be the same worrying every step of the way during pregnNcy. I hope the next 9 months are completely uneventful for you. 

Noasaint yay you are almost at the starting line now. Are you starting when your AF shows? 
I didn't have to attend one of the IvF seminars they just gave me a video to watch . 

Stinas any news of your DHs test results ? 

Sheri I will google those giant trees you visited I have heard of that nature walk . I didn't get down to Albany . We travelled from bussleton to broome . 

Honeycheeks I can totally understand if you need time out from the thread before your appt sometimes reading about everyone's experiences can be overwhelming and make you feel nervous. Just remember that we are all different so we will each have a different experience with our IvF journeys .. 
For example I am suffering from mild OHSs at the moment. Bloated and sore abdomen due to the overstimulation of my poor ovaries when they hauled those 16 eggies! 
My embies are still growing (11 are good, 4 are lagging) so I may not even go ahead with a fresh transfer on Saturday :-( 
Disappointing but I don't want to risk Ohss to get worse it's very uncomfortable. My FS will check me on Saturday and give his verdict


----------



## littleangel

Honeycheeks - I know exactly how you feel, I could have written that only 3 months ago. But how quickly things can change and I wish the same for all of you. After so many months of waiting and longing, the IVF cycle is actually very quick and will be over in a flash. Even the dreaded 2ww wasn't a full 2w after a 5 day transfer. 

Having said that, now November does seem so very far off! At least now, hopefully, most of the uncertainty is over. I used to say when I was TTC that if someone could tell me "this time next year you will definitely be pregnant" that I would relax and just enjoy life. It's the fact that you are making all these life changes and putting all our energy not something with no guaranteed outcome that is so frustrating. 

Hungrier? Definitely. In fact it was one of the first signs now looking back. I need to eat every few hours or I get a nagging hunger that quickly turns to nausea. I've never really been keen on breakfast, but I now need to eat almost as soon as I wake. My husband and I went for a lovely big lunch yesterday - I was still ravenous only a few hours later. Considering ow much I'm eating, it's surprising I've only put on a few pounds so far. 

I haven't taken any pics yet because it doesn't look like a bump. I just look like I've put n about a stone. I haven't, but with giving up running I've lost a lot of muscle tone. I probably will when it starts to show properly though xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Happy Weekend ladies.
Aleja - I hope the OHSS doesnt get worse and you soon feel better. I am eagerly waiting to know about the embryo tranfer. The little embies better be ready.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys hope everyone is feeling well this aftern


----------



## Likklegemz

Silly iPhone! That was supposed to say everyone is feeling well this afternoon! I'm wondering if any of you could help. Specialist phoned me today to see me Tuesday as I'm still in some pain after four weeks of my HSG

The doctor is the same doctor who will be under for IVF. I've g


----------



## Likklegemz

Argh my phone is annoying!! I've got mild haldrosanpix but there's spillage although delayed from both Fallopian tubes. I'm at a loss over what questions I should ask about the ivf process and why I'm still in pain

Any advice questions wtc would be brilliant


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!

Littleangel, I'm so excited for you and happy you are doing well. Keep that positive thinking going, we're all pulling for a happy and healthy term for you.

Aleja, hope you get to feeling better. Did they do anything to try and prevent the OHSS? Why would you not do a fresh transfer? Because of the OHSS? 

DH had his blood taken yesterday and I called the IVF coordinator today. I explained that my mammo and pap will be done next week but they won't have the results till the following week. But since I'm off all week next week I wanted to do the consent signing and mock transfer so I wouldn't need to take more time off work. She agreed since they have the results of both from last year (they are only 13 months old) so next Thursday we do consent signing!!!! I checked the calendar and I was due to start provera on May 5th so it's quite possible we will be starting the bcp in two weeks to start the IVF cycle. I'm getting nervous and excited. last night I watched The Little Couple and her ER, it went bad, poor thing had two follices but no eggs. I cried for her, I felt awful. Just praying I have eggs and that they fertilize.


----------



## Stinas

aleja - I hope you feel better soon and everything works out on sat!!!!

Honey - Just around the corner!!!!!! Yay!

noasaint - Glad everything is moving along!!! I love the Little Couple!!! 

As for me...DH second SA results came in and they were as expected, same as last time. The urologist is sending us to another urologist that specializes in azoo. We have an apt May 8. One good thing about this new guy is that he works with the fertility place we plan on using. So the waiting game has begun!


----------



## honeycheeks

likklegemz - i am sorry you are still in pain 4 weeks after your HSG. I was also slightly sore upto 6 weeks after my hsg. What exactly is delayed spillage? I wish I had some answers for you instead of more questions. Probably you should ask your IVF specialist whether the mild hydrosalpinx would affect the success of IVF, because I have read that it could be bad in severe cases. Also you might want to know what are the treatment options available, besides IVF for conception. Would the hydroS go away on its own later or does it have any long term consequences if left untreated.

Stinas - May 8th isnt too far away. And since you are seeing a specialist, I hope things move faster now. You are in my thoughts girl.

noasaint- I am glad you got the ball rolling.

Aleja - I really hope your embies get ready for a fresh transfer. I hope the OHSS stays away. Good luck my dear.

Littleangel ,Rosmuira- We are thinking of the little bean inside you.

Sheri - lots of :dust: for your FET.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies thanks for the well wishes . I managed to avoid OHss and had my transfer this morning . Yay I have a little blastocyst on board ! I will find out tomorrow if they can freeze some I hope they can . It is hard not to get carried away and excited when they show you the little blast on the tv screen . Now I just wait and pray to the universe that the little fella thrives 

Likklegemz I don't know anything about your condition but now having gone through my first cycle I really think its important being as stress free and pain free as possible . I am agree with honey in finding out how your condition and pain will affect you during a cycle. It got really sore for me before and after the egg retrieval I would hate to think how much worse it would have been if my tubes were already tender. I am not sure what questions to ask specifically but I hope your FS can look after you well x 

Noasaint I am glad you are getting all the contracts done as there is so much paperwork at the beginning. I think the reason that sometimes they cancel the transfer is because with Ohss it can get much worse after the transfer if the embie sticks the ovaries start producing more HCg and if the are already stimulated and swollen the bloating and cramps gets worse. Some ladies can even end up in hospital . Does not sound like fun and it can't be good for the ovaries

Stinas I am glad now that you and Mr stinas have a definite diagnosis . It is one step closer and before you know it they wil be searching around looking for some spermy. It really does take a only a couple of good ones to make an embie .


----------



## Stinas

Thank you honey!!! 4 more days!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo excited for you!!

Aleja - that's great news!!!!!!


----------



## littleangel

Nosaint and honeycheeks, thanks so much, your good wishes just made me cry! I am so worried today because we have a scan today and I was awake for hours in the night in fear about something being wrong. I have no reason to think anything is, but I think it's natural to worry. 

Likklegems - sorry I don't know your condition, but I hope you get your answers soon.

Aleja - that's wonderful news!! :happydance: Having a blastocyst transferred is the best possible outcome so far. And you may even have some frosties! Fx so hard for you.

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - Thank you much. My appointment seems just hours away. 
Aleja - I am over the moon for you. I am so excited for you. All you do now is wait to see your BFP. Isnt it such an amazing feeling. Could you also tell us whatever you know about OHSS and what you experienced. Each one of has do stand the risk of OHSS in our IVF journey and I think it helps to know about it.

littleangel - I am sure I am just going to be you when I get pregnant finally. To try and take the best care possible to keep my little one warm and cozy and comfy. Im sure the scan will ease you worries and reassure that all is fine and the wee one is very happy in there. Do tell us about your scan.


----------



## aleja

Thanks ladies! 
We got confirmation that 4 blasties are in the freezer so happy about that. 

Little angel good luck with your scan. I can't imagine how nerve wrecking it will be. 

Honey, OHSS can develop in women undergoing ivf who have PCOS or produce lots of follicles. The FSH injections stimulate the ovaries to produce more than one egg in an IvF cycle. If you produce lots of follicles the ovaries are really in overdrive and become swollen . I think I had 22 follicles in each ovary .. The nurse thought I had PCOS but I dont I just responded really well to the injections. Before my egg collection I could feel my poor ovaries and I was very tired. The OHSS symptoms usually start a few days after the egg collection . I was bloated and had cramps similar to period pains. My abdomen was sore and looked bigger than usual. I had a mild version though as some women if it's worse get nausea shortness of breath and put on a lot of weight in fluid very quickly. 
All I could do was keep drinking 2L of water per day . I think this did help because by yesterday the FS gave me an ultrasound and I didn't have any excess fluid around my ovaries.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, 

Aleja - so glad the ohss was only a mild case & you have a blastocyst on board you are officially PUPO best of luck to you :)

Stinas - hope you had a great birthday too & your next urologist appt goes well...

Honeycheeks - thanks & hope the last few days wait fly by!!!

I managed to sneak out telling my dd's I needed a BT for cholesterol :-/ my tests came back good & had my trigger to boost ovulation Friday night, have another pregnyl shot on tues & my frostie will be transferred on Thursday :-D


----------



## tobefruitful

hey ladies, just stopping by to say hi & wish everybody out there some good luck! it looks like everybody has been keeping super busy. 

honeycheeks, how did your appointment go? did all of your questions get answered?

littleangel, how are you feeling? so exciting!

aleja, how are you feeling? what are you going to do to keep busy during the dreaded TWW?

we officially start the process of IVF on tuesday...bring on the shots! i have a good feeling about this...for all of us! lets just keep praying & hoping! sending good baby vibes out there to everyone!


----------



## littleangel

Hi everyone

We had the scan and all is well with our little one! So relieved. Everything is where it should be and measuring exactly the right size for dates. Saw and heard the heartbeat!

Aleja - 4 frosties, that's wonderful! 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all! In iPhone again do I'm afraid this is going o be short and sweet, else I might actually post the message Jen its not complete! Can't wait or my Internet to be working again!

Aleja I'm so inspired at how positive you are! I hope everything goes well for you over tr next few days/weeks

Littleangle my thoughts are with you! Stay positive I'm ire everything is fine! 

From what the matron said, it meant that my tubes were slightly dilated, near the overies, but the dye did come out, just took longer than normal. She said the rest if the tube wasnt swollen / dilated just the ends. I asked if it would affect us and she said she didn't think so! Just so confused! :S

I'm going to ask what other treatments could be available, I the haldrosanpix could be treated and if not could it get worse / affect IVF, whatll happen if left untreated and finally which I suppose is more important short term hy I'm still in pain! I haven't heard of anyone having these side affects following a HSG, sorry if this is too much information but I've had in the past two weeks terrible cramps switching from side to side, back ache and weirdly watery discharge, followed by sticky discharge to dryness! Hope I get answers soon!

If IVF is our BEST option I'm going to grab it with. It's hands! The waiting list isn't long here (Liverpool) and I could start in summer when my husband will be off work - he's a teacher so it would e nice o have both of us involved! Just tying to stay positive now

X x


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, just 2 more days till my appointment and time flies. I am really nervous now.I am cd31 today. I dont know if it would be best for AF to stay away till my first appointment or whether it matters at all as I dont know what exactly to expect at my first appointment. It doesnt feel like AF is going to show up today.
Aleja - You are officially PUPO. And the 2ww isnt really 2 weeks long now.
Sheri - good luck for the FET and you are going to be PUPO too.
Tobefruitful - Wishing you all the babydust in the world to you. I hope you make a good start with the shots on Tuesday. I hope you get done with IVF as quickly as Aleja did.
likklegemz- It is good to hear that your tubes are just ever so slightly distended and will not affect your IVF. I hope the pain and all the weirdo symptoms post HSG go away quickly.
Stinas- I hope you had a fun birthday and wish you a very happy anniversary. Im sure you will start you IVF cycle soon too.
littleangel - I am so happy to hear that your little one is safe and warm and cozy in there. You can stop worrying now. Happy 9 months.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 

Little angel awesome to hear about your scan

Likklegemz I really hope you get to the bottom of the pain that just sounds awful. Have you been back to see either the FS or any doctor for that matter ? 

Sheri I love all the clock and dagger excuses with your daughters! I have been laying low with my own friends lately coming up with some lame excuses why I haven't seen them much lately . Good luck with the Fet 

Honey, have you already had all your preliminary tests eg CD 3 and 21 and AMH ? If you haven't had AMH they will probably do that within the first few days of your cycle. Hiw long is your cycle usually? 

Hi tobefruitful I am looking forward to hearing about how your cycle goes 

Hi stinas and all other ladies x


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - I have done LH and FSH ,prolactin and all those other hormones dozens of times. Never did AMH. My cycle is usually between 30-34 days. Last 2-3 times it was only 30 days though this time it seems to go on a little longer.
How are you now? Has it been uneventful after the transfer or are you experiencing any symtpoms. Do you plan to test a few days from now to check if the hCG is out of your system? Sending you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I thought of you today!!! I was like hmm...its superrrr closeee! Im excited to hear all about it! Thank you for the birthday and anniversary wishes! 

Little angel - Yay for a great scan!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

I am all ready with all my documents and test reports and referral letter all organised and filed. And now thinking what to wear to the appointment :haha: 
AF did not come yet and I think that is a good thing. Tomorrow this time I guess I would still be at the hospital. This is going to be my first appointment at this particular hospital and I hope to have a positive experience on day1.


----------



## aleja

hi honeycheeks good luck for tomorrow i can't wait to hear how it goes for you. 
Ha ha it must feel like a job interview! Do you know which doctor you will be seeing?
You may end up like me and get your AF tomorrow - my AF (which was super late at the time) arrived on the day of my first FS appt. FS said that the amount of times he hears that from women is very often. Because my cycle had just started I got to do my AMH, hormones, HSG all in succession but sounds like you are already ahead.

i don't have any symptoms except ones associated with the progesterone pessaries. the nurse had warned me that the pessaries can give you sore boobs which is what i have now. I also have minor cramps and twinges but I think this is just related to the mild ohss i had. 
to be honest i have been feeling very discouraged today.:nope: i have no reason to think this but i dont think it will work this cycle. i couldn't be that lucky to strike gold first time. i have even been looking up information about FET cycles as I guess i am preparing myself for a let down. I haven't told DH this as he will think I am just being negative and hence stressing my body out.
I don't know if i will POAS. Maybe on the last few days IF I am feeling some kind of symptoms. my BT is due next Wednesday so not that long. I will probably be a complete nutter by then:help:

hi everyone else:flower:


----------



## littleangel

Aleja - I think it's normal to feel like you do. I couldn't believe that we would be so lucky either! I don't think there is any harm in planning what you will do next if it doesn't work (FET etc). That is a good coping strategy. With regard to symptoms, it is very early days yet. I had symptoms, but like you I was never sure what was the progesterone supplementation - tiredness, cramps, emotional lability and sore breasts are all well documented side effects. For me, it wasn't until the night before my testing date at 16dpo that I had my first symptom that I thought really wasn't due to the progesterone (I needed to urinate much more often). Don't lose hope, but I know how hard it's to keep a positive attitude, and I don't think your feelings will affect the cycle at all. 

Honeycheeks - so exciting! Fx for a good appointment for you.

Xxxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - I would be a total nerve wreck every cycle by 10dpo. I would be so depressed and let down.It happened every time for me. i cant imagine what a mess I would be in my IVF tww. Wednesday isnt far away, but the one week is likely to seem like years when you are in the tww.:dust: to you. It is easy to say to try being positive, but maybe you could try this. Try to visualize- the embryo and that you are trying to make a cozy home for the little one for the next few months and maybe even talk to the little one inside you. I dont know if it could work for you. But I did this once and it wasnt too bad. I just only know the name of the doctor I am seeing. Usually for me my breasts are tender and painful a few days before AF and the feeling goes away just when AF is about to start. And today my boobs are still tender, swollen, and very painful.So I guess it is safe to say that I would get to see my doc before I get to see the witch.

Little angel - It really is wonderful to see you come over this thread so often with all your positivity and give the best support and encouragement to all of the other ladies who are going through the downs of IVF.

Good Luck Sheri.
likklegemz - How did the first day of shots go?


----------



## noasaint

Morning ladies!

Honeycheeks, good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Aleja, crossing my fingers for you and sending tons of sticky baby dust. Dou yo have PCOS? I saw your post about 22 follies. When I did my injectable cycle I had 22 in one side and 24 in the other. Typical of PCOS of course and they immediately wanted us to do IVF because of this.

Littleangel, thank you so much for encouraging all of us and sticking around to see us through. It's so wonderful to hear about your progress.

Stinas, wishing you and your OH the best for the appointment, hoping you two like the dr and have some options.


I'm on vacation this week but have appointments every single day except Friday and I'll probably make a hair appointment for that day. No down time for me. I was hoping to relax and get myself mentally ready for IVF. Oh well. DH left me a card and a nail polish I really wanted on the kitchen counter for my birthday. But the best gift of all was the letter he left that detailed how excited he is to become a family and how good a mom I will be and how much he loves me. I cried of course!!

Thursday is consent signing and mock transfer with the RE. I'm looking forward to starting the process. I was told we would get further instructions at that time but the instructions I already have say we have to meet with the ART tech for a 2 hour appointment in the next week or so. I guess we'll see what they mean on Thursday.


----------



## tobefruitful

noasaint- sounds like a plan, try to relax...i know i am not the first person to tell you that right? it feels like we all hear that a lot. i am not sure if i will ever really be ready mentally for IVF. i guess we just have to try our best and focus on the positives, which is...our perfect little bundle of joys! happy birthday!!! good luck with the mock transfer, it is not as bad at everybody makes it out to be. not a good feeling either though. just some cramping that goes away pretty quick. you will be fine!

aleja- counting the days down to wed. right along with you! how do you feel? how exciting! 

stinas- do you have any news for us? i am seeing great things coming your way soon! i just know it!

likklegemz- yeah, how did the first day of shots go? i am waiting for DH to come home so i can receive my first injection. there is just something so unnatural about receiving a shot in the tummy. i have been doing a little research and i heard if you numb it first with an ice cube it is not so bad. 

littleangel- YES!! such great news!! we are all so happy for you.

honeycheeks- i know i asked before, i think i was a bit early. how did it go? i am sure you are on information overload right now huh? i hope all of your questions were answered. IVF is right around the corner for you!

got an ultrasound & some blood work done today. everything is where it should be, which is a good thing. we are ready to get this show on the road! i am sure you guys know the feeling. like i said earlier, just waiting for DH to get home from work so i can get the first shot. i requested that they call him instead of me to give him the #'s since he is a DR and has some background with it. i am not sure if i could give myself a shot anyways, i am too much of a chicken. :) sending positive thoughts out to everybody!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Yayyyyyyyyyyyy tom is the dayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Super excited!!!!!!

aleja - Try to keep yourself super busy....im sure it will pass quickly if you dont constantly think about what day it is. I feel like Honey just told us her apt was tom and its here already! 

tobefruitful - Thank you...I hope we will have good things coming...i really hope so! No news...May 8th we see the specialist, so hopefully he has good news for us. Last night I had a dream I had a little boy...hopefully its a sign of my future.


----------



## honeycheeks

Ladies, i am just leaving home for my appointment now. Will come back and update you. Pray for me dears.


----------



## sheri76

honeycheeks said:


> Ladies, i am just leaving home for my appointment now. Will come back and update you. Pray for me dears.

Good luck honeycheeks am thinking of you :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello ladies, I got home after my appointment. It went really well. I was given the consent forms and loads of docs to read and sign on. Got them all home and reading through. I am given my next appointment with the IVF specialist who is not the doctor I saw today. I have that appointment on May21st. Does it seem too far away.

Feeling a bit relieved for the moment. My breasts are still sore, its mostly the nipples, they are standing up erect 24x7 and it hurts like hell. breasts are swollen too. I guess it means I did ovulate this cycle , cd 33 already.


----------



## Stinas

Honey!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! Glad it all worked out lovely!! May 21st is not that far away! May is only a few days away! Im soo relived everything went well! How excited are you reading those papers?!? I bet you have a huge smile on your face! I would! lol


----------



## noasaint

Awesome Honeycheeks! So glad it went well and you have your next step planned. It will be here befor you know it.

Does anyone watch the Real Housewives of Orange County? I will admit it's one of my guilty pleasures although it's ridiculous most times. Anyway, it was interesting to find out in the last episode that one couple had used IVF to conceive 3 of their children (one set of twins and a singleton) then got pregnant naturally to have a 4th. Then yet another couple had a set of twins also with IVF. These women are young and in great shape and for some reason I just pictured them having no problem at all getting pregnant. In a way I felt better that even these so called women of wealth and almost physical perfection went through the same thing I'm going through. But I'm glad it worked for them!

We go for consent signing and mock transfer tomorrow. I'm just ready to get moving although the more I read about OHSS the more scared I get.


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - I watch it too!!!!! I saw the new episode last night and I was surprised as well! I really thought they had them naturally. It is nice to know we are not the only ones. 
Good luck tom!!! Dont worry everything will work...be happy how far you already come!


----------



## honeycheeks

The strangest thing at my appointment was that the nurse who measured my vital stats, asked me my LMP and then asked if I am sure if was not preggers. She had a confused look on her face when I told her I did not test or even think if it. I wanted to shout out to her that I could not get pregnant without IVF. Huh, cant blame the poor nurse, she doesnt know my medical history.

Cd 34 - Witchy witchy where are you?


----------



## aleja

Hi honey, so good to hear that your appt went well and you now truly on the way. If your next appt is in May then do you think your first cycle will be in June?? 
Yes, where is the witchy? it is funny that sometimes we just want her to arrive already!!!

Noasaint, I do not watch Desperate wives but I am not surprised that there is a few IVF children in there. Infertility really does not discriminate and even the rich and famous sometimes need help. Only difference is that they can afford the best of the best AND then get themselves a surrogate mother in case IVF doesn't work for them!!!

Tobefruitful, yay ! you are finally starting the injections...it is very handy having a doctor in the house to do them for you. I was initially scared of doing them but I think I became a pro within like 2 days or something! Are you doing the Antagonist cycle?
When is your first monitor visit?

Little Angel, i agree that planning ahead is a good coping strategy. It is just hard staying positive when all around me there is babies everywhere. AND people asking me when I am having kids/?? so frustrating!

hello everyone else


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Hi honey, so good to hear that your appt went well and you now truly on the way. If your next appt is in May then do you think your first cycle will be in June??
> Yes, where is the witchy? it is funny that sometimes we just want her to arrive already!!!

aleja - i think my next appointment will be a week before AF is due. So i hope to start poking myself by the last week of may hopefully. Af is no where in sight . How are you? Any symptoms, I hope you are feeling more positive today.

noasaint- you are one step ahead of me. Good luck for the mock transfer.

Stinas - how did you celebrate your anniversary.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

honeycheeks - glad your appt went well & may 21 is just around the corner. hope you find that :witch:

aleja -hows the waiting going? the worst part of my fresh cycle was the progesterone pesseries :nope:best of luck will be thinking of you :dust:

noasaint - hope the mock transfer runs smoothly :thumbup:

stinas - not long now til your next appt :flower:

i woke up today a bag of nerves for our FET even more nervous than i was for the transfer in our fresh cycle, i was worried my frosties wouldnt thaw and id have to wait along time to do another fully stimulated icsi cycle...
That wasnt the case & i stressed for no reason my blastocst thawed beautifuly and started to divide again :happydance:such relief! another hurdle over... my last transfer & Hsg were painful due to my cervix having a right angle which makes it difficult to pass their canulas through, so today i took 3mg of lorazepam to relax me and my muscles, was still uncomfortable but not as painful as last time... now time to relax and play the waiting game [-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## noasaint

sheri76 said:


> ,
> 
> i woke up today a bag of nerves for our FET even more nervous than i was for the transfer in our fresh cycle, i was worried my frosties wouldnt thaw and id have to wait along time to do another fully stimulated icsi cycle...
> That wasnt the case & i stressed for no reason my blastocst thawed beautifuly and started to divide again :happydance:such relief! another hurdle over... my last transfer & Hsg were painful due to my cervix having a right angle which makes it difficult to pass their canulas through, so today i took 3mg of lorazepam to relax me and my muscles, was still uncomfortable but not as painful as last time... now time to relax and play the waiting game [-o&lt;:dust:

*Sheri,* I love your avatar, it's soooo cute!!! I'm thrilled for you that the embies thawed and are hopefully (fingers crossed) snuggling in. Sending tons of baby dust your way.

*Honeycheeks,* looks like I'm going to be one month behind you. I start bcp on May 21st and injections about June 13th.

*Stinas, *thanks for admitting you also watch RHOC :) Makes me feel not so alone in my little guilty pleasure. Never got into the Jersey one that more people seem to like. I especially though was surprised that Heather did IVF. I had assumed since she had a "surprise" 4th pregnancy that all the others had been planned naturally. See what I get from assuming? LOL.

*Tobefruitful,* I'm also jealous you have a MD at home to give injections. LOL. That's great! DH has been very good about most things but I haven't yet relied on him to get the phone calls about the meds. I may have to if my work continues to be a pain about taking calls. It's so stupid we are not allowed to keep our cell phones on our desks. 

Consent signing went OK this morning. The mock transfer was uncomfortable. Not as bad as the saline sonogram was but I cramped and my left side was screaming for it to stop. I came home and took something but I think it's mostly gone now. Since I had a pap smear yesterday I'm wondering if I was just super sensitive down there.

So tentatively my ER is June 26th. RE is going to do the slow on low method for Gonal F so it may possibly take 3 weeks of injections before the follicles get to where she wants them but I'm at high risk for OHSS due to PCOS. Since I turned 38 two days ago I got bumped into a different category meaning they require assisted hatching and 3 embryos to be put back. I had wanted assisted hatching anyway so that's fine. Not so sure on the 3 embryos though, I was wanting max two so we'll see. There was some miscommunication between the RE and the nurse so I'm waiting on a call about whether I'll be doing Ovidrel and vaginal progesterone or Lupron and PIO injections. I'm hoping for the first although you ladies have me wondering about those suppositories and if I can deal with them. LOL. Other than that they said I'll also be using Menopur and Ganarelix.

I was told DH has to take antibiotics before ER. Why is this? Anyone know?


----------



## aleja

Hey gals
Yay Sheri we are in the 2ww together ! You must be so happy about your perfect little dividing frostie . Do they thaw one at a time? 

Noasaint what do they do for a mock transfer? I didn't have one of these . Sorry to hear it was uncomfortable . My FS made some light hearted comment during my transfer that all of the instruments they use we're unfortunely created by men ! 
It's great they are monitoring you closely for ohss as its no fun bloating up like that. I forgot to tell you earlier that I do not have PCOS so I have no idea why I had so many follicles . I did ovidral and I am on the pessaries. I don't find them that bad but they are a bit messy and I am mildly itchy at the moment(TMI !) 
I didn't take any antibiotics before egg retrieval but I assume it is to help you avoid any infections during surgery

Honey, so really you are on the verge of your first cycle. If my fresh cycle doesn't work I will be doing a FET cycle with you in June.

Ps I have no symptoms whatsoever except tiredness but i suspect this is the pessaries . There is not much I can do except sweat it out till next week


----------



## sheri76

aleja said:


> Hey gals
> Yay Sheri we are in the 2ww together ! You must be so happy about your perfect little dividing frostie . Do they thaw one at a time?

Hi Aleja, yay 2ww it seems we are always waiting for something with assisted conception wether its our next appointment, our next test & scan, test results or af to start so we can start ivf & all these things take months in my case 12 months & then we finally make it to a 2ww with real promise & 2 little weeks feel like eternity :wacko:

On the morning of my FET I got a call from the lab tech man in charge of all the freezing & thawing to tell me our blastocyst had thawed beautifully :happydance: but if it hadn't then they take out another, they said they only take about 30 mins to thaw...

Hope the last days of your 2ww don't drag on sending sticky baby dust your way:dust:

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I bet you laughed really hard when the nurse asked if you were preg! lol When I went to the OB she asked the same thing...im like really lady? lol Dont you think I have peed on a million sticks by now. Little did I know there was REALLY no chance. 
Our anniversary was nice. DH worked that day, so we went for dinner the night before, then for lunch before he had to go to work. It was a quiet one...but it was nice...relaxing. Thank you for asking!

sheri76 - I am trying not to count the days, but I am lol HSG's suck...mine was painful! I hope I never have to do one again! FX for you!!!! 

noasaint - I watch ALL of them!!! I watching a ton of shows...thank god for DVR! I love the NJ one because I live in NJ...but my favorite is the RHOBH! I was shocked myself that Heather did it! I wonder why now....like I want to hear their stories. It was such a quick little segment...I was like grrr...tell me more! lol Its only natural for us to assume! I would have never thought they did IVF...never...but then again...I would have never thought I would be in the situation I am in...I would imagine the same for all of you as well. Life works in mysterious ways. Her fourth was a miracle baby!
Glad to hear your apt went well! Im still very new to all the IVF terms...so I have no clue what all that stuff means...im sure ill be a wiz soon. 

aleja - :dust: TWW always sucks!


----------



## honeycheeks

ladies, how is everyone. Happy weekend everybody.
Tobefruitful - You are so lucky to have someone give you the shots. But then I guess having come so far, I like to take this chance to learn the new skill to give shots , haha.

Sheri and Aleja - sending you all the sticky baby dust in the world. Im sure you are getting your BFPs together. Aleja - I am sure you would not have to do an FET with me.

noasaint - I guess we would be starting our IVF cycles around the same time. I still have no schedule of when exactly mine is going to begin. Eww...I thought HSG was the most uncomfortable thing in the whole world. I wanted to kick the doctor in her nose for causing all that pain. I was guessing mock transfers and real transfers would be a cake walk with virtually no pain. I guess I cant even think of pain killers for the real transfer as I would not want to introduce drugs into my body without good reason.

Stinas - Your appointment isnt far away. You bet I had a smirk on my face when the nurse asked me if I was preggers. The IVF centre in the hospital really creeps me out. Most ladies in there who come for IVF are much older than me and look quite mature. I am only 26 and am small. So I look really young, some ppl look at me there like I'm even too young to be married. 

AFM , witchy is being bitchy and hasnt turned up yet. I want to smack her in her face.


----------



## tobefruitful

honeycheeks- happy weekend to you too! i too would have liked to have seen the look on your face when the nurse asked you if you were preggers, i know it is her job but seriously lady! yes, it is nice dh is familiar with giving shots, although i must admit that it doesn't make them sting any less. i guess they are pretty mild compared to the progesterone shots...speaking of which..

sheri & aleja- are you ladies currently taking progesterone shots? our clinic is making us use them during the TWW. i heard they feel pretty nasty since they are oil based. how are you ladies holding up? i hope this TTW has been very zen like for the both of you. i am sure it is also awfully exciting too huh?

noasaint- bummer about the phone calls at work. have you told anybody yet about the journey you are about to embark on? i am not sure if you feel comfortable doing so or not, i am a teacher and i had to sit down with the assistant principal to first explain that i would not be able to coach basketball this year (for obvious reasons) and i briefly explained why i might be taking some time off in the am for appointments. he was and has been very cool about the whole deal. it might make you feel better to have somebody else know. maybe they might let you take those phone calls after all :) also my dh does have to take antibiotics as well, the idea is to weed out the bacteria. 

stinas- i must admit that i too am i reality show sucker :) its like a train wreck! you don't want to watch but it is almost like you have to! which is your favorite? i am partial to NJHW...so much drama!

so i am on day 5 of shots, went to my 2nd appointment yesterday and RN said right now everything is where it should be. so far she has counted 11 follicles...she defiantly thinks some more will eventually pop up in the near future. i am trying to keep all negative thoughts out of my head and only let in the happy/pure ones in. my honest tea told me today: "We are what we think. All that we are arises with our thoughts. With our thoughts, we make the world."-Buddha, pretty fitting wouldn't you say? enjoy your weekend lovely ladies!


----------



## Stinas

Tobefruitful - it is!!!! Lol I love the nj one because I live here, but Beverly hills is my fav. Lol. I want those houses!!!!

Honey - I could only imagine how you feel in there. I am short and look younger than I am too (I'm 28). Honestly.....I never thought younger people needed ivf, so that's probably what they are thinking. Lots of people now and days seem to be getting married in their 30's I have noticed, so we are conisdered "young" for today.


----------



## sheri76

Tobefruitful- I'm doing a natural cycle the only shots I've had to have was a pregnyl 5000 trigger to boost ovulation & 4 x 1500 pregny shots. In my fresh cycle that failed I had progesterone gel pesseries morning & night in the 2ww, they were messy & turned me into a maniac crying one minute then really angry the next.
Good luck with your EPU I only had 8 follicles but got 11 eggs.


----------



## honeycheeks

ladies, 
i am feeling very down today that AF dint come. does life really have to be so cruel. AF turns up just on time month after month when i hope she doesnt. And now that i hope she comes on time, she just decides not too and might mess up my whole schedule that i planned in my mind.

aleja, sheri- good luck in the tww.

tobefruitful - your BFP is just a blink away.

stinas- your appointment isnt too far away. i am always thinking of you.


----------



## tobefruitful

honeycheeks said:


> ladies,
> i am feeling very down today that AF dint come. does life really have to be so cruel. AF turns up just on time month after month when i hope she doesnt. And now that i hope she comes on time, she just decides not too and might mess up my whole schedule that i planned in my mind.
> 
> aleja, sheri- good luck in the tww.
> 
> tobefruitful - your BFP is just a blink away.
> 
> stinas- your appointment isnt too far away. i am always thinking of you.

honeycheeks- my friend was having the same issue and her dr. gave her some meds that would trigger her period....its worth asking about i think. try not to get down in the dumps, keep those high hopes up! :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

thanks tobefruitful.
the ones you are talking about are those that mimic natural progesterones and helps induce a period. It is not like having a real cycle. It is usually prescribed when you have too many anovulatory and messed up cycles. I have been prescribed such meds earlier. In fact I have done almost medicines you can probably imagine while TTC.

Anyways AF showed up today. Well I wasnt too happy about it. I must admit that it gave me a glimmer of hope that I might be miraculously preggers. It is OK for you to laugh at me. I do know in all my senses that it is impossible, but I dont know what still gave me hope, it was ridiculous. I am back to my senses now, accepting the facts of life.


----------



## tobefruitful

honeycheeks said:


> thanks tobefruitful.
> the ones you are talking about are those that mimic natural progesterones and helps induce a period. It is not like having a real cycle. It is usually prescribed when you have too many anovulatory and messed up cycles. I have been prescribed such meds earlier. In fact I have done almost medicines you can probably imagine while TTC.
> 
> Anyways AF showed up today. Well I wasnt too happy about it. I must admit that it gave me a glimmer of hope that I might be miraculously preggers. It is OK for you to laugh at me. I do know in all my senses that it is impossible, but I dont know what still gave me hope, it was ridiculous. I am back to my senses now, accepting the facts of life.

nobody is laughing sweetheart. we have all been in that boat before. your BFP is just around the corner! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you!!! Thats very nice of you!! Yes, it is getting closer! I actually have not been thinking about it too much...shocking! DH & I have been busy with some changes at work, so thats been on my mind constantly. 
No one is laughing at you!!! Last cycle I thought the same thing...even though I knew there was no way it could happen, I still had a glimmer of hope that maybe ill get lucky...AF showed a day later. 
We are the special ones that have to work a bit harder to get what we want. It is what it is. We just have to keep our heads up and keep on going!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Just a quick one from me .. I'm feeling very Blugh. my 2ww came to a crashing end:cry: I started spotting on Saturday and it just got more heavy and darker. I got AF today .. I didn't even make it to my BT date !! 
I am having the BT tomorrow but it only to receive an official big fat nothing as I already know I'm not pregnant :wacko: 
The one good thing is that I can know free my body from all the meds and hormones especially the progesterone pessaries which drove me nutty . 

GL Sheri and tobefruitful x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Just a quick one from me .. I'm feeling very frustrated and sad . my 2ww came to a crashing end:cry: I started spotting on Saturday and it just got more heavy and darker. I got AF today .. I didn't even make it to my BT date !! 
I am having the BT tomorrow but it only to receive an official big fat nothing as I already know I'm not pregnant :wacko: 
The one good thing is that I can know free my body from all the meds and hormones especially the progesterone pessaries which drove me nutty . 

GL Sheri and tobefruitful x


----------



## sheri76

aleja said:


> Hi ladies
> Just a quick one from me .. I'm feeling very frustrated and sad . my 2ww came to a crashing end:cry: I started spotting on Saturday and it just got more heavy and darker. I got AF today .. I didn't even make it to my BT date !!
> I am having the BT tomorrow but it only to receive an official big fat nothing as I already know I'm not pregnant :wacko:
> The one good thing is that I can know free my body from all the meds and hormones especially the progesterone pessaries which drove me nutty .
> 
> GL Sheri and tobefruitful x

Aleja im so sorry your cycle was bfn :cry: its so unfair! thats exactly how mine ended too & the only thing that made me feel better was thinking id rather a bfn straight away than mis carrying later on. It was very nice going back to normaility with no meds, injections, pessaries, scans or bt's i even had the odd drink :wine:
Im sure when we all get that bfp these sad times will feel like light years away...

Take care :hugs::flow:


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Im sorry it was a BFN. We all know how much they suck! You deserve a drink!


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - I hope you pick yourself up soon. It was just so unfair. :hugs: :hugs:
I wish I could do something to make you feel good.

Sheri - sending extra baby dust your way.
tobefruitful - how is it going so far.
Stinas , noasaint :flower:


----------



## drsquid

honeycheeks- following you over here =) was going to try iui 5 with a natural cycle after findings cysts after iui 4 with injections.. had cysts left over so.. no meds this round,. but i have off the week of june 11 and if i want to aim for that week for er and et then i had to skip this one.. so.. entering ivf land with new donor sperm that can swim


----------



## littleangel

Aleja - I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid said:


> honeycheeks- following you over here =) was going to try iui 5 with a natural cycle after findings cysts after iui 4 with injections.. had cysts left over so.. no meds this round,. but i have off the week of june 11 and if i want to aim for that week for er and et then i had to skip this one.. so.. entering ivf land with new donor sperm that can swim

drsquid, welcome in here :hi:
I am guessing I might be with you in the IVF cycle, sometime in early june hopefully. Good luck for your IVF cycle and praying that it goes very well for you. 
Lots of :dust: to all of us.


----------



## tobefruitful

aleja- so sorry. my heart goes out to you. honeycheeks is right, so not fair at all. you should take a bubble bath and pour yourself a glass of wine. let your body relax and recuperate before deciding what to do next. 

drsquid- welcome to ivf land! 

honeycheeks, stinas & nosaint- whats the word hummingbird? anything new on your end?

littleangel- once again, thanks for sticking around! i was rereading one of your previous posts...so you said they took 7 mature eggs from you correct? our clinic says they want at least 15-18 eggs, when i went in last fri. i had 11 when i went in yesterday i had 7. they didn't seem too concerned about it because the 7 are growing great. my blood levels also went up considerably too, my e2 levels went from 30 to 360 plus. they also double my dosage. at first i was concerned that only 7 wouldn't do but i think they are trying to get some more with the meds. i have a friend that only had 5 eggs and now she is pregnant with twins so who knows? any thoughts?

started the ganirelix shot today (in the thigh) not as bad at the bravelle & menopur (in the tummy)...however my thigh is pretty sore today :( the tentative ER is a week from today. i am starting to get really excited! keep me in your prayers girls! :)


----------



## drsquid

got my "plan" from the doc today. go for progesterone level on the 11th then start lupron that day. hopefully get my period on the 21st and get a baseline us on the 22nd (this could be dicey cause i leave for philly on the 22nd at midnight, but i guess i can get us in philly too). then around june 1 i start gonal f. of course i dont end up using my cetrotide... sigh. 6 boxes of that go to waste. noticed they didnt say anything about bcp to get from may 22nd to june 1.. but emailed the doc and he wrote back in minutes saying people dont usually ovulate on lupron so i guess that is what is going to shift my cycle.


----------



## honeycheeks

Yay drsquid - I am excited you have your schedule already. i hope there are no other surprises for you. You really deserve a BIG FAT BFP really soon, after all those IUIs. Keep us updated how it goes. Have you already signed the consent forms.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, :flower:

thanks for the hugs:hugs:

tobefruitful, your cycle seems to be progressing well . 7 follies seems pretty good and this of course can improve very quickly since they've upped the dosage. 15-18 eggs is awesome but i guess the downside is the risk of ohss which is not fun at all. but like your friend who had less eggs but a baby, maybe its quality over quantity. Looking forward to hearing how your EPU goes next week.

sheri, how is the FET cycle going? I am interested in finding out what your protocol is as I think I am going to do a FET in June. I don't want to take any meds as they really did affect me. I felt so bloated and horrid all cycle. I guess I will wait to hear what the FS says. 

Honeycheeks, I can totally understand that glimmer of hope when AF doesn't arrive. I feel that every month even though we have 2% of natural BFP due to Dh's low sperm count. talk about high hopes!!

hi stinas, drsquid, noasaint (how did the mock transfer go?), littleangel and anyone else i forgot:hugs:


----------



## littleangel

Tobefruitful - I wouldn't worry, you only need 1 good one to get your baby. I was over the moon to get 7 and then 4 fertilised. To be told we had a top grade blastocyst at the end (odds are this is our baby) was amazing to me. I had always considered this first cycle of IVF as diagnostic. We had no idea my eggs would fertilise, or develop, and at every step we were just so happy to find out that we finally work!

Ideally, I suppose it would have been nice to have more eggs, because then the odds are we would have ended up with more than one excellent blastocyst and we would have had it frozen for the future. But I can't possibly be anything but grateful and overjoyed at the way things have turned out. 

Fx for you that the drug increase helps, but don't worry, 7 is a good number I think :)


----------



## littleangel

Aleja - more :hugs: Thinking of you. I'm glad you're looking ahead to your next cycle.


----------



## noasaint

So very sorry *Aleja*!! Big hugs to you girl. As for my mock transfer it was OK. I wish I would've taken a xanax beforehand though, I felt crampy and tense the rest of the day. Thanks for asking.

*Squid*, thanks for explaining about the bcp/lupron thing. I was wondering why I had to take bcp and now I know it's because I won't be on lupron. Can you donate the meds to your clinic or ask them if there is someone paying out of pocket for it like you that can take them off your hands (through the clinic of course, I'm not suggesting black market or anything, LOL)

*Tobefruitful*, prayers on the way chica!! I'm soooo excited and hopeful for you. Would love to be preggers with a fellow Floridian in a few months. 

*Honeycheeks*, is the wait seeming like forever for you? I feel like time is going in such slow motion. A friend of mine had her baby yesterday, she is also 38 years old, and I was happy for her but at the same time it was a huge reminder that I'm not pregnant and the long road ahead. I wish I could speed up the clock for us and get to ER already. 

AFM, like I said the waiting is killing me. I talked to the ART nurse today and she wasn't so nice. It has me a little down. I really felt like she didn't want to answer any questions and like I was annoying her. At consent signing the RE told me I would not be on lupron. The ART nurse said my chart said lupron and another med not mentioned. She was supposed to call me back Friday after she checked with the RE about what she really wanted but never did. I waited till today to call back and check the status and the nurse said "Why are you even calling me when you haven't gotten your period yet?" UGH!!! Not very supportive at all. Oh well. Good thing I don't have to deal with her for another month or so again.

On Sunday my car died. It's only 4 years old. I didn't want to get a new car as DH suggested 6 months ago because I want to stay home once I have a baby, at least a year. My car is almost paid off. So we just had some unexpected car repair expenses on top of a couple of things in the house that need to be repaired. It's always something. I'm trying to keep in my head too that in another month we'll be shelling out for my meds. I've been working OT this week to keep myself busy since this waiting is killing me and to make up for the unexpected car repairs. All I feel is stressed and tired unfortunately. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Godpromised25

I just wanted to say that yes all you ned is one baby!! I just got pregnant after dr.s advice to only transfer 1... He was right :) ... we have 4 frozen embys!!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Aleja my FET is so far so good, just trying to get by 1 day at a time at the mo :wacko: hope your starting to feel a lil better :flower: 
This is the protocol for my Natural FET cycle:

Cd2- BT to make sure my levels were baseline
Cd10- BT 
Cd13- BT & scan, trigger injection of pregnyl 5000 to boost Ovulation 
Cd17- pregnyl 1500 injection
Cd19- FET
1dp5dt- BT & pregnyl 1500 injection
4dp5dt- pregnyl 1500 injection
7dp5dt- pregnyl 1500 injection 
11dp5dt- final BT 

I'm 7dp5dt & very nervous, trying to remain calm :wacko: have lots of symptoms but I did with my fresh failed cycle too... 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!!!!

Sorry I dont answer to all of you...I still dont understand all the IVF lingo. Its all jibberish to me so far....hopefully in time ill be able to chime in. But I wish all the best and I am still reading all your post like I understand them...im still routing for you!

noasaint - Sorry about your car....your the second bnb buddy that has had car problems! They always suck! Its always once you almost/did pay them off that they start giving you problems. This is why DH and I lease. 

sheri76 - When can you test????

Godpromised25 - Congrats!!!

littleangel, Honey, aleja, tobefruitful, drsquid - :flower::kiss:

No news on my end....just waiting for tuesday!


----------



## sheri76

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sheri76 - When can you test???

Hi stinas, my official BT is Monday morning :wacko: if I have no signs of af by Sunday night I think I will test at home :test: 

Waiting is driving me insane!!!!


----------



## tobefruitful

Godpromised25 said:


> I just wanted to say that yes all you ned is one baby!! I just got pregnant after dr.s advice to only transfer 1... He was right :) ... we have 4 frozen embys!!

this makes my heart smile :flower: many congrats!

hope everybody has a wonderful day!!:happydance:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Stinas sorry the lingo doesn't make much sense to you. It's hard not to fall into the trap of using it all. 

Sheri I can't wait to hear how your cycle goes.. Not long now. 
I always thought natural FET (frozen egg transfer !) means no meds at all but you seem to be on some injections still . I really hope FS gives me nothing at all but I guess I don't want to be taking risks either. 
What was your first natural cycle like after the IvF stimulated cycle? Was it same length .. Did u ovulate around the same time ?? Sorry about the thousand questions . I think learning about these FET cycles is keeping me preoccupied for now! 

Noasaint . Funny that about your friend having the baby.. One of my best friends had a baby last night too. She and I were TTc together for a while and here I still am wondering if it will ever happen . 

On the upside I managed to book in an appt with FS in 3 weeks . I was told He was all booked out but I insisted otherwise I would have missed out on the chance to do a cycle in June


----------



## Stinas

sheri76 - How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fx!!!

aleja - im sure once I start going to the fertility clinic ill learn asap. Once we get dh figured out ill be a pro! hehe


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies hope you are all well,

Aleja my cycle after the ivf was almost normal af arrived 2 days late but sometime would anyways... I thought a natural cycle would be no meds at all as well but pregnyl is the hcg hormone so I guess that makes it kinda natural.

I'm hanging in there by a thread :wacko: This 2ww business is a form of torture!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend:flower:


----------



## aleja

Oh Sheri i hated that 2ww too it was painfully slow..not long now for you .. 

Stinas you will definitely feel like a pro soon enough . I already feel like a garden variety IvF expert and I have only done the one cycle:haha:

Tobefruitful how are you feeling ?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi all

Sorry not posted in ages! Sheri wishing that everything goes smoothly the next 2 weeks!

I've had some fab news at last! Start ivf in 4 weeks!!! So excited!! ;) 

Even though I've just had my wisdom tooth out cant stop smiling as I know we're one step closer to our family!!!


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - YAY!!! Thats great news!! ewww wisdom teeth! Dont remind me...I had all 4 taken out at the same time and I was in pure hell for 3 weeks! Only bright side was I lost 15 lbs!


----------



## honeycheeks

Happy Weekend ladies!!

Sheri - you are in my prayers. I have everything crossed for you.

godpromised25 - thanks for sharing your IVF experience and giving hope to us here. May god bless you and your little one.

tobefruitful - how have you been

noasaint I guess we would be IVF cycle buddies in June.

Stinas - fx for you. I am sure you will pick up the IVF lingo well before you actually do your IVF cycle.Knowing the details of what goes in to IVF really helps a lot in taking atleast some of the stress involved in IVF.

Likklegemz - it is amazing news that you get to start in 4 weeks.

Aleja - when do you start FET?

littleangel - how have you been?

drsquid - good luck.

AFM, nothing but waiting for my appointment. it doesnt seem too far away. I must say that even waiting for weeks or months for my appointment has been more stress free than those TTC times. Those were days in hell.


----------



## tobefruitful

sheri76- how is it going? how many days left? my fingers and toes are crossed for you!

godpromised25 - hope you are feeling well!

noasaint & honeycheeks- june will be here before we know it! 

Stinas- don't feel bad, i am currently going thru IVF and still have a hard time with some of the lingo.

Likklegemz- 4 weeks? yahoooo!

Aleja-forgive me if i have asked this already, how many eggs were they able to freeze? when is your FET? were they day 3 embryos or blastocysts? i have heard pros and cons to both sides of the story, whats your opinion did you guys prefer the day 3 or 5? did you have a choice?

okay i think i remembered everybody, if not, sending good thoughts to all! i feel fine, i have some bloating after each shot i receive but nothing too uncomfortable. my face is super clear! nobody told me all my stress acne would disappear, it seems the hormones are agreeing with my complexion. :) okay, we had an appointment yesterday here is the verdict....uterine lining is at 12 (the requirement is 7) E2 levels are 750ish, RN saw 11 eggs, 7 which are on the larger side 4 smaller ones. she said DR will take all of them out. i guess doubling my dosage helped. get this, we actually needed one more day of meds that we had anticipated for & RN went into their "med. bank" (apparently people can donate unused meds. that they no longer need) and actually gave us about $300 worth of meds. for free! which is nice since our insurance is not covering a dime of this. i never knew they could do something like that, so if you guys find yourself if a situation similar to ours, make sure to ask! we have our next appointment tomorrow morning. they are thinking ER either tues. or wed. so things are progressing nicely over here. have been trying to keep my mind off of things by catching up with the series Mad Men. thanks for keeping us in your thoughts & prayers. have a nice weekend!! :) :)


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, hope your all enjoying your weekend.

Tobefruitful my test day is tomorrow, thurs & fri were very stressful as they were the cd's my fresh cycle failed. Feeling a lot calmer now I'm counting down hours not days.
The stimming meds made me feel wonderful, it was the meds after ec had the opposite effect on me :( 
Good luck with your ec :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is keeping well :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri76 said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all enjoying your weekend.
> 
> Tobefruitful my test day is tomorrow, thurs & fri were very stressful as they were the cd's my fresh cycle failed. Feeling a lot calmer now I'm counting down hours not days.
> The stimming meds made me feel wonderful, it was the meds after ec had the opposite effect on me :(
> Good luck with your ec :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping well :flower:

Are you testing today, im sure it is going to be a positive :test:

Stinas - tell us how your appointment goes?


----------



## sheri76

Honeycheeks i want to test but im scared:test: maybe later tonight or I think i will have to in the morning before my bt :wacko:


----------



## littleangel

Hi honeycheeks and everyone

I am pretty well. A slight cold, but my morning sickness seems to have gone now :) I am waiting now for my next scan, which is happening on May 14, and the transition into Tri 2. I still can't believe how lucky I am!

sheri76 - I know how you feel. I was given a testing date and although I know I could have taken an early response test long before then, I didn't. Even the state of not knowing was better than the idea I would test negative. FX sooo hard for you at the moment! :dust:


----------



## noasaint

Hey everyone! 

Crossing my fingers and sending tons of baby fust *Sheri*!

So happy for you *Littleangel*, hope the second trimester is a happy and healthy one, it sounds like you are doing awesome.

Looking very forward to *Tobefruitful*'s ER, good luck girl!!

AFM, I started provera yesterday to induce AF. At least I feel like the process is not sort of starting even though it's still a long way off. Work has been completely horrible and I had a meltdown in front of my boss. She does not know about the IF stuff and I don't plan on telling her. But I've come to realize there is no way I can go through a 9 month pregnancy under all this stress. So once I'm past 12 weeks I'll be finding a new job or just quitting and getting on DH's insurance. I simply can't leave my job now since they are paying for IVF. If I was younger and could wait longer I'd quit and just start doing treatments at a different employer. So I've got to find a way to deal with this stress and do IVF without going bonkers. It's sad that I've been there now 7 years and they don't care about keeping their employees. But I know for my own health as well as my future little one, it won't be my permanent employer.


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel - it is awesome to hear that you are onto your second trimester..Time flies, It wont be long before you would be holding your little one.
noasaint - Any little step is really one step ahead, so it is a good thing to think that you have already started .
Stinas - tell us how did the appointment go
Sheri- Fingers crossed till you tell us the news.
Aleja,likklegemz- how are you?
Tobefruitful - Good luck for ER. You are almost there.
:flower: to anyone i might have missed.


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!

Honey - My apt is on tuesday....almost time! 

noasaint - Im sorry work is soo stressful for you! It really is a shame how now and days most companies really can care less about the people that have been with them for years. Most times they rather have you out and hire someone for less. Its a shame really.

sheri76 - Test!!!!! 

littleangel - How exciting!!!!! Are you going to find out the sex of the baby or let it be a surprise?


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, 

What a crappy day I've had!!! My dear friend & work colleague I work alongside everyday was diagnosed with breast cancer & I got a bfn :( 

I'm now curled up in bed with one of my fur babies pumpkin the cat

Thanks for all you good luck wishes, maybe it's a third time lucky for me x


----------



## honeycheeks

Im so sorry for you Sheri . I have you in my prayers always. Did the bloodtest say a BFN. Did you see your doctor? I hope you feel better soon. Sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: :hugs:

My heart goes out to your dear friend too.


----------



## Our Secret

Hope you don't mind me joining. I have been reading parts of this thread for the last week or so, and having seen sheri76's post had to say how sorry I am to hear your news. This ttc journey can be very cruel and to find out your friend is not well too must be really hard x


----------



## sheri76

Thank you & welcome our secret :)

Honey the result was from a blood test and af hasn't arrived yet but I can feel she's on her way, I live an hours drive or almost 2 hours in peak hour traffic away from my fertility clinic so haven't seen the dr, spoke with nurse on the phone & was told what the dr thinks I should do next which is a medicated FET which I can start as soon as af arrives...


----------



## tobefruitful

sheri76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> What a crappy day I've had!!! My dear friend & work colleague I work alongside everyday was diagnosed with breast cancer & I got a bfn :(
> 
> I'm now curled up in bed with one of my fur babies pumpkin the cat
> 
> Thanks for all you good luck wishes, maybe it's a third time lucky for me x

sending positive energy your way darling. :flower: i know you will have a lucky 3!


----------



## honeycheeks

Sheri- I hope things work out in the best way as soon as possible. Did the nurse tell you any reasons why it dint work this time.


----------



## sheri76

honeycheeks said:


> Sheri- I hope things work out in the best way as soon as possible. Did the nurse tell you any reasons why it dint work this time.

After the words "I'm sorry your not pregnant" its a bit of a blur & I was more asking about the next cycle. I will be calling back tomorrow & asking more questions though :) 

After my friends bad news mine doesn't seem that bad in comparison :nope:


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - My heart and prayers goes out to your friend! I pray for the day they come up with a cure for the damn thing! I just dont get how we can control home light switches/tv's from our phones, but not come up with a cure for deadly diseases...its just mind boggling. 
Sorry about the bfn! Lots of hugs!

Our Secret - Welcome!


----------



## noasaint

So *sorry Sheri*!!! I'm praying for you for a 3rd round to work.

Good luck tomorrow *Tobefruitful*!

It's so hard to stay positive with all this and I know a good mental attitude goes a long way. Maybe if I only had to focus on IF I could mentally be in a better place. I called to schedule an appointment with a therapist I saw two weeks ago. She never returned my call to make a second appointment so I hope she returns this call. I really need to figure out how to let things go and not bother me so much. If I can do then I think I'd have a much better place for a baby to want to stay :)


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Firstly Sheri I am so sorry it didn't work this time . It really does feel awful when the process fails us. The news about your friend is terrible . You are right it does put things in perspective . Take care of yourself and fx for next cycle . How many embies do you have left? 

Noasaint your work situation sounds very stressful which is not good now you are about to start IvF . Having gone through it now I really think being in a good head space is really important for sanity . Given you have to stay there until you are pregnant the therapist is a good idea . Is that included with the clinic you are with ? My clinic has free complimentary counselling for all patients . 

Tobefruitful it's great your cycle is going to well . And the EPU is almost here! 
They were able to freeze 4 of my blastocysts. I didn't have a choice btw 3 or 5 day transfer and freeze . The clinic only froze the best quality ones .. the rest well they went to waste I guess. 
And i noticed your E2 levels are 750 . Mine at day 8 of stims was over 5000 . I was way overstimulated and thst is before the trigger shot. In hindsight i think it would have been better if the FS had decided to cancel my transfer as maybe I just wasted my best embryo. I have been reading about the impact of high estradiol levels on the uterine lining and some research says that the embryo will not implant if the E2 is too high . Anyway its just a theory and only time will tell. 

Looks like I am doing the FET in June so some if us will be cycle buddies 

Stinas GL on your appt 

Littleangel wow the 2nd trimester has come around quickly


----------



## littleangel

Sheri, I'm so sorry :hug:

I'm glad you are planning your next cycle.


----------



## littleangel

Stinas said:


> littleangel - How exciting!!!!! Are you going to find out the sex of the baby or let it be a surprise?

Yes, we're impatient to find out, but we don't get to know the 20w scan here.


----------



## littleangel

Nosaint - I think the period before and during my IVF cycle was one of the most stressful of my life. During our 2ww, my husband's mother was seriously ill and we were summoned to the hospital. My husband was on a business trip, a 12 hour flight away, and had to fly back to knowing if his mum was alive. I went ahead to wait with his family. Thankfully she pulled through, but it was an extremely stressful time. Two days after we got home, I got my BFP. 

I'm telling you this because I think if your cycle is going to work, it will work. Yes, it would be better for your sanity if you relieve some of the stress, and therapy is a great idea, but don't worry about it affecting your chances.


----------



## Stinas

Ok so the apt went very well today!!! Im super excited to be getting some answers and finally feel like its going to happen soon! 
(Pasting this from my azoo post)...

Ok so...the doc said that everything pretty much looks "normal" and all his testing makes him really lean towards a blockage(which we already knew, but nice to hear from a second doctor). Plus he said he probably is making sperm...which again made me feel better, but again....we all know how it is to get our hopes shot, so not getting overly excited. 
This thursday he will go in for a scrotal ultrasound and in 3 weeks from now he will go in through the penis to see if there is indeed a blockage and what the location is. If the blockage is towards the tip, we will need to do a biopsy and IVF....if it is towards the balls, he will do surgery to bypass the blockage and basically re direct the flow. 

So in 3 weeks....ill pretty much know which direction I will be taking...IVF or surgery.


----------



## tobefruitful

good evening lovely ladies! well my ER was today and it was a success! thank you so much to everybody for keeping us in your thoughts & prayers. they were able to take out 10 usable eggs! we were pretty pumped about that since we were thinking only 7. they should be calling us sometime thurs. to let us know if we will be doing a day 3 or 5 transfer. i am so excited that this is all happening. :happydance:

hope everybody is doing wonderful! you have all been such a great support system and i am constantly thinking about all of you. :hugs: i hope that you do not mind that i leave for a bit. i am really really trying to remain calm and relaxed during the 2WW. no worries though, i will be returning in a few weeks. 

baby dust to all! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

tobefruitful - Thats wonderful news!!! Yay!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

tobefruitful- thats great news, you will soon be through the whole IVF thing. yay!! I am so excited for you. I have you in my prayers and hope everything goes perfectly. How many embies do you plan to transfer?

Stinas - it definitely is good news from the appointment. You must be so relieved to find out it is just a blockage. i hope things move faster for you now.

Aleja, sheri , noasaint- looks like there is a lot of IVF business waiting to happen in June. lets bring in a ton of BFPs in June, it isnt too far away.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, 

Aleja- I have 2 embies left on ice & start again with day 2 blood test tomorrow, doing a medicated FET this time...

Stinas- glad your appt went so well & hope the 3 weeks wait brings even better news!!!

Tobefruitful- wow 10 eggs that's great! Wishing you all the best with et & your tww, I will be thinking of you fx & baby dust coming your way.

Noasaint- I hope you find a way to feel less stressed at work, I work in a high school & totally understand work stress:wacko:

Thanks again for all your kind words :flower:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Tobefruitful, congrats on your egg collection. 10 eggs is great. I hope you recover well and the transfer goes smoothly. Take it easy over these next 2 weeks. Fx for a bfp!!!

Stinas, you and your Dh must be so relieved to hear positive news. The FS sounds really thorough and I am sure he will get to the bottom of this. How is your DH feeling about having surgery? it sounds a bit ouchy! but no worse that what we have to go through!

Sheri, GL on the medicated cycle this time. How come the FS decided on this and what will the meds do? Sorry I keep asking you questions. I am trying to find out all about this FET business before mine starts. 

Yay, June may be the month......


----------



## sheri76

Aleja I think the FS is just trying something different & hoping it's what works for me, I'll be taking 50 units of puregon a day before the fet & the pregnyl 5000 to boost O & then the 4 x 1500 of pregnyl 3 days apart after the booster. The puregon is estrogen support & pregnyl is hcg. I have asked about assisted hatching incase that's the problem but they say that's usually for ladies 40 & over I've just turned 36 & they tell me thats not old in the fertility world but for an extra $340 I'm thinking it's prob worth a try & a lot cheaper than another fresh cycle :wacko: one decision I've made is that I'm going to carry on as usual this time, no time off work & just take it easy for a few hours after the FET

June is going to be the month for BFP'S :happydance:


----------



## littleangel

Tobefruitful - that's wonderful news - 10 eggs! :happydance: What are your thoughts on 3 vs 5 day transfers? Are you sore after your ER?

Sheri - good luck for your cycle :flower:

Thinking and hoping for all our June cycle girls :dust:

xxx


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies! 

honey - He said he is leaning more towards a blockage because all his testing is normal, no previous sickness, and everything looks ok from the outside, but he wont be able to fully tell until tom ultrasound. 

aleja - He is not happy about getting surgery, but is fully willing to do it. He complained all day about the doc checking his prostate, so I can only imagine how much complaining he will do after surgery lol


----------



## aleja

Hi sheri it's good that the FS is trying some different things. It's all so experimental it seems. I totally agree with paying a bit extra for the assisted hatching option . It's a small price to pay if it does the job . It's funny that they think 36 is young in IvF terms. Our FS referred to us as "youngies" during the consultation too. Yeah right when everywhere you look you are warned about decreasing fertility after the mid 30's. 

Stinas yes I bet your DH was whining about it . Oh dear maybe it's best he isn't told too much about the surgery before it happens !!
My DH is the same . At the moment he is "thinking about" letting me book him in for acupuncture for male infertility . He hates needles but my opinion is that I am the one having to jab myself , go for countless blood tests and invasive procedures when he is the one with the dodgy sperm . 

ATM : I got a phone call from my clinic to confirm I am doing a Fet in june . If I do not do it then my next opportunity will be August as they are closing on July to do renovations!!!! WTF!!??!!?


----------



## Our Secret

aleja, I'm in the same position with my hubby and your comment did make me laugh which is nice for a change as I find this whole thing can get really on top of you, thank you. 

Not yet tried to persuade him to go for accupuncture but I can just imagine the response! x


----------



## noasaint

Hi everyone! Just popping in for a sec, work has been busy and I'll be working the weekend along with my FIL visiting so it will be a while before I hope back on. I got an email from Tobefruitful and she's doing very well so that's good. I know we are all pulling for her.

I take my last provera tomorrow so AF will be here end of next week. Finally!!!! Looking forward to hopefully sharing a BFP with a few of you next month. I saw my therapist tonight and she's determined to help me destress and get ready for the IVF cycle next month. I plan on seeing her weekly through ET to make sure I can mentally be in a good place. I could care less about the stigma attached to seeing a "shrink" right now, my health is becoming a top priorty for me as June draws closer. I'm not even gagging on the Royal Jelly anymore. LOL. To be honest, the green tea is what's annoying. It makes my mouth super dry so I feel like I drink more water to combat that. I did cheat and had coffee last weekend but this weekend I plan on sticking to just green tea. Praying the bcp don't make me nutty too.

Take care everyone!!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Hope everyone is well. 

Noasaint there is absolutely no shame with seeing a therapist to see you through . We must all do the things that feel right for us and that will help us . Whether that be a counsellor, acupuncture , exercise or whatever it's all part of self care and boy is it important during IvF . I have been having the odd coffee here and there and I even had a beer the other night ( shock horror!) I guess at the end of the day I think if we are meant to get a BFP during treatment it will happen regardless if we sneak in a coffee or whatever . I was so Puritan during this last cycle I did everything right eating the right foods no coffee or alcohol
, i took it pretty easy but still it didn't work ! The good thing is now I go into my next cycle is less expectations and feeling less anxious . .. But I am throwing in acupuncture on for good measure  

I can't wait to hear how tobefruitful is going! 

Our Secret ..yes for some men ( like my dear hubby) the thought of lying on a bed being pricked with a few skinny needles just doesn't cut it . 
However there my DH was during the embryo transfer watching me with my legs up in stirrups as the FS plus 2 scientists looked directly into my Vagayjay while they implanted the embie . DH didn't seemed fussed at all! Bless him ! 

Hi everyone else x


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi ladies , I have been a little busy as my sis is getting engaged. how is everyone?
Hope you are having a nice weekend.
I have a week to go before my appointment. I would be a little occupied this week as there is some maintenance in progress at home. 

My hospital doesnt allow husbands to be present during embryo transfer . Though I was disappointed at that first, I now think that is best . His presence might make it a little stressful for us both. He is already worried about the needles and daily injections more than I am. Though I am not told already the exact medicines which I would be using, there was the treatment overview in our IVF handouts. And DH still likes to believe that there wont be daily injections and hopes for oral medications, but we all know thats not happening. So it will be hard for DH to accept the fact when I finally get my prescription.


----------



## aleja

Not long now honey cheeks and some home renovations is a good way to pass the time until the appt. 

Your dh sounds cute for being hopeful for oral medication. Tell him that the injections are not so bad and that you will get used to them very quickly . I don't think your DH being present during the transfer is essential. To be honest i think my DH felt a bit like a third wheel as he was sitting in a tight corner while the FS did the procedure . If its going to be more stress for you it's better he is not around as a nice and smooth transfer is apparently very important


----------



## Stinas

Hope everyone is doing well!!!! 

Honey - It getting closer and closer!

I cant believe how much progress everyone has been making in such short time! Its nice to see!!


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I know it's getting close for some of us. Tick tock tick tock!!! It feels like time is dragging.

AF arrived two days early for me which means I'll start bcp in 3 days and then we'll be only a month away from starting injectables. I'm very happy to report work is not as crazy as it was. I got a new manager and he's so far pretty great. DH is teasing me constantly as I'm a very impatient person so this waiting business is driving me bonkers. We've been trying to plan our Thanksgiving vacation (plan was to head out of state so we didn't have to spend time w/ family which sounds awful but believe me it's for the best) but the stuff we want to do would not be good if I'm 5 months along at that point. I guess we'll have to just wing it! LOL


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!!!! Very quiet in here!!

noasaint - Yay! Things are moving along great for you!!! Oh god...I know...sometimes its nice to get away when you "should" be with family. I say wing it....you cant plan around something that is not there yet. If you end up being 5 months along...you will figure it all out. 

As for me...just waiting for DH apt in two weeks...May 29th.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Noasaint, i agree with stinas .there is no point putting your life on hold. travelling whilst pregnant - well lots of ladies do it and I am sure you will get through it somehow. anyway its nice to have some plans to look forward to whatever the outcome.

I feel like planning a holiday for sept or Oct ..i am not sure what will be going on for me at that point (but hopefully pregnant!) but the reason I want to get away is that i got a couple of 1st birthdays coming up and I know for sure there will be lots of babies and children everywhere. I feel so mean thinking this because these babies belong to my good friends but i can't deal with being around all these babies and happy families right now.:nope:

Not much happening for me..FS appt next week..


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Hard to plan anything when doing ivf, I need new work clothes but don't want to buy things that wont fit for long or I might not wear if I get that bfp & take a year or 2 off... 

Hope time is going fast for you all, I have blood & scan on Monday & maybe FET#2 on 26/5


----------



## littleangel

After years of TTC and putting things off, I stopped doing that. We booked a trip to Sydney to see my brother and his family who I haven't seen for over 2 years. We were due to go at Easter and then we got the BFP and my FS strongly advised me not to fly long haul. Luckily we were able to get almost all our money back on the flights.

My advice would be don't put your life on hold. Plan things, but don't book anything that can't be cancelled if it needs to be.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, my appointment is just so close. I get nervous thinking about it when I come on BnB, so you wont see me around much until past my appointment. I am surely going to come back soon with updates.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - When is your apt again?


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies good luck honeycheeks , we'll hear from you soon. 

Sheri I can't believe your next FET has come around so quickly . How are you feeling about this one? What were the medications like? 

Little angel I live in Sydney ! You must rebook your tickets one day to visit with the little one. I think it's a lovely city  

Any news from tobefruitful ? She must be way into the 2ww now .. Very exciting


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Honey - When is your apt again?

its on monday, just 2 days to go


----------



## littleangel

Aleja - I adore Australia, particularly Sydney. I spent 6 months travelling there (including 3 months working in Sydney) in 2003, a year or so before my brother moved out. I've visiting him many times since. 

I definitely plan to go out with the lo, probably next March while I am on maternity leave. I just want to get a few immunisations into lo first, before we fly long haul!

Honeycheeks - so exciting! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, hope your all having a nice weekend :)

Honey- woohoo only 2 days, hope your appt goes well.

Aleja- this FET has come around fast!!! Im on 50u of puregon a day & it's giving me headaches from hell, I'm very tired & just a touch grumpy... ThLadies and gentlemen!
Introducing the Chocolate Starfish!
and the Hotdog Flavored Wateris is my 3rd cycle in 4 months & It doesn't feel exciting like the last 2 did not that Im not excited about a possible bfp I'm just not obsessesing over every little detail, the 2ww might be a bot more obsessive though haha:wacko:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - wow....right around the corner!!! yay!!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

hello everyone, my appointment is tomorrow early morning. Thanks everyone for keeping me in your prayers.

Sheri - your FET2 has really come by very quickly. I am sure nothing is going wrong this time. Im always keeping you in my prayers.

Aleja- do you what your FET is going to be like.

tobefruitful - im sure you are almost at the other end of the 2ww. Hope you send us some good news soon.

Stinas- your appointment isnt too far away either.

little angel - :hugs: Travel is so exciting. but i usually cant afford to travel as much as i would actually like to. I hope someday I can fly to Sydney and most part of Europe too.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Next tuesday....it came pretty fast....just hoping for an easy/quick fix. 

Yesterday dh's cousins who are a little older than him and all have 3&4 kids each were like leave work early and take her out to dinner....and come on...make a baby already. I just wanted to cry and to see dh face...i knew he was hurt too. Fake laughing and say yeah was pretty hard to do. 
I just hope and pray every day that it happens for all of us soon! I truly believe we will look back at all of this soon and laugh.


----------



## noasaint

Good luck* Sheri*!!






Stinas said:


> Honey - Next tuesday....it came pretty fast....just hoping for an easy/quick fix.
> 
> Yesterday dh's cousins who are a little older than him and all have 3&4 kids each were like leave work early and take her out to dinner....and come on...make a baby already. I just wanted to cry and to see dh face...i knew he was hurt too. Fake laughing and say yeah was pretty hard to do.
> I just hope and pray every day that it happens for all of us soon! I truly believe we will look back at all of this soon and laugh.

Sorry *Stinas* :( Sounds like they didn't mean any harm but I'm sure it stung. My MIL comments about how her sisters all have grandkids and she's the only one that doesn't. She's even cried about it before. I wish I could tell her off.


I'm getting very nervous about this cycle. I know I'm still 3 weeks away but I want it to start now. Just want it over with. The thought of being under and waking up after something so personal and private happens is making me queasy. And if it doesn't work? How long can I keep going through this stuff? Every cycle is exhausting and with work being so busy it doesn't help. AF is super heavy and lasting a long time this time around. DH isn't happy about it either. Oh well.


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - Yeah it stung pretty bad...but they dont know what we are going through...so we just have to brush things like that off. My MIL already has 4 grandchildren, so I dont get that from her, but lately I have been getting a whole lot of "what are you waiting for?"....if she only knew! Only my BIL, mom and cousin know. 
I can only imagine how you felt when she pulls the tears out. That is just annoying to me to begin with.....im not much of a cryer....but when others do it for stupid reasons, drives me insane. lol 
Dont worry....it will happen soon. It really sucks that we all have to go through all these bumps in order for it to happen....but it is what it is at this point. It just figures AF is long and awful for you right now. It just sucks all around what can I tell you. Just hang in there....your almost at the finish line!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi ladies, Im back home after my appointment. I am on meds from today, officially starting IVF from today. I just cant believe it already.

My doc has prescribed one injection for today evening for suppression. It is an intramuscular shot. I never dreamed that my first IVF injection is going to be an IM. I have never had an IM shot before and I am so petrified. I would be starting stims in about 10 days I suppose. My mind is totally blank at the moment, I just froze.


----------



## aleja

hi there,
OMG honeycheeks, it has started! i can't believe it is finally happening for you. I was expecting you to come back and say that it will be another few weeks....so i am assuming you are doing a long protocol? what is the medication called that you are currently taking?
Wishing you all the best. Wow, within 5-6 weeks all will be revealed!
I am not sure what to expect from the FET yet. I have my appt this Friday so I will provide an update then. To be honest I am not sure my cycle is back to normal yet - i haven't really established that i have ov'ed yet which means either i missed it or it hasn't happened yet (long cycle coming!)

Noasaint, i can understand the nerves in this pre-cycle wait, especially since you are having a nasty AF. unfortunately this whole process seems to be about oscillating between hope and despair...i am sure within a couple of weeks you will be feeling excited and hopeful again. And fingers crossed this will be the only time you are doing it so no more stress.

Stinas, ouch that would have been so hard hearing your family's innocent words. your poor DH must have felt so awkward.....

sheri, i really hope this one is the lucky one for you. I am not surprised at all you have lost the excitement. I am feeling this way already and i have had the one cycle. I have no idea what to expect from the FETs....although for you this medicated one sounds like it gives all the symptoms (which we all hate!!) but Fx its the lucky one.


----------



## sheri76

Honey


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Honey- so happy for you, finally starting your cycle :happydance: wishing you all the :dust: in the world! I haven't given myself one needle yet my dear OH has given me all of them, must have had about 45ish so far :wacko: I have them before he leaves for work in the morning & lay there half asleep with a pillow over my head 

Had my scan & bloods done today, all is good my lining is at 8, my estrogen is rising good & I have a nice follicle but it's not quite big enough for my trigger yet so I have another blood test on Wednesday & hopefully FET Monday :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

sheri- im the opposite. do all myself. gave myself the hcg trigger im the first time but since then ive done everything subq


----------



## noasaint

honeycheeks said:


> Hi ladies, Im back home after my appointment. I am on meds from today, officially starting IVF from today. I just cant believe it already.
> 
> My doc has prescribed one injection for today evening for suppression. It is an intramuscular shot. I never dreamed that my first IVF injection is going to be an IM. I have never had an IM shot before and I am so petrified. I would be starting stims in about 10 days I suppose. My mind is totally blank at the moment, I just froze.

Oh wow!!!! Seems like time flew by for you HC! Good luck with the shot, I'm scared of the IM ones too and have yet to get one. My time is coming though!

Yay* Sheri*!!!! Moving right along, your time has flown by too. Sending tons of baby dust your way.

AFM, I spent 1/2 hour on the phone w/ the ART nurse today talking about medications. They are going to have me on only 75IU Gonal-F. I told her I was on that for 3 weeks last time so I don't see why as they told me I would only stim two weeks at most. She said the Menopur will also make E2 rise and follies develop. I hope so. 3 weeks of shots again just sounds awful, I was a wreck at the end of them. 


Now for a question for you ladies.....................what's in a Lupron trigger? Is it just Lupron? I called my insurance to see how much it is and they haven't a clue what I'm talking about and asked what was in it. I remember the nurse telling me it's a mix, a compound or something, but she never told me exactly what it was. I googled it and can't find anything but Lupron mentioned.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - YAYYYYY!!!! WOW I cant believe its here already!! I could imagine you being scared, but look at what you could have at the end. Exciting!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - i too try to manage a smile whenever well meaning friends or relatives try to remind us this is baby making time. I try to pretend we ae not yet ready for a baby. Hope this phase passes soon for us all.

noasaint- sorry that AF is very haevy and uncomfortable for you this time. I am happy that it started off for me so soon and will soon be over with it. I havent heard of Lupron trigger ever. I have heard of Lupron which is used in long protocol for supression, but im sure thats not what you are talking about.

sheri - i hope you can stay stress free this cycle and let the magic happen for you. It is really not surprising that you lost the excitement about it. Keeping you in my prayers always.Good luck for yout FET.

aleja- I hope your appointment goes well and you have a better understanding of what to expect in your FET. Good luck and extra :dust: for the FET.


AFM - ladies, I had my first shot which was IM last evening. To be honest, it was not nearly as bad as I imagined.I was so scared I was almost in shivers when I entered the nurses office. But it dint hurt at all, I could believe when she was done with it, there was no pain later , not even if I touched or poked the site. That was pretty cool for my first shot. It was called Gonapeptyl CR. Technically you could say that I am on long protocol, but before the stims, I only have this one shot, no more daily shots till stims start. I was also given norethisterone tabs for seven days to bring my period on. I was given that only because I have irregular cycles. And of course folic acid.The doctor was a little concerned about my weight. I weigh only 50 kgs and I am 161 cms tall. She said that was a tad too less and so we would have to start with low doses of stimming, I hope it works and I dont have to cancel my cycle.
Also at the hospital I met many ladies who were doing their second of third round of IVF. So I really hope this works for me the first time. I can only hope, I know that it doesnt have to work the very first time.


----------



## aleja

hey honeycheeks, it's great that the first injection is out of the way now, and it's nice that the nurses did it for you too as it must take the nerves away a little bit. 
wow you are tiny!! i think that is a very wise idea about your FS giving you low dosage as being overstimulated is not fun at all and can also lead to cancellation. Its hard and demoralising meeting/talking to ladies who are up to their 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc ivf cycles but please remember everyone is different and you cannot compare yourself to absolutely no one else in this game. Even if ladies are doing exactly the same protocol as you, it doesn't matter as everyone will have a different experience . 
Sending you a bucketload of baby dust and looknig forward to seeing how it goes for you....GL x

Noasaint, I have heard of Lupron but i have no idea of what it does. dr google didn't help?

Sheri, it is getting closer now. good luck with the next few days x


----------



## Mammywannabe

honeycheeks said:


> Stinas - i too try to manage a smile whenever well meaning friends or relatives try to remind us this is baby making time. I try to pretend we ae not yet ready for a baby. Hope this phase passes soon for us all.
> 
> noasaint- sorry that AF is very haevy and uncomfortable for you this time. I am happy that it started off for me so soon and will soon be over with it. I havent heard of Lupron trigger ever. I have heard of Lupron which is used in long protocol for supression, but im sure thats not what you are talking about.
> 
> sheri - i hope you can stay stress free this cycle and let the magic happen for you. It is really not surprising that you lost the excitement about it. Keeping you in my prayers always.Good luck for yout FET.
> 
> aleja- I hope your appointment goes well and you have a better understanding of what to expect in your FET. Good luck and extra :dust: for the FET.
> 
> 
> AFM - ladies, I had my first shot which was IM last evening. To be honest, it was not nearly as bad as I imagined.I was so scared I was almost in shivers when I entered the nurses office. But it dint hurt at all, I could believe when she was done with it, there was no pain later , not even if I touched or poked the site. That was pretty cool for my first shot. It was called Gonapeptyl CR. Technically you could say that I am on long protocol, but before the stims, I only have this one shot, no more daily shots till stims start. I was also given norethisterone tabs for seven days to bring my period on. I was given that only because I have irregular cycles. And of course folic acid.The doctor was a little concerned about my weight. I weigh only 50 kgs and I am 161 cms tall. She said that was a tad too less and so we would have to start with low doses of stimming, I hope it works and I dont have to cancel my cycle.
> Also at the hospital I met many ladies who were doing their second of third round of IVF. So I really hope this works for me the first time. I can only hope, I know that it doesnt have to work the very first time.

hey honey cheeks,i was keeping an eye out for you, glad you started your cycle.
I wont be long behind you,this time next month..i will start on the short cycle,icsi...very excited now..
fingers crossed that all will go well for you
hugs xx


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Yeah, we usually just laugh it off and say we are not ready either. It hurts, but it is what it is. 
Im soo glad you first shot went really easy! We usually always tend to scare ourselves before all this stuff. Glad it was a breeze! Skinny mini!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, hope your all well :)

Had my blood test today & my estrogen levels dropped instead of rising so my cycle was cancelled :cry: I didn't take too much of the phone convo with the nurse in after that, she said something about the dr looking through my file & a HRT FET & made an appt for us in 2 weeks. More waiting:dohh: I've finished crying now I'm just fed up & thinking I might just drown my sorrows on the weekend!


----------



## Stinas

sheri76 - Im sorry!!! I wonder why your body is not working? Its soo annoying!


----------



## tobefruitful

hey all, sorry for the long absence. well the dreaded 2ww is over with an unfortunate BFN :( AF held off for at least the beta test today. i think it might have to do something with the nasty progesterone shots. just to catch everybody up to speed, they were able to take 10 eggs out, 6 fertilized, 3 were usable. they put 2 back in leaving us w/ one. they did make it to day 5 vs day 3. 

so on the plus side i am going to enjoy a long hot bath with a large glass of red wine because i have the luxury to do so now. 

baby dust to all!


----------



## sheri76

tobefruitful said:


> hey all, sorry for the long absence. well the dreaded 2ww is over with an unfortunate BFN :( AF held off for at least the beta test today. i think it might have to do something with the nasty progesterone shots. just to catch everybody up to speed, they were able to take 10 eggs out, 6 fertilized, 3 were usable. they put 2 back in leaving us w/ one. they did make it to day 5 vs day 3.
> 
> so on the plus side i am going to enjoy a long hot bath with a large glass of red wine because i have the luxury to do so now.
> 
> baby dust to all!

Really sorry you got a bfn, this ivf stuff is really tough going sometimes, hope you enjoyed that long hot bath & glass of red :hugs:


----------



## sheri76

tobefruitful said:


> hey all, sorry for the long absence. well the dreaded 2ww is over with an unfortunate BFN :( AF held off for at least the beta test today. i think it might have to do something with the nasty progesterone shots. just to catch everybody up to speed, they were able to take 10 eggs out, 6 fertilized, 3 were usable. they put 2 back in leaving us w/ one. they did make it to day 5 vs day 3.
> 
> so on the plus side i am going to enjoy a long hot bath with a large glass of red wine because i have the luxury to do so now.
> 
> baby dust to all!

Really sorry you got a bfn, this ivf stuff is really tough going sometimes, hope you enjoyed that long hot bath & glass of red :hugs:


----------



## sheri76

Sorry for the double ups ladies it's my stupid iPhone!


----------



## Stinas

tobefruitful - Im sorry this cycle was a bust! It sucks.....you deserve that hot bath and a couple glasses of wine!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja- thank you so much for the positive vibes. I am trying to be as positive as I can. But it is getting more and more difficult with ppl around me having to do more than one cycle, but I am still fairly positive about this one.

Mammywannabe- thank you so much for keeping me in your thoughts. Hope that things go perfectly for you next month. Keep us updated.

Sheri - it sounds really awful that the bloods were not favorable. I hope everything is taken care of in your next appointment. June might just be lucky for all of us. You are always in my prayers.

tobefruitful - I was really hoping that this cycle worked for you. I am so sorry it dint. After all it just takes one teeny ball of cells to do the trick, I hope the little one in the freezer does it for you. Fingers crossed for your FET. You really deserve to spoil yourself with a hot shower and wine. :hugs: hun.

Stinas and aleja- good luck for your next appointment.


----------



## littleangel

Tobefruitful - so sorry :hugs: hoping that your frostie is your future baby. Enjoy the wine in the meantime. 

Honeycheeks - I know it seems like that sometimes, but there are people who get a BFP on their first cycle. Perhaps they just don't post so much. There is a lady over in Tri 1 now that just got her BFP on her first IVF.


----------



## aleja

Oh tobefruitful so sorry to hear about your cycle. I dont know what else to say as it does hurt . If the wine and long bath is going to help then that a great way to de-stress . 

Sheri, what the ?? Oh Hun that's sucks .. I though the medication was supposed to regulate the hormones.. 
Hope you are ok. Yes more waiting waiting.. What is a HRT Fet? 

Honey cheeks . Littleangel is right lots of ladies get a bfp first go so dont lose hope just yet x


----------



## sheri76

Aleja- it's a hormone replacement therapy FET. I asked a few questions today on the phone & the nurse said they completely take over the cycle with meds so if the levels drop they can up the dose but with the cycle I just did once the level drops its too late because I was only having a small dose to boost a bit :wacko: I can start as soon as af arrives whenever that will be who knows:shrug: here we go again :thumbup:


----------



## littleangel

Sorry you have to start over sheri :hug:


----------



## sheri76

littleangel said:


> Sorry you have to start over sheri :hug:

Thanks littleangel :) Hope your pregnancy is going well :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel - thank you so much for lending me hope. To be honest I really am very hopeful that June will be the month for a lot of us on this thread. How is the little bean doing? Have you got any ultrasound pics to show us?

Sheri - I hope AF shows up just when you want her to. Good luck for your next FET, i really hope it works this time, I am sure nothing can go wrong this time.


----------



## noasaint

Oh *Sheri *I'm so sorry!!!! Did you not get enough meds in your system? This has been such a rough road. Did they indicate at all what the next appointment is to discuss? 

*Tobefruitful*, my heart is just breaking for you. I'm so very sorry. Did you mean that AF was delayed due to the PIO shots or that the cycle didn't work because of them? Enjoy that wine and bath, you deserve it.

Sending hugs to you both!


AFM, I got a call from the pharmacy today that my meds were ordered. Unfortunately Ganirelix is on manufacturer back order and since I can only use one pharmacy on my insurance we are going to have to buy this one out of pocket. I'm hoping I can get reimbursed but I hear it's a nightmare to get it from my insurance company. So the other meds are on the way. I spent 30 minutes of work time on the phone dealing with this stuff today and the RE office called me back after hours when I was in an appointment so now I have to wait till tomorrow and hope they call me back and fax a Rx for the ganirelix to another pharmacy. I'm getting so nervous.

I was prescribed patches, estrogen I think. When do I use these and how long? I don't see the RE till Tuesday to ask. They ordered 48 of them I think and I don't remember them mentioning it before.


----------



## honeycheeks

Yay noasaint, you just starting off. It is great to hear that you have all the meds ordered. it is a bummer though that insurance can be messy at times. 

I havent heard to patches being used in IVF, I have no idea how you would use them or how long.

good luck buddy and :dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, how is everyone? Hope you had an amazing weekend.

Aleja and Stinas - good luck for your appointment.

I have been experiencing severe migraine since last evening , it still isnt gone. I wonder if it is a side effect from any of the meds. Hope it eases off soon.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,:flower:
honeycheeks perhaps the migraine is a side effect from the meds. I think this is fairly common during injections. i did have a slight headache on some days but just drank lots of water to help.

noasaint, i am not sure what to do the with patches as i didn't use these. It sounds like you are spending lots of time sorting out the cycle...i hear you sister! an IVF cycles feels like a part time job sometimes. Wow you only have two weeks left till your EPU. that has come around quickly.

Sheri, again what a shame you are starting from scratch again but i guess everything has to be perfect before the FET otherwise you could end up wasting a precious emby. What does a HRT cycle involve? I am learning so much from you...thank you so much i really appreciate your thoughts:flower:

stinas, how did your appt go?

tobefruitful, hope you are feeling a tad better today:hugs:

littleangel...how are you going??

Me: i had my follow up FS appt last week. FS reviewed my failed stim cycle and we talked about the FET. He answered a whole list of my questions!! I came prepared this time as up until now I feel like i was a bit naive about everything and just took FS's words at face value without doing my own research. 
In a nutshell, he said my stim cycle went as well as possible (except for the last hurdle (implantation!!) He said hormones great, I avoided OHSS, normal lining..but he said that implantation is one of the great mysteries in IVF as there is some natural processes - ie the woman's body accepting the embryo. 

I asked him when does the situation move from just 'luck of the draw', or a 'lottery' to having an actual implantation issue> he said that if I have no pregnancy after 2 full stim cycles including FETs then it is classified 'implantation failure' and something else is going on...:shrug:
but he said that i need to take things one step at a time and not get too ahead of myself (which I am of course!!!). I even asked him whether I should skip the frozen blastys in favour of another stim just because my eggs will be older at the end of the year.:blush: he said not to worry as my ovaries don't know its my birthday:haha::haha:

Anyway so...the verdict is that I will have a natural FET during my next cycle...now just waiting for AF to arrive..not sure when this will be but hopefully over the next week.


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!

No news here yet....tom is our apt! Hopefully we will get results right away since im pretty sure the urologist is going to do the ultrasound. Ill fill you in tom!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies :)

Noasaint- not sure if it was not enough meds or just my body this month :shrug: my next appt I'll get all the meds for HRT cycle & ask a lot of questions.

Honey- hope your migraine has gone now & your cycle has started well :flower:

Aleja- HRT cycle is where they hijack your hormones completely with meds a bit like how they do in the ivf fresh cycle I think :wacko: hope your af arrives soon :)

I'm still waiting for af to arrive I'm guessing it will be on time in about 10 days :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - i dint know IVF meds could cause such bad migraines... :(
Sheri - no the migraine still aint gone. I now wonder how much worse is it going to get when i start stims. 

Good luck to you both. Sheri it looks to me like you are going to do a full IVF cycle sans the egg retrieval, i donno, it just sounds that way to me.
Stinas - I hope your appointment got you one more step closer to making a baby.


----------



## noasaint

*Sheri*, I'm not familiar with HRT cycle. What's the different with just a medicated cycle. Do they use different meds?

Sorry about the migraines *Honeycheeks*! If I remember correctly I had headaches a few days in a row on stims last cycle. Thankfully no migraines. DH came home with one on Saturday and poor thing ....... I made him have "happy time" so his SA would be ok today. They told us about 3 days and it happened to land on Saturday. 

This morning we had our consultation with the ART nurse. I was disappointed that it was a group setting. Three other couples were there, I was on the only one on the antagonist protocol. She talked for over an hour going over the different protocols, what the meds are called, which ones are shots and which are not. She went over the timeline of most cycles. Honestly, I felt it was quit a bit of wasted time. Then we had to watch her do all the meds. This is now my second meds class, me and DH just looked at each other like wow this is a repeat. 

She did give me plenty of syringes and needless for the Menopur so I can stop stressing about that. Looks like my appointments will be at 7:15 this time, before for the IUI cycle they were 8 AM. I'm glad though, it helps with no having to make up a ton of time at work. We got a list of dos and don'ts so I'm making a list of a few things to get at the store. This was the first time I had heard anyone mention prenatal vitamins and 1000 folic acid. Mine has only 800 so I'll be getting a supplement. Wish I would've been told that much earlier. Oh well. We got a big package of paperwork complete with drawings of bodies with patches to show where the shots go. LOL. 

Unfortunately since we are not sure which trigger I will be doing (Ovidrel or lupron) I have to get meds for both kinds of cycles. So one way or the other I will end up with meds I can't use. I guess I don't really have a choice but hopefully I can donate any leftovers to someone else paying out of pocket.


----------



## Stinas

Ok....so i have some news....I am too lazy to type it all again so I will be c/p from the azoo thread......

Just got back from our u/s apt! We do have some answers. I think it went well. It is a blockage. He has a cyst in his prostate that he was most likely born with. Doc said it looks like thats the main issue here, BUT we will be doing a biopsy to make sure sperm is being made before we make a decision on surgery. Doc said he can go in through the tip of the penis and "scrape" out around the cyst to make room for the sperm to go through. There are risks with this surgery, less than 1%, but still...enough to make you think twice. Risks are leakage/trouble peeing, trouble pooping, and ball pain. Sorry about all the non technical terms, but we got a lot of info and I could never remember those crazy words. 
The next step is for me to set up myself as a patient at the fertility clinic and get a regular workup, so the urologist can do the biopsy there and then freeze sperm if found. This can happen within the next month or so. We need to work around DH work schedule since its busy time for him and recovery is 5-7 days doc said. 
As of right now DH does not really want to do surgery. I dont blame him, i am also leaning towards not doing it and moving on to IVF. I guess we will have a better sense of direction once we see what the biopsy results are. Besides that all his testings are all regular...even the genetic tests. 
Im happy that the ball is rolling. I already called the fertility clinic and am waiting for a call back. Once I set that up, the doc will be calling the doctor I will be going to directly to explain our situation. He said once you have an apt we might be able to go in and do biopsy before they see you since our situation is slightly different than the "normal". 
Just glad its moving along.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas- Getting a surgery doesnt sound cool at all. so I dont blame you or DH for not being keen on it. But it is good news that you are now getting answers. I hope you can soon put some spermies on ice. I really havent got any much info on his condition but I just hope it makes you happy to find the answers rather than being in dark about it.

Me: Migraine has eased off a bit, but it could return anytime. I do still have mild headache. I am tired of waiting on AF. Doesnt look like she wants to turn up.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Noasaint I am not surprised you were feeling uncomfortable in a group setting. That would have felt slightly awkward . I don't even like looking at people in the waiting room at the fertility clinic, I certainly don't want to be in a group with them !

Stinas it's great to hear that there is hope there with DHs situation . The surgery sounds like a doozy .. But if it unblocks all the spermy now that would be amazing too

Honeycheeks are you doing the long protocol ? I hear that the side effects from some of these meds can be tough . I hope your body adjusts to them quickly so you won't get the migraines anymore . 
My AF is not cooperating either .. No idea when it will happen but at this stage I think it will a loooong cycle


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint- group sessions just dont work for me. IVF is something so personal and a different experience for everyone, it defeats the purpose to have group sessions. 

Aleja - I am doing the long protocol, so to speak. But before starting stims , I just had one injection which works to suppress hormones. I did that on cd 22. The migraine came in about a week later. There are no other IVF meds that I am on, until I start stims, just folic acid. Well, thats not until AF shows up.


----------



## littleangel

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been absent for a few days. I've read through the posts and it seems like things are moving on well for most people.

Thanks everyone who asked how I am - I'm doing fine. Feeling a lot better in 2nd tri, still a little tired at times, but nothing more than I would expect. We're having a glorious spell of sunny weather in the UK at the moment, and I've been enjoying that and getting my exercise programme back under way. I've been doing 3 miles a few times a week, alternating slow running and walking and yesterday I went swimming. I definitely feel better for it and much more like myself.

honeycheeks - I have a pic from my 12w scan. It's not a good one as baby had his/her back to us for most of the scan. I've been hesitant to post it, as I don't want to upset anyone posting scan pics in the TTC forum, but I figured you asked and this is your thread.


Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7216/7302780316_ce14281e28_m.jpg


----------



## littleangel

Stinas - good news that you've got some answers. I can understand your DH not wanting surgery, but from what I understand that one procedure (with the 5-7 days recovery) could solve all your problems? IVF might sound more attractive, but I know you know it's not an easy route either, and to put you through potentially several cycles of IVF drugs and egg retrievals (sedated rather than anaethetised, but you're still sore for a few days after) to avoid one surgery may not be the best thing. 

Noasaint - I wouldn't have liked a group session either, especially if it was a repeat. We had enough trouble scheduling simulaneous time off for appointments without having extra stuff thrown in. I also can't believe that you have to buy two types of drugs, knowing you will only use one. That seems very odd. When do you start injecting?

sheri & Aleja - hope your AF comes soon so you can start your cycles.

honeycheeks - hope you feel better soon. I felt great on the stims, so hopefully when AF has been and gone you will be OK.

:hugs::hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## Stinas

Littleangel - I know its still going to be a long journey....and there is a lot I will have to go though. The reason why we are leaning more towards it is because the surgery is not 100% that the sperm will be able to come out and it could still be his varicocele as well. Once we get the biopsy we will know more, maybe we will just need to do IUI. I just dont think its worth the risks with the surgery especially if it might not work. 

I have my first apt at the fertility clinic next thursday. I need to be a patient before DH can get his biopsy done there. Regardless, we will be freezing anything they hopefully find.


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
littleangel, the photo of your baby is lovely. its a shame that some ladies may be offended by you posting it (hopefully not on this thread). I know everyone is different but i think we should also be celebrating success as well as supporting ladies through heartbreak. being pregnant through ivf is its a major feat so its nice to see things are going well with it. 

honeycheeks perhaps your migraine is not related to the injection, but these meds are very powerful even if it is one injection. Initially I only had 1 FSH injection during my stim cycle and this itself caused the mild OHSS . who would have thought one measly jab could cause such an effect!!!
regardless i hope you are feeling better today

hello other ladies:flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel- your bub is so beautiful. I particularly love the side profile u/s pics. I am glad you posted the pic. I really hope to see this thread soon move to a phase where all the ladies on here are preggo and talking pregnancy cravings and no more IVF.

Aleja - i did some research and found that the injection i had is very powerful and it is a slow release one. It is found in the highest concentrations after about 1 week to 10 days after the injection. Headache is one of the side effects, so I just think it could that. There were no other reasons for the weird headache. I usually know when a migraine is coming, but this one caught me off guard. But I am glad it is gone now.

Stinas - I hope time flies through this difficult time of your life. :hugs: hun. I know you are going through a lot more than some of us here, it would it really unfair I said I do understand what you are going through. My prayers are with you always.

Me: I still havent started AF though I was on tabs to start my period. I have been on the same medication several times earlier and always had my period in about 4 days after stopping the pills. But no sign of AF now. I wonder if the meds for suppression wrecked havoc in my body. It makes me sad to think that.


----------



## littleangel

Stinas - I think i understand where you are coming from. I've said before that the nice thing for me about IVF was the confirmation at every step that things worked: the eggs being produced, fertilising, going to blastocyst. Even if the cycle had not worked, I know it would have been a comfort to me that we finally had some kind of certainty. I wish you success with whatever method you choose :hugs:

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## drsquid

my headache is back in force today. had my us and labs drawn and i start gonal and menopur tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron.. whee 3 shots a day


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid- good luck for your cycle. Headaches can be a huge nuisance, I had a very bad headache after my first shot. 3 shots a day...phew!! that is a lot.
I really hope it works for you.

littleangel is right. IVF gives you the confirmation at every step that things are working. My non IVF TTC cycles used to be very stressful when I had to do everything I could do at each step without a certainity as to whether or when i ovulated, whether we BDéd right, are the sperms swimming right, did egg and sperm meet. There isnt any clarity at any step and then the entire 2ww just adds to the stress.

AF hasnt come yet. I had some weird CM today.I had loads of it but it had no color. I am hoping it is the beginning of AF.I hope AF comes tomorrow.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you for the kind words. It sucks having something so rare and not being able to do much about it. I am glad it is a blockage...which doc says its like 99% that he IS making sperm, which was my main concern. It is what it is at this point...we have to make the best of it. 

littleangel - I could imagine how less stressful it is in a way knowing each step is actually happening. My cycles have always been irregular, so I never knew what was going on....I even had multiple +OPKs in a cycle....and I do not have PCOS or anything "wrong" with me. So not knowing was "normal" to me. Stressed me out every single cycle. 

How long is the actual IVF/ICSI process? I am going thursday to the Fertility center....hopefully AF comes and goes by then! What should I bring/ask? I am going for a "full female factor workup"...which im pretty sure I have done almost every test already within the last 4 months. Main reason why I am going is so that I am established as a patient so DH can get his biopsy done there with our urologist and they can automatically freeze whatever sperm they find. He will probably do that mid July. If we do go ahead with IVF, about what kind of time frame should I be looking at? Just to get an idea.


----------



## aleja

Hi stinas, for your medical I would just bring any previous results you have. Eg If you have had hsg and cd 21 tests to prove ovulation then the doc will look at this. In terms of questions I would want to find out what ivf protocol they use .. U will probably need icsi if your DHs sperm not great. ..either antagonist (short) or long (down regulation ) . If they do both I would want to find out out why they favour one over the other for you . You can find out how the protocol works and how they do the egg pick up , either under sedation or general Anesthetic ... Hmm not sure what else. 
In terms of your DHs biopsy they will likely find the sperm they need..don't lose hope-with icsi you literally need a few good ones. My DHs last results done during Egg pick up were so poor even the scientist commented ... But 15 spermy fertilised 15 eggs so that's all that was needed . 

Drsquid GL with your cycle.. The headaches are painful but you are now well on your way to growing some follicles 

Honeycheeks I am glad to hear to you got to the bottom of the headaches ...and lack of AH.. I hear you I am in the same boat ..still waiting .... So frustrating


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Thank you!!! 

As of right now...the urologist is leaning towards dh sperm being normal and there, its just having trouble coming out....which is making me not worry about that, but then again, im not counting my chickens just yet.


----------



## sheri76

That's great news stinas :)

Sorry I've been missing in action this week Ive been crazy busy! With birthdays & a comedy show, only 4 days left til my next appt, no sign of af yet hope she turns up soon!

Enjoy your weekend ladies :)


----------



## littleangel

Stinas - My IVF cycle was the length of a normal one. I didn't have to down reg (I think because my cycles are regular) so we did the short protocol, so I just waited for AF, started stims on CD3, egg retrieval on CD14 and transfer on CD19. I didn't test until the day they told me (CD31). 

It was also quite quick for us from when we decided to go ahead with the cycle. We were on hold (our decision) until the new year, I rang early Jan to say we wanted to go ahead, we were listed for feb cycle based on my approx dates. We saw the consultant for a scan end of Jan, did the paperwork and that was it. Obviously we had already done IUI, so we had had all the investigations and blood work done. 

I was amazed how quick it was, from us saying go to BFP.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas- Really hoping that it is minor blockage and things are going to be simpler soon.

Littleangel- You have been really lucky with IVF. I hope we other ladies get lucky this June and get our BFPs soon.

Sheri, Aleja - hope AF shows soon.

Me: AF came today. I am going back to see my FS tomorrow, hoping to get started with stims soon.


----------



## noasaint

Happy weekend ladies!

*Stinas*, sending hugs and prayers that the swimmers are fine. I know the waiting isn't fun. Surgery is definitely not nice for our poor OHs. I firmly believe us females tolerate this stuff ten times better.

Yay for AF *honeycheeks*!!! LOL. Time to get the ball rolling.

Rest up *Sheri,* sounds like you are one busy lady!

*Littleangel*, so good to see you hun!! Hope you are feeling fabulous.

*Drsquid*, woo hoo for started stims!!! I saw your post in the GG forum. I'm one week behind you and on the same meds Gonal-F and Menopur. What a mix up with your dose huh? That's a little scary. I'm being started on a very tiny amount of Gonal-F and I've got tons of it in the fridge. They ordered 15 vials of Menopur for me along with 8 Ganirelix.

AFM, this is my last weekend to do much of nothing so I'm trying to enjoy it. It's soooooo hot here though! DH is taking me out for date night tonight. We've really been so focused on other things it's like we're in two different worlds at the moment. I spent most of this past week chasing down meds from two different pharmacies then having to chase down the needles and syringes (now I have way too many!). My FIL will be here next weekend overnight 2 nights. I've got to find a way to hide all the meds in the fridge since we don't want him and the MIL to know at all. 


So I start stims on Thursday finally!!!!


----------



## Stinas

littleangel - Thanks! That makes me feel better! I feel like I have waited enough...i just want to get this going. 

honeycheeks - Thank you!!! Yay for AF!!! We are on the same cycle! lol

noasaint - We are totally much stronger than the men! lol


----------



## littleangel

Honeycheeks - you're right, I feel blessed to have been this lucky. It doesn't mean it was easy, the failed IUI attempts and the long wait took their toll emotionally, but now I can look back with a rosy glow and say it was all worth it. I am hoping so hard that you all join me soon xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid- i wont be too far behind. I went in for my bloods today and will probably starts stims tomorrow after the baseline scan.

Stinas- Sending prayers your way. I totally agree, OHs are not so great at going through such things, they are sweet little things who look so sad and confused with a little mess in their lives, not to mention something like this. Yay! we are on the same cycle.

littleangel- you have been so wonderful in supporting us on this forum.

Aleja- hope AF shows soon.
Sheri - you look like a busy lady, put your legs up and get some rest.

noasaint- it is a shame that your mom isnt beign. It surely must be hard on you to say no to taking care of your mom and still having to take care of yourself, and also FIL being around. I am sure you are going to find a smart way of hiding the needles and medicines. I hope it is all not taking a toll on you emotionally. We are on the same cycle too i guess.


----------



## drsquid

honey= yay. i like the stims. i feel better on them than i did on femara and def better than lupron

noasaint- im sorry too about your mom. this stuff is hard enough without support

afm- my belly looks horrible all covered in bruises. not sure which one is doing it. menopur hurt again this am. got all freaked out last night that maybe i was supposded to decrease my lupron dose and stupid nurse didnt tell me . emailed doc at 4am but still havent heard back. we will see..


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid- it is lovely that you are feeling good on stims, sorry about the bruised belly though. I really hope you are not doing the wrong dose. Doing wrong medications can be scary. I hope you get a reply from your doctors office soon.

AFM- I had my baseline ultrasound and blood work done. All looks good. Starting stims from tomorrow. I will be on 75 units of Gonal F. I am so excited about starting stims.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Yay! Your finally on the highway! lol How exciting!


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Honey - Yay! Your finally on the highway! lol How exciting!

Yes, I am excited. But my FS prescribed a very low dose for me, I hope i do get stimulated enough with that dosage and not have to cancel the cycle. I start my shots today. Hoping that everything goes well
DH is freaked out about having to do the shots at home.

Edit: *Headaches yet again* :cry:


----------



## aleja

Good luck honeycheeks
I'm my opinion low stims is good as they can let the follies build steadily rather than in full force plus you are so tiny so I guess they are being precautionary. 

Me: AF is still missing.. *sigh*


----------



## drsquid

my doc started me on menopur 150 in the am, and gonal at 225 pm. plus lupron 10. had e2 drawn yesterday which was apparently less than 150 (day 4). going back thursday for another e2 and us. the quick scan of the ovaries didnt show dominant follies but i also didnt see that many... grr. 

so doc said i could wait til thurs for the us... i of course then panicked that i was messing things up by waiting.. emailed him and asked him if i was messing anything up by doing that etc.. i think i kinda insulted him. he wrote back that my e2 was in good range, that he didnt see any dominant follicles on the sono and that he wouldnt do anything that would jeopardize my care. so umm. yay =) today hopefully i get my car back from the shop. gotta run out at work to do the car exchange (and flirt with the adorable but way too young car rental guy... nice full on irish accent) and then flirt with the car repair guy (gorgeous tall, dimpled chinese guy). almost makes up for having to spend all kinds of money on car repair. im still all icky crampy from yesterday but some is gas (oops too many cherries). 

hope everyone is well


----------



## honeycheeks

Did my first shot today, though i felt a bit queasy about poking myself, but it wasnt just as bad as i imagined. I felt like a murderer trying to stab someone(myself) haha, it felt funny doing it to myself. But it really dint hurt. I cant help getting all excited after these 3 months of not TTC. I know it need not work the first time and can lead to a lot of disappointment if I have my hopes high, but I just help being excited.

Aleja - AF can be so annoying when it doesnt turn up when we want it to. Hope she turns up without trying your patience. Good luck for the next one and sticky baby dust, lots and lots of it :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## littleangel

Honeycheeks - yay for being excited! It is exciting, this could be it for you! I don't agree about not letting your hopes get too high, thinking positive can only help. Will you be any less disappointed about a bad outcome if you keep reminding yourself it might not work? Probably not, you'll just have denied yourself some of the fun of being PUPO :flower: Sorry you have more headaches, I hope you start to feel good on the stims soon, like I did. 

Aleja -hope AF comes soon for you :hugs:

Drsquid - good luck with your cycle :dust:


----------



## noasaint

LOL @ honeycheeks. I had to laugh at murdering someone thinking about that tiny needle. :)

I'm on a low dose too, only 75iu Gonal-F. I'm a slow responder but hopefully my RE stays very active in the cycle this time. I think my IUI cancellation could've been prevented had the other REs in the office not been able to make decisions about my meds. Oh well.

Getting anxious, nervous about this process again. The thought of having blood drawn every single day makes me nauseated.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Dont let yourself down....the docs pretty much know what they are doing. Dont think it wont work...just go with the flow. Its been stressful enough to get to this point...just let it happen on its own now. Be positive! 

aleja - I hate waiting for AF...I hope she comes soon for you! 

Drsquid - Good luck!!!

noasaint - Good luck too!!!! 

I have soo many questions running through my head for thursdays apt. I wonder if they will put me on less meds than normal since i dont really have the fertility issue?


----------



## drsquid

did an us at work today (quick one transabdominal). had about 8 follicles on each side. biggest was about 1.3 the rest were all about 1.. so yay no real dominant one. i was pretty happy. and that was a quick and dirty count. looking forward to thursday. i may take another look at work again tomorrow


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint and drquid- good luck. We have some soon to come BFPs in the pipeline.

Stinas - Though you dont have any issues in your body, I would assume your meds wont be a lot different from others. Thats because IVF meds aim to alter the hormone levels in your body or rather stimulate your body to produce more follicles. Normally our body only has one leading follicle which releases an egg. But in IVF we want multiple eggs to give it the best chance. All of the eggs may not even fertilize. Then the best ones that are growing post fertilization will be transferrred back to the uterus. So you want to make sure you have enough eggs to make the best out of an IVF cycle.

littleangel- thank you so much. You made me feel a lot better. In fact I had 2 prior chemical pregnancies and I remember very vividly how excited I was when i knew I was pregnant. I had a lot of symptoms early on and also had cravings. I do know how happy I was to know I was pregnant, though just for a short while.

Aleja- any sign of AF?

Me- Headaches have returned again.Other than that the stims seem like fun.


----------



## sheri76

hi ladies :flower:

Honey: goodluck with the stims, hope you respond well lots of :dust: to you!

Noasaint: goodluck with your stims also, lots of :dust: to you too!

Drsquid: goodluck with your cycle lots of :dust: to you too!

Aleja: hope af turns up soon!

Stinas: hope you get lots of answers at your appt thursday :thumbup:

I had my appt today for cycle number 4:wacko: ill start prognova tablets on day 1 two tablets 3 x a day, then scan & bloods on day 10ish then ill have progesterone pessaries and the transfer will be 6 days after pessaries start... hope that makes sense? we have also decided to use assisted hatching this time :thumbup: now i just need af to show up so i can get started!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri- Thank you so much.good luck for this one. I know you must be feeling a lot different about IVF now. I am sending you extra baby dust , and with assisted hatching I guess you have pretty much covered everything, so this has to be it. You are in my prayers always. Hope AF turns up soon for you and Aleja so you can get started. We need some BFPs on this thread.


----------



## drsquid

stinas- i dont have any real fertility problems either. i did 4 iuis which turned out to be with crap sperm. im single so it isnt like i was trying at home .i just decided i wanted this now instead of waiting longer. 

i wanna do us again at work today. just curious (even thugh im getting my "official" one tomorow). 

honey- sorry about the headaches .ive had them coming and going too. didnt have that the last time i did stims buti didnt do lupron or menopur that time so...


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for all the info ladies! I was just curious. Still new to all of this, but im getting the hang of it. Hopefully tom I can get DH biopsy scheduled for 2nd week of July and get this ball rolling.


----------



## noasaint

Aaawww, thanks Sheri! Good luck to you as well.

Got a call from the RE office this morning. The office I go to which is 15 minutes away will not have a sonographer tomorrow. Someone dropped the ball so it was last minute knowledge. So now I have to get up at 5:30 to get to the other office almost an hour away. At least they agreed to check my thyroid levels for me so I don't have to go back to my primary care. Unfortunately from the RE office my work is 45 minutes away. I am going to be all over town tomorrow morning. DH won't be able to give me the shots tomorrow either. Hope the rest of this cycle goes better! Lol


----------



## noasaint

Super tired, if I ramble I apologize. DH tossed all night since his back was hurting and it kept me up. They had a hard time drawing blood this morning which was NOT fun at all. I have "a lot" of antral follicles they told me so I'm going back on Sunday. I go for pre op on Monday.

OK, confession. I'm getting freaked out. Now that it's moving along and it seems like it's so fast with so much stuff to think about I'm getting scared. Doing my best not to let the anxiety take over but Im' sure as it gets closer it will get worse. Can't wait to just be done with it and relax again.


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - Its exciting its getting super close! Dont be nervous! 

Here is my todays story with the fertility center...im c/p this from the azoo thread because im too lazy to re type it. 

I just got back from the fertility center. I cant believe how nice everyone was, it was such a nice experience, I was not expecting that at all. Everything went super fast and it looks like end of July early Aug we will be starting IVF....IF they find sperm during DH biopsy, which they will know right away. So far we are aiming for that to happen second week of July. I am going to an IVF class on tuesday and wed we sign consent forms. I didnt expect any of this to go so fast, but im excited that its working out. Now all we have to do is pray harder for sperm. Only HUGE downfall to it all is insurance pays pretty much nothing. I dont event think they will cover DH biopsy, but our urologist is trying to see if they can, which is another hold up. DH is going to call them up today to just say dont bother, its not even worth waiting longer, might as well pay the $2k its probably going to cost. All in all the whole IVF + meds will cost around $15K. Crazy, but it is what it is at this point.


----------



## aleja

:Hi ladies 
Stinas yay for the game plan! Yes the cost is overwhelming but as you said .. It is was it is .. If we all concentrated on how much we are spending then I think most people wouldn't even do IvF in the first place. 

Honeycheeks, drsquid and noasaint all the best on your cycles.. Yes it's nerve wrecking but exciting at the same time 

Sheri , 4th time lucky I say! It feels like you have done a few cycles since the time we were on the same one ! 

I am stuck in an Endless Cycle:rain:
I guess my ovaries and hormones really were messed up since the stims


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Thank you! Im excited! Im just happy we are fortunate enough to be able to do it. 

We scheduled our biopsy for July 9th!!! Pray for sperm ladies! Deep down inside I am confident we have sperm...doc seems to think the same as well....but we can use all the prayers we can get.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Noasaint- Hope your not freaking out still & are starting to relax again.

Stinas- how exciting you now have a plan, I'm sure there is lots of healthy smermies waiting in there! The cost is overwhelming, I just pay the bill & think about the holiday that could have been but I can always have another holiday they don't have an expiry date haha

Aleja- hope your Hormones settle soon & af turns up very soon.

Honey- hope your stims are making lots of nice eggs & your headaches have settled.

Drsquid- hope your us went well.

My af turned up on time with a vengeance I haven't had cramps or very heavy flow since I was a teenager but this time ive had 2 days of cramps that painkillers didn't really help with :wacko: hopefully it's what I need! Started my eostrogen tablets yesterday & have my scan & bloods on the 19th 

Have a nice weekend ladies :dust:


----------



## noasaint

Oh Sheri I'm rooting for you!!!! I've not heard of this protocol but the assisted hatching hopefully helps. We're doing it too. Prayers on the way!

Sending hugs and prayers your way too Stinas, I know you want to get this going. Is your DH nervous about it? Hopefully once it's done you can both relax a little.


----------



## drsquid

sheri- ive found ive had much heavier flow since starting all this ttc stuff

went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 was only in the 800s yesterday it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - He is super nervous. I know hes still upset over it all, but I reassure him it will be ok. Not knowing is pretty scary. Usually when there is no sperm at all there was either an undecended testicle, surgery as a child/adult down there which caused scarring, mumps as a child, or your hormones are all messed up....DH had/has none of that, plus the urologist found the cyst in his prostate which he thinks is the main blockage and/or his Varicocele could be heating the sperm up and causing them to die. So I have a good feeling he does have sperm, but its still freaking me out what if he does not. Praying at this point is all we can do. If we find sperm, we are on a roll. Monday I will be filling my BCP prescription so I can be ready to take them when they tell me to. Tuesday I am taking a class on IVF....they are going to show me how to do the needles and I dont really know what else, but I want to be completely ready. Then wed we sign our consent forms! So July 9th biopsy is going to tell us when we start IVF.


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint- ivf definitely has a lot going on, oncde it gets started you have things moving so fast that you sometimes feel you want to slow it down. it is natural to get anxious, but you will be way too excited when your BFP comes by and you will feel proud to experience every part of every part of the conception journey.Dont be nervous, this is happening now.

Stinas- Im glad you had a warm experience at the fertility centre. Good luck for the biopsy. I guess there is not enough reason to worry about not finding sperm, I am pretty much sure they are there and that it is going to get easier for you from here. I get nothing from insurance either. But I am glad we are fortunate enough to be able to afford it. Praying that it works first time for you.Get started with the IVF classes, it will get you more into the flow and ready for it when you really know what it involves.I cant believe you are moving so fast.TTC and azoo will soon be history for you.

sheri- yay for the AF, but it sucks that it is crampy and painful. Happened several times with me too, but when AF arrives after endless waiting, it is usually a relief to get started on the new cycle and there is no time to think about how annoyingly crampy it is. All prayers with you this time, I believe June is the lucky month for us. I am sure your docs have everything taken care of this time, so nothing could go wrong. I am rooting for you.

drsquid- good luck. I hope you have plenty of follicles.I am all excited for you. I know this is going to work for you.:dust:

AFM- Stimming is going good, but im having some difficulty with the prefilled gonalF pens. No matter how hard i try, a little air bubble pops in the syringe.It usually happens when I have just pushed in the medication into my tummy and before i pull the needle out of my body. Please give me tips on how to avoid that.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you!! I am still in shock as to how fast it is going, but i dont want to jinx it lol I hope they find sperm...im scared about it, but I have a good feeling about it. 
The doc showed me those pens.....I would imagine they are easier than the other needles you have to fill yourself. 
I think the class will make me feel more at ease. Im not scared of needles or anything like that, so in that aspect I think ill be ok. I have watched my mom give my dad weekly injections for more than 15yrs now, so its nothing new to me. He has MS. Those needles are a lot bigger than the IVF needles. 
Im excited for the class. What else do they tell you in it? I know every class is different, but just curious. 

Do you get a bit sick from these shots? Or just the occasional headache?


----------



## aleja

hi stinas, i will be sending my prayers to you from Australia. your DH must be nervous and scared as you are but these doctors seem to know what they are doing and I am sure they will search high and low until they find some good sperm.

my ivf orientation - the nurse showed me how to use the pen injections and told me what happens at each part of the cycle. they gave me a little take home pack of information to read and gave me a cooler bag for the meds, and a sharps container. 

i didn't really get much symptoms from the injections. a bit of a headache but i drank lots of water to help. The Antagonist injection (the one I had was orgalutran) was a bit ouchy and stings the skin for a few minutes..but nothing major.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - none of the injections for me hurt so far. And i no longer have headaches. I had a bad migraine a few days after my first shot which was for supression. I dont know for sure if it is a side effect of the medication or just a coincidence. Now i dont have any side effects or headaches. Anyways i am on the smallest dose. We wont know the truth until i have my blood test and u/s on 12th to know how i am responding to the meds.


----------



## littleangel

honeycheeks said:


> AFM- Stimming is going good, but im having some difficulty with the prefilled gonalF pens. No matter how hard i try, a little air bubble pops in the syringe.It usually happens when I have just pushed in the medication into my tummy and before i pull the needle out of my body. Please give me tips on how to avoid that.

I don't think you need to worry about it. Why are you concerned? Even if a small amount of air is injected into you, it will do you no harm. I'm not sure what is causing it, and I didn't notice it with my Gonal F pens, but I may not have been noticing it because it wouldn't concern me.

I'm following everyone's updates and thinking positive thoughts for you all xx


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies!!! I'm excited and anxious! It does not seem so bad. 
Stress rating for the entire IVF process what would you rate it from 1-10, 10 being the highest.


----------



## littleangel

Maybe a 6, but it was the second week of the 2ww that got to me, not any part of the physical process. Discounting that week, it was probably a 3. For me, by far the biggest stress was the fear that it wouldn't work, exacerbated by the hormonal roller coaster brought on by the progesterone (or so I thought at the time, now I realise it was probably pregnancy hormones). Any other stresses were organisational, trying to schedule work around a moving timetable of scans and egg retrieval.

I think it would have been more stressful, had I had to do it again.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks littleangel, i thought it is very harmful to get air bubbles in. The nurses always stress a lot about removing air bubbles. So i got freaked out when i saw a bubble in my pen.

Stinas - the stress factor for me was to get the ball rolling. Once the IVF things started it has been stressfree for me so far. I would say it is a ZERO for me at the moment. It was only the first appointment i was very nervous about. But when things got moving it is just an exciting journey. I guess stress comes in only when things are not going in the best direction. I hope everything goes as smoothly ever possible am I am hoping not to encounter any roadblocks that would make my stress levels higher. Now is the happy part of IVF for me the first week of stims, I am sure things are going to be more stressful after next bloodwork and u/s if we dont see what we are hoping to.

It would be very interesting to know what kind of stress everyone is going through.Pls share your thoughts.


----------



## drsquid

yeah air bubbles arent really a big deal even when they go in the veins (arteries.. yeah not good but..) part of the reason to get rid of the bubble is cause where there is air, there isnt medicine. but a tiny bubble isnt taking up much space

had to run by work today to look for something (doing cross stitch and somehow i lost the fabric grrrr. ) didnt find it either. anyway just to pick on my doc i got my friend to do a quick scan and take a pic.. sent it to him this time (he said the other day to keep him up to date on my followup scans). he wrote back that he wanted follicle measurements next time.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Out of 10 the stress factor was about 4 . I didn't find the stims so bad plus it all happened quickly for me. I think the waiting pre and post cycles so much more stressful 

Drsquid, do you work at the same place as your clinic ? 

Honeycheeks can you try to flick the pen before you stab it in? That should get the air bubble out


----------



## noasaint

Oh the stress! LOL. Definitely the waiting between starting and stopping is the worst. But I also stress a ton about how much time I miss from work, what will happen if they decide to lay people off I'd most certainly be one of them because of all the appointments, I stress about co workers asking me what's going on, etc. The shots aren't stressfull anymore although the Menopur hurt bad last night. Currently I'm just super nervous about the ER since I've never been through it. I'm lucky that DH is very involved in helping me get my meds on time, paying for them, etc. 

Drsquid, did you find your fabric?? Hope so! Only a couple of more days for you, how exciting!

Today is my pre op appointment, did anyone else have one? They said they will check my heart and lungs and give me a Rx for pain meds for after ER. I go back tomorrow morning for another E2 and u/s. So far nothing is growing but my E2 went up slightly but it's only 101 right now. I'm thinking my ER is going to be about a week after what they estimated.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks everyone for the tips about the air bubble.
DrSquid- cross stitch might work well to take your mind off IVF things which can cause stress. I have been learning to sew and it pretty much leaves no space for other thoughts in my mind.

noasaint- You are lucky to have a loving and supportive husband. I agree, the waiting times are the most stressful. I have my bloodwork and u/s tomorrow. I also have my pre-op appointment tomorrow. I dont know what to expect at the appointment. I have now done 7 days of stimming. It will be interesting to see the u/s results tomorrow.
Aleja - did AF show?


----------



## drsquid

Honey- except when you lost 10 hrs worth of work. Just can't figure out how/where I did that. 

today for us. The little ones grew and the big ones aren't enormous so we are good. Waitin to hear about trigger dose and what time I go on Weds. Of course doc had to ruin it by saying .... We don't know what the quality will be. Grr good thing I like you stupid doc and know you talk without thinking but.. He needs to work on this negative thing. Also waiting to hear from my lawyer apparbetly we got assigned a court room now I just gotta find out when I need to show up. I'm in a bit of limbo right now. Have to update him that I won't be there weds and might be iffy Thursday.


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!! Hope all is well with everyone!!
I just go home from my IVF class. Im a bit overwhelmed with all the information. Tiny bit nervous about all the shots, but confident I will be able to do them. 
Here are my lists of meds.....
HCG 10,000 units
Medrol 16mg tablets 
Progestrone in sesame Oil 50mg 
Doxycycline 100mg tablets 
Ganirelix Acetate 250mg 
Follistim AQ pen 600IU
Menopur 75units 

Seeing all of this on the table was a bit scary and like holy shit first sight feeling. lol Once she started showing us how to mix things and which one you take on whatever days, the anxiety level went down a lot. Just seeing it all in front of you scared all the ladies. Taking the progestrone is going to suck, but it is what it is. 
DH and I go in tom to sign the consent forms and then we wait until July 9th for his biopsy, then once AF shows, I start my BCPs and then the fun stuff starts. 
Im nervous but anxious to get this show on the road.


----------



## littleangel

Good luck Stinas, I'm sure it will all be fine once you start. 

Do you know what the doxycycline is for? I've not heard of that being used for fertility before.


----------



## noasaint

The doxycycline is for right before and after ER to prevent any bacterial infections. DH should be taking it took right before ER. Good luck Stinas!!!!

I knew things were going too good to be true. I had a bad day yesterday but it was tolerable, today not so much. I just found out that none of my time off is approved under FMLA. Apparently infertility is not a covered medical reason for it and my claim should've been denied back in November. They are going to leave it in place through 7/31 but...............I am not allowed to take consecuitve days off. For ER I had planned on 5 straight days to recover and destress, give ET a chance. So now I'm screwed. My work will be able to use the time off against me, lovely. I really wanted to make this experience the least amount of stress as possible.

Other than that, E2 was 203 last check on Tuesday and I had one 10mm, one 9mm and a whole bunch of smaller ones. The last blood draw was torture, I actually iced my arm last night it bothered me so much and I've got a huge bruise. I go back tomorrow morning. Not seeing how ER is going to be Tuesday as planned, I'm thinking more like Friday.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- i felt fine after er.. super sleepy for a half hours. a bit dizzy for around an hour but then went and had lunch and shopping etc. now im a bit twingy in my left ovary but other than that.. im fine. im glad i didnt go to court today after but i totally could have. im alwo thinking that if i get out to day 5 for transfer im going to see if i can do it first thing in the am and then go to court after. sorry work is being so crappy though

had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> noasaint- i felt fine after er.. super sleepy for a half hours. a bit dizzy for around an hour but then went and had lunch and shopping etc. now im a bit twingy in my left ovary but other than that.. im fine. im glad i didnt go to court today after but i totally could have. im alwo thinking that if i get out to day 5 for transfer im going to see if i can do it first thing in the am and then go to court after. sorry work is being so crappy though
> 
> had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)

Thank you for that, I needed it. DH and I agreed I'm still going to take the week off. My job is stressful and I really don't want to deal with more of this while under constant surveillance and stress.

I was thinking about you a lot today drsquid, I'm glad it went very well for you! 12 mature is great. Looking forward to hearing how many fertilize. Crossing my fingers and toes for you!!


----------



## Stinas

littleangel - noasaint is on the dot. 

noasaint - Thank you!! Im sorry work is not allowing the time off. I really dont understand how infertility is not covered.

drsquid - Glad the retrieval went well! Thats a very good amount of eggs!! 

Signed the consent forms today. Some parts made me laugh...the whole divorce parts....what to do with any of the frozen things. DH and I giggled a bit, then the doc told us that there is actually a patient that is in the middle of a nasty divorce and is going after her frozen stuff just to piss her ex off lol So I guess it does actually happen. 
So im set and ready to go. Just have to wait for DH biopsy then ill know exact dates. Tom I have to go see an endochronologist(sp?) because I have a high LHS(?) I think thats what it is. She just wants to lower it a bit, nothing major and nothing that will interfere with my IVF. I will probably start end of July. We were also told today we are going to do ICSI because of DH thats the only way to go. Which I kind of already knew from reading up with the azoo ladies. Oh...and of course all the "extras" that are not included in the "base" IVF price....we are doing ALL of them. DH and I were wondering when the hell are we ever going to catch a break?! lol Its just never ending.


----------



## Emilina84

Hey Honey Cheeks 

How was your first cycle? My clinic is an affordable IVF clinic ($1350 first cycle, $400 every cycle thereafter) so they don't freeze (you can if you want but you pay more) and they don't chase so many eggs - they normally aim for about 5.

They started me on really low stims as I'm 28, good health and great AMH results - test results all great. DH also had great results. I'm impatient and at the right stage no to have children. Unfortunately they only got 2 follies on the low stims but retrieved one great egg at a day 2 transfer which fertilised perfectly and was a 4 cell at 48 hours.

Now I'm in the 2WW, and not really feeling pregnant except for some weird cramping over the past 2 days. 

Gotta say though the process itself was totally not too bad at all. The stims I can't even feel, the egg retrieval was not that pleasant (but I did like the happy gas!) and the transfer was fine.

How has your experience been so far?

Emxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas- I was nervous when i first found about the shots, but once you get started with the actual thingy, the shots wont be your biggest concern ever. But you do seem to have a lot of meds to do. And the progesterone shots are not fun I hear. I hope i dont have to do shots for progesterone. Everything is happening so soon for you now.
Is it FSH that is high. i hope it doesnt interfere with IVF and is taken care of by the endocrinologist. Consent forms can seem a little funny with all those clauses. A baby is the only thign on your mind and you have all those nasty other things in the forms.
Wishing you luck dear.

noasaint- insurance is really a pain and getting IVF without insurance is quite stressful. I wish it had been better for you. I get bruises after all my bloods. My veins are very sensitive and superficial. After blood withdrawal they hurt for upto a week at times. I am learning to ignore it now, but it can be very painful and itchy with swelling and redness. It surprises me that the gonalF shots dont hurt, it is only the bloods.! Good luck for ER.

drquid- 13 eggs are not bad. Excited to know how many are fertilized. How many are you planning to put back. Ah, finally your doc has a smile on his face. Good luck for ET.

Emilina- welcome to this thread. Thank you for sharing your experience. I hope it worked for you this time. Your clinic seems to be pretty reasonable.Where do you live? I am still stimming, have bloods and u/s every 2-3 days . My FS is monitoring me very closely and has been adjusting my dosage accordingly. I am happy with my FS and just hoping for the best

Me- Had my appointment again today. In my last appointment FS increased my doasage of gonalF to 112.5. Today my estradiol levels were above 170o. I have about 10 follicles on both side. They are all small , 9mm and 10mm. COntinuing stimming for another 3 days and going back to the clinic.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Welcome emilina GL on 2ww. 

Honey cheeks how long till your scan? 

Noasaint I am glad you have decided to still have a week off work . I guess it's better playing safe than going back to work and then regretting it later . As for a later EPU, well I think with IvF we have to expect the unexpected ..nothing ever seems to go exactly to plan . At least you will have plenty of time to keep growing the follies. 

Stinas yay!! It's going to finally happen . Icsi is more expensive but so worth it if you get lots of fertilised embryos. 

DrSquid 12 eggs is awesome . I too felt bad for my 1 immature egg but hey it wasn't its time! If you got lots of healthy sperm you may fertilising a lot of them 

Sheri how are u? Hi everyone else. 

Me: no AF. Will start Provera this weekend. So disappointed


----------



## noasaint

Sorry Aleja :( I know provera isn't fun. Makes me break out bad. 

Things are looking good for the follies and DH 2nd SA came back good so that's a relief. Just waiting on the call to tell me what dose to take tonight. I'm wondering if I will have to add Ganirelix tonight. Anyone use this? Does it burn like Menopur?


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja- IVF meds seem to have messed up your cycles big time. Or do you think you might be preggo. I am just asking,I hope you dont mind. I hope that question did not put you off. I hope you can kick start a new cycle soon with the provera.

I had my scan on 12th, and again today. Next scan is on sunday. I have been spending most of this week at the clinic. There is a lot of waiting time there. I start from home very early in the morning and am back home only around noon.


----------



## Stinas

Emilina84 - Hii..welcome!!! WOW thats an amazing price!! I hope this is your cycle!!

Honey - I made a mistake...its my TSH that is high. Too much lingo to learn way too fast lol I went today and they gave me some pills, which will not interfere with IVF, but not only will i be at the IVF center alllll the time, but I will have to go back to the endo. for blood work every so often as well. YAY lucky me! 
I was under the impression that all IVF patients have to go undergo progesterone shots/treatment due to the fact that they mess with your body, which makes you not produce it naturally, like in natural cycles. Thats what the nurse said during the orientation. 
How are you feeling? All the shots going well? I hope your follicles grow now that you are getting a stronger dosage!

aleja - im sorry AF is a no show. Will you start IVF right away once she arrives?

noasaint - I wish I could help with the Ganirelix, but looks like you will have your question answered before I can help. I saw what it looks like, but thats about it for now. Let me know if it stings...thats one of the meds on my list. 

As for me....I went to the endocrinologist today....sat in the waiting room for 2.5 hours!!! I was ready to rip my hair out!! An hour into it I was annoyed so I asked the receptionist since im still waiting, do I need to fill anything out....shes like "who are you?...did you sign in?".....my jaw dropped! I was like YES, AN HOUR AGO!....she had crossed out my name with out even looking up or saying anything. I was fuming! I hope my next apt wont be like that. My IVF doc warned me since they are the "best" and the closest, they are beyond backed up....prepare to wait. Anyways...they put me on meds to lower my TSH and will have to monitor me especially if I get preg. The endo and my IVF doc want it at a 2.5 and its now at a 3.7....slightly higher than normal. Good things about the pills are that it wont delay IVF and speeds up metabolism...could shed a few pounds! Hopefully....but with my luck, I wont lol


----------



## noasaint

*Honeycheeks......*that's a lot of time at the clinic! What takes so long? Do you wait most of the time in the lobby or are you waiting in the room for someone to come in? At mine I usually wait 15 to 20 minuts in the waiting room but after that it's fast. I leave at 7 AM and make it to work by 8:30.

*Stinas...............*we are TSH sisters :) LOL. I've had TSH issues since I was 18. When I saw the RE she said it also needed to be at 2.5 or below and recommended a specific medicine. I went to my primary care and got a new Rx and thankfully it's now within range. I was tired when I first changed meds but now I'm good and in fact I think I'm sleeping better since the new meds. Now why in the heck is there a 2 hour wait?!?!?!? being the best isn't an excuse. You don't need to see an endocrinologist for TSH, a primary or GYN can prescribe just the same so I'm curious as to why your FS sent you to one. If I get a BFP my RE will prescribe and then send me to the OB who takes over, probably won't see my primary care again for a while.

Crossing fingers and toes *Emilina8*4.!!!

Got the call this afternoon. E2 is now 323. I've got 4 slightly mature ones and get this ...... over 20 in the wings (last cycle there was over 40). So they want some of the smaller ones to catch up quickly. My Gonal F is doubled for the next two nights but staying on 1 Menopur. I start Ganirelix tomorrow night which is good cause DH will be home to do it tomorrow. Back to the office on Saturday. A good friend that just had breast cancer surgery called me today and she didn't know we are TTC so I told her and she was so happy, it made my day. Her and her DH had trouble conceiving #2 so I know she's saying it with experience behind her. She even told me she tried injections and told her RE hell no, she couldn't take the pain. LOL


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - We are connected in many ways lol I have no clue as to why she sent me there. The doc gave me tons of info though, pretty comforting after being annoyed for so long in that waiting room. They prescribed me 50mcg of Synthroid. It did help you sleep better? I have always had sleeping issues..even as a child. Ill be up alllll night and rather sleep from 4am-about 1pm. As I get older its more of a problem. Normal people do things during the day and im out like a light.


----------



## drsquid

so of my 13, 12 were mature and 11 fertilized.. when doc called and told me i said.. oh that is ok and he was like no.. that is fantastic. and said he was happy.. so yay. im cautiously excited. dunno what day we are doing transfer.. depends on how they look on day 3


----------



## Stinas

drsquid - Thats great news!!!!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, sorry ive been missing a week we've had 2 bad storms that knocked the electricity out for 30 hours & had very limited Internet connection & every time I tried to leave a MSG on here it dropped out so I gave up :wacko:

Hope you are all well nothing much has changed for me until my scan on Tuesday.


----------



## aleja

hi Sheri, i saw on the news last week about the wild weather in Perth .gosh 30 hrs without electricity..how did you cope!! :)

noasaint, i have not taken ganrilex..is that the trigger shot? if so it isn't painful. It is great you told your friend the news about ttc that would have made her day.
Can i ask you about the provera? when did you take it and did it affect your next cycles?? I am worried that my body will start becoming dependant to it. I have made an appt with the FS next week. I sent him an email with a few questions about my No-Show AF ..he said it was too complicated to answer via email so he told me to go in

honeycheeks, i had a HPT about 10 days ago and BFN. I haven't done any since as there is no point wasting a perfectly good stick. t is highly unlikely I am preggers..actually I am 99% sure. I wish though.

stinas wow that is a long wait at the clinic.....it must feel like a part time job already...

oh and DrSquid, yay! that is great. You may end up with a few frozen ones too!


----------



## drsquid

Ganirelix is similar to cetrotide. They both suppress ovulation


----------



## noasaint

Hi *Sheri*! Sucks about the weather :( Hope it stays calm for you for a while. We got some bad storms last week but now it's bright, hot and super humid.

*Aleja*, you're in my thoughts. This is so very tough, those stupid sticks can change our emotions in split seconds.

So apparently this cycle my follies are growing slow. Go figure. But with my PCOS they expect it to spike overnight so we're just waiting to see when that is. I've got a 14mm, 2 at 13mm, one 12 mm and she said about 18 small ones on each side with some being close to 10mm. Staying on the same meds which as of yesterday include Ganirelix. Forgot to ask what my E2 is but I'll find out when I go back on Monday. We are now looking at ER being end of next week or maybe early the following week. My poor arms are blue and yellow bruised Not sure how I'll handle one more week of blood draws but I'm gonna have to do it.


----------



## drsquid

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## drsquid

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## littleangel

I don't know what age you are, but I'm 38. I only had 4 embryos and 3 went to blastocyst, with one perfect and one OK one. Your numbers sound great! FX for you xx


----------



## drsquid

littleangel- im 39. oy the pio is killing me. the nurse did it today and it hurts just as bad and i cant hardly walk


----------



## littleangel

Drsquid - didn't have pio (had crinone) but I've heard it's bad :(. Hope it gets easier xx


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid- that is an awesome report.
sheri- how did you survive 30 hours without electricity. !!
aleja- it is upsetting that AF did not show up. You could try provera this cycle. I dont think using provera one cycle will make you dependent on it forever. IVF meds anyways are messing with all your natural hormones. And you are soon going to get preggo and would not want so see AF for pretty long. Thats enough time for your body to go back to its natural rhythm.

Me- My hospital does not give appointments properly and hence the waiting. It is annoying , but I try to ignore that part. The docs and nurses are very nice, so im not complaining.
Today's E2 was well above 8500. I had 5-6 follicles which were about 15mm and 16 mm. Now i have appointments,bloodwork and ultrasound everyday.It is quite tiring.


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
Honey cheeks yikes your E2 levels have really spiked ! Are they going to coast them down or do the egg pick up? I know everyone is different but I was told anything over 4000 is considered very high. When mine hit 5000 I had to have the trigger the next day and EPU 36hrs later. Then again I had something like 22 follicles so my ovaries were in overdrive 

drSquid your FS sounds so serious.. Where is his positivity .. You got some that are going to blast ..that is brilliant ! 

Me: I've decided to take the Provera .. It's only progesterone so it can't be that bad . Plus I've just about had it with this never ending cycle


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja- thanks for sharing the info on E2 levels. When I was at my doctors office I had no idea that my levels meant too high. My doctor dint seem too concerned, she just said they will monitor me everyday from today. I have a lot of smaller follicles too. A total of about 10 on each side. Probably that explains it. I have done some reading on E2 levels now. I read about coasting too. I dint know about that either. Now I have a few questions to ask my doctor tomorrow. E2 will be checked again tomorrow.With these daily blood draws, my arms already look like a little vampire has been living on me. My FS said if the embryos turn out to be the best grade, she suggests that we put back just one, but me and DH want to put two in. What are your thoughts on it.


----------



## drsquid

talked to doc today and he agreed to switching to crinone or endometrin. asked him to put in an order tomorrow (getting stuff sent from freedom monday night). i can do a few more days of injections i guess. it cant get worse than how horrible it is now


----------



## noasaint

honeycheeks said:


> aleja- thanks for sharing the info on E2 levels. When I was at my doctors office I had no idea that my levels meant too high. My doctor dint seem too concerned, she just said they will monitor me everyday from today. I have a lot of smaller follicles too. A total of about 10 on each side. Probably that explains it. I have done some reading on E2 levels now. I read about coasting too. I dint know about that either. Now I have a few questions to ask my doctor tomorrow. E2 will be checked again tomorrow.With these daily blood draws, my arms already look like a little vampire has been living on me. My FS said if the embryos turn out to be the best grade, she suggests that we put back just one, but me and DH want to put two in. What are your thoughts on it.

Wow, that's really high. Are you feeling bloated at all? My RE said anything over 4000 is considered high and she will cancel cycle if it goes over 5000. How in the world do you fit in all the waiting time and appointments? Are you working? I'm really struggling with how I'm going to do it if I have to go every single day which at some point I will.

So sorry *drsquid* about the PIO injections. I'm very worried about this also as I've heard from numerous ladies they are just horrific. So glad your FS is calling in crinole though for you. I've got Rx for both, just waiting to see which they want me to use. Any idea why they told me I use crinole if I use Ovidrel but PIO if I use lupron trigger?


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies it is so exciting that a few of you are in the middle of your cycles:happydance: fx for all of you 

Honeycheeks there will always be things we don't know about in IvF especially the first cycle. As for the E2 levels well your FS is monitoring you daily which is great . If your FS doesn't seem worried then maybe he has a plan for you. 

As for transferring 1 or 2 , I am not sure what to say because i dont really have the choice about this. I had to consent to Only 1. Australia is very strict and will strongly encourage single ET especially if you are young, first IvF , and for women who have a good quality blastocyst. The FS scared the crap out of me with all the multiple pregnancy horror stories and the vanishing twin risks.. But most times it turns out fine of course . 

I got my AF today! So happy . I went to an acupuncture appt on the weekend and took Provera for 2 days and this morning there was success . The best thing about it is that the nurse told me that it was way too soon for the Provera to do anything so this was just my normal AF and not some fake 'withdrawal bleed' caused by the Provera . So I think the acu did its job .


----------



## aleja

noasaint said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> aleja- thanks for sharing the info on E2 levels. When I was at my doctors office I had no idea that my levels meant too high. My doctor dint seem too concerned, she just said they will monitor me everyday from today. I have a lot of smaller follicles too. A total of about 10 on each side. Probably that explains it. I have done some reading on E2 levels now. I read about coasting too. I dint know about that either. Now I have a few questions to ask my doctor tomorrow. E2 will be checked again tomorrow.With these daily blood draws, my arms already look like a little vampire has been living on me. My FS said if the embryos turn out to be the best grade, she suggests that we put back just one, but me and DH want to put two in. What are your thoughts on it.
> 
> Wow, that's really high. Are you feeling bloated at all? My RE said anything over 4000 is considered high and she will cancel cycle if it goes over 5000. How in the world do you fit in all the waiting time and appointments? Are you working? I'm really struggling with how I'm going to do it if I have to go every single day which at some point I will.
> 
> So sorry *drsquid* about the PIO injections. I'm very worried about this also as I've heard from numerous ladies they are just horrific. So glad your FS is calling in crinole though for you. I've got Rx for both, just waiting to see which they want me to use. Any idea why they told me I use crinole if I use Ovidrel but PIO if I use lupron trigger?Click to expand...

I don't know why the crinoele rather than injections but I am sure there is a good explanation


----------



## Stinas

ooooo Everyone is moving along nicely!!!! 

Nothing to report yet on my end. Just hanging around waiting to see all of your nice BFP's!!!


----------



## noasaint

Well I've got bad news and need some advice ladies. I only have 4 potentially mature follies. They will do ER for 4 follies but I don't know that I want to go through that for just 4. I've got lots of small ones but they aren't even 10mm and they have not grown at all in the last few scans. My insurance is paying most of the IVF so out of pocket isn't much for us but at this point I'm wondering if we should just do IUI. My RE is not really wanting to (for some reason she thinks multiples would happen even though I'm 38). Maybe they miraculously think my follies will grow over night because I have to go back in tomorrow morning. Then in the afternoon we have to decide. Last cycle was IUI and it cancelled because my E2 was over 1000 and RE would not do it. My E2 is well over 1000 now but at this point what option do I have?

So what do you think? ER for 4 follies or convert to IUI? And I'm prepared that if the RE won't do IUI I will trigger anyway and BD taking my chances.


----------



## Stinas

Im no pro, but I would go on with the ER. You have gone the IUI route and it has done nothing, so I say the ER is worth it. All you need is one to get that BFP.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- fingers crossed for you. 

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

btw named them inky and squirt


----------



## Stinas

drsquid - :dust: When do you think you will go for ET?


----------



## drsquid

umm i had two transferred today.. inky and squirt


----------



## Stinas

Sorry....i have a bad habit of reading too fast! lol 
Are you going to test early?


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint- i have no other option but to wait. because of these appointments I had to take a long break from work. So technically im not working now.I would say you must go ahead with the ER. It doesnt take a lot of eggs to have success with IVF. If they good mature ones, I am sure you have a good chance with thic cycle.

aleja- im reallly pleased with my FS, she is really nice and patient with me.Im glad finally AF came.

drsquid- yay for inky and squirt. I hope they decide to snuggle inside you for another 9 months. Those injections sound horrible. Im glad you wont have to do too many of them.

Stinas- You are almost there, just gettign started with, so dont feel left out. I guess if I dont have my ET this cycle, we would be IVF cycle buddies.

Me- I have been very busy and tired after daily appointments.There seems to be so much going on with you ladies and I havent been able to keep up. I have my ER scheduled tomorrow. I hope we get good results after the ER. Also my FS said they would monitor me after ER and then decide whether we transfer embryos this cycle or do an FET next cycle. Depends on whether i am at risk for OHSS. I was quite disappointment when FS said we may not do embryo transfer this cycle. After coming this far, it would be too bad not to do ET and having to wait for another cycle. I am not bloated and dont have any pelvic or abdominal pain. Just some pressure kinds sensation when I am twisting or turning. I had my hCG shot last night. It kinda hurts now. The injection itself dint hurt when I took it, but today morning it hurts a little, nothing unbearable though.

littleangel- how are you? Are you loving to sport your bump?


----------



## aleja

hey drsquid. you are officially double PUPO. very exciting:happydance:

Honeycheeks, i had a feeling it was suddenly all going to happen for you. Its a bit like that. sometimes the ET sneaking up quickly. your doctor sounds like she is taking very good care of you. I know its hard to hear the ET may not happen because there is such a build up this that moment but just from my own experience I would trust the FS and accept that they might cancel ET. OHSS is not fun at all and there is no point risking a lovely embryo. If your body has taken a battering from the stims then maybe it will be better for your embies to be in a clean natural environment rather than all pumped up full of hormones. Luckily it sounds like you are doing fine at the moment which is good news. 

Noasaint. that is a tough call having to decide btw IUI or ER.. How many eggs do they think you will get? You may get a few still even with 4 follicles. I am leaning towards ER as the stats would be better? it also depends on your DH's sperm count. We were only given 14% chance of BFP with IUI which I thought was really low. 
Whatever you decide GL and either way I hope you give it your best shot.

stinas and everyone else, hello there!:flower:


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies seems like a week since I've posted... 30 hours without power was not fun, lucky my parents are on the other side of the city & didn't loose power just their fences so we stored all our fridge contents there. My daughters thought it was great their schools were closed for 4 days.

Everyone seems to moving along so fast in their cycles it's great :) hope to see some BFP's very soon!!!

I have ET again on Monday & have decided if it doesn't work to have a break for a few months, ivf has taken over my life for 6 months now & not sure how much more I can cope with... So we booked ourselves flights to Bali for oct/nov if this cycle works I'll be 20 weeks pregnant if not ill be starting operation OMG get this body ready for a bikini diet!


----------



## littleangel

Noasaint - I would do ER. It only takes one and you've come this far. Good luck with whatever you decide. 

Drsquid - congrats on your lovely blasts and ET. Enjoy being PUPO.

Thinking of all you ladies xx


----------



## drsquid

Honey- I know the feeling. My doc almost canceled Et on Friday and I freaked


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats to all you have had their ET today.
it is such a scary journey we are on..and as we go one...just hoping for the 1 egg and sperm to fertilise and a baby grow.
I am day 2 of the injections, just a quick q for you all, i am on 150 puregon and i have used 300iui , anyway i finished and there was still a bit left in the tube, but the pen went back to 0, so i dont know if i got the whole lot!
i am so nervous of messing up, so i hope i have done it right...

any suggestions?

thanks all.so much pressure to get it right!


----------



## noasaint

Congrats drsquid on being PUPO :) Crossing fingers for you.

Can you believe it I'm still on stims?!?!? I've got a 21mm, a 17mm, and 2 16mm. Not sure why we aren't triggering for ER Thursday but we're not. She wants one more night of stims to see if the small ones grow at all (18 on each side). My poor arms are so sore and the drive is long very early in the morning. If there are 4 we will go with ER. Such a waiting game. E2 is now 1600 so hopefully those small ones start catching up! RE will not do IUI w/ E2 so high. 

Today I checked my insurance and there's another RE practice I can go to that's pretty close. I'm skeptical though because they don't put their success rates on their site and just have a blurb about how comparing clinics isn't really a true measure. Their hours are 9 to 5 whereas my current RE is 7 to 5. Not sure if it would be worth talking to them or not if this cycle gets cancelled. This would be cycle #3 cancelled but first IVF cycle with two "wasted" cycles in there too.


----------



## drsquid

mammy- they put a significant amount of overfill in . that is a downside to the pens.. with multivials you get to use the "extra"

got a call from the doc. 3 more frozen today. i think he said i have 2 grade 1 and 2 grade 2 blasts.


----------



## aleja

Noasaint hang in the darl, it's not over yet and you may not need to think about a different clinic . I am certainly no expert but your long phase of stims has meant all your follicles and hormones have increased slowly rather an an abrupt growth. I see this as a positive as your body has had time to adjust to the treatment . I am keeping my Fx that your ET goes ahead 

GL Mammywannabe And honeycheeks

Drsquid, well done you really did well from your Stims. Your FS must be impressed


----------



## honeycheeks

ladies - quick update from me. I had ER today and it went so smoothly. i am so happy about the way my clinic treated me. We got 28 eggs. Now waiting to hear the fertilization report. DH is staying at home with me, he dint go to work today, which was so sweet of him. I am not anxious about fertilization as we are not anticipating any problems there. I am still in some pain, just feeling slighlty better at the moment, so just hopped in to give my update. Looks like ET is going to happen this cycle, we would know when after the fertilization report. Hoping to put two back in.

Squid- Congrats on being PUPO. warm :hugs: to inky and squirt.
All the other ladies, i will reply to you updates when i feel a little better.
good luck noasaint, and... i am sure i missed someone else


----------



## noasaint

Yay honeycheeks!!!!! Glad you are doing well, awesome number of eggs!!! Take care hun.

U/S still showed no growth of the small follies. Waiting for the call now, I am sure E2 is over 2000 now. Even the tech asked me what they were saying when they call. I know it takes only 1 but I'm so scared my insurance will change after the end of the year and then I won't be able to do this again after that.


----------



## littleangel

Honey - yay to 28 eggs that's awesome! Hope you get some lovely embryos and plenty to freeze from that. Good luck for yur ET. 

Sorry I missed your question when you asked how I am. I am really well thanks. The bump is bigger not noticeable in my work tunics yet although I took up the maternity trousers tonight in case I need them soon. Out of work, I'm in full maternity gear now and loving the bump. I've also started to feel the first movements this week. Very excited for my scan next Friday when we should find out boy or girl!

Noasaint - :hugs: I only had 7 eggs, and since I am 38 the odds weren't good. so hope it works for you the way it did for me.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Yay!! Thats great news!!!! 

noasaint - I hope they grow soon!!!! Insurances suck big time! Im sooo angry about them. Im getting bills left and right and I havent even fully started IVF yet.


----------



## noasaint

Aaaawwww,* Littleangel* how sweet!! Glad you are doing well. Will you be finding out the gender or no?

*Stinas*, ouch!! Those stupid bills. I called my insurance today and confirmed no limit on IVF thankfully so now that I think about it if I have to do it again by end of year I will. 

Thank you for the kinda words *Aleja*, I really appreciate it. I think this group is the only thing keeping me going at the moment.

So I got the call. Finally. E2 is 2172, the little ones still have not grown. We're going to go ahead and get the 4 that are there. ER is schedule for Friday. I'm nervous and excited, worried a lot about none of them fertilizing cause we're not doing ICSI. I'll be on Vivelle patches and Crinone after the ER. Most likely will have a 3 day transfer which is fine by me cause I told my work I'd be back on Tuesday which is our busiest day of the month. Ovidrel shot in 10 minutes woo hoo!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Noasaint- Having come i appreciate your decision to do ER. Yay for the trigger. I hope you have atleast one healthy bub from just 4 eggs, like littleangel said, it takes just one. It is awesome that insurance covers everything, and if for whatever reason this doesnt work, im hoping you can do another round before your insurance expires.

littleangel - it feels so lovely to hear updates from you. I am eager to know your baby's gender too. Have you started thinking any names. I am sure your bump is super cute.

Stinas- not getting covered for IVF under insurance can add a lot of stress to IVF. I am sorry your insurance gives you alot of trouble. For me anyways nothing is covered, but we knew how much we would need to shell out and fortunate for us, we were able to save the right amount of money just in time.

Aleja, Sheri, how are you.

Mammywannabe- thank u for your sweet thoughts. The other ladies here are right about the prefilled injections, there is always some left behind after you have used it all up. It has always been so for me too. I was worried like you too.

Me- I was in a lot of pain yesterday after ER. But i just chose not to use any pain relievers. Today is a lot better . I can feel that the pain is going to go away completely by the end of the day.Hoping to do some shopping in the evening.I hope the pain goes away by then. I dint have bleeding or spotting yesterday or today which is awesome. Started using progesterone pessaries since ER. Now I know why they are called "messy" :haha: . This was my first time using it. The nurse told me I could use it vaginally or rectally. Vaginal bullets seemed just so gross I couldnt imagine doing it rectally. Have you ladies found any one of them better than the other. Atleast I am grateful I dont have to do PIO shots. In a few hours time I would be told the fertilization report. ET is likely to be on Saturday, I am happy when they actually told me we may not have to cancel ET , and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - Yeah it sucks, but it is what it is. lol Im glad yours is unlimited! Take advantage of it!!! I hope you wont need it after this cycle, but for baby #2!

honey - It is sooo awful that they dont cover anything...but ...we were not expecting them to. Thankfully we are able to pay for it on our own, but it still stings to shell it all out at once. Its going to cost upwards of almost 30k since we need all the "extras". I guess it just hurts more since this all went sooooo fast...there was no time to stash some cash aside for easier access. We really didnt expect to go the IVF route for sure, we thought the surgery could work....that went out the window pretty quick. 
DH has a very demanding long hours business, so to add this stress on top of it really gets to him sometimes. Especially now that its the busiest time of the year.


----------



## honeycheeks

Just got a call from the clinic, 23 fertilized out of 28 which i think is awesome. looks like we might do a day 5 transfer.


----------



## aleja

hi gals honeycheeks wow you got so many eggs!! congratulations. no doubt you will have plenty of blasties to freeze too x

noasaint, can the clinic change it to icsi if they need to? just in case you only have a few eggs and to make sure they fertilise? so glad to hear it is going ahead.

stinas, hopefully the surgery and cycle will be the first and only time you are shelling out $$$

I am doing ok, nothing happening....waiting for my first monitor visit next Thursday


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks aleja, the ET is likely to be on monday. I am glad it is a 5 day transfer, lesser days to wait after ET and OTD. Is there any update from you?

noasaint - aleja has a fair point here. It would be very worth asking for ISCI if your clinic will do it.

Stinas- That is huge money that you are spending on a single IVF cycle. You really deserve success the first time. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## littleangel

Noasaint - we find out gender on Friday. I am so excited, will let you guys know when I find out! Xx

Honey - that's an amazing fertilisation rate!!! Your eggs and DH sperm must be very good. I felt the same about 5 day transfer, less time to wait. Silly I know but I also felt like the lab is a controlled environment, the longer they are in there and not in me, less chance I can mess it up! Roll on 5dt on Monday xx


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you very much...you are in mine as well....so are all the rest of the IVF & Azoo ladies!! We have been through enough already, we all deserve it! 
Thats amazing news!!!! wow!!! Yay!!!! How exciting!! Do you know how many you are going to transfer? I cant remember if you told us already.

aleja - Thank you!!!


----------



## noasaint

Lol Stinas, there will not be a baby #2. 

ICSI is not something I am willing to do. We are doing AH and that's as far as I will go.

Looking forward to Friday Littleangel!!!!

Way to go Honeycheeks,, you should have lots of frosties


----------



## Stinas

Why not?

Sorry if im being blunt...you dont need to answer.


----------



## drsquid

honey- congrats that is fabulous


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel - i have a feeling its a girl, it would be exciting to fidn out. Me and DH dont have a lot of problems other than my blocked tubes at the moment, so we always expected good results with IVF. I feel the same, I can relax and take my time to be myself and not worry about the embies as long as they are in the lab and well taken care of. If they were inside me already, Im sure I would be worrying about them already.

Stinas- Since my Estradiol values were high, the doctors might let us transfer only 1 as there might be an increased risk of OHSS with 2 growing embryos. We personally want to do 2, still 1 is better than no ET this cycle.So far Im doing good, so hoping that the clinic will let us transfer 2. 

noasaint- goodluck and :dust: to you.

drsquid- thank you. Hoping that inky and squirt have found their fav corners to snuggle in for 9 months.


----------



## noasaint

Home from ER, feeling very crampy but that's it. Unfortunately only 2 eggs retrieved and other than that I have no info since no one advised me, they advised DH who didn't ask questions. Praying both fertilize.


----------



## littleangel

Noasaint - hugs and hope you feel better soon. Fx your luck starts now and both turn into beautiful embryos xx


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats honeycheeks on the no of eggs.
That is great no...hopefully you will have loads to freeze and get your 5 day transfer

well done you x


----------



## Mammywannabe

fingers crossed noasaint,that they develop into perfect emmies

good luck to all xx
i have my scan tomorrow to see if the drugs are working.
hopefully there will be a good no of follices growing


hugs to all girls
praying for us all x


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint- Praying that both fertilize and grow into perfect little embryos.Sending you loads of :dust:

Mammywannabe- good luck for your scan. Thank you for keeping my embies in your thoughts.

littleangel- did you find out the gender yet?


----------



## littleangel

No, next friday :)


----------



## noasaint

Honeycheeks, how are your embies doing?

Stinas, I don't mind bluntness at all as I'm a very blunt person myself. For me I just have personal beliefs about ICSI. It's just not for me but I'm very glad it's available to those that need it or want it. Beautiful children are the result of ICSI and for this I'm glad.

Just got a wonderful call. Both eggs fertilized last night!!!! I'm so happy right now. Trying to remain cautious knowing they may not divide but I'm praying and wishing and trying to stay calm. Today I feel pretty good although I feel ravenous, I'm just very hungry for some reason. A little soreness trying to have a BM (sorry TMI) but no cramping thankfully.


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint- thats amazing news. Grow embies grow. I was very sore after ER too, still a little sore.

I am to call the clinic tomorrow morning to get an update on the little ones. I hope they are happy and well taken care of in the lab. The lab said they would call me whenever there was any bad news, and I havent got any call yet, so thats hoping that all of them are happy there. Progesterone makes me soo tired and sleepy. And I am quite bloated in the evenings.


----------



## littleangel

Noasaint - that's wonderful news!! xx


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all well, I'm so tired & nauseous from the progesterone pesseries & work I've hardly been online :sleep: so much has happened on here I'm not sure where to start so I'll just give out lots of baby dust to you all :dust:

I have et tomorrow 4th time lucky maybe...


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri- Sending you lots of sticky baby dust. Fingers and toes crossed for you. I have ET tomorrow too. I am yet to receive a call from the clinic to confirm the appointment. Progesterone made me feel very tired and sleepy. Luckily it dint make me nauseous. I hope you feel better soon. And this time it is definitely going to be a sticky BFP.


----------



## aleja

Theres lots happening at the moment .. Good luck with ET's and 2ww ladies x


----------



## sheri76

Honey that's great we get to share the dreaded 2ww together :happydance: will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## drsquid

i think i just got a faint bfp

Spoiler
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1042/photobmj.jpg


----------



## noasaint

Drsquid I see it!!!! Wow!!! Hope it keeps getting darker for you in the upcoming days. Did you already test out the trigger? I think I'm going to test before the transfer tomorrow and test my trigger since this is the first time I've ever had it.

GOod luck Sheri!!! Sending tons and tons of sticky baby dust to you!!!

Honeycheeks, hope the transfer went well hun.

Crossing my fingers and toes that my little embies are loving their incubator and growing nicely. I should be getting a call here in the next couple of hours to give me their grades and time for transfer tomorrow.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- didnt test out my trigger however i only had 5000units this time (previously 10,000) and the shot was on the 11th. im going to test again tues am before my beta


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - Thats great news!!!!!

I hope all you progesterone ladies get a little energy and feel better soon! 

DRSquid - I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleja

Hi drsquid..yeehhhhaaa 
What DPO are you? Hope it gets darker tomorrow 

Noasaint fx for your embies


----------



## drsquid

Aleja- I'm 6 days post 5 day transfer. (well 7 now)


----------



## noasaint

Well I am happy to report ladies that this morning two beautiful embryos were transferred. 6AA and 7AA. It was quite painful as I have a ridge in my uterus that was preventing the catheter from passing through. Oh well, it will be worth it. Surprisingly the valium didn't make me too loopy.

Sp drsquid, time to name my little ones :) For some reason I thought petri would be a good name for one but I'm stumped on the other. You can see how they nicked the sides of them for the AH, kinda neat.

https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i359/pressjunk/Misc/Embryos.jpg


----------



## drsquid

Noasaint- I guess dish would be lame for the other. Umm Pete and petri :)


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,
Drsquid hope that line gets darker today!!!

Noasaint that's great news you, honey & myself all in the same 2ww :)

Aleja when do you start your FET cycle? Or are you already in it? Ive missed a few days here & there... 

Honey how are you feeling?

Had my FET yesterday & can hardly remember a thing! My dr gives me Ativan to take 2 hours before & I'm kinda awake but nobody's home haha back to work today I'm not taking anytime off this time & with no trigger or hcg support I guess I can start testing early :)


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - those are some nice looking embies!!! Good luck!


----------



## littleangel

Great news Noasaint!! And Sheri too! Enjoy being PUPO. Lots of sticky dust for you :dust:

Honey - did you have your ET?

Do you guys in the US have sedation for ET then? I didn't have anything, just for ER.


----------



## sheri76

Thanks littleangel :) I'm in Australia, it's not normal practice at my clinic to have anything for ET. My cervix does almost a complete right angle so my HSG & first ET were very painful so the last 2 I've had Ativan which is a muscle relaxant like Valium I don't really remember much at all from the transfer :winkwink:


----------



## aleja

hey gals,
Ok let's get this PUPO show on the road. GL for drsquid, noasaint, sheri and honey xxx

noasaint, it must feel awesome after all the pre-cycle stress to think you now have two little bubbas trying to make a home inside. 
drsquid, has the line gotten darker today?

Sheri, i am hoping to have a FET this cycle. my first US and BT is on Thursday to see what's happening down there.


----------



## drsquid

aleja-

Spoiler
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg


----------



## noasaint

Congrats drsquid!!! You are definitely pregnant!!!


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys =)

as far as sedation- nope not sedated for embryo transfer. it was no more of a big deal than iui. headed straight onto public transport after and sat in court all day


----------



## iamme28928

has anyone here has icsi with low sperm morph??
xx


----------



## littleangel

Congratulations drsquid!!! :yipee: that's wonderful news :hugs:


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats drsquid its great news
delighted for you

happy healthy 9 months ahead
x


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all
update from me
I had ay getting another scan this morning and am having egg collection on friday...getting excited now.
we are having icsi .......
fingers crossed just want it over and done with now

hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Stinas

CONGRATS Dr Squid!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

mammy- waiting for it is far more stressful than doing it. i didnt find er to be that big a deal. and the meds were nice =)

thanks guys. still waiting on my beta results


----------



## sheri76

Congrats drsquid :flower: hopefully some of us will be joining you very soon :winkwink:


----------



## honeycheeks

hey ladies- there is a lot going on, on this thread at the moment. 
huge congratulations drsquid.
Good luck to everyone PUPO, Im not in the PUPO list anymore.

My Update - I got moderate to severe OHSS and was hospitalized for 3 days. Just got home now. I might at any moment go in for a re-admission in the hospital. So that means no ET till August. OHSS is so horrible that ET is not even on my mind.
Good luck everyone, I need to rest a lot. I will be back here as soon as I get better. I hope more BFPs would have been announced by then.


----------



## noasaint

*Honeycheeks*, rest up girl!! So sorry about the OHSS, I'm sure it's painful and uncomfortable. Come back whenever you can update us on how you are feeling. (((hugs)))

Good luck *Mammy*!!! Hope you get lots of good follies and have an easy go for ER.

Crinone has kicked in for me and I'm soooooo sleepy at work today. I thought I had avoided this side effect but I guess not. I've got a little fan pointed at my face just to try and keep me awake to get through the day. I will confess that I think about POAS constantly.


----------



## septbride

Hi iamme, 

Not yet, but that's what we're heading for in August. What sort of morph are you looking at? My DH's is variable, on his third and last SA it was 0%! But our RE pointed to her bulletin board, which is covered in baby photos, and said that some of those babies were from 0% morph dads... fx'ed! 

xx




iamme28928 said:


> has anyone here has icsi with low sperm morph??
> xx


----------



## iamme28928

we have 1-2%
anyone else?xx


----------



## littleangel

Honeycheeks - I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Oh no! I hope you get better ASAP!!!! 

iamme - My DH has something called Azoospermia....no sperm at all in semen...as far as we know it is due to a cyst in his prostate causing a blockage. We will be doing a TESE July 9 and freezing whatever sperm we hopefully find...then we are doing ICSI.


----------



## aleja

Honey...omg!!!! I can't believe you were in hospital. Rest up .. ohss is horrible but you will feel better and your embryos will be waiting for you x 

Drsquid!!!! Congratulations !!! When is your beta test?

Sheri .. Does your DH go with you to FET? I am feeling a bit bummed as my DH may not be able to attend our first FET . GL x 

Noasaint when can u start poas?? It's so hard to stay focused on anything else!!! 

Stinas wow the surgery is coming up so soon now x 

Mammy good luck with EPU wishing you lots of baby dust

And Iamme, we did an icsi cycle for low sperm and motility.. Not morph but similar issues. They only need a few good ones to be able to fertilise your eggs


----------



## Mammywannabe

sorry honeycheeks hope you are feeling better soon
hugs down the web

i had my EC today, it went well 24 eggs,so happy with that.
just hope now that they are good quality.and they fertilise
the only issue the doc had was that there could be a cause for ohss so i am to ring if i have any sickness ....i just had a few cramps today but nothing major!!!!

have to say the nurses,doc were lovely and i had ivdrip so i was knocked out.so happy about that...the hubbie says it was funny as all i said when i came out of the groggy state was i was going to have poched eggs ..what am i like 
well its going to be a nervy few days...if all goes ok, they are aiming for a 5 day transfer next wed but it could be monday, 3 day transfer

hugs and good luck to all gals
thinking and praying for all of us on this journey
xxxxxxx


----------



## aleja

Mammy, well done on your EPU. That's a lot of eggs you got there!
Fx about the fertilisation. I am sure you will have plenty of blastocysts too.

My natural FET cycle has been cancelled. I got the call yesterday and I was so shocked....apparently my BT and US results show that I am not ovulating this month. WTF?? The FS gave some instruction about me starting Provera in 10 days and then I will be on a Clomid cycle for the FET. 

I have always ovulated although i have really long cycles. I told the FS lots of times that I ovulate late etc but suddenly because nothing is happening right now they decide to cancel. Interestingly, my FS is going overseas today so part of me thinks its just more convenient to cancel than wait it out because he won't be around to keep monitoring me. I am soooo annoyed!!

Sheri, have you had clomid on your FET's? I was sooo hopeful of having natural FET's but now if I am having ovulation problems then this changes everything. We went from male factor issues (me-no problem) to now stressing about my own fertility.


----------



## sheri76

Aleja im sorry that really sux! I've never been given clomid in any cylcle & it does sound like they cancelled out of convenience :growlmad: I was just as upset when my cycle was cancelled as I was when it failed... My partner comes with me for the ET I'm not aloud to drive for 24 after I take Ativan which is a muscle relaxant they give me.

Honey sorry about your OHSS hope you are feeling better, I'll be thinking of you.

Mammy congrats on a great EPU.

Stinas not long to wait for the surgery.

Noasaint how is your 2ww going?

Anyone I've missed hope your all well :)

I'm 5dp5dt & not really symptom spotting just trying to go with the flow this time


----------



## noasaint

Yay *mammy*!!! 


Sorry *aleja*, I know cancelled cycles are heartbreaking. I'm hoping your next cycle can be medicated and make those little embies stick.

*Sheri,* I envy you for just going with the flow. Wish I could, I'm too anxious and nervous. the 2WW is torture :( I'm scared to test but scared not to. i want to be prepared for disappointment as my beta results will come when I'm in the middle of a work day. i plan on using an internet cheapie tomorrow morning and start FRER on Tuesday.


----------



## drsquid

aleja- bummer im sorry

noasaint- that is why i tested sunday when my beta was tuesday. i had to know before i had to be at work or in court. even after the first one i was scared to test again


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Sorry it got cancelled! Thats a bummer...hopefully they can get everything sorted out soon!

Our TESE is coming up....next monday! July 9th! I cant wait...getting super excited/nervous! 
AF should be here soon, so I might be able to start BCP a little earlier than we thought. Exciting.


----------



## noasaint

Wow, Stinas that super close!! 

Internet cheapie was negative this morning. Its still early and those things suck anyway. Will use FRER Tuesday


----------



## sheri76

I bought 20 Internet cheapie hpt last cycle but didn't get a chance to use any as it was cancelled before ET so this time I tested 5 & 6dp5dt & bfn then this morning at 7dp again bfn wasn't upset at all as I just assumed after 3 cycles it might never work for us but I got a very faint bfp after work today so I did it twice to make sure & showed my other half to make sure I wasn't seeing things with my new reading glasses but he assured me there's a second line & now I have to wait all night to test again in the morning to see if it's darker :wacko: If there's one thing I've learned about myself through IVF it's that I hate waiting!!!!


----------



## aleja

OMG sheri.....!!!! take a photo!!!!!! :thumbup:
I can't wait to hear about it tomorrow....

i remember you had a natural FET earlier on.....should I just give up the dream and start going medicated cycles?? part of me wants to try to resolve this ovulation issue and do it naturally but that could take months. I have started taking herbs but basically have lost faith in my body right now. Maybe I should just listen to the FS and just take the provera and clomid and just get on with it. 

Noasaint, i hear you...waiting is soo scary.. I held out from POAS until i started spotting by then i knew it wasn't looking good so it wasn't that much of a shock. 
Getting bad news on the phone at work would be horrifying. I got the call at work about my cancelled FET and I literally had to walk into another office (I work in an open office space) just to be on my own and gather my thoughts. I had to really suck it in to not burst into tears. 
Keep strong and keep POAS xx

Stinas, I am so excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

This time next week I will know if we have sperm!! Im super nervous! 

Sheri - I hope this is it for you!!! 

aleja - You have waited long enough....I would say just take the provera. It couldnt hurt to try it.

Honey - How are you doing????!?


----------



## sheri76

Aleja, yes OMG! ive attatched a pic (i think) the top test was yesterday arvos & the bottom one is from today, slightly darker, though 2 hours after the test yesterday i had some darkish spotting but this morning its all gone, could be a really good sign or a really bad one... more waiting now :wacko:
It is very hard to keep putting medication in your body month after month, when my natural FET cycle failed then the medicated FET cycle was cancelled the dr prescribed the HRT cycle i asked the nurse straight out "what would you do" her reply was "i would do what the dr wants he knows best" so i put my faith in him & i believe in fate.:flower:

Stinas ill be thinking of you & wishing you all the sperm luck in the world :spermy:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## noasaint

Wow!! Wonderful news Sheri!!!! OMG I am so happy for you, after all the waiting it looks like it's finally here.

Now ladies, can this be what I think it is? This morning......about an hour old.


Spoiler
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i359/pressjunk/TEST.jpg


----------



## aleja

Hey girls 

Yes!!! I can see lines!!!!! Woohooo ... When is the official BT ? 

thanks for the comments about my dilemma ..you are right why pay the FS the big bucks when I'm reluctant to listen to him!!


----------



## sheri76

Woohoo noasaint I can see 2 lines there! How exciting:happydance: here's hoping our lines get darker :dust:

Aleja that's what we are here for:winkwink: 

My otd is on Monday.


----------



## littleangel

Sheri - that's wonderful! So happy for you xxx


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - Thank you!!!!! I see linesssssss!!!!!!!! wooo hooooo!!!!

noasaint - I seee it!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheri76

Thanks ladies, I bought a clear blue digital today & it says pregnant 1-2:bfp: nothing is sinking in though, I think I need to hear those words spoken to me from the nurse with my blood test results :)

Honey I hope you are feeling better & not in hospital again :flower:


----------



## aleja

Sheri I an so happy for you .. Congratulations it must feel surreal x


----------



## noasaint

*Happy 4th ladies!!*

This morning's FRER came up faster than yesterday's and is darker. I'm thrilled!!! DH is also very happy. Not enough light here to take good pics but here's one anyway. In my clumsiness I spilled my pee cup all over the counter and 5 foot long bath mat which I am now washing. I don't trust myself not to drop a stick in the toilet so I use a cup. All for a good cause right? LOL

Like Sheri, I'm kinda in shock as I've never seen a BFP before.


Spoiler
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/14/000/126/GWQxs7miINPqKGPA0127oRyB57y5kuzb_lg.jpg


----------



## honeycheeks

hey Ladies, there is so much good news here.
Congratulations Sheri and noasaint. It is so thrilling to hear about your most deserved BFPs. Wishing you both a very happy 9 months.

Me; I was in hospital again for 4 days. I am totally drained of all energy. Still had to go out shopping yesterday evening and bought some maternity clothes as I suddenly have 10 extra inches on my waist.


----------



## sheri76

Thanks Honey I hope the OHSS settles down for you soon :flower: how many blasts have you got frozen waiting for you?

Aleja- surreal is a good description! 

Noasaint- yay, it is nice to see the OH excited...


----------



## littleangel

OMG Noasaint!!! I can't believe I missed your BFP. I'm away at the moment and only getting time to catch a few minutes and I didn't check your spoiler. Congratulations!! :hugs:

That's 3 BFPs this cycle, isn't it? Wonderful news ladies. Hopefully everyone else will be joining soon.

Honey, hope you feel better soon. You will need those maternity clothes soon enough anyway, after your frozen cycle, I'm hoping. This is a lucky thread and your turn will be very soon xxx


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi all
i am back from my ET today, it went really well. They put one blastocyst back was hoping for 2 but they siad as i had 4 to freeze they leave it at one.

the nurse said he was the best grade it could be so thats great.
now im relaxing today but back to normal tomorrow.

when is the earliest you can test for 5dayt?????
hugs and kisses to all
congrats to sheri on the BFP and noainst i can defo see a double line!!!!

hugs xx


----------



## drsquid

Sheri- heh thought that too... Still doesn't feel real

Noasaint- yay!!!!

Honey- I'm so sorry you've been so sick. I hope you are on the mend.


----------



## aleja

Hey gals, noasaint that is definitely a bfp !!!! 

Honey I am so sorry you are still sick ... How terrible for you . Xx 
Mammy well done on your ET ..now you are PUPO!!! 
I am not sure how early you can test but I guess 5dp5dt ??? But that might still be early 

Sheri how many FETs did you end up doing in the end? This has suddenly turned into a very lucky thread


----------



## sheri76

Aleja I did a natural FET 1st then the medicated FET that was cancelled because my eostrogen had dropped & this one is the 3rd FET which is HRT which I have found to be the easiest, no injections I take two prognova (eostrogen) tablets 3x a day & 1 progesterone pessary 3x a day & they don't turn you into a psychotic hormonal monster like the crinone. Although I will have to keep taking them until the 12th week :wacko:

Mammy- I started testing at 5dp5dt but I didn't have a trigger to give me a false positive, but if you start testing early & get a bfn at least you would know that any bfp after that shouldn't be false. Good luck :dust:

Noasaint how are you feeling? My line was almost as dark as the test line on the Internet cheapie today, can't wait for the BT! :happydance:

Thanks drsquid, I don't think it will sink in until I see a heartbeat :)


----------



## noasaint

I'm the same Sheri, I want to see that heartbeat and at the very least beta doubled.

Got a positive ona digital this morning and it hit DH finally. I don't think the pink lines meant much to him but that digital made it real. Lol


----------



## drsquid

sheri- me too

mammy- i got a pos on 6dp5dt. it was crazy faint (i thought it was neg and then looked again a few min later). dunno what it would have looked like on day 5

afm- i got nothing. just crazy crazy tired. ate too much yesterday which was most uncomfortable. stomach is not happy today. got progesterone rechecked today (it was still high monday so they told me to stop supplementing and get rechecked today to see if i can stay without supplement, fingers crossed,).


----------



## littleangel

Mammy - the research suggests you don't get better odds with 2 blasts vs 1 (or minimally). You just get a greater risk of multiples. After doing research I went into my ET asking for 1 to be put back, but they persuaded me 2 because the spare wasn't sufficient quality to freeze and would have just been wasted. In your position I would definitely have gone for 1 and freezing the others, much better odds of overall success that way. 

Enjoy being PUPO and fx for you! Xx


----------



## littleangel

So I had my scan last week and baby is a boy!!! I expected to be a little disappointed because I always wanted a girl, but when I saw how perfect he was I just felt such a rush of love. I feel so lucky.


----------



## noasaint

I'm so happy for you littleangel!!!! How exciting. Can't wait to see what you will name the little guy.

Drsquid, when will you find out how many beans you have?

AFM, got a positive on a digital this morning, DH now believes it is real and freaking a little. I'm just excited. Beta is tomorrow but I bought more FRER in case I get the itch over the weekend. FRER this morning came up even quicker than yesterday and is maybe a half shade darker. Stick little one please!!!


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- the 18th (unless i scan earlier elsewhere but im trying to hold off cause i know i wont see a heartbeat this early etc). congrats on the hpts. you cant get your doc to move it up to today? will they call tomorrow or wait all weekend? can you get your 2nd on sunday?


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> noasaint- the 18th (unless i scan earlier elsewhere but im trying to hold off cause i know i wont see a heartbeat this early etc). congrats on the hpts. you cant get your doc to move it up to today? will they call tomorrow or wait all weekend? can you get your 2nd on sunday?

Wow you have a lot of willpower not scanning earlier!! Lol

My RE practice is not flexible in the least bit (my personal RE is but she can't sway much from their protocols). Beta tomorrow morning and they will call by end of day. Second beta will be Monday. I forgot to call and ask if they are testing my TSH again, I normally have to remind the tech when its time. A friend of mine gave me a rec for an OB close to work which is awesome. I had no clue where any good ones were but I know I will be with the RE till 10 weeks.


----------



## Stinas

Congrats again on all the BFP's!!!!! Super exciting!!!

Honey - I hope you feel better soon!!! 

littleangel - Yay for a boy!!!!!


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! hope you all have a great weekend. Beta today was 50.06. Trying not to be discouraged since numbers vary in range a lot on different websites and it kinda sounded low to me. I have to wait the entire weekend and go back on Monday. Praying it doubles!!!


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - dont read too much into those numbers. Everyone is different. Just enjoy the fact that you did it!


----------



## sheri76

Noasaint, I thought anything over 20 was good? I don't have my first beta til Monday, I'm still testing & the line is super dark but still nervous about the BT! I'm sure we will both be fine :flower:

Stinas, not long now! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## ttcinct

Hello ladies!

I am new here and currently going through my second IUI cycle ei injectables. My doctor says if this does not work she is going to refer me to IVF. I am just trying to get a feel for how much this affected those of you that work? Did you feel worse with the extra medication? On ER days and ET days? My dr. Said I would need probably three days off per cycle from work.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Noasaint hang in there. Hope you have a relaxing weekend and that Monday brings you the double beta xox

Littleangel congratulations about your little boy

Ttcinct, best wishes on your upcoming iui hopefully u will not need to do the IvF cycle. 
However in terms of days off work I took 3 after my EPU but I got a mild case of ohss so I was sick. I was lucky that my EPU and ET fell on a weekend too. My clinic does monitoring before 9am so I didn't have to take time off during the stims

Stinas, good luck for your DH's surgery on Monday


----------



## drsquid

i took only 1 day off for egg retrieval. went straight in after my embryo transfer

afm- gave in and scanned today... yikes

Spoiler
looks like 2 yolk sacs in one, and one in the other... ie possibly triplets... this was transabdominal... may scan again this weekend to look at that one sac again.https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7396/photo1yp.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Dr squid is that 2 sacs I see?!!! Yay!!!!!!!!

Didn't see your quote of the two sacs....too excited to scroll down lol


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies. I'm scared beyond belief!! Pray for sperm!!! I will know really early Monday morn, so I will let you all know ASAP. Let's hope af comes any day so I can start my process as well. If she does not come I might go insane....my boobs are Killing me!!! Plus next Sunday I go to Bahamas, so it would be nice not to have af.


----------



## aleja

Oh my goodness drsquid....are you feeling worried about this? so one of your blasts divided! 

I think I would be crapping my pants if I saw multiples . 
GL hope the next scan shows what's going on .


----------



## drsquid

aleja and stinas- *preg mention* looks like it might be 3... this was a non official transabdominal scan at work.. official scan is the 18th. i might go look again at that sac with possible 2 yolk sacs *end mention*


----------



## Stinas

Ohhhhh is that what the bottom dark spot is? 
Wow


----------



## drsquid

stinas- no.. the one labeled '1' looks like it has 2 yolk sacs, ie identicals. the second sac is labeled '2'


----------



## notoptimistic

Drsquid - how many embryos did they transfer? 

Hello ladies- I'm starting ivf! Lupton luteal protocol. Injections will probably start on the 17th!


----------



## sheri76

OMG drsquid! How exciting :happydance: can't wait to hear results from your official scan! Were you hoping for multiples?


----------



## Stinas

Dr Squid - ohhhhhhhhhhhh I see now! Now im really curious as to what your official scan is going to tell. Thats exactly what happened to this lady on youtube I watched the other day.


----------



## aleja

Stinas I hope they find some sperm that would make your Bahamas trip extra special x


----------



## drsquid

unfortunatly no, i dont even want twins. im single.


----------



## aleja

yikes mrsSquid well you had some very healthy blastocysts there and it looks like they both stuck..it must feel very daunting then to be thinking 3 babies.. Surely your FS should have mentioned the possibility of a splitting embryo( although it must be fairly rare I would imagine)


----------



## sheri76

Drsquid you must be very overwhelmed, & to be honest having more than one baby at a time isn't something I would want if given the choice but these things are out of our hands :flower:


----------



## noasaint

Good luck *Stinas*!!!

Wow *drsquid*. It's so early, must be nervewracking. Do twins run in your family at all? I'm sure it's quite scary to think of multiples right now. Wishing you the best.

*TTCINCT*. My ER fell on a Friday thankfully then ET on Monday. I took 2 days off work but a total of 4 days in a row. Had it not been a weekend I would've taken the 4 days straight anyway. The stims made me feel pretty good actually. The hard part was blood draws every other day then every single day towards the end, had to get up super early to get them done then race to work. After ET I was super tired for several days due to the progesterone. But overall it wasn't nearly as bad as I had imagined in my head. Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Thank you!!! OMG that would make it the best trip ever! 

DrSquid - Im sure everything will work out...many single women do it on their own...heck, even the ones in a relationship do it alone. You will be ok.


----------



## Mammywannabe

wow drsquid.
thats great news...maybe 3 yipee!!!

im on day 3 past 5daytr, and going out of my mind with overthinking! I have slight cramps but nothing major, no spotting.so not really sure whats going on.
how am i going to next week,i dont know!!!!!

hope everyone is doing well???


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello everyone, there is a lot of news here for me to catch up. I have been super tired and still recovering from the OHSS. It has been the most trying time of my life. I need loads and loads of rest. A little amount of activity drains the life out of me. 

drsquid- I am hoping you dont have more babies than you personally prefer. Good luck for your scan.

stinas- I hope you have some good sperm news after the surgery.

Noasaint and Sheri- enjoy the glory of pregnancy.

Everybody else, I am yet to read all the posts from where I left it last. You are all in my thoughts and :dust: to all.


----------



## noasaint

((hugs)) :hugs: Honeycheeks. I'm sure it's very difficult with the OHSS and I hope you get to feeling better very soon.


----------



## sheri76

Honey what you are going through sounds dreadful, I hope your feeling better very soon :hugs:

Stinas, best of luck for tomorrow :flower:

Mammy, the 2ww is torture! Try not to analyze every little symptom, easier said than done I know :dust:

Noasaint how are you feeling? Do you have your 2nd beta tomorrow? :)

Aleja have you seen your dr again? 

I have my 1st beta tomorrow, still getting dark lines on my hpt so I'm sure I'll have a good result.


----------



## noasaint

sheri76 said:


> Noasaint how are you feeling? Do you have your 2nd beta tomorrow? :)
> 
> I have my 1st beta tomorrow, still getting dark lines on my hpt so I'm sure I'll have a good result.

Hi *Sheri* (my little bump buddy you!). Doing OK. yesterday and most of last night I had AF like cramps that woke me up often. coupld of pains in my sides yesterday. We smelled some candles at the mall yesterday and one of them made me queasy. I skipped testing yesterday but did one this morning and the line is slightly darker than Friday, but not red as you had put in a previous post. It's till hot pink. Second is beta is tomorrow yes, I'm so *nervous it's ridiculous. It will be a very long day as they don't call till after 2 PM usually. My energy seems to come and go but I'm trying to drink a lot of water and make sure I'm not eating something I shouldn't. Did you know deli meat is a no-no? I had no idea!!!! how about you, how are you feeling?

Can't wait to hear about your appnt Stinas!!

Mammy*, you poor dear. This 2WW is torturous. Hope you can find something to keep you busy. For me, I constantly was doing my nails, cleaning out a file cabinet and shredding papers, anything to keep myself from going bonkers.

Anyone heard from *Haj *lately?


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I hope you get better very soon!!! Do you know how long you have to wait until your ET?

Sheri - Dark lines are good! Good luck tom! 

Im super nervous about tom! I have a good feeling, but im still freaked out. AF came last night, so I feel like thats just a stroke of good luck, as odd as that sounds. I get to do my CD2 bloods while DH does his biopsy, two birds with one stone type of thing. Then BCP and stims. Just hoping tom works out. DH is completely stressed out, im trying to keep my cool in front of him, but its not going well, thank god he works late so he wont notice.


----------



## sheri76

Just had my blood test, I'm on 2 weeks holidays with today being my first day off & I was awake at 6:30am which is very early for me. Bloody nerves!!! 

Noasaint bump buddy :haha: I've had a few queasy moments too, & I fell asleep on the couch at my inlaws yesterday after our Sunday roast lunch haha:blush: 

Stinas I'm glad af turned up, what great timing!


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - YAYYYYYYY for holiday!!!!!!!!! Your body is probably just not used to being allowed to sleep lol Enjoy it!!!


----------



## sheri76

Just got my beta results & they came back at 990 :happydance: think I'm in a bit of shock! Don't know what else to say...


----------



## aleja

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Sheri ..what else do you need to say except that u are knocked up!!!!!

GL to Noasaint, stinas and mammy

Honey Awww darl I hope u get well soon x 

I finally got a smiley opk this morning so hopefully this means I'm back to ovulating again . Sheri my FS is currently away but he has instructed that I start using clomid next cycle (hopefully I get the FET)


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - thats great news!!!!!

aleja - whoo hooo for smiley opks!!!!!

As for me...not so good news. DH biopsy showed just a few sperm. They are going to look into it further to see if pathology can find more sperm, which they will freeze. I was advised to start my BCP, but I need to talk to my IVF doc to see if she found out the results of the biopsy before I start taking them. 
This sucks, thats all I can say right now. I know it only takes one sperm, but still....it just sucks.


----------



## sheri76

Stinas :hugs: sorry you got not so good news, hope they find some more. Ivf is 2 steps forward & 1 step back. We found it very frustrating waiting for answers with my OH sperm issues... :flower:


----------



## drsquid

afm- *preg mention*scanned today 5wk 5day and did transvag

Spoiler
twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg


----------



## sheri76

Drsquid, loving the pics & congrats on 2 heartbeats :happydance: how are you feeling?

Aleja, yay for the smiley face :happydance: hope you can do another transfer very soon.


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, 
Stinas so sorry to hear about the biopsy . That is such sad and disappointing news for you both. When will they have the results for the next pathology . 
As u said they only need a few good ones .. You guys can still do icsi afterall 

Drsquid yay!! I can't believe how clear the foetal sacks look ! You must be relieved that it's 2 not 3 babies


----------



## Stinas

Well laides.....I have GOOD news!!! We have 2 vials of sperm!!! You only need one for one cycle of IVF!! So we are going ahead this cycle!!!!!!!!! I start my BCP tonight! I went from complete depression with no hope to tons of hope! 
Thank you all for the support! 

DrSquid - Glad to see there is only two babies in there! I bet that was a relief for you. Congrats!!


----------



## notoptimistic

stinas - which protocol are you on?


----------



## Stinas

Honestly...I have no clue lol....I know the meds im taking, but not the protocol. Gonal F pen is the only one I can remember off hand. I posted them somewhere in here.


----------



## littleangel

Yay Stinas, good news xx


----------



## noasaint

Stinas so happy for you!!!!! :)


----------



## sheri76

Stinas that is fantastic! :happydance: you & your DH must be so relieved! :dust:


----------



## Jamitha

Hi Ladies. I am awaiting AF to start BCP as I begin this IVF Journey! Question for you all- did anyone do acupuncture and/or massages during the stimming and near transfer day????

Any other suggestions? I have been taking Bee Pollen/Royal Jelly for the past 2 months. Hope this helps too! ( I had my BFP in Nov with it)

Good Luck to everyone!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## aleja

Woo hoooo stinas! How many cycles do u have enough sperm for? Hopefully it won't matter x 

Hi jamitha I havent done Acu during the fresh cycle but am planning to do it for a frozen cycle . GL with your cycle hope everything goes well 

Noasaint I noticed on your signature block ur beta went up.. Awesome news congratulations x


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Thank you! We have 2 vials....you only need one per cycle of IVF. I plan on freezing everything. DH refuses to do another TESE, and seeing him like this, I dont blame him. Our urologist wants him to go on meds to increase the sperm, but if we have 2 vials right now, so we are just going ahead with IVF. I think DH might take the meds and see maybe if it will come out normally, which I doubt, but its worth a try. As of now, we are full force ahead with IVF. First BCP last night until the 23rd, then I go and get my meds! Im excited and am praying to god that it works on the first try.


----------



## aleja

well done stinas it's all going to happen quickly now. You may only need the one vial anyway. can't wait to hear how your cycle goes. GL. xx

honey, hope you are well hun


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid - you must be relieved it is just 2 babies and not 3.
Stinas - yay for the sperm, your BFP isnt too far away now, wishing you a BFP the very first cycle.
Aleja, mammy and everyone else , lots of sticky baby dust to you :dust:

I havent been on here lately, I havent yet recovered completely. I am getting as much rest as I can for the moment.

Sheri and noasaint and drsquid - I hope you are living the moment of truth and excitement to the fullest.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies! I should be starting stims the 25th!! Thats when I go in for my blood and ultrasound....I finish my BCP's the 22nd. I had a little spotting today...is that normal? Is it from the BCP's? AF finished 2 days ago. 

Honey - I hope you get well ASAP!!!! Do you know when your ET will be?


----------



## noasaint

So happy for you *Stinas*!! This is a very exciting time.

*Honeycheeks*, I'm so sorry you're still not recovered yet. You poor thing. Sending you get well (((hugs)))

*Jamitha,* I also used Royal Jelly w/ Bee Pollen but also drank decaf green tea every single day, plus a super B complex up until one week before ER when I switched to straight folic acid.

AFM I got some good news this afternoon. My betas are finally where they need to be. Today's number was 583, doubling time of 43 hours. First ultrasound is schedule for 7/26. They didn't want to see me back before then but I convinced the nurse to give me one more beta on Monday. Time to order more Vivelle and Crinone. I can already tell this baby is taking after DH. He does absolutely nothing with speed and these slow betas are completely just like him.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. I've been stalking this thread for awhile now, reading along with all of your stories. I had a suspicion I might be headed down this road for awhile now. I am 39, DH 44. We have a 2.5 yr old DS who we conceived first try ( I was 37 then), but I had some problems when I delivered. I have been given the diagnosis of Unexplained Secondary Infertility. We have been TTC #2 since Jan 2011 with no luck. An HSG shows my left tube is blocked, but everything else is good. I ovulate on my own, with regular periods. I've done 5 rounds of clommid, 100-150mg, and now have been referred to a fertility clinic, most likely for IVF.

I was a bit sad when my Gyne told me she had nothing left to offer me. My DH was out of town working when I got the news, and no one knows about the fertility problems. This is a second marriage for both of us, neither one of us had children prior. We are completely blessed to have our DS, but we had hoped to have a larger family with more kids. Hard to think that our little man might not get any brother or sisters :(

Anyways, we have just been referred to the clinic, and the waiting time is approximately 6 months. DH has done his SA, but we don't have the results yet, and I have to repeat all my blood work as all results have to be within 6 months for a referral. I did my CD3 and now just need to do the CD21. 

Anyways, that's me in a nut shell :)


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - Yay thats great news!! Do you know yet if its one or two in there? How many did you transfer back? I cant remember.

AltaMom - Welcome!!! Im sorry you have to go through IVF for your second...I can only imagine how frustrated you are not knowing why....BUT...there are some lovely ladies here, so you are in good hands!


----------



## honeycheeks

:Hi: Jamitha and AltaMom, welcome to this thread.

Stinas - My frozen ET is in my September cycle. My ovaries are still swollen from OHSS. It is a long wait. Hopefully there are more BFPs on this thread by then.

How is everyone else? Wish you all an exciting weekend.


----------



## sheri76

Noasaint you must be so relieved! Hope you & I can start to relax soon & enjoy being pregnant :)

Honey, sorry your not fully recovered yet :flower: your bfp is just around the corner!

Jamitha, I looked into accupuncture but didn't get it in the end. Good luck with your ivf cycle & welcome :flower:

Altamom, I have 2 dd's from a previous marriage that were conceived the old fashioned way, my DP has a very low sperm count from a blood disorder & the medication he takes for it. Being told I would have to do ivf after natural conception was very strange but I didn't find the whole process that bad at all. The worst part is the waiting... Good luck & welcome :flower:

Stinas, Aleja hope you are both well

I've got a head cold :growlmad: can't tell if what I'm feeling now is my cold or early pregnancy except for my boobs they are still sore. Beta #2 is on Monday fx


----------



## noasaint

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. I've been stalking this thread for awhile now, reading along with all of your stories. I had a suspicion I might be headed down this road for awhile now. I am 39, DH 44. We have a 2.5 yr old DS who we conceived first try ( I was 37 then), but I had some problems when I delivered. I have been given the diagnosis of Unexplained Secondary Infertility. We have been TTC #2 since Jan 2011 with no luck. An HSG shows my left tube is blocked, but everything else is good. I ovulate on my own, with regular periods. I've done 5 rounds of clommid, 100-150mg, and now have been referred to a fertility clinic, most likely for IVF.
> 
> I was a bit sad when my Gyne told me she had nothing left to offer me. My DH was out of town working when I got the news, and no one knows about the fertility problems. This is a second marriage for both of us, neither one of us had children prior. We are completely blessed to have our DS, but we had hoped to have a larger family with more kids. Hard to think that our little man might not get any brother or sisters :(
> 
> Anyways, we have just been referred to the clinic, and the waiting time is approximately 6 months. DH has done his SA, but we don't have the results yet, and I have to repeat all my blood work as all results have to be within 6 months for a referral. I did my CD3 and now just need to do the CD21.
> 
> Anyways, that's me in a nut shell :)

Welcome!! This is a lovely bunch on this thread :) May I ask why your wait is 6 months? It seems like a long time especially given your ages (no offense as I'm right there with ya). My RE wanted to be agressive and fast due to our ages. Another question.....what about doing injectables? I can completely understand wanting to do IVF though as the chances are higher. Maybe you'll get lucky and have twins so your family will be larger like you wanted. Good luck no matter what!

*Stinas*...Spotting is totally normal on the bcp. Pretty sure I've only got one bun in the oven. We transferred two but with my low betas it's for sure just one which is exactly what we wanted. We will be having one child exactly like we wanted, no siblings.

*Sheri*..are you having any ms yet? I'm not but I hear it should start in the next week or so. Lovely right? I was a little queasy in the shower this morning but not bad. My BFF recommended keeping large zip lock bags in the car, she said it saved her more than once. Good idea! You are so right about needing to relax and enjoy it. I feel like I'm on edge constantly.


----------



## sheri76

Noasaint I'm only having small bouts of nausea & light headedness although I have no appetite until the afternoon, I'm making myself eat a banana or drinking choc milk but then in the evening I want to eat everything in sight :wacko: with both my dd's I had bad MS the first from 6 - 12 weeks & the second from 6 -18 weeks & I thought it was never going to end! I'm not looking forward to that but at the same time I'd rather feel sick than feel nothing. The zip lock bag is a great idea! I did vomit on myself in the car with my first dd :haha:


----------



## AltaMom

Thanks for the welcome, ladies :)


noasaint: it takes 6 months to get in for the consultation appointment. There is only 2 fertility clinics in the whole province, so they are very busy. Injectables can only be prescribed by the fertility clinic here, my Gyne can't order them for us. I would love to just be able to get in and get things sorted, I hate that time is ticking! I will be 40 in January, DH45. So I'd love to get in before then.


----------



## drsquid

I'm 6wks 3 days. I had one time I was crazy nauseated but I think that was
Vitamins on too empty of a stomach. Other than that... I'm tired and bloaty and my boobs hurt. Oh and I've gained 4 lbs. mom said she didn't really have ms. Luckily I can scan at work so... Scanned Friday and still two heartbeats. Official us is weds


----------



## littleangel

Hi Jamitha and Altamom :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Did you get the OHSS because you have PCOS? My IVF doc said I have mild PCOS and I will have to go get checked more often so we can avoid OHSS. 

Sheri - I hope you feel better soon. They say your immune system goes really low during first tri....so maybe it is a symptom?

noasaint - Perfect!!! I kind of figured the spotting was normal, but anything now and days makes you wonder with all these meds. 

drsquid - Thats good that you dont have ms....especially carrying two I would imagine it would make ms worse. Good luck on your official US!

I hope you ladies have a great week!! I will be away in the Bahamas on vacation...I might pop in and out...depends on if we get wifi.


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
Noasaint, drsquid and sheri :it's nice to hear your babies are all progressing well. :flower:
Even though ms sounds like it will be tough (especially the possibility of throwing up on myself!!!!!) but I really look forward to one day being able to experience it:blush:

stinas, OMG Bahamas sounds amazing!!! what a nice way to unwind before your stims start. 
If you have PCOS please make sure they do monitor you a lot and that the meds start as lower doses as your follies can potentially grow very fast and excessively.

Honey, :hugs: I am sure you are giving your little ovaries the TLC they need :kiss:

Hi Altamom, as Noasaint said 6 months wait is such a long time so it's a shame about the limited clinics. 
I hope you enjoy this thread as it is really great

Hi everyone else out there!


----------



## Stinas

aleja - The OBGYN I went to said nothing to me about PCOS, but the IVF doc said i have a slight/mild case of it....im guessing she knows more since she went in and did the ultrasound of my ovaries. She seemed like she really plans on watching me closely...which makes me feel good. I never knew anything about all this stuff and she told me it twice...hopefully we can avoid it.
I know! This vacation actually timed out good for me....not so much for DH, but hes making the best of it.


----------



## noasaint

*Altamom,* so sorry about the 6 months wait. That is really unfair. Can you travel to see a different RE sooner? 

*Stinas*, I agree with Aleja about the PCOS. Even very mild case of it. I'm glad they will closely monitor you. I'm also jealous about the Bahamas!!! DH and I need to figure out where to go in November and I haven't a clue. We don't want to fly and I'm not sure how much walking I'll be wanting to do at that point.

Hi sheri and drsquid!!!! Hope you are enjoying your little ones.

New symptoms for me, for which I am definitely not complaining. I had a breast reduction 5 years ago so I have little feeling in my boobs. No soreness at all but for two days my nipples have been sensitive. I've been burping quite a bit too which is making me slightly queasy. I've been drinking gingerale to help that. DH has completely stepped up and done most of the housework. Beta #4 tomorrow, I'm definitely not as nervous as I was before. I did an ic this morning just to see and it's darker than the last Thursday one. No more testing for me, all out :)


----------



## aleja

GL Noasaint, I think after this last test you can well and truly sit back and enjoy your growing bubba x

stinas, how is your DH doing? 
I have a friend who is planning to do IVF as her partner is paraplegic, therefore cannot ejaculate naturally. She thinks he has to have the surgery to find the spermy. What should i tell her about this type of surgery? any helpful hints?

I didn't know about anything related to either the female or male reproduction system but having assisted conception quickly changes this!


----------



## noasaint

Thanks Aleja!! 

4th beta went well today (2159 with a doubling time of 38 hours) and now I feel like I can breathe. My taste buds are way off. Nothing tastes good especially proteins. I had to choke down some chicken parm just because I knew I needed proteins. It seems all I want is salt and carbs aside from steak. I can't get enough steak!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!! Hope all is well with everyone!! 
Greetings from Bahamas!!! 
We are having an amazing time. Dh went in the water today despite doc orders...but I don't blame him. Lol 

Aleja - can your friends oh feel his balls? Of he can't, he will be just fine, if not...it's really uncomfortable. If you look at them it looks like vampire bites. They become super swollen and after surgery really high up. 
If he is producing sperm I'm pretty sure it will be less invasive. My dh is apparently not making a normal amount so they had to really dig and take tissue samples. So I'm sure that's why it's taking longer to heal. 
I hope it's a lot easier for them.


----------



## sheri76

Stinas hope your having a great time! 

Hope everyone is well :flower:

My 2nd beta on Monday was 6700 but I also had some bleeding the same day so now I'm waiting for my 3rd beta next Monday :wacko: more waiting!


----------



## aleja

Hi Sheri wishing you lots of positive vibes for your next test. Oh boy that must be very scary seeing blood but I hear it is common with IvF pregnancy. Your beta numbers are great though 

Stinas, thanks for the info about DHs surgery . Wow it sounds like such an ordeal for him . 
I am not sure about whether my friends DH has feeling down there but I think they are expecting that it will be hard to find good (if any ) sperm . Her DH takes lots of painkillers and meds so thats another issue they will have. 

Bahamas sounds so decadent .. I'm not surprised your DH has gone in the water. It would be such a shame for him to miss out


----------



## drsquid

sheri- oy i got brown stuff yesterday and there is a bit left today.. my head knows it is no biggie but.. still got someone at work to check on them. first official us is today.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. So so far all of our lab work is normal. Just waiting for DH SA. I've called the Gyne office twice and they can't find the report?!?!? They said that they will contact me tomorrow, and that a message has been left with the Dr to find it. Good Lord! I still have to get more blood work on CD21, but so far there is nothing abnormal with me and DH. Not sure If I'd be happier knowing that there is something wrong, or happier that there is nothing at wrong to explain the infertility.


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint- your beta are awesome

Stinas - I hope you are having a wonderful time in Bahamas. You deserve this holiday. Hope DH feels better soon, poor him.

sheri - your beta looks awesome, but I dont blame you for being worried about the blood. Hope it is nothing. I have heard lot of women with normal pregnancies also have some bleeding in their first trimester. Hoping all is well for you and good luck for next beta.

Drsquid- I hope you are well and the brown blood means nothing.
AltaMom - It is a shame your clinic cant find your report. I know it is far more disconcerting when they find nothing wrong with you and you just cant get pregnant. I really wish you get pregnant without any meds. Sending you miracle :dust:

Me- I am a lot better now. Almost back to normal. Thats good news as I need to get ready for my sister's wedding. I am going to be busy in the next coming days with the wedding preparations. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## ladyf

hello....again! 
l joined this thread when it started but wasnt sure about where l was in my ttc journey cause of my confused gynae & dr.had just found out that DH had low sperm count (17 million)but they were just giving me clomid instead of doing more investigations like HSG, lap etc. 

anyway,thanks to Aleja:flower: & Honeycheeks :flower: advice l finally decided to put things into my own hands.got a referral to an ivf clinic.Fs found out l have a low ovarian reserve, it's less than 1.yes, it's that bad. so he said we need to do ivf to concieve, wish l had gone to him a long time ago. so, guess l belong here after all. l have my first appt on the 24th of August, seems so far away. l doing the down regulation cycle, they sent me some info in the post so that l can read ahead & prepare questions. not looking forward to the injections!

haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but congrats Sheri ,noasaint, drsquid and anyone who got their Bfp!

Honeycheeks & aleja - hope your BFPs are just around the corner.

everyone - lots of baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

ladyf :hugs:, we missed on this thread. It is good that you decided to take control of the situation and got a referral to an IVF clinic, Though the investigation results dont seem so good, atleast you now know the real situation and how it needs to be handled. I hope you are in good hands now. August isnt too far away. I am guessing my FET would be in the same cycle as your IVF. Sending a lot of :dust: your way. Wishing you a quick :bfp: with no more roadblocks. The needles werent as worse a nightmare as I had imagined. The worst parts of IVF is the waiting before your first appointment and the wait after ET. The rest is not as bad as you imagine. I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## ladyf

Honeycheeks-am happy l know what is going on with my body & l have a good Fs, seems like he knows what he is doing. l just hope and pray IVF works. because my AMH is really low the Fs said he said he will put 2 embryos ( hope l they get the eggs) back, wouldn't mind twins :winkwink:. the appt is dragging for sure, that will give me time to read around on what to expect. hope the injections won't be too bad for me too. can't wait to get the ball rolling. 
hope we get our BFPs soon. thanks for the baby dust!


----------



## sheri76

Honey- so glad you are feeling better! & hope you have a great time at your sisters wedding.

Ladyf- so glad you took control & got a referral. The injections are the easy part of ivf the waiting is the worst part. Good luck :dust:

I'm just waiting for my next beta on Monday. Have a lot of nausea & my boobs are sore & tingly & im finding it hard to keep my eyes open :sleep: 

Hope you are all well & enjoying the weekend :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!! Im back! We had a great time!! Sad to be back, but im ready to get on the crazy train again lol
I take my last BCP tom night and go in on wed for bloodwork. I will also be picking up my meds...so im guessing I will start wed or thurs? I dk...sometime soon I guess. 

Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Sheri, Im glad I recovered before my sister's wedding. You are having all the pregnancy symptoms and hope you are well. Good luck for next beta. Cant believe you are already a sweet pea now.

Stinas , it was a well deserved holiday and glad that you had an awesome time.
It is so exciting to hear that it is all happening for you now after all the hurdles you had to go through. You are almost there. Wishing you all the luck needed for this cycle.

It is interesting to see all the ladies with recent BFPs share their symtpoms and experiences here. Keep it coming ladies.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Im sooo glad you were ok for your sisters wedding!!! When is your ET again?


----------



## aleja

hey ladies,
Welcome back ladyf!!! :flower:I was wondering where you had gotten to hun. I am so glad you finally got some answers about your ttc situation. Although the news must have difficult to hear, as the others said, knowing what the plan of action is makes things seem more tolerable.

I also agree that WAITING is the worst part about this!!! :dohh:The rest is pretty easy in comparison. 

Altamom, I really hope they find the test results..surely they can't lose them??!!!

Sheri, all the best with your beta today xx

Honey! you are back and feeling back to normal!! yay! I hope your sister's wedding goes well and gives you something to focus on before the FET

Stinas, it is all systems go now you are back. You will be on the injections in no time!!

And me: well i just got back from a 4 day mini-holiday with my 2 friends. Was very relaxing - we just ate lots of yummy food, got our hair done, and did not much else! it was perfect!
today is my last provera pill (still no AF). I have an Acu appt this morning. I think the witchy should come this week and then onto the FET cycle (hopefully)

Hello to the other ladies :kiss:


----------



## littleangel

Honey - glad you are feeling better. 

Sheri - fx for your beta 

Xx


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Aleja- hope af turns up soon, your mini break sounded wonderful!

Stinas- the Bahamas sound wonderful, hope your bloodwork goes well Wednesday 

:dust: to you both 

Got my beta results today it was 37,380 :happydance: & I'm booked in for a scan tuesday next week


----------



## noasaint

Holy cow Sheri!!! That's awesome!!! They wouldn't scan you this week? 

Welcome back Stinas!

I'm finding it very hard to concentrate waiting on my scan Thursday.


----------



## drsquid

scanned again today (hey last one was last weds, i held out pretty well). omg they are soo big. saw little umbilical cords. the did doppler.. 160 on one and 150 on the other. they are starting to look like little people rather than blobs. didnt get pics though cause the machine was out of paper =(


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - My FET is only in september.

Aleja - your mini vacation sounded so relaxing and wonderful. Makes me miss my girl friends. Hope AF turns up soon for you.

Sheri - Those are awesome beta numbers. 
noasaint, sheri - Cant wait to hear about your scan.

drsquid- that sounds so amazing. It must feel so special to be able to see how little humans are created. Show us the pics next time.


little angel :hugs: Look at your ticker, the baby is so huge now. Hows the bump?

:hi: everyone else


----------



## littleangel

I've got quite a big bump! Fundal height 25cm, so right at the top of the curve for my gestation. Baby is kicking lots too :hugs:

Sheri - congrats on your beta result 

Xx


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Its right around the corner!

Dr Squid - Thats soo cool that you get to scan yourself whenever you want! Must be soo nice to get to see them anytime! Are you going to find our the genders when its time or keep it a surprise?


----------



## drsquid

stinas- dont wanna find out. hopefully i pull that off.. just so few surprises in life.. of course that means 2 boys and 2 girls names


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies

Glad to hear of the relaxing holidays. We are going away next month, but it seems so long to wait!

So DH has to redo his SA. He's so thrilled!!! haha My Dr did get the results back, but said that they were 'inconclusive'. So to repeat them to get a 'better sample'. LOL I find it a bit funny, actually. All the poking and prodding we all have to go through, and all he has to do is fill a cup. Oh I guess my humour is a bit warped, at this point. Anyways, he's out of town until next week, so we'll have to do it then. My CD21 blood work is on Friday, so it's not really putting us behind or anything.

Hope you all are well :)


----------



## sheri76

Noasaint I hope your scan goes well, you must be so excited! I have to wait til Tuesday my clinic seems to do everything a bit later than everyone else's. :dohh: 

Alta good luck with the 21 day blood work & SA number 2.

I bought some sea bands today for nausea, they seem to be working so far.

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!
I hope all is well with everyone!!! 
Well tonight I am officially on the IVF train. I start with 2 gonal F and menopur. Im kind of getting a little scared. I sorted everything out into zip lock baggies. I go back in a couple days. 
What should I expect? Should I keep them in the fridge? The nurse said do it around 8-9. Can I get away with doing it a little earlier or a little later? I work weekend nights so im trying to figure out a way not to bring them with me. 
Sorry for all the questions...im just nervous.


----------



## drsquid

stinas- generally as long as you do it at the same time it is good. they just told me morning and evening (menopur in the am, gonal at night). i kept the gonal in the fridge because it lasts longer that way but once it is mixed it is only good for 30 days anyway. 

afm- scanned ysterday and saw a small subchorionic hemorhage, even though i know it is common and expected spotting...when it showed up today i still dont like it =(


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - you are good as long as you do it at the same time everyday. Any time convenient for you would do. I hope you did well with your first shot.

drsquid - Hoping you are good.

sheri - i just looked up what sea band is. Did your morning sickness improve after using it? I cant remember if were sick before using it. It would be really interesting to know.


----------



## honeycheeks

Alta mom - good luck for second SA and cd 21 bloods


----------



## Stinas

She ended up changing it to 3 Gonal F and no menopur....she said she will add the menopur later. 
Should I ice my belly first? I heard yes and I heard no.

DrSquid - I ended up putting both gonal f and menopur in the fridge. 

Honey - how are you feeling?


----------



## drsquid

i never iced my belly and didnt have problems with either of them. also didnt bother letting them warm up etc. only shot i didnt like was the cetrotide cause it itched. menopur burned but not too bad... oh and pio of course but the shot was fine.. it was an hour later the agony started (allergic apparently).

afm- cant access imageshack at work... is my pic showing in my sig spoiler?


----------



## Stinas

Thanks DrSquid!
Yes, you can see the pic of the peanuts!!!


----------



## drsquid

thanks... yay gummy bears =)


----------



## Stinas

How are you feeling?


----------



## drsquid

ok. tired but not as bad. kinda crampy today which im trying to ignore (totally normal of course... spotting has already stopped) ive really not been sick which is super nice. good thing i can scan cause otherwise id be super nervous with the not real sick thing. boobs hurt though.


----------



## noasaint

Good luck Stinas!!! I iced sometimes with the Menopur. My right side for some reason was more sensitive than the left (I alternated nightly). Ovidrel didn't hurt at all until a few hours later, I was super crampy and sore.

Drsquid, your little beans are so cute!!!


----------



## drsquid

ooh yeah the trigger shot always hurt the next day. i took a pic of my poor bruised and black and blue belly but none of those hurt


----------



## Stinas

Well...day 1 of Gonal F was not bad at all! I think getting the mixing was the hard part...I was having issues with bubbles, but for a first time I didnt think I did that bad. The actual needle was not bad at all. It did burn for a about a min afterwards which was a weird feeling, but nothing major. 
Now im just worrying about when I go to work this weekend. I wont be able to mix all this stuff at work. Sat they will probably change my meds up a bit, im guessing, but I was wondering if I can mix the meds about an hour or two before and shoot up later? 

drsquid - Lucky that you can scan away. I would be scanning daily lol

noasaint - You excited for tom scan???


----------



## drsquid

the gonal is several days worth (depending on your dose). so you can mix that in advance. ive also pulled up a dose worth and took it with me. dont worry too much about bubbles. they wont hurt you. the only problem with them is that any space with bubble doesnt have medicine.


----------



## Stinas

Oh good! Thanks Drsquid! Thats a relief.


----------



## aleja

hey gals,
Stinas, yay you are well and truly on your way!!!!! you will feel like an expert in no time at all. 

Drsquid, your babys look cute but i cannot see the hemorrage. I guess its hard to see it when I don't know what I am looking for. its sounds like a worry but its a relief to hear it is common 

Noasaint, good luck with your scan x

Sheri, i have a question for you: on the other aussie thread, you mentioned that we can get something off medicare for our tax returns/..what is the name of the medical rebate/paperwork?
I hope your morning sickness settles down however it is very exciting to think it is all happening in there!

Hi everyone else...


----------



## noasaint

How are the inections going Stinas? Still a piece of cake?

I am happy to report baby saint has a healthy heartbeat of 108 and is measuring 6w0days which RE said was fine. I go back next week and if all is well get released to a regular OB. Doesn't that sound too soon??? I thought REs monitor till 10 weeks. DH was pretty excited to see the heartbeat this morning, I cried a little. Now I guess I am going to hunt online for ratings on OBs!


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - awwww that must have been sooo nice to hear!!! Yeah, that seems quick, but must be a good feeling to be "normal" now. lol 
I just finished my second shot...Its not soo bad. Im getting better at it. I didnt need to look at the video today lol


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Aleja it's called a Medicare Benifit Tax Statement https://www.medicareaustralia.gov.a...4-guide-to-medicare-benefit-tax-statement.pdf
Hope that website explains it better than I could :winkwink:

Stinas hope the Injections are going well, it's all happening now :)

Noasaint, so happy for you! are you relieved now you've seen a heart beat? Tuesday seems so far away for me! :)

Honey the sea bands do seem to be working well I only take them off over night so I wake up feeling a bit yucky, my dear OH brings me toast in bed at 5:30am before he goes to work & that helps a bit too. I hope your enjoying a bit of normality before your FET starts :)

Anyone I missed :flower:


----------



## littleangel

yay Noasaint!! Congrats on your scan. That's wonderful news! I was discharged at 6.5w at my first scan when they saw a heartbeat, but that's obviously in the UK. I was told at this stage, my risk and pregnancy was essentially a "normal" one.

Everyone - I'm having a little celebration of my own today - It's our V-Day!! I feel very emotional today, because I never thought we would get this far. I still don't really believe that one day soon I will get to hold my baby.

I have my fingers crossed so tightly for all of you xx


----------



## noasaint

Oh ok, I will stop freaking out about being released then ;) LOL.

I went ahead and made my first OB appointment for Aug 9th. I was hoping to get a super early appointment if I called far in advance but no such luck. I'm just taking the day off since the appointment is at 10 AM. Luckily the OB is about 2 miles from our house. I can't wait to actually hear the heartbeat in a few weeks. 

Sheri, so glad the bands are helping. Tuesday is right around the corner, I'm sure you are super excited for your scan!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

I've not had the best time these last few days...
Woke up late Sunday with some more bleeding but not as bad as last time & no pain, nurse just Said take it easy & have bloods & scan on Monday. I went to have a shower Sunday night & almost passed out, it was scary lost sight & hearing, it passed very quick, woke up Monday morning at 5:30am very dizzy & went straight to ER. I was very dehydrated they put on a drip made me feel better almost instantly! They gave me a scan & baby was looking good, hb 155 & measuring spot on at 7w5d :) was told I have a clot that is causing the bleeding & it's quite common :shrug: waiting for a call from FS tomorrow. 

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - OMG that sounds soooo scaryyy!!!!! Im glad its nothing super serious and happy to hear you and baby are good!! I would have freaked out! Just sit back and relax a few days! Keep us updated!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

As for me...I went in for a scan this morning.....looking good he said. I am still on the 150 units of gonal f, but she said tom and wed I need to do the Ganirelix in the am. I go in again on wed for a scan and bloods. So far no symptoms besides being super tired today....but I did work a lot this weekend.


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Oh Sheri what a stressful few days for you. It must have been a relief to see the baby is doing great but a clot?? How do these things happen? I hope your FS gives you some insight into what's going on 

Stinas I can't wait to hear you bloods and US results . I hope you got some good follicles growing in there!


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri - that really sounded scary. Glad you and the little bean is well.

Stinas - Happy to hear it is all going smooth and you are becoming a pro at the shots.I am excited to hear about your next u/s.

Me- I havent been so good these days. Been feeling a lot sick. My mouth tastes foul and I hate even being within 10 metres of anything that can be classified food. I am tiny already and I am worried I am losing more weight. I am getting ready for a vacation in 2 days and I hope the sickness goes away and I start eating well.

Hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies! Yesterday I had a 10mm and a 12mm on the other side, with a bunch of little ones above it. I think im right on those numbers. I go in tom again. 
The shots are not soo bad. Im just scared of the butt shots lol That needle is a lot bigger. Do they really hurt?

Honey - I cant believe your not better yet! Im sorry. I hope you feel better soon and you get to enjoy your vacation!


----------



## drsquid

honey- im so sorry you are still so ill. *hugs*


----------



## noasaint

How are things looking now *Stinas*? You should be getting close. 

*Honey*, hope you are finally starting to feel better. 

*Sheri*, hope you are feeling OK now and the ms has let up some.

*Drsquid*, I'm super jealous of the awesome pics you've got! The ones I get are so fuzzy and don't even look like blobs.

We saw our little one again today. I would post pic but they are super blurry and fuzzy, you can't even make out the blob. The office was running an entire hour late :( The wait was excruciating and we both ended up missing two hours of work in the middle of the day. Oh well. Strong heartbeat of 120 and I'm now measuring 7w2d so only a few days off. Got released from the RE today, it's kinda sad actually. I will miss the office staff. Once we hit 12w I think I'm going to send them a fruit basket or something to say thank you for all they did. We are just so thankful to be pregnant at our ages with our first try at IVF.

I've been looking up places for 3D/4D ultrasounds in my area since my insurance won't pay for them. There's a place within walking distance and they seem to have the best package rate. I can't wait to get to 15 weeks or so and then I can see if we can have one done.


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - awesome pics!!!

Noasaint - it's sooo nice you got to see your blueberry today!!! I would send a basket too. They are sooo nice in the office. 

I am almost there!!! Doc said estimated er should be Sunday or Monday. 
They changed up the gonal f to the menopur. 
Do the progesterone shots hurt?? I'm scared of them.


----------



## aleja

GL with the egg pick up Stinas I can't wait to hear how it goes ! 

Honey I hope you have a lovely vacation . It might be just what your body needs x 

Noasaint that's great news about being released to the OB. My clinic and FS are lovely too .. If only they all did the full package : IvF to delivery ! 

DrSquid your pic is lovely


----------



## sheri76

Stinas- good luck with the EPU you will be PUPO before we know it :dust:

Honey- hope you feel better soon, enjoy your holiday :)

Drsquid- great pics! :thumbup:

Aleja- hope you are well :flower:

Anyone I've missed :flower:

I'm feeling ok as long as I eat constantly :wacko: I feel huge although the scales haven't moved yet! Boobs are very sore at night & I'm sick of getting up at 3am to pee :dohh: I have appointment on the 20th August with a GP OB my old dr referred me too. One last blood test on Monday & my clinic will release me :)


----------



## drsquid

oy i hadnt eaten and went to a movie today. ate a big tub of greasy extra butter movie popcorn. holy queasy.. tried eating some protein etc to suck it up but i just feel ick now. and cranky. had another crap day with more problems wiht friends.. gee post on fb you are getting pizza with a bunch of people and then tell me im the bad person when i ask if i can come too and get my feelings hurt when i get told it was planned well in advance and was planned just for 3 of you.. umm i saw it get planned this morning and there were people tagged and invited to come along... sigh. yet i ended up apologizing cause well... that is what i do


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies! 
I have 9 follicles on each side. She said I have a "picture perfect uterus". lol ER Monday morning. I did my trigger tonight and i dont know why I was sooo scared. Piece of cake! Maybe its my juicy butt that made me not feel it? Who knows! lol 

Sheri - I bet its bittersweet to get released. Thats what I read from everyone. I think I will be a bit sad as well...everyone in the FS is sooo nice. 

drsquid - Friends could be weird sometimes...and that FB is trouble, especially with big mouthed people. Its always the ones who post every single part of their life who talk crap first.


----------



## aleja

Stinas good luck for tomorrow. I bet they'll get some nice eggs from you ! 

Sheri GL with your last BT tomorrow ... So exciting that you are on your way now 

Have you pregnant ladies told anyone about BFp yet? 

Me: I'm having my first BT of this cycle tomorrow morning .. Feeling nervous as I don't want to go through another cancelled natural FET . This time my FS prescribed clomid which I've already taken . Hope it's helped


----------



## sheri76

Drsquid, Hope you sort things out with your friends, Facebook can be great one minute & make you feel like crap the next!

Stinas, good luck tomorrow, can't wait to hear how you went.

Aleja, so happy your starting another cycle! We've told our parents & siblings a few close friends & the ladies I work with.


----------



## noasaint

Good luck Aleja!!!

I told a few friends that knew we were doing IVF and DH told his boss. We are waiting to tell our parents as we are both not close to either side.


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Thank you! I hope this cycle works out for you!!

Sheri - Thank you!!!!


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies.. So nice to see the little beans stick for those who got BFP's! Dh SA second time around came back normal. All of our pre fertility clinic stuff is normal. So now the Gyne just sends it along to the clinic and we wait for our appt. Ugh! I don't think I can wait up to 6 months!


----------



## Stinas

AltaMom - Yay for getting the ball rolling. Why does it take sooo long for an apt there?


----------



## AltaMom

Stinas- There are only 2 fertility clinics in the province of Alberta. One in the city where I live, and one about 3 hours away. We are being referred to both, so whichever is quicker we'll go with. The other option is flying to Vancouver, which is about an hour and a half flight from here, but the added expense on top of it all would probably be too much for us.


----------



## Stinas

AltaMom - ahhhh I get it. Well I hope they can get you in quick!!

ER was today!!! We have 12 eggs!! Yay! Slight cramping, nothing crazy, less than AF actually. I was shocked...when I woke up I expected a lot of pain. I fell asleep right away when we got home, and I think I might do another cat nap now too. Just wanted to check in! Hope everyone is doing well! ET should be thursday or sat.


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Stinas!!! Glad you are doing well.


----------



## AltaMom

Congrats Stinas! How exciting :)


----------



## littleangel

Brilliant news Stinas :hugs:


----------



## sheri76

Great news stinas, very happy for you :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!! Today is the day I'm most nervous about. I hope we get a lot of embryos or at least a good amount.


----------



## aleja

How did you go stinas?x


----------



## Stinas

I got an update today....so yesterday we collected 12 eggs....10 mature and as of today 3 fertilized. Im a little sad about it, but still happy we got something. I didnt put my hopes up high anyways, but was hoping for more I guess...DH is a little sad, but more good news is that we still have some frozen sperm left! Doc also said the embryologist said that it looks like a couple should fertilize soon. So as of now, we are doing day 5 transfer....nurse said sat, but doc left dh a message saying sunday.....so I will call tom to confirm which day is correct. Now we just need to figure out exactly how many we are going to transfer. We are leaning more towards two, but still not sure yet. They say because im young and healthy, we have a good chance, but im still scared.


----------



## noasaint

Praying for you Stinas. I only had 2 so you never know. Did you do ICSI? I think it sounds just fine, you only need one good one!


----------



## Stinas

Yes we did do ICSI....since its testicular sperm we had no choice. Im glad we did because I feel you kind of have a better shot with it. 
I know all you need is one, but im still scared. We have had a tough year, I just hope it ends well.


----------



## noasaint

Stinas said:


> Yes we did do ICSI....since its testicular sperm we had no choice. Im glad we did because I feel you kind of have a better shot with it.
> I know all you need is one, but im still scared. We have had a tough year, I just hope it ends well.


:hugs: I know, it's very nerve wracking right now. Prayers and best wishes coming your way. Hoping one of those is your sticky bean.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## sheri76

Stinas you are in my thoughts & prayers :flower: :dust:


----------



## aleja

Hi Stinas well you got proof on this thread that it doesn't matter how many embryos you have as long as there is one good one in there! 
Hope a couple more grow so you can get some frosties . Well done and be sure to drink lots of fluids leading up to ET x


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!!! 
We got some more information today from our doc. She suggests to put back two as well. DH & I have been talking about it non stop and also agreed to putting two back as well. She said two embryos look great, one ok, and the others might not make it that far, but we will see by then. Hopefully we have at least one to freeze, but thats another thing im trying not to stress about right now. We are just happy we got something. ET will be sat! 
I have been drinking Gatoraid like crazy! lol
So for those of you who finished or half way through those progesterone shots...how much worse do they get? Im on my second day of them. Yesterday was a piece of cake, but today, it just throbbed! Its a bit better now, but I can only imagine when I have to do that cheek again.


----------



## sheri76

Stinas good luck for sat :dust: & fx for a frostie :flower:

Aleja how did your first BT go? Wishing you lots of :dust: :flower:

I'm getting over a tummy bug, had a few days off work & feel much better.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, I am on vacation and do not have access to internet all the time. There is a lot going on here. Good luck Stinas and Aleja ,I hope you get your BFPs soon.
As for me , I have taken my mind off TTC for the moment as ET is not until September.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I hope you are having a blast!!! It must be nice to take your mind off TTC! You feeling better?

Sheri - Glad your feeling better!! Its nice to have some days off!


----------



## aleja

Hi stinas ! All the best for your transfer on saturday ..you will be double pupo! 

I haven't had any butt injections do not sure what they are like. I had to take those dreaded pessaries during tww

Hi everyone else ! 

Well I had a trigger shot last night to induce ovulation and will be having the FET on Friday .. I am praying my emby will defrost well . 
Other than that I noticed that I have gained 4 kg since IVF started ... So depressing as its a combination of comfort eating and meds. The clomid I had this cycle has made me so bloated I feel like the BFG (Although it should be big scary giant !) 

I am not feeling very confident about these FET cycles. Only 20% chance doesn't seem very high


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - thank you. Good luck to you too!!! I feel like I have gained weight too. I think it is just the nature of the ivf beast.


----------



## honeycheeks

Im feeling good after the terrible OHSS . We are now at my husband's parents house and the father in law thinks he has to ask me everyday when we are going to have children. He irks me like that. I just wish I could forget all this TTC stuff and take it all out of my mind. I dread my FET cycle in september. I have had enough of pills and needles and OHSS and every other thing you can imagine. More than the success of IVF it is the stress of going through it all once again that runs in the foreground of my mind. I have to really prepare myself to be ready to go through it again. My husband wants to be supportive, but when we talk IVF, it doesnt all go so smooth. Maybe it is just not a guy thing to be supportive in a way that I want him to be. 

Aleja and Stinas - fingers crossed for you.


----------



## drsquid

so glad you are finally feeling better. *hugs* it is so hard trying to get people to understand.. and some days you wanna talk and some you dont.. can you tell them you dont wanna talk about it? my dad has pretty abhorrent political beliefs and my mom and i have declared the topic a non starter. we just dont wanna hear about it.


----------



## Nahlah Omar

Hi, I have the same problem, but I have a history of intestinal adhesions and blockages which caused the tubes blockage.. Am 13 years late! Sighs I have my worries too , but am willing to start the procedure but the end of this month , by Gods will..


----------



## noasaint

Good luck Stinas and Aleja!!! Very soon you'll both be PUPO and just in the 2WW. Do either of you plan to test or will you wait for betas?

Honey, I'm so sorry about your FIL. You have been through so much these last few months, it's definitely not what you need to hear at the moment. I do hope he can be more sensitive in the future but most of all I really hope you'll be pg and able to tell him soon!

Glad you are feeling better Sheri! I had a stomach issue yesterday and oh boy, I am sure glad it's over. Looking very foward to getting my doppler on Tuesday!!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Glad to hear you are doing better!!! I know it all just sucks. No one but the people who are going through it understand. DH talks about it, but only to a certain point...then he just does not get it. Hes supportive, but they are not the ones sticking themselves daily and hormones all over the place. 

noasaint - Ill probably test early...im impatient and rather hear the news and deal with it myself first. You got a BFP three days after transfer?!?!


----------



## noasaint

Stinas said:


> Honey - Glad to hear you are doing better!!! I know it all just sucks. No one but the people who are going through it understand. DH talks about it, but only to a certain point...then he just does not get it. Hes supportive, but they are not the ones sticking themselves daily and hormones all over the place.
> 
> noasaint - Ill probably test early...im impatient and rather hear the news and deal with it myself first. You got a BFP three days after transfer?!?!

I got my BFP 8dp3dt. Extremely faint but it was there. I used FRER. Got a digital positive 11dp3dt.


----------



## Stinas

ohhh ok so 8 days after transfer.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
stinas, did you have the transfer? 

noasaint, i think i will test before the beta..i couldn't cope getting the news of a bfn when i am in the middle of work (as the FN tend to call in the afternoons). I'd rather test before hand. I don't have too many HPT left so I will have to save them to closer to the date (as I refuse to by any more right now)

drsquid, i remember you said that you used the donor sperm as you are single (i think i would do the same thing if I wanted a baby without a partner) what does your dad say about this given he has some strong views about stuff?

Honeycheeks, i am not surprised that you are dreading the FET after your OHSS ordeal. That is certainly something not so common to end up in hospital and sick for so long so no wonder you want to put ivf out of your mind. 
On the upside the FET cycle shouldn't be anything like the stim cycle. If you ovulate normally perhaps your FS can have you do a natural FET without many (or any) meds?. It sounds like you over-responded to the FSH injections so hopefully having less meds will suit your system. 
As for your FIL, ahhh some well-meaning people have no idea. I wish they could just zip it. my family is similar but I feel helpless and am just polite and tell them "I'm not sure when we are having a baby"


----------



## drsquid

Aleja- luckily he is only into fox as far as economics go. He is otherwise really liberal. He keeps having dreams about taking his grandsons places (Oy I want at least 1 girl). He is excited about getting to be a grandpa and I don't think he cares either way about the Vietnamese part.


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Yes, I had it yesterday!! 

Got the exact embryo quality numbers this morning as well as some good news....we transfered 1 stage 1 blast and one 5AA. I cant remember what she said the :cold: was...but im just glad to have one :cold:


----------



## aleja

Stinas that is awesome news! Now all you have to do is sit back and wait! I have a good feeling about this for you 

Drsquid it's really quite amazing you are having twinnies - your parents must be so excited .. And I'm sure there will be a little girl in there!


----------



## sheri76

Stinas congrats on being PUPO :happydance: hope the 2ww goes really fast for you :dust:

Aleja I will be praying for your frostie to defrost well & it's your sticky bean also! Will be thinking of you Friday :dust: I've put on a good 6kg myself since stating ivf in February :blush: being on HRT for the past 10 weeks prob hasn't helped either :nope:

Honey I hope you enjoy the time away from ivf so you can start your FET in a positive stress free place :flower:

Noasaint enjoy your Doppler & haven't really thought about getting one you will have to let us know what it's like :winkwink:

I have my first appt with my GP OB next Monday. I'm laying in bed right now reminiscing this time 11 years ago my waters broke 4 weeks early with my youngest dd born tomorrow weighing 6"9. I never would have dreamed I'd be starting again at 36, almost like a first time mum again!


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - Happy Birthday to your DD!!!


----------



## aleja

Awww thanks Sheri x 
What type of support were you on during 2ww of the FET? I started on pessaries tonight - I forgot how much I hate them! 

It is almost like starting again but this time you get to share it with your DD's they will love it! 
GL with OB appt x


----------



## sheri76

Aleja In my FET 2ww I was on pregnyl shots , that's the only thing I remember taking... How did your transfer go? 

Stinas how is your 2ww going? Fast I hope!

How is everyone else? I'm off to my dd's bday party at the fun factory, wish me luck haha


----------



## noasaint

Happy Saturday everyone!

Congrats on being PUPO Stinas!!! How are you feeling?

Enjoy the birthday Sheri, hope you and little bean are doing well.

Sorry about the pessaries Aleja. I'm on Crinone gel once daily and it's not pleasant but IMO better than the progesterone in oil injections. I finally can stop all meds on Thursday!!!

AFM, not much going on. Same old symptoms of stuffy nose and yesterday I had a headache that lasted all day. My job is getting extremely stressful, to the point where I cried a few days in a row and almost blew up on a co worker. I'm looking into possibly taking a stress leave for a few months to make sure the baby stays safe. Sad to say but there are actually multiple people at my job out on stress leave right now, one being pregnant as well. They want us to work more and more OT and it's just not possible. They want Saturdays and 12 hour days, if you don't then you're treated very bad. I got called into the VP's office on Thursday for not working enough OT for her taste. I think it would be best to take a leave of absence as they could care less what the reasons are for not working OT. We shall see how it goes when I discuss it with the OB.


----------



## Stinas

Noasaint - hiii! I'm doing ok. Praying this cycle works ...so far I don't have much hope. Been testing since 5dp5dt...early I know but still BFN. I'm just frustrated. 
That's crazy about your work!! I agree, take the time off and worry about yourself.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies, how is everyone here
Sheri, Noasaint and dr squid, i cant believe you are already almost towards the end of first trimester.

Stinas - congratulation on being PUPO with twins. I cant believe it is all happening so quickly for you. I know this is it for you. I feel very positive about it. You really deserve your BFP.

Aleja, good luck , Im sure it is going to be a BFP.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Thank you! I hope it all changes tom at Beta. So far I have only seen BFN's. I hope the last two day of nausea, dizziness, and migraines is a sign.


----------



## aleja

hi Ladies! 
sheri, i forgot to say happy birthday before! 36 is still a great age and now you get to be a yummy mummy all over again.

noasaint, i hope the meeting with your boss goes well but I would definitely be taking leave if work is that stressful for you. It is simply not worth it for your baby if you are stressed and anxious at work (and then not sleeping and depressed all day). The baby starts mimicking your body rhythms (including heart rate and cycadian sleep rhythms) in utero so its better for you to be calm and content as the baby will then be the same. GL darl and I hope you work it out:hugs:

Stinas I can't believe you are having the beta already! that has gone so quick. I really hope you get some positive news today. i can't wait to hear your result. FX :flower:

Honey thank you for your kind thoughts. 
I did have my FET on Friday last week. The doc transferred 1 blastocyst. So far I don't feel anything. I am on the pessaries 2xday. The FET cyle has been SO MUCH easier than the fresh one. 
I only rested for a few hours after the transfer and then I have been taking it easy since then but have had lots of social things to attend. I feel more positive about my frozen embies compared to the fresh one so I hope 1/4 will stick


----------



## sheri76

Hi Ladies:flower:

Stinas have you had your beta yet? i have all fingers & toes crossed for you! :dust:

Aleja i hope the 2ww goes fast for you & this is your sticky bean! i didnt do bed rest after this transfer either just carried on as usual.:dust:

Noasaint i hope you sort things at work out or take stress leave, i had a whole term off a few years back on stress leave and it was the best thing for me. Sounds like your employer needs a kick up the bum!:hugs:

Honey hope you are well and enjoying your break away from ttc :flower:

I had my first OB GP appt yesterday and he is just exactly what i hoped he would be, very down to earth with a great sense of humor but very thorough. I had a quick scan while i was there and baby was jumping around like a jelly bean, i have my 12 week scan next wednesday :baby:
 



Attached Files:







New Image.JPG
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## aleja

hi sheri, oh your little one looks lovely......he/she looks quite big in the photo!
Thanks for the FET reassurance. 
I must admit I am not feeling very confident today. I can't feel anything!!! not even any symptoms from the pessaries. Did you have any symptoms?
I also had a terrible day at work so I am feeling very negative about everything...bahh humbug:dohh:

stinas, hope things went well today:flower:

hi everyone else


----------



## sheri76

Thanks Aleja, I was amazed that baby is starting to look like a baby now as opposed to 7 1/2 weeks when it looked like a sea monkey.

I'm still on pessaries sometimes I feel light cramping after taking one, as for symptoms I don't think I had any until I started getting faint bfp's at 7dp5dt & even then I wouldn't allow myself to think they were real until I heard the fertilty nusrse say congratulations you are 4 weeks pregnant on the phone, then the symptoms hit me like a brick wall :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!! 
BFN for me....we are now on to FET when my second period comes. I was going to wait and just take BCP's when this period came, but I decided I kind of need a little break. So FET should be mid Oct. It sucks, but as you all know, IVF is not a 100% guarantee. 

Sheri - Love the sonogram!!!


----------



## noasaint

So very sorry Stinas. ((Hugs))

Aleja.....I had and still have days of no symptoms. I know how worrisome it is. Sending sticky vibes your way!

The more I think about it I know I can't stay at my job. I will tell everyone next Thursday which is 12 weeks and hopefully I can start leave the next Monday. I like my team but everything else is awful. Thanks for sharing your experience Sheri, I appreciate it.


----------



## sheri76

Stinas :hug: so sorry you got bfn & so glad you have some frosties. Take care & enjoy the rest from ivf.

Aleja how's your 2ww going?


----------



## aleja

hey ladies,
Stinas I just noticed your BFN news. I am sorry to hear that darl. What a disappointment this journey sometimes is. I totally agree with having a break from the meds as you will feel so much better by the time Oct comes around.

I got a BFN too with my FET #1 
I was very upset of course but I also had the worst PMS so I kind of expected the witch to ruin my party. And she hasn't even turned up yet as my progesterone levels still too high .
I was really hopeful about these frozen cycles but now I don't know anymore. I know I am lucky that I have 3 more embies but maybe I should just bypass them and go to another stim cycle. Ahhhh it sux


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies :flower:

Aleja :hugs: so sorry to read your FET was bfn, it's just not fair! Hope the Pms eases up, I found it worse after my failed FET's

Stinas how are you?


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Im sorry about your BFN also! It does truly suck. 

Sheri - I am doing well....just hanging around trying to relax. AF came sat full blown, med sunday and have been spotting since monday....i was hoping it would finish by now, but whatever. lol How are you feeling?


----------



## sheri76

Stinas Glad to hear your trying to relax, I really enjoyed the "normal" life between my cycles with the odd drink & eating things I knew I couldn't after ET.

Aleja hope your hanging in there? I lost faith in the FET's & was just going through the motions & almost cancelled this cycle & there was my bfp when I least expected it. If only ivf came with a guarantee! 

I'm just starting to feel good again, nausea has almost gone & my appetite has come back in full force! Had my 12 week scan & all is looking good, no further tests for downs needed. Will post a pic soon, I'm not sure how to put a pic up the spoiler way & didn't feel right putting one up after the bfn's...:flower:


----------



## noasaint

How's everyone doing? Any exciting plans for the holiday weekend?

Sheri, glad you're feeling better and that the 12w checkup went well. Did you already get your blood results back or did they not draw blood?

My ms has actually just started but it's random and not very often thankfully. The appetite is coming back slowly but I've lost 4 pounds in 3 weeks. Me and DH are arguing a lot now, i think he's jealous already. Changed my profile pic, it's not a good one but it's the best I've got.


----------



## drsquid

Sheri- you post it the same way you'd usually post a pic but just put

Spoiler
around it. Second one gets a / in front of spoiler.


----------



## Stinas

oooo I cant wait to see pics!!!!!!!
I dont mind if you dont put spoiler...i love seeing all this stuff!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls I am loving the baby pics! It's lovely that you are all having your bubbas around the same time . 
What are your due dates? 

Sheri I totally get what you mean by going through the motions with the FETs. I feel like this right now. My FS doesn't want me to change anything for my next FET so I'm not expecting anything positive. I've even booked in a consultation with him in advance so I can see him after the cycle ends . 

Honeycheeks how are you? When does your FET cycle start?


----------



## noasaint

Happy labor day everyone!!!

We told our parents last night, well actually showed them. Thought I'd share the pic we gave them in a frame that said "grandchildren are the best." MIL was completely shocked and barely had words. My mom was quiet. FIL was drunk (typical) so he wasn't much involved. MIL was sure to tell me we HAVE to pick a name with at an initial of a deceased family member to follow Jewish tradition. I was quick to tell her it won't be happening. LOL. They all want to know the gender the second we find out. But overall they are happy and excited and it went MUCH better than I had imagined. We announced on FB this morning. Lots of people very shocked.


Spoiler
many, many thanks to board member sarahincanada for helping me with the pic!

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/17/000/133/PZ8YfWcxnYBZZblvwRlcIX59isHv2E0e_lg.jpg


----------



## drsquid

aleja- im technically due march 5... but itll likely be in feb... put my most recent pic (last weds) in my sig and avatar


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - awww thats super cute!!


----------



## aleja

That's a great pic noasaint, what an exciting time for all your family 

Re: Facebook why do you think ppl were shocked to hear your news ? 
you guys must have done a great job of hiding the ttc

Drsquid , I guess it must be common for twins to be born earlier. They look big already ! 
Will you have a c-section or are you aiming for natural birth? I still can't fathom what it would be like with twins it must be magical


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies :flower:

Noasaint, bummer about the MS hope it doesnt last long. love the pic, all of our family, friends & work mates know im pregnant but we havent said anything on facebook yet, might leave that for a few more weeks...

Drsquid the pics are great, how big is your twin bump?

Honey how are you?

I have my last week of meds this week :happydance: & my bump has just started to poke out now the bloating has gone down a lil bit:haha: heres my 12 week scan pics one in 3d one normal, not the best quality pic i just took them wit my iphone, couldnt be bothered turning on the scanner:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 3d.JPG
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8









12 weeks.JPG
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## noasaint

Wow, some great scans!!! And 3D already??? I'm jealous of the pics. It seems mine never turn out good. 

As for why people were shocked....most knew I could not have kids since I was told this when I was 24. Plus DH did not want kids and people knew that too. So when he changed his mind and we started seeing the RE we never told anyone since we didn't know how it would turn out.

Still not sleeping, always tired. But I've discovered baby likes ramen noodles. 

MIL has told the entire world now, every relative imaginable has come out of the woodwork. Lol


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello ladies, im just back from my vacation. I feel really guilty for not having posted in a milliion years. I need to catch up on all your updates tomorrow after a good nights sleep.


----------



## drsquid

honey- welcome back

aleja- im going to try vaginal if A is head down. told my ob i woulndt fight a section if that was safer. 

sheri- when i lie on my back i can def see it. i know my uterus is a bit above my navel. i still feel like i look more squishy than pregnnt but i feel better now that im working out again. tomrorow is 14 weeks so... belly pic time .at some point ill start sharing them i guess.


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - Great pics!!! Thank you very much for sharing!!!!

Honey - I hope you had an amazing trip!! You were missed!!! When is your FET?


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Welcome back honey!

Noasaint, it was a good idea that you didn't tell anyone as it makes it extra special . 
I am surprised that they would tell you at age 24 that you couldn't have kids???!!! What an insensitive thing to hear at that age. Well it just goes to show that doctors aren't always right

Sheri the photos are lovely .. Will you be finding out the gender in a few weeks? 

Drsquid, I totally agree with the safest Possible birth . Is there any additional tests or monitoring that you need with twins?


----------



## sheri76

Noasaint I'm not sure I was supposed to have 3d scan as well but while we were waiting the lights tripped out & there was only 3 ladies working & they couldn't reach the power box in the store cupboard to flick the switch so I told my OH to stand up & show them how tall he is (he's 6"4) so he reset the switch, I think she gave us the 3d scan as a way of saying thanks :shrug: I had my BT at 11 weeks & got the results about 15 mins after ultrasound.

Aleja we are going to find out the sex if we can, I left the decision to my OH as it's his first baby, my dd's are from my first marriage.

Welcome back honey hope you had a great time.

Drsquid can't wait to see a bump pic.


----------



## drsquid

took my 14 week yesterday but/. still just flab. =( skipped the gym too cause my stupid head was pounding. i hate taking so much tylenol but... 

3d.. im waiting. they have it at work so i can get one no problem but.. they look better older =) though there is something to be said for a 3d gummy bear


----------



## Stinas

Drsquid - oooo you have to do a 3D!!!!! I never saw one this early!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies, all your baby pics are so super amazing, cant believe how quickly they grow.
My vacation was amazing, but also kept me super busy with the wedding and other things. It is only after I got home that I got a breather. I had my appointment with my RE and am super upset to hear that ET will have to wait till October. It is our anniversary this month and I was atleast hoping to pretend to be pregnant if we could have ET by then. But sadly thats not happening. We have been into this IVF thingy since March and I cant believe 6 months have passed already and I havent had a since embie in me yet. It all just seems like a dream now, everything seems an unreal dream.


----------



## drsquid

why are they making you wait so long?


----------



## honeycheeks

they say i have to go through another round of suppression and then they give me drugs so they can control my estrogen levels, makes no real sense to me to waste another cycle. But I am left with no options.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Im sorry its being delayed longer than you wanted it to be...but its better they level you out so you wont waste a cycle and embie. Maybe we can be cycle buddies!!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Honey cheeks Yes I totally agree that time is just suspended when there is no emby happening. 
how disappointing for you to have to wait longer. I am a little surprised you aren't having a natural cycle given what the meds did to you last time. Have your cycles gone back to nornal? Ah these doctors do things sooo differently. Oh well I am sure the FS has a good plan for you x


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas , when is your FET?
Aleja - whats us update. im sure i might have read it but i cant remember now

My cycles are totally messed up now. I dont ever get a cycle without provera. My body is at its worst , and I dont know if it will ever get any better. For my FET, I now have to take one shot for suppression and then its estrogen tablets. No more Gonal F, so it is not going to be as bad as last time. Thats the FET protocol in this hospital. So lets wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am waiting for AF then I am guessing two-three weeks after that? I dont know how it all goes. I think the meds are the same as you for the FET. I need to go do a follow up apt with my doc. I have been putting it off because im trying to enjoy this non-TTC time....even though its still always on my mind.


----------



## aleja

Hi Honey, stinas and other girls,
Honey, don't fret about your body, it will recover with time. I too thought my cycles would never recover after IVF and also needed the provera. I am sure they will recover back to normal if we stopped ttc'ing for a few months but I think we don't want to wait that long. I know I didn't- i chose to take the provera and now Clomid as I wanted to start on the frozen cycles. Well at least you will not be on any stims this next cycle- that's a good sign.

I am having my #2 FET this weekend. It is completely natural and I am freaking out about that. So far it has been the easiest cycle either. I had 1 BT and scan at CD 12 which showed I was surging and Ov within 24hrs. So the FET is 5 days later with no meds whatsoever (i was practically urging for a trigger or pessaries but FS instructed al naturale) . I don't know about this to be honest it feels like a nothing cycle.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies :flower:

Honey sorry you have to wait so long for you FET & I hope your cycle settles down for you. Nice to see you back online!

Aleja your FET came around fast, wishing all the :dust: in the world! 

Stinas not long before your FET, hope your enjoying the time off ttc!

I had a checkup today got to hear the hb for the first time. MS has pretty much gone I'm just hungry & tired all the time :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Dont be nervous...maybe natural might work better for you? 

Sheri - Yayyy how great to hear the heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## noasaint

Happy 14 weeks Sheri!!! So glad you heard the hb


----------



## honeycheeks

Sheri, im so excited you got to hear the heartbeat
Aleja- Since you are ovulating naturally this cycle, your embie looks like it has a very fair chance. But if I were you, I would still feel something amiss if I did an FET cycle without any drugs, it seems just plain weird, But im praying this works for you.


----------



## Stinas

Just picked up my meds for my FET! 
I have the 2 normal antibiotics Doxy something and i forget the other....then I have the estrace(sp?) and my PIO(yay). So thats not all natural is it?


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - I personally feel it is a little comforting to have some meds during an FET. It would make me feel that we did everything to make it work. But doctors know what is best for you. I cant wait to hear you announce your BFP and join the preggo league soon. Fingers crossed for your FET.


----------



## noasaint

Yay Stinas!!!! Praying for a BFP


----------



## honeycheeks

I can see you ladies are at 14 weeks. I guess you can soon find out the gender. Who is keen on finding out gender?

And have you ladies started thinking of names yet?


----------



## drsquid

i 100% didnt wanna know, unfortunatly baby B disagreed and made a point of making sure i couldnt ignore it. looks like one of each. im still disappointed i didnt wait (dunno how i thought id not find out looking at least once a week)


----------



## sheri76

We will be finding out the sex, our scan is in 4 weeks time :thumbup:

Aleja how did your FET go? Hope this is it for you :flower:

How is everyone else?


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja - How did your FET go? How many embies did you transfer? Good luck in the TWW. Sending a truck load of sticky baby dust your way. You are in my prayers.

Me- I just picked up my meds for next cycle.I have to get my first shot of Gonapeptyl CR on Saturday and then start on Provera.


----------



## noasaint

Aaaawww drsquid!! I had been wondering if you had caught a peek. Glad you will have your girl you wanted.

We want to find out and hopefully will on the 8th when we see the perinatologist. If not that day we have to wait till first week of Nov. I feel like its a boy. Me and DH do not agree on names at all but I have a list for each.


----------



## drsquid

honey- congrats for starting =)


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Yay for starting again! 
Aleja - How are you?!?


----------



## aleja

Hi girlies how are you? I have been off bnb for a few days due to work occupying my lil brain!!! 
Yes I did have the FET last Saturday , just one "collapsed" blastocyst defrosted and straight into the oven. The word "collapsed" freaked me out but the scientist said that embys collapse and expand as the start redividing again . It certainly looked different to the other two perfect looking blastocysts that had previously been transferred ... Ahh well only time will let now. I am on the pessaries again so I am grateful for some kind of LP support . 
I warned my FS that I already have another consult booked with him in October (I am not feeling very confident at all) He said that's great as it may end up being the pregnancy scan!!! Well at least he is feeling positive  

Stinas and Honey GL with the start of the FET cycles, I am thinking of you ladies. 

And too Sheri, Noasaint and DR Squid it's so amazing that you are already thinking of names and finding out genders.. I can only hope to join you soon 

X


----------



## noasaint

Thanks for checking in aleja, glad you are PUPO. Sending baby dust and prayers your way!


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Yay for being PUPO!!! Lots of prayers your way!


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - lots of :dust:
when is your OTD?


----------



## aleja

Hi there it didn't work again . Had enough - I need a new plan of attack . 
Honey and stinas how are you going ?


----------



## drsquid

aleja- im so sorry


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Hi there it didn't work again . Had enough - I need a new plan of attack .
> Honey and stinas how are you going ?

oh dear, im so sorry it dint work. Take your time to pick yourself up. You so deserve a BFP. I am hopeful it happens soon for you. :hugs: 

Me- Waiting for the witch to start my FET cycle. I am nervous. Cant think of how i am going to survive another tww.


----------



## drsquid

honey- cant wait... fingers crossed for you


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Im sooo sorry! This sucks! Did they tell you why they think it didnt work?

I am also waiting for AF to come...hopefully mid week?....with my luck it will come on my busy work weekend....but who knows.

Honey - Hopefully we can be FET cycle buddies!


----------



## bernardblack

Hey thought id come say hi.ive just been referred for IVF and am waiting for the documents to come through the post. The wait for it is a nightmare!


----------



## noasaint

Welcome bernardblack! Lots of great info here on IVF, meds, etc. Do you know which protocol you will be on?

Stinas and honey...................waiting just stinks I know. Hopefully the time passes quickly so you both can get the show on the road as they say.

Drsquid, are you feeling any kicks yet? Nothing here.


----------



## bernardblack

Hi noasaint ive no idea on my protocol. I hope for the easiest and painless one,hehe.

My FS referred me Monday just gone and im waiting on the paperwork. I have an Endometrioma on the left ovary and have been TTC for over 2 years now. Clomid did work but 2 pregnancies resulted in 2 losses. Ive also been on HCG injections but they all failed so here i am nervous as hell about the IVF (mainly because im bad with needles and internal scans cause a lot of discomfort) - got any good tips for me?


----------



## sheri76

Aleja, im sorry your FET failed :hugs: i hope your FS has something different for you too try next time. 

Honey & stinas good luck with your FET :dust:

Noasaint & drsquid how are you both feeling?

Bernardblack, good luck with your ivf journey & yes the waiting is the worst part!

Nothing much new with me just having lots of flutters & popcorn feelings.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- i dunno. i thuoght i felt a pop from a last night. but some much of the time it feels too rhythmic so im sure it is my pulse or gas/


----------



## noasaint

Bernardblack, have you tried icing the area before injections? Helps for some. Is there a reason internals are uncomfortable? I got so used to them after a while. I know for a friend of mine she would take a low dose valium before her gyn appointments because she tended to tense up her pelvic muscles. Not sure if that's an option for you. The more you practice with needles the easier it gets I think. In the end I found giving them to myself was better than DH doing it.

Hi Sheri!! So jealous you're feeling flutters!!!! No movement here yet. Had my 16 week checkup today and all is well. I'll have the results of the glucose test by friday probably and hopefully the 2nd part of the screening as well. Next week we find out the gender :)

Drsquid, what's exactly involved in an anatomy scan? I mean, what do they look at as I know it's an u/s. Do you think 17 weeks is too early for me to see a perinatologist to check the baby's heart? I thought they said 20 weeks but here I am scheduled for next week.


----------



## drsquid

i had my full scan at 17 weeks. the only downside is that sometimes they wont see everything and you have to come back. i dont know when they do fetal echo. at my anatomy scan they checked 4 chamber heart, left and right outflow tracts and the aortic and pulmonic arches. they also check for a 3 vessel cord (2 vessel cord can point towards possible heart problems). they also look at the brain and measure the ventricles. make sure the heart and stomach are on the same side. check the kidneys and bladder. measure the head circ, belly circ. femur length etc to assess gestational age. make sure there are 2 upper and lower limbs.


----------



## honeycheeks

bernardblack - Welcome on this thread :hi:

hey ladies - I had my appointment today as witchy showed up early and dint keep me waiting. FS has me on estrogen tablets starting from cd4, and prenatals and metformin. No more needles, im relieved.

Stinas - Hoping to be FET buddies.

Sheri _ You really are making everyone else jealous with your flutters and popcorns. Im so happy for you. You really deserve them.

drsquid - that was one bit of useful info there. Thanks for sharing

How have you been preggo ladies? How much weight have you gained. What is your diet like and are you really eating for 2? Just curious to know if life has changed a lot with pregnancy?

Drsquid - Did you show earlier with the twins?

Aleja - how are you? I hope your FS will work out the best plan next time around. Keep faith.

littleangel _ how have you been?


----------



## drsquid

honey-= dunno about earlier this is my only pregnancy. i wasnt really showing til last thursday the day after amnio. i weighed myself yesterday cause i have popped out and wanted to make sure it wasnt just all fat. im up 13 lbs from where i started. not too bad. i have my ob appt on thursday and im constantly paranoid ive gained too much (even though i know i havent).


----------



## littleangel

Hi Honeycheeks, thanks for thinking of me :hugs:

I'm really well thanks. Just finished work yesterday and I have a few weeks holiday to use up before starting my mat leave. Feels so early, but I'm glad to have some time to rest and do all the little jobs I've been keeping. 

Been to see my FS yesterday, he's been following me through pregnancy as my NHS Obstetrician. It was lovely to see him and everything is on track. 

I still lurk on this thread and keep up to date with what is happening with you all, I just don't comment often. 

Good luck to you and Stinas and anyone else who has a cycle coming up :dust:


----------



## noasaint

Glad AF showed for you honeycheeks so you can get moving. How's the metformin treating you?

Hi littleangel! So glad you checked in, you're so close!!

So far I've gained 2.5 pounds according to the OB, my scale at home shows 0 but I think it depends on what time of day I'm weighed. I drink tons of water before noon. Got the call and I passed my early glucose test and all genetic testing came back normal. My thyroid is right on track too. Monday is the perinatologist appnt, not sure if I will find out the gender as DH can't make it. Boo.


----------



## littleangel

Hi Noasaint. I can't believe you have gained so little! I have now gained 3 stone, 10lbs of which was in 1st Tri. I'm blaming having to give up running.

Glad to see things are going well for you xx


----------



## Stinas

Honey - We are pretty much cycle buddies!!!! Yay!!! I got AF yesterday....I started the estrogen tablets today. I go in for bloodwork the 16th which is when I should know when transfer will be. How about you?


----------



## noasaint

Awesome Stinas!! It will be a busy few weeks for you and Honey, can't wait!

We are on a little vacation right now, maybe our last before little bean gets here. I'm trying to relax and enjoy things but there's not much to see in this rural area. And let me say I do not understand this fruit/vegetable ticker. Where we live oranges are bigger than onions! LOL


----------



## honeycheeks

Noasaint - I have been on Metformin for more than a year now. So its not a problm any more. you gained so little, im really surprised. I hope you get to find out the gender soon. Enjoy your vacation
Stinas - We are cycle buddies. I started estrogen tablets yesterday and I have my u/s on 15th when they decide when the transfer will be


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies :flower:

Stinas & honey, very excited for your FET's wishing both lots of :dust:

Noasaint can't believe how fast time is going now only seems like last week we were both waiting for beta results...

Littleangel not long for you now I hope the last few weeks are nice & relaxing...

Aleja, have you had your appt with your FS? 

It's school holidays here so I'm on 2 weeks break again, my OH & I are going to Bali on Tuesday with my brother & SIL to attend a memorial service my sister was one of many australians killed there 10 years ago in a terrorist attack & hopefully I can find some closure... On a happier note when we come home we have the anatomy scan & will hopefully find out if we have a lil miss or lil man :) :flower:


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - I hope you are enjoying your time away!!! I agree, oranges are bigger than onions. 

Honey - YAY!!!!!!! FET buddies!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls hope everyone is well 

Sheri, I can't believe your sister was one of the Bali victims that is so sad . It feels surreal that it has been so long but i am the pain doesnt go away . i hope you have a good chance to reflect and remember your sister x 

My FS appt is this week and I am feeling very anxious about it. Not sure what he will say but ideally I want to plan for another stim cycle in Jan/feb. I still have 2 frosties left but I doubt they will stick (maybe FS will let me transfer both?) 

Stinas and Honey!!!!!! Yay it's FET time!! GL girls x


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - Good luck with your appointment. I hope you could transfer both and give it a try.
Sheri - Sorry for the loss of your sister. It must be hard still, though time has passed.

Stinas - I am so excited for this cycle. I have a feeling this is going to work. i am already pretending pregnant..lol. If FET works then technically i am one week pregnant today :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - I dont see why they wouldnt allow you to transfer both. I am young and they let me transfer both. I know every clinic is different, but if it didnt work last cycle and you only have 2 left, I just dont see why not. 

Honey - LOL I am trying to take it easy...just going with the flow this time. I got wayyyy ahead of myself last cycle, even though naturally thats just me, but trying to do different this time. I stopped drinking coffee once I started stims last time, I think im just going to do my regular routine this time. I only drink one med blk coffee a day, so I dont think it will make a difference. 
Im praying FET works!


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - I hope they allow you to transfer both. I am also hoping to transfer 2 this time. I have talked about it to my FS, though she doesnt want to encourage with for 2, I hope she agrees. She thinks I am young and also small so one is better. Lets see. I am forever hoping to transfer 2.

Stinas _ the stress of FET hasnt gotten to me yet. I guess that is probably because I dont have as frequent appointments as the stim cycle. So it is easy to take it out of my mind and just live in the fantasy world of pregnancy. I am not known to have a sane mind when i get closer to transfer date.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - lol I know what you mean....FET is sooo much easier! I hated going to the doc daily for bloods and ultrasound.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Honey - lol I know what you mean....FET is sooo much easier! I hated going to the doc daily for bloods and ultrasound.

good luck with your appointment Stinas !


----------



## Stinas

Honey - When is your ET? Mine is next wed 24th.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Honey - When is your ET? Mine is next wed 24th.

good luck Stinas. My ET is on 20th saturday. I have started progesterone pessaries, they are such a huge mess, but i am glad i dont have to do the PIO shots.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you Honey! 
Yeah, I start PIO on friday and im not looking forward to it at all. pessaries are a mess, but I dk which I rather do. Once you shoot up its over with, so I think I rather do the PIO and not have to wear a pad all the time. It all just sucks lol
Good luck to you too!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, hope you are all well :flower: Home from Bali & a bit exhausted! Had my anatomy scan this morning & everything is going great baby is measuring spot on 19 weeks & we are having a little girl :pink: it still feels very surreal so maybe it will start to sink in a bit now...

Honey & stinas good luck with your transfers :dust: will be thinking of you both...

Aleja how did your appt go? 

Noasaint did you have your anatomy scan last week? Can't believe we are almost half way!!!

Drsquid & littleangel how are you both?


----------



## drsquid

bali- lucky. im good/. gotta take my 20 week pic when i motivate to hunt down the gym gear i wear in them all. congrats for a good anatomy scan and a girl


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - Happy 19 weeks! OMG yayyyy for a Princess! Amazing!


----------



## honeycheeks

sheri - yay! for a little girl. Cant believe it you ladies are already so far along in your pregnancy. I am sure you enjoyed your preggo vacation.

Good luck Stinas and Aleja.
Thinking of all you other ladies


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Sheri!!! Glad things are going well. 

Looking forward to your cycles Honey and Stinas. It seems they got here fast.

My anatomy scan is on the 30th, I'm kinda nervous. MS is kicking my tail right now, every morning for 3 days straight.


----------



## littleangel

Congratulations for a girl Sheri :flower:

I can't believe I'm 36 weeks tomorrow. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and will view the midwifery led unit to see if I want to give birth there, rather than the local hospital. The baby has been head down for a while, but I'm fairly sure he isn't engaged at all, I don't have enough pressure low down. 

Getting a bit uncomfortable now, but I don't mind. I've been lucky to have a really good pregnancy and I'm just so thankful to be here. 

Honey and Stinas - good luck for your ETs - I will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## aleja

oh wow, the bubbas are all growing so fast.. I can hardly believe it, littleangel you are about to be a mumma (again?) GL with the next couple of weeks. 

Honey and Stinas, its FET time already I hope this is it for you girls.. best wishes for the transfer and try not to go too crazy in the 2ww.

Sheri, a little girl ..you must be so chuffed!!! I was watching the Bali reporting and thinking about you being there. It looked like a very emotional time for all.

Ok me: I had an endometrial biopsy this morning. This is supposed to 'injure' my endometrium which then when it repairs itself it makes implantation easier in the next FETcycle (which will be in November) Who knows...It sounds a bit experimental to me but I am willing to give it a go. 
I spoke to FS about what next if it doesn't work. ...next is another Stim cycle with immune testing and protocol....likely Feb/Mar next year . I need a break now. 

I am not sure how it became so complicated.!!!! the only reason we are doing IVF is for male factor but suddenly I am starting to fall into implantation failure territory


----------



## sheri76

Aleja everyone thought we were having a boy & after all the ivf I was happy either way, so it's girl number 3 for me :baby: Bali was very emotional almost like it turned back the clock 10 years for us, hopefully now the media will let us families live without daily reminders... My OH & I are taking my dd's back to Bali on the 30th of this month for a happy holiday. Best of luck with your next FET hopefully the biopsy does the trick :flower:


----------



## littleangel

aleja said:


> oh wow, the bubbas are all growing so fast.. I can hardly believe it, littleangel you are about to be a mumma (again?) GL with the next couple of weeks

Thanks Aleja. This is our first baby :)

Hope you recover quickly from your biopsy and it does the trick for you xx


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel - Its hard to believe you are almost there. Baby has grown so much and will soon be in your arms. Praying that everything goes well and you have a full term healthy baby in your arms soon.

Aleja - Hoping that the biopsy does the trick for you, though i have no clue how it works. I am sure your doc knows what he is doing.

Me - Transferred 2 blasts yesterday, 12 frozen.


----------



## drsquid

honey- yay finally going =) fingers crossed


----------



## sheri76

Yay honey your in the 2ww! Best of luck :dust:


----------



## noasaint

Honey, great numbers! GL and tons of baby dust.

Finally figured out what helps my MS. Sour candy, go figure. So now every morning I eat a cracker before even sitting up and then pop in a sour candy. I missed 2 days of work last week and can't believe how easy it was to get rid of.


----------



## Stinas

aleja - I hope you bounce back quickly from your biopsy! It all just sucks, but whatever helps, we are all willing to do!!

Honey - Yay for being PUPO!!!!!!! FX this is it!

as for me.....I go in for my transfer on wed! I just hope our one embryo survives! 
and PS.....I HATE PIO!!! My butt hurts! lol


----------



## MoBaby

YAY wednesday Stinas!!! 

I'm still on the provera, day 6/10 completed..... I did have a little spotting earlier but that maybe nothing BUT I am hoping AF comes sooner than later... It must be here by friday/saturday to get this transfer in :)


----------



## Stinas

yayy Mo! I hope she arrives on time!


----------



## littleangel

Honey - fx for you so hard :dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank you all for your lovely thoughts and wishes.

Good luck for the transfer Stinas. I have always heard PIO hurts like hell. Im lucky I never had to do them.

Aleja - Hope hope everything goes the right direction after the biopsy.

Mobaby- Good luck and hope Af shows her head on time.

noasaint - yay for finding what works with your morning sickness. I thought MS should be done away with by the second trimester.

I still cant believe im PUPO. Ahhh the next 2 weeks. I hope it passes quickly. Im trying to take my mind off it and am spending all my time reading ( not related to TTC or pregnancy..lol)


----------



## drsquid

well you did a 5dt right? so you are nearly halfway there already.


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid - how early can i test .Mine was a 5 day blast. my OTD is 4th Nov. exactly 15 days from the transfer. im sure I need not wait till then to find out. But my guess is that they fixed me an appointment for that day since my doctor is on a vacation until then. 

I feel very tired when i walk a little, this is ever since the transfer. it feels pretty unusual or different to me.Is it normal after transfer. And lot os pressure below my lungs which makes it difficult for me to breathe even with light activity as walking or talking. Should i be concerned about it.


----------



## aleja

Honey i can't believe you are finally PUPO!!!! it took a while but its finally happening. GL hunny and with two blasts and 12 frosties you surely have a big family right there!

Stinas best wishes for Wednesday


----------



## drsquid

i dunno. i didnt have those symptoms. but... when you think about it... you usually count your tww from the day of ovulation which corresponds to the day of retrieval. i got a faint positive 6dp5dt or 11 dpo and a much darker one on 8dp5dt (13dpo) 15dp5dt is super long = 20dpo but.. then you know for sure. since you didnt use hcg then there is no risk of false pos.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks drsquid - I guess they gave me this date as my doc is on vacation.
Stinas - good luck for the transfer.
Aleja - im really hoping that both the embies take.


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
Honey and stinas... Any good news to share? 
Thinking of you both &#55357;&#56464;


----------



## honeycheeks

Nothing from me , i havent tested yet and am not even thinking about it. I havent been feeling so well ever since the transfer. I have nausea on and off and it has been particularly bad today. Not to mention my total aversion to food. I have been struggling to keep food down. 
Aleja - is there anything from you?

How is evryone else doing?
Littleangel - how are you. I imagine you are very close to your due date.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - That sounds like a great sign!!!!

I am doing good. Didnt test yet....but I dont know if I am. No symptoms really....just last few nights I have been waking up drenched in sweat. Weird.


----------



## noasaint

Good luck to you both!!!

I'm so nervous I can't stand it. Tomorrow is the anatomy scan. I've had dreams all last week that we weren't able to find out the gender again. I want a boy so bad.....send blue vibes if you can ladies. Thank you!!!


----------



## drsquid

noa- good luck!! 

stinas- i always have night sweats but i had them before i was pregnant too. it sucks cause my sheets always stink


----------



## honeycheeks

stinas - i dont know if my symptoms mean anything.....i think it is just too early to hang on to symptoms. When do you plan to test. I did not buy any HPTs yet...

drsquid - i have been having night sweats the last 3 days and also some BFP dreams. Thats probably because its on my mind all the time.

noasaint - Hope that you are in th blu team. Excited about the scan.


----------



## noasaint

Looking forward to hearing about those tests!

We're having a girl. I had a feeling the last couple of weeks it was a girl. I'm trying to feel excited but I'm just disappointed and upset. Hopefully it will take just a little time.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- im sorry you arent having what you hoped for.. but i think a girl is the best of both worlds. you have way more clothes options. they can do EVERYTHING without someone thinking it is too girly., people dont have a problem with a girl playing sports or with trucks. heh mind you i only ever wanted a girl


----------



## littleangel

Honey and Stinas - fx so hard for you. The 2ww is so intense xxx

I'm good thanks, honey, baby is head down, but not quite engaged yet and no real labour signs. I'm happy for him to stay put for a couple of weeks. 

Noasaint - I felt the same way. I always wanted a girl and this may be my only child. I had a strong feeling from the word go that this baby was a boy, so I wanted to find out the gender so I wasn't disappointed at the birth. I knew that in time I would get used to the idea. When I found out he was a boy, I was kind of disappointed, but I couldn't feel that way for long, not carrying a healthy baby after we had waited so long. Several months later, I can truthfully tell you I would not have it any other way. It must be hormones, or the body's way of dealing with these kind of things, but every boy baby I meet just seems the cutest, most adorable thing ever, whereas in the past I would have been all about the girl babies. My 1 year old nephew has become a delight during my pregnancy and I'm longing for one just like him. 

Drsquid is right though - the clothes for girls are so much better! Jealous of those...


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - sorry its not a boy, but just as long as shes healthy, who cares! Plus girl clothes are prettier! 

Dr - I usually only sweat when im sick......this has become a nightly thing the last few days. 

Honey - I dont think I am going to test....I have no hpt's either....and by the looks of it, probably wont be buying any before friday. I have no power due to the storm, so thats the last thing I am thinking of. When is your blood test?


----------



## honeycheeks

noasaint - sorry that the gender scan was disappointing. But a healthy baby is the best of both worlds. Im sure you cant wait for your little girl when you are close to birth. For me I dont know if i want a boy or girl, I havent been keen on any particular gender, but I know girls are always the cutest and you can dress them up so pretty. 

I hope everyone is safe from the storm.

My OTD is 4th of Nov, which i know is super long. It is the holiday season where I live, which is why I was given a late test date. I am today 11dp5dt. I dont even have the nerve to test. last evening me and DH discussed if we should test before the beta. He asked me what did i think the chances were. i really cant tell if I feel positive. I have had a very hard abdomen and a ton of bloating yesterday that came from nowhere. Other than that my breasts are not really sore which makes me think it did not work.At the end of the day I tend to think that the symptoms are all in my head. If i dont test before my beta, it would be an excruciating 2 hour wait to find out the blood result. And I am not sure how I would react to a nurse casually resporting that it is a negative. Im not sure if I am prepared for that. All these days in the 2ww have been OK. But the OTD makes me nervous. I wish I could just be blissfully PUPO.

Stinas - good luck for your beta / HPT if you decide to do one.

littleangel - It feels great to have an update from you. Praying that your baby stays put and arrives just on time.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I dont think anyone is calm or enjoys being PUPO...its so frustrating.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - i know I sound so absurd. But for me this tww was much calmer than any other. I am surprised that I feel so calm, but luckily thats the way it was for me. Usually after 8dpo, I tend to get so worried and anxious and have crying spells and I'm a mess. This one has been better so far.


----------



## Stinas

You should testtt!


----------



## honeycheeks

Yes, I do think I should test before my beta appointment. I dont want to be a wreck at the hospital if the results come out negative. Part of me is just trying to believe i AM pregnant and doesnt want a test to ruin that . I know that is stupid and I better be ready for the truth. I am just being a coward. Now i sound like im in the crazy tww :haha:

Stinas - Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## honeycheeks

Arghh!! Blood tinged CM. AF is at the door. Im glad I dint test.


----------



## aleja

Girls the suspense is killing me.... Poas or no POas &#55357;&#56882;I would be going crazy by now. Honey I don't think spotting means you are out at all so hang in there.

Noasaint I've always wanted a boy too ..but after this whole TTC ordeal I will feel so lucky and grateful for a healthy baby of any gender. I am sure as the weeks continue you will become excited about having a little cutie girl 

Wow little angel you are almost at the finish line!!! GL 

Well me: I had an Endo biopsy 2 weeks ago and AF due tomorrow then I can start my last FET cycle . I have already made an advance appointment with a Reproductive Immunologist in case I get another BFN.. To have immune testing etc


----------



## littleangel

Honey - the 2ww was easily for me the worst part of the whole process and the pregnancy. I had so many symptoms, but didn't know whether they were the progesterone or pregnancy. I was a hormonal emotional wreck. Like you, I didn't want to test because I didn't want to see a negative. I didn't have a beta, was just given a day to do a hpt and I actually waited until that day even though I probably would have got a positive earlier. The only true hint I got that I really might be pregnant was at 16 dpo when I started needing to pee more often. The following day was our test day.

Blood tinged CM definitely doesn't mean you're out. Could just as easily be implantation spotting.


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - You have been through a lot and I hpe it all pays off well. You are in my prayers and thoughts. I hope you wont have to go for more testing and no more BFNs.

Ok, I have some news. I did a test today evening when I was sure its going to be a negative. but it surprised me with a faint pink line. It was a colored line and came up right away . Even DH was able to see it. but it was so faint I dont know if it counts as positive. I havent taken it for a positive yet. I still have some spotting and I hope it doesnt go on to become full fledged AF by tomorrow morning. 

littleangel - i think its too late for implantation bleeding as I am 11dp5dt. I dont know what to think of the spotting.


----------



## littleangel

I thought any line is a positive no matter how faint! Test again with fmu tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## honeycheeks

I just couldnt believe I was really seeing a light pink line. I woke up a hundred times last night to check if AF came. No sleep last night. There wasnt any spotting at night. I dont have another HPT,I just bought one just because DH wanted to test. I was betting on my life that it would be negative since I had begun spotting. I would just hold on hoping AF wont be here until my beta.

Edit:
I posted a pic in the BFP announcements section. Check the below link ladies and let me know what you think of the picture.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1351015-my-bfp.html#post22649499


----------



## littleangel

:happydance:I just cried seeing your post, I'm so happy for you!! That's a clear positive. 

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel - you just brought tears to my eyes. I am so not used to seeing positives, I still cant believe it. I really hope it stays positive. Thank you so much. :hugs:


----------



## aleja

Honey yes that looks like a pretty definite to me.....BFP!!!! amazing news

Can you bring the BT earlier????


----------



## noasaint

I can't see pic honey but huge congrats!!!!


----------



## TigerLily8377

Welcome aboard, I too have both tubes blocked, had two HCG showing polyps & had my hysteroscopy & diagnoses in July this year. We plan to start our first round in jan next year, and I'm filled with mixed emotions- excited on one hand and nervous on the other. 
I wish you all the best on your Ivf journey, will be nice to keep in touch xXx


----------



## littleangel

honeycheeks said:


> littleangel - you just brought tears to my eyes. I am so not used to seeing positives, I still cant believe it. I really hope it stays positive. Thank you so much. :hugs:

I know how you feel, the first time I ever saw a BFP was after my IVF cycle. I had to use a digi to see the words.

How are you today?


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - Hope AF comes ASAP!!!!!!!!

Honey - YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Totally a BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, hope your all well!!!
Just dropping in quickly I'm still on holiday in Bali with the family, wanted to say a big congrats to honey I'm so happy for you:flower: best of luck stinas!! & Aleja hope at turns up on time... Sorry everyone I've missed I'll catch up next week when I'm home :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, i had some major cramps this morning and was scared to death that AF was coming. But I am relivied she has stayed away so far. I havent tested again. I decided to wait it out for the beta. Thanks for your lovely prayers and wishes. Pray that I have good numbers for the beta.

Aleja - How are you after the biopsy?
Stinas - How are you? Sticky baby dust all the way. Cant wait to hear from you. Did you test?


----------



## littleangel

Honey - I had cramps through my 2ww, it's the uterus growing. The progesterone supplementation can give you cramps too xxx


----------



## noasaint

Cramps here too honey, actually had them almost through 12 weeks then none for a while. Last night I had some light cramping. I imagine she's just getting bigger and stretching out my uterus.

DH and I have narrowed the first name down to two choices and the middle name is already picked. People at work now look at my belly before they actually look me in the face. It's kinda annoying. No one can believe I'm in the 6th month but since this is my first I guess I'm not as big as they think I should be. 

Littleangel, you must be getting so excited (or nervous?) since you're so close. Can't wait to hear about everything when it's all said and done.

Sheri, hope you are well and enjoying your pregnancy.


----------



## honeycheeks

I am glad to hear that cramps are common. It freaked me out first since that was right on time for AF and I had started spotting. But now there is no spotting and no cramping. I havent retested. My cold is just getting worse. I havent taken any medication as I dont know if it is safe. I should ask my doctor tomorrow about it. I have been having nightmares about someone stealing my bubs and I cant seem to sleep peacefully ever since i got my faint little BFP.


----------



## littleangel

honey - you can take virtually nothing for your cold I'm afraid. Paracetamol (acetaminophen) is OK for fever, but no decongestants. If you are blocked up try steaming over a bowl of hot water. For sore throat, honey and lemon to drink, or honey and glycerine sweets are about the best. 

Your dreams and fears are very normal too. It never really goes, I still worry that something will go wrong, but it did get better after 1st Tri. My friend says it won't stop when the baby is born either, you always worry about them. I think my way of coping with my infertility was to see everything in stages - I just thought and hoped about being pregnant, never really dared to imagine myself with a baby. It helped me cope at the time, but pregnancy has been a real period of adjustment for me, I found it very difficult buying the things we needed for the baby at first. 

Noasaint - thanks :) I've been preparing for the labour with natal hypnotherapy, which is the British version of hypnobirthing. I have no idea whether it will work in labour, but it has had the result of making me very calm about the prospect. If all is well, I am planning to go to a local midwife led unit to have a natural water birth. I'm ready for it to happen any time now, but realistically it could be several weeks. The baby wasn't engaged at my last check up and I've had no labour signs.


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel said:


> honey - you can take virtually nothing for your cold I'm afraid. Paracetamol (acetaminophen) is OK for fever, but no decongestants. If you are blocked up try steaming over a bowl of hot water. For sore throat, honey and lemon to drink, or honey and glycerine sweets are about the best.
> 
> Your dreams and fears are very normal too. It never really goes, I still worry that something will go wrong, but it did get better after 1st Tri. My friend says it won't stop when the baby is born either, you always worry about them. I think my way of coping with my infertility was to see everything in stages - I just thought and hoped about being pregnant, never really dared to imagine myself with a baby. It helped me cope at the time, but pregnancy has been a real period of adjustment for me, I found it very difficult buying the things we needed for the baby at first.
> 
> Noasaint - thanks :) I've been preparing for the labour with natal hypnotherapy, which is the British version of hypnobirthing. I have no idea whether it will work in labour, but it has had the result of making me very calm about the prospect. If all is well, I am planning to go to a local midwife led unit to have a natural water birth. I'm ready for it to happen any time now, but realistically it could be several weeks. The baby wasn't engaged at my last check up and I've had no labour signs.

Thanks so much littleangel. I have been doing steam inhalations with peppermint and it helped. I have been drinking hot and spicy soups which are a delight and clears all congestion. But I still havent been able to sleep well. I cant seem to allow myself to believe I am pregnant yet. I fear that something is going to go wrong the moment I believe it. I hope it gets better after the beta and maybe after I can see the heartbeat.I never still can imagine me having a baby. i am just taking it step by step. i have the first test i did still lying on my bathroom counter to remind and reassure me everytime I go in there. I cant believe I have 'almost' joined your league of preganant ladies.

It feel so reassuring to see you now almost at the end of your pregnancy. I cant believe your little one will soon be in your arms. I hope it is an empowering experience for you and pray that you can have a comfortable and natural birthing experience.


----------



## honeycheeks

I tested again and it was negative:(


----------



## littleangel

Oh no! :(

Was it a good quality test with fmu? 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

had my beta...it is a Bfn. guess last night's test prepared me for the news. fet in February likely. I shouldn't have assumed that getting a BFP was that simple


----------



## littleangel

Oh no, I am so sorry Honey :( I don't know what else to say, it's so cruel :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

I don't know what I feel right now...I feel so numb. poor DH. he is doing a good job hiding his tears. he was so thrilled and excited about the BFP. god bless him


----------



## sheri76

Honey I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## dinky

Honeycheeks so sorry :( ive been thinking about you lots and keep checking back to see how you are. Im gutted for you i dont see how you could of got a false positive! Was it a chemical pregnancy? X


----------



## noasaint

Honey I am so very sorry ((hugs))


----------



## aleja

oh honey,what happened????? I can't believe it, what a sad day for you....gosh life is so unfair sometimes:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am soo sorry!!! How cruel of that damn test! 

AS for me....same as Honey....BFN. 
I am planning on IVF#2 sometime next year. I am going to have DH go on clomid and do another TESE. I dont really want to use anymore of the frozen sperm we have left if its going to result in BFN again.


----------



## honeycheeks

stinas sorry about your BFN.life is so cruel sometimes.

afm my first test was still showing positive lines quite clearly until last night. only this morning it started to fade away. maybe I can now make my mind to throw it away. it doesn't look like false positive lines as they really had color and the result pretty much came up immediately. so it must be a chemical. we would preferably have another Fet immediately but my doctor asks to give it 2 months. I don't know if that is standard protocol everywhere. should I press my clinic to do an fet sooner. atleast we hoped to have a BFP by this year end and be worry free in the new year. looks like that can't happen


----------



## littleangel

Sorry to hear your news Stinas :hugs::hugs:

I so wish it was better news for both you and Honey xxx


----------



## drsquid

*hugs* honey.


----------



## aleja

oh my gosh, stinas:nope: i am so very sorry darl. 
It is nice to have a plan in place for next year but if you have some frozen sperm I would be tempted to have another go? one of my colleague's husbands had testicular cancer when he was younger so he froze sperm. It took her 2 fresh cycles to fall preggers with frozen spermy.

Honey, i don't know what to say except that this whole ivf stuff can be so depressing and unfair. if nothing else at least your body started developing some pregnancy hormones so that's something to consider. I do think it's odd making you wait another 2 months. seems so far away. I think back to back FETs are common (well in Australia they are as they favour unmedicated FETs)


----------



## Stinas

aleja - We have one vial left of frozen sperm, but its not fully grown sperm...its sperm that was found in the tissue....i dont know what its called. I figured its worth it for him to take pills to wake his system up....hopefully we can get better sperm, if not, we can still use the frozen. I refuse to give up on his sperm. I know it will work eventually....may be a bit harder, but I believe I will have his baby eventually. 

Honey - My clinic does the same....they wait for 2 AF's to show. My doc told me I can do it after one since my AF takes long, but overall I thought it was better to get all the crap out of my body before I started again. 
I know how you feel....i was hoping to start the new year nice, clean, and easy, but looks like im still on this roller coaster of a ride that just never ends.


----------



## honeycheeks

I'll go back to the hospital and speak with the nurses again and see if we can do an fet earlier. I'm happy that my body started producing some hcg at all. but it also worries me why the hcg numbers then dropped suddenly. my symptoms had also vanished with it. what can I do to make them stick the next time I wonder.
AF is extremely crampy. I had dark black blood for 2days and then it became red normal..but heavy with clots....sorry if TMI


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am the same way!! AF came today....super clotty and super cramps!


----------



## drsquid

honey- generally it is nothing you can or cant do. chemicals are usually from nonviable gestations. if anything it means that your uterus was so hospitable that even one that couldnt survive decided to at least give it a go *hugs*


----------



## littleangel

Honey, drsquid is right. That part of the process is out of your hands. It's all about the quality of the embryos and a little bit of luck. 

For me the first IVF was always about the diagnostic process and every successful step was a mini-triumph. Before the cycle my DH and I had no idea if my eggs were suitable, if together we could make an embryo, if they would grow to blast stage, or if I could implant. You now know you can do all of those things.


----------



## honeycheeks

thanks drsquid and little Angel. those were the best things to hear. my embryos were good quality and we had lots of them. my doctor said there is all chance they would thrive and always advised to put just one back.but we still put both back in and yet both dint survive. I just want to make sure there isn't anything else wrong as this is my fourth chemical .I was wondering if my body cant produce enough hcg


----------



## aleja

Hi stinas okay I see why you want yourDH to do another extraction ..., at least it may be more mature sperm that is found. What medication does he take to wake up his system? My DH was never offered anything to help his sperm . 

Honey, its worth giving it another shot with your embys it might just be a numbers game at this point ( although I hate that excuse!)


----------



## honeycheeks

hi ladies....I haven't been on here much as my laptop broke and I'm texting from my phone a lot that my fingers are hurting. I have been putting off my next gadget splurge as it makes me feel guilty. the guilt has more to do with the failed FET than anything rational. Rant over!
I went back to my clinic and had a word with my nurse. she was very nice to me and also moved my appointment to December. that was a relief.


----------



## drsquid

yay for sooner appt!!! i want a new laptop but... just bought a car yesterday so...


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - I believe they are going to put him on clomid.....but not totally sure yet. We should be getting it in the mail tom. 

Honey - Yay for a sooner apt!!!

DrSquid - I cant believe you are already 23 weeks! What car did u end up buying?


----------



## drsquid

i got the mazda cx5. yeah ill be 24 weeks in two days (though i dont consider that "v day" as lots of people do... given that i know more of the preemie reality).. i think ill relax when i get in the 30's. but so far so good


----------



## noasaint

So glad it is sooner honey!!! Will be very interesting to see how clomid works on a male. Watch out hormones.


----------



## Stinas

DrSquid - Yay enjoy the new car!!!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

I've been home a week now, had a great holiday but getting back into work has been very tiring!

Honey & stinas I'm really sorry your FET didn't work :hug:

Littleangel not long now, can't wait to hear all about it :baby: 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## sheri76

Merry Xmas everyone & a fantastic new year :xmas3:


----------



## Stinas

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Hope the new year brings us all babies!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Stinas.
Wish you all a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies! It's lovely to hear from you.. It's been a little quiet on here. Some of you are well on your way to being mummies soon!!!!! 
Merry Christmas to all x 

Guess what? I ended up getting a bfp on my 3rd and final FET. I still can't believe it! 
It's still early days but we are really hopeful the baby keeps growing.
The cycle before the FET my FS gave me an endometrial biopsy to aid implantation and it worked.


----------



## sheri76

Aleja I'm so happy for you :happydance: congratulations! That biopsy must have done the trick...


----------



## drsquid

aleja- congrats


----------



## honeycheeks

Huge congratulations Aleja. that's s the perfect Christmas gift you could have asked for. Yay for joining the 2013 Baby Club. I cant express how happy I am for you. This is the best Christmas you are going to have. Stick tight little bean.


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - Yayyyy Congrats!!!


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Aleja!!!


----------



## aleja

Thanks ladies
Honey - yes it's true to has been a lovely surprise for Christmas. 
Please keep trying with your frozen embryos - sometimes it's a matter of finding the right one x


----------



## littleangel

Congratulations Aleja :hugs:

Sorry to be absent for so long! Obviously I've had my little boy - Joe (named for my grandfather) on November 22nd (40 + 6). He was 8lb 4oz. He was born at home, in a pool in our dining room. 

I can't believe he is over 5 weeks old now! We are over the moon, but very tired and I haven't been on forums much. He's a gorgeous little boy and sleeps reasonably well. Breastfeeding didn't work out for us, not for the want of trying, so we're formula feeding with a little expressed breast milk. 

Still thinking of you all xxx


----------



## aleja

Hi little angel OMG you are a mummy!!! Congratulations what an amazing time for you. 
And he was born on my birthday too !!! (22-11-12) all double numbers is good luck in the Chinese tradition.


----------



## sheri76

Congrats littleangel :happydance::baby: 22 is my favorite number, I was born on 22nd too :)


----------



## noasaint

Congrats littleangel!!!! So happy for you.

Aleja, I'm over the moon thrilled for you. I know it's been a long road and I hope you're doing well.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Stinas

Happy New Year ladies!!!!

Little - Yay!! Congrats!!! Thats such a nice end to 2012!


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations littleangel
It is so amazing that your little one was birthed at home. I always wish for a home birth. But it is not an available option where I live. 
Yay, you are a mommy. We would love to see pics of the little one, if you would want to share. This is surely going to be a great new year for you and little Joe


----------



## sheri76

Happy new year everyone! I hope 2013 is an amazing year for us all :flower:

How is everyone? 

I'm going ok, just suffering from insomnia :nope::sleep: I'm on holidays from work until the end of the month then my maternity leave starts. Will be weird when the new school year starts & I'm not going to work...


----------



## littleangel

Sorry I've done it again! I don't come on here very often and this thread had dropped off my subscriptions for some reason. 

If anyone is on FB and wants to friend, I post photos of Joe on there, I can't post from the iPad onto the forums (and not keen to anyway) or if you PM me an email address I will send one. I'm happy to send them to you guys. 

Things are going well. Joe is now sleeping well, although still feeding in the night. He is packing the weight on and growing out of all his 0-3 month clothes. He's smiling, chuckling, looking at toys and trying to touch them.

How is everyone else? Good luck to all the ladies due soon xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Littleangel, glad to see you back. I PM'ed you my details. How has motherhood and post partum recovery been for you. He's already 2 months old, OMG How time flies !!!


----------



## littleangel

Hi Honey - I sent you an email with pics :). I put most of the below in, but thought I'd post here for the others too. 

I'm recovering pretty well thanks. I'm back running now, but I can tell there isn't the same core strength there was. I'm doing more Pilates to try and get that back though. Being 1.5 stone overweight still doesn't help either. 

Motherhood is great, but the first few weeks were tougher than I expected, mainly due to not getting on with breastfeeding. When we finally switched completely to formula at 6 weeks (and got some meds for his mild reflux) things started clicking into place. 

Now he is smiling, playing and "chattering" to us. He sleeps pretty well too. 

Several times a day, I look at him and think how incredibly lucky I am. 

I have my fingers crossed for all the ladies still waiting for their BFP that 2013 is your year :dust:

xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

littleangel said:


> Hi Honey - I sent you an email with pics :). I put most of the below in, but thought I'd post here for the others too.
> 
> I'm recovering pretty well thanks. I'm back running now, but I can tell there isn't the same core strength there was. I'm doing more Pilates to try and get that back though. Being 1.5 stone overweight still doesn't help either.
> 
> Motherhood is great, but the first few weeks were tougher than I expected, mainly due to not getting on with breastfeeding. When we finally switched completely to formula at 6 weeks (and got some meds for his mild reflux) things started clicking into place.
> 
> Now he is smiling, playing and "chattering" to us. He sleeps pretty well too.
> 
> Several times a day, I look at him and think how incredibly lucky I am.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for all the ladies still waiting for their BFP that 2013 is your year :dust:
> 
> xxx

awww littleangel, he is so perfect and precious. He looks a totally content and happy baby. You are indeed very lucky. I would give anything to have a moment with little Joe. He is a handsome little man. Its great that you recovered without any complication. Im sure you'll soon lose the excess pounds.


----------



## sheri76

Hi littleangel & honey,

Wow I can't believe it's been 2 months already littleangel! Glad he's a happy lil boy & you've recovered well. I can't wait to have my body back & feel comfy again.

Honey when is your next FET? Ill be sending you lots of :dust:

I'm doing ok, had a few small issues with blood pressure & started i contracting at 32 weeks which stopped on its own thankfully, now I'm being monitored weekly. My last dd was born at 36 weeks so hopefully this one will stay in until then too.

:flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Sheri, I'l be starting my next FET soon. in late Feb or early MArch ET is likely. I'm just not so excited about it as earlier. But praying that it works. Meanwhile, I had some tests done and my blood sugar levels were quite high , inspite of being on Metformin. So I'm concerned about that.

Sheri, You are almost there. Im sorry you have problems with blood pressure. But hoping that the little one stays put for a few more weeks. Thank you so much for the positive vibes.


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!

Little - Congrats!! Glad your little man is growing beautifully!!! 

Sheri - Your getting close now!!!

Honey - When is your next FET?

As for me....DH had surgery two weeks ago to unblock what may be causing his azoospermia. He is going in for a SA this wed. Hopefully we will know soon if it worked or not. If it did, we should be able to TTC naturally. At this point in our TTC process, I am happy even with a little sperm coming out. Anything will do! I just hope it worked.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas , im starting BCP this week and we would be on to our next FET as soon as AF arrives. ET is likely to be in early March i suppose.

I hope the surgery worked for your DH. Fingers crossed for the SA. I hope you can TTC naturally from here. Thinking of you and sending lots of baby dust.


----------



## aleja

Hi lovely ladies
It is great to hear your updates..there is certainly an influx of babies coming through soon .

Littleangel I am so happy to hear your little boy is doing well. It really is a miracle and I can only imagine how amazed you must feel looking at him x

Sheri, it sounds like you are next up! 

Stinas it will be fantastic if you can TTC naturally it will be a huge relief for you. gL for Wednesday 

And Honey I am thinking of you during the FET. Stay positive x 

Me: I have finally reached the end of the first trimester it feels like it has dragged on!! Next scan at 16 weeks still very nervous but so far so good


----------



## noasaint

Good luck tomorrow Stinas!! Can't wait to hear the results.

Thanks for the update littleangel, I can't believe it's been 2 months already either. Wow time is flying. Guess he wasn't latching huh? I worry about that.

Glad to hear you're doing well Sheri, close call with those contractions huh? Hoping baby decides to stay longer.

4 more weeks for me to go, the are inducing me at 39 weeks due to age and Baby measuring a little on the small side. They're concerned the placenta is giving up early. She's fine though and so am I. I get non stress tests at every appointment now starting today. Looking forward to not going back to work! LOL


----------



## sheri76

Stinas good luck with the test results, crossing fingers for you both!

Aleja congrats on being in second tri! Hopefully time will start to go a bit faster for you now, are you going to find out the sex?

Noasaint can't believe we will be having babies in the next 4 weeks! My dr doesn't let ivf pregnancies go past 39 weeks so we could end up delivering in the same week. Hope your lil one keeps growing for you...

:flower:


----------



## drsquid

I'm having mine whenever. Hoping for the 13th cause that'd make a cool birth date (and I'll be 37 weeks). Once I hit 38 or so they will start talking induction so id like to actually go into labor. Def don't want valentines day. I'm still doing pretty well. Running lots of errands and shopping with the folks. Planted a tree etc. but my legs get tired fast. I'm pretty huge though I keep being told I'm small for twins. I also feel "guilty" cause people are asking where the babies are cause twins come early but... Mine seem pretty happy where they are. Nst #3 tomorrow


----------



## aleja

Hi girls wow it will be a close race to the finish line! I can't wait for the announcements x

Sheri, I'm not sure yet about finding out blue or pink but I think we will cave in at the ultrasound !


----------



## drsquid

Aleja- it is hard not to. Especially if they are show offs (like my boy)


----------



## sheri76

I had my baby girl this morning! At 35 +1 weeks

I went for a checkup yesterday & dr couldn't tell if my water was leaking or not so I went home, my poor OH was on night shift & I woke at 3:50am with my waters breaking, mil drove me to hospital & OH was there in 30 mins. My hospital doesn't deliver before 36 weeks so they checked me i was 2cm & contracting every 3 mins they put me in an ambulance at 5:15 to send me to a maternity hospital my OH couldn't fit so he drove but our lil girl had plans of her own & she was born at 5:43am still driving along :wacko: we diverted to a closer hospital. Phoebe Nicole weighs 2.5kg or 5lb 11 everything was so fast I think I'm still in shock! Can't add photos from my phone so ill add one later :flower:


----------



## drsquid

wow sheri quite the birth story... you had her in an ambulance. wow. how is she doing. sounds like a good weight


----------



## sheri76

drsquid said:


> wow sheri quite the birth story... you had her in an ambulance. wow. how is she doing. sounds like a good weight

Drsquid, she's doing good, took 24 hours for her blood sugars & temperature to stabilize, I'm expressing & tube feeding with extra formula too. She is a good weight for her gestation but she is so tiny... I thought your babies would've been here before mine though.


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - YAYYY CONGRATS!!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## aleja

Holy sh*t sheri, congratulations !!!! Now that is a story to tell her when she is a bit older. She couldn't wait to make her appearance . 
2.5kg is small but then again my nephew was 2.8kg at 40+ weeks so she is doing ok I think.


----------



## drsquid

Glad she is doing well. Still nothing here. Got through the newborn class and now my parents are bugging me about having them. I know they are kidding but I feel guilty even though I have no control over it. Induction will be scheduled for the 25th (at 38 w 5) if I don't have them first.


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Sheri!!! So glad everything turned out OK, sounds like it must've been a bit scary. Can't wait to see pics of your little cherub.

Drsquid, your babies are so comfy in there apparently :) Good for them, they will come when they are darn ready I'm sure.


----------



## drsquid

or they give me pit to jump start em.. walked a ton today. carried 20 lbs of cat food... jumped up and down a few times


----------



## aleja

drsquid it is soooo impressive you have carried your twins to full term. i hear so many horror stories with premmie twins that it is lovely to hear a normal, healthy twin pregnancy is possible. 

got any bump photos?:winkwink:


----------



## sheri76

Aleja, it was a bit of a holy sh*t moment, the place of birth on her birth cert is the road the ambulance was driving down so she will have to examine that a few times in her life haha her weight is good for her gestation but she's still in the neo natal & being tube fed until she learns to suck feed...

Drsquid, hopefully not too much longer for you! They must be too comfy in there still.

Noasaint, if she was my first baby I would have been terrified! I was definately in a bit of shock that first day! Didn't feel like I'd had a baby it was all so different to my other normal hospital births... You must be getting excited to meet your little girl...

Stinas, how did your OH's test results go? 

I'm hoping to be home by the weekend, I've been discharged & now I'm classed as a boarding mum & can stay in hospital as long as phoebe needs to be here.


----------



## Stinas

DH's SA still showed no sperm. The blockage is much lower the Urologist said. We are probably going to go ahead with another round of IVF with the frozen sperm we have from the biopsy. If that does not work or even if it does, we might go ahead with reconstructive surgery, which connects a certain tube/vein/whatever its called lol ....around the blockage to come out directly. 
We knew this surgery was not 100% going to work, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## aleja

Hi sheri
I forgot to say earlier ..phoebe is a gorgeous name. It's actually in my Top 10 or even top 5 - I hope you don't mind. 
I hope she isn't in Hospital for too long x 

Stinas I am sorry to hear about your DHs results . It must be disappointing after all your DH went through in the surgery. 
When do you expect to start the new cycle ?


----------



## sheri76

Stinas, sorry to hear about the test results. & wishing you lots of luck in your next ivf cycle :flower:

Aleja, phoebe is the only girls name we both loved. I wouldn't mind in the least if that's the name you choose. How is your pregnancy going? Any sign of a bump yet? :flower:

My phoebe got put under the lights for jaundice this evening :( not sure when we get to go home but hopefully not too much longer, my 12 year dd isn't coping very well without me :(


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - I hope your lo comes home soon!

aleja - I have an apt in the am with my IVF doc, so I am hoping next cycle?


----------



## littleangel

Sheri - Congratulations! :) hope you get to take your LO home soon. 

Stinas - sorry about the results, hope you can do IVF soon :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Stinas

Starting BCP's possibly tonight, depending on my bloods! IVF in March! Excited but scared to be starting again.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - Im sorry your results were not good. I hope this IVF cycle does it for you. Maybe we can we kinda cycle buddies. AF came yesterday and I would start meds this week I guess. I need to pick up my meds on Sunday.


Ladies, I have been busy with some things lately. A lot has been happening on this thread and I have some catching up to do. I will be on it. Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
I am so glad you are both cycling again. It is exciting!!

DrSquid any news??


----------



## drsquid

Aleja- nope. Sitting around waiting with the parents. See the Ob tomorrow induction Monday if nothing before then


----------



## noasaint

OMG so close drsquid!!!


----------



## aleja

Oh wow we could have 2 new bubbas on the thread by next week! But they seem determined to stay put x


----------



## drsquid

Well... We will def have mine next week either way!!! :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Oh Woah! We have so many babies on this thread this month. 
drsquid - you twins have been amazing. They seem to like it inside and dont seem to be in a hurry to get out.

Congratulations Sheri. I hope you are both well.

AFM, I have started my estrogen pills. ET would be in the first week of March. The embryos that we have now were all frozen on day 1. I hope the grow into beautiful blasts by then. All Im worried is that they are not going to develop into nice blasts.


----------



## drsquid

Honey- thinking happy blast thoughts for you!!

Had a sweep yesterday, still nothing. Put a glider together today with my mom (didnt like the first one I got and I needed more chairs anyway). Now I'm back to being a slug


----------



## sheri76

Drsquid, hope you don't have too much longer to wait! Best of luck, can't wait to hear all about it :flower:

Honey, good luck I'm sure your embryos will make beautiful blasts!

My lil phoebe is 2 weeks old already! She spent 9 nights in the neo natal nursery. We are home & I'm expressing every 3 hours. Will post some pics soon just had a few too many visitors :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - Glad your LO is Home!!!

HOney - Yay for gettin started!!

DR - Let those babies out! lol


----------



## drsquid

sheri- yay on your baby coming home how exciting

stinas- i wish i could. assembled a glider and baked cookies today.. oh and a nap. going crazy here.. im enormous. so totally done. everynight it is like... really.. another day with NOTHING.


----------



## sheri76

finaly found time to turn on my laptop & post some pics. First pic Phoebe is 2 1/2 hours old, next 2 pics we are still inth neo natal unit & the last pic was taken this morning...
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).JPG
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6









photo (4).JPG
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 5









!cid_3AE8493E-A495-42A9-A830-96B79EEACBE9.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 4









photo (3).JPG
File size: 49 KB
Views: 4


----------



## honeycheeks

Sheri - She looks so perfect and happy. Beautiful pics.
Drsquid - cant wait to hear when you have your little ones.


----------



## drsquid

Aww she is gorgeous!!!

Honey- me too! :)


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - she's beautiful!!


----------



## aleja

Awww she is so sweet Sheri xx


----------



## noasaint

Sheri, she is adorable!! You lucky mommy, what a sweetie


----------



## sheri76

Thanks ladies :flower:

Phoebe finally made it back to her birth weight & now weighs 5lb 12 :happydance:

Can't wait to here your birth announcements drsquid & noasaint :baby::baby:

Aleja how are you feeling? Do you have a bump?


----------



## aleja

Hi sheri I am so glad to hear about your little girl. I hope now she starts packing on the kgs 
In the end did you find out why she came early? 
I am feeling good but just getting a few aches n pains . Back aches are getting bad already especially after work . And of course every twinge or pulling etc sends me into a panic. I finally told my work mates yesterday. Some had already guessed but were too polite to say! I have a small bump but mostly bulgy still. 
I will have the morph scan in about a fortnight but FS thinks its a boy!!!


----------



## sheri76

Hi Aleja, no idea why she came early my 1st dd was 41+2 & 2nd dd was 36+2 & phoebe was 35+1 all 3 times my water has broken & the 2 early ones have started a week before with bloody shows & small water leaks. I can't help but wonder how early I would go if there was to be another pregnancy but I'm not sure i could ever start ivf again :nope:

The panic of every twinge does kinda settle when you can feel baby kicking a lot. Can't wait to hear about your scan, I loved that scan! Enjoy your pregnancy it seems like its never going to end & them all of a sudden it's all over :flower:


----------



## drsquid

i went into labor at 3am on monday. waited to wake the folks til 5:30 and finally went in at around 7:30 am.. i was at about 3cm but they had trouble measuring because i was 100% effaced. that exam was one of the most painful things ive ever felt. anyway, they finally got me a room at 11:45 am and i was unchanged. at which point i said i wanted an epidural. the anesthesiologists was awesome. super nice guy. anyway. he put it in, no problem, first test dose, no problem.. 2nd.. i start feeling dizzy. then dizzier etc pressure dropped to 60/30... oops. my folks were freaked but doc was calm and all over it so i wasnt worried. apparently it was because i was dehydrated. dropped about 3 more times but never as significantly and never again after the very beginning. anyway i spent the after noon hanging out on fb etc etc. the boy had dropped his heart rate when my pressure dropped but then after that it was pretty high so they didnt wanna give me pit... but as it turns out, i was having contractions every 2-3 minutes anyway. they checked me again at about 4 something when i was having pain again, and i was at 8cm. my doc wasnt available til after 5:30 but... it was all good. got to complete maybe an hour later and they had me push in the labor room to +2 station. i also had a few ice chips at this point (first thing i had since 5 am)... bad idea, puked the whole way to the or.. but once they got me dosed up again on the epidural i was fine. pushed for 30 min in the or (for a total of 45 min) and had Lila at 7:19 pm. 19.5 inches 5 lbs 7 oz. The boy was head down but... sunnyside up. Had a horrible time getting him under the pubic bone. I thnk the fact i stayed in such good shape really helped me here. I had to keep getting them to topup the epidural because i couldnt cope with the pain at all. Theyd have me push 3 times with each contraction and Id push 1 time then couldnt keep going, the pain was just too insane. Once the epidural was topped up, figured out where/how to push was harder but at least i could do it. Slept between contractions. Took over 2 more hours to push him out, and they had to use the vacuum. I knew if i didnt give it everything i was getting both a long labor and a section... luckily he was a trooper and kept his heart rate good etc. Oliver was born at 9:50 pm 20 inches, 6 lbs 3 oz. Both passed their hearing tests and had low to intermediate bili... so we got to go home wednesday. been pumping but still have colostrum so im only getting maybe a cc at a time. they nursed all night (was having good luck getting them to latch but theyd then they wouldnt suck). got a 2nd degree perineal tear and "skid marks" but other than that ive been fine.. only been taking motrin for it.. and ive picked up all the swelling i didnt get during pregnancy from all the fluids they pumped into me.. only lost 13lbs (weighed myself when i came home but... i wasnt weighed at the hospital and i dont know how high it went with all the fluids). so we will see...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 6









photo 3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7









photo 4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aleja

Oh wow congratulations DrSquid they have finally arrived:happydance::happydance::happydance:
The photos are gorgeous, they look so teeny :hugs:

I am glad to hear all went well in the end, despite DS taking his time. You must be so happy and your parents over the moon. Keep the photos coming!!


----------



## sheri76

Congratulations drsquid!!! They are just beautiful & their names are lovely. You've done so well to get your babies to almost 39 weeks & give birth when most women would opt for a c section, hope the fluid goes down fast. Enjoy your babies & congrats again :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Dr - Congrats!! cutie pies!!!


----------



## noasaint

So happy for drsquid! Twice the joy must be amazing!!!

Quick update.....went in for induction Wed at 8 PM. Had baby at 4:40 AM on Friday, took only 8 pushes in 15 mins once I was fully dilated. 2nd degree tear but oh well. My little angel is named Leyton Sera and she was 5lbs 10 oz. We are still in the hospital as her billirubin was off this morning but expect to go home tomorrow and then I can post a pic.


----------



## sheri76

Congratulations noasaint!!! Hope you are recovering well, Can't wait to see a pic of your little Leyton :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations Dr Squid and noasiant. No asaint - i hope you get to go home soon.
Dr - the pic of you holding the twins really made me teary eyed. Its so beautiful.


----------



## Stinas

noasaint - Yay!! Congrats!!!


----------



## aleja

Noasaint congratulations !!! Wow that was a quick birth!!!! 

It's lovely that the trio of bubba's (actually 4 with Drsquid) are all finally here xx


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello Ladies, How are you?
Aleja - how is the pregnancy going for you. You are almost halfway there !!
Stinas - How are things looking for you? When are you starting IVF again?

How are all the lovely Mommas and bubbas doing?

AFM - I am in the infamous tww after my FET#2. The embryos werent really good quality. I have been feeling exactly the same symptoms as last time around. I have a feeling it is not going to work this time either. Just trying to be emotionally prepared for the worst to come. We dont have any more frosties. So it is going to be a fresh cycle next time.


----------



## noasaint

Honey......I am praying so hard for you dear. I want this so bad for you, if you're not going to be optimistic I totally understand so I'll do it for you. Will try to check in a week or so and see how it goes. 

Sorry it took so long, I just now realized I did not post pics of Leyton. Here she is at her one week milestone.


----------



## honeycheeks

Noasaint - Leyton is such a cutie, what bright eyes she's got.
I am not trying to be "not" optimistic, just that we need to try so hard to be able to take bad news. I just dont want to walk out of the doctor's office in tears and run to the nearest washroom and hide my tears for another half an hour. Then I walk out with a red puffy face. I thought we would put an end to this routine by trying to be stronger. The stress of it is getting at me now. I am now 9 dp transfer. OTD is 18th of March. Will do my best to take my mind off this stuff. Thats the reason I havent posted in a while. 

Thanks so much for keeping me in your prayers.


----------



## littleangel

Honey - thinking of you :dust: :hugs:


----------



## sheri76

Noasaint she is beautiful! Hope you are enjoying being a new mum & arnt too tired :flower:

Honey best of luck you are in my prayers.

Drsquid how are you & your babies getting on? Hope your getting some rest...

Aleja hope your morph test went well if you've already had it if not good luck!!!

Phoebe & I are going good, she's 6lb 10 now & still very quiet & content, hoping she stays that way...


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies,
Noasaint your girl is beautiful and so feminine. You must be over the moon with her. 

Honey I am keeping everything crossed for you. I totally understand trying to mentally prepare for a let down . I think it's a common way to cope. I thought you had several embies left? Did they defrost them all for this FET?

Sheri, thank you my morph scan was yesterday . We are having a boy!!! Baby looking well and healthy. Everything is normal however my cervix still on the short but normal side . I will wait to hear what OB says but last time he wasn't worried at all.


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - Congratulations on team blue. God bless the little one.

We had 12 day1 embryos. They all needed to be thawed as they apparently werent growing well. The clinic did assisted hatching and still got one that was "OK/good" and 2 more which they thought din't have a great chance. The rest had to be discarded as they werent any good. We transferred 3, though it was a shock to be told just before the transfer that we were doing 3. 
I had most symptoms like last time. And have been extremely hungry and tired.I have been eating 5 regular meals now and still hungry when I earlier ate just 2 major meals. I have been spotting since the last 2 days and now it is a little more than spotting. AF is almost here. Tomorrow is OTD and we already know we are no longer thinking of a 2013 baby. Still, it doesn't make it easier to hear those words that begin like "I'm sorry....Unfortunately, this time ....." from the doctor.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Honeycheeks I'm sorry about the spotting - I really hope it's nothing.


----------



## Stinas

Noasaint - omg what a cutie!!!!!

Honey - don't count yourself out until that beta!!! 
I started my second round this past we'd. So I am on day 4 going on day 5 now. Pretty interesting figuring out places to hide and inject at work, but whatever. It is what it is. 

Hope everyone is well will catch up better this week. Had a super long day at work. Just checking in on my iPad quickly


----------



## sheri76

Aleja congrats on having a boy! Time to go shopping for blue stuff!!!

Honey I hope the spotting isn't af it isn't over until the beta...

Stinas good luck for your new cycle!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Its another BFN. And they wont do another new cycle for me in 6 months.


----------



## noasaint

Honey, I am so very sorry :( My heart is just breaking for you. Why do they want to wait 6 months??


----------



## honeycheeks

6 months before another fresh cycle seems like a standard thing they follow, there is no explanation for it, it is just the clinic policy. That's what I was told and it upset me so much because I din't know that earlier.


----------



## aleja

Honey I am so so sorry you are going through this. It is heartbreaking . The 6 mth policy makes no sense whatsoever as it isn't based on research . Is there a different clinic you can try?


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am sorry! I have never heard of the 6 month thing either. I have heard two whole periods and then you can start again, but no 6 months.


----------



## honeycheeks

I know, but I don't think I can do anything to change it. Though I would visit the clinic again and request them to give me an earlier date. There is no other place we can go to, so there is no option but to wait.

Edit - I didn't mention it earlier , but at 10dptransfer I got a positive and by 13dp transfer it was again negative. I wonder why this always happens with me. Arrgh another chemical pregnancy. But I had hoped , out of the 3 embryos atleast 1 would stick. :shrug:


----------



## aleja

Honey have you ever had any immune testing? Sometimes if your immune system is compromised then embys don't survive when they implant.


----------



## Maddy40

honeycheeks said:


> 6 months before another fresh cycle seems like a standard thing they follow, there is no explanation for it, it is just the clinic policy. That's what I was told and it upset me so much because I din't know that earlier.

Oh Honey I'm so sorry.....could you and DH travel back to your country (or another country in the region) to cycle there? xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Honey have you ever had any immune testing? Sometimes if your immune system is compromised then embys don't survive when they implant.

I have got all the testing done, and they found nothing wrong. And still my doctor put me on something that helps with the immune issue though I don't have one. I have also on some blood thinning medication to prevent any clotting issues when the embryo implants. But nothing worked. I went to my clinic again yesterday to get an appointment to see my doctor. The lady at the desk gave me an appointment to start a new IVF cycle instead. She doesn't exactly come across as the brightest crayon in the box, does she? I hope no one notices that I got my appointment before their "6 months crap me policy". i might be able to start another IVF cycle if my doctor doesn't object. Fingers crossed


----------



## honeycheeks

Maddy40 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 6 months before another fresh cycle seems like a standard thing they follow, there is no explanation for it, it is just the clinic policy. That's what I was told and it upset me so much because I din't know that earlier.
> 
> Oh Honey I'm so sorry.....could you and DH travel back to your country (or another country in the region) to cycle there? xxxClick to expand...

Maddy, thanks for your concern. But the stress of going through this is a lot, that we dont want to travel to another country to do this. Moreover we dont know how long DH will have to stay away from work for it. I have been on with this IVF thing for an year now with no results, so staying away from work indefinitely is not an option for us as we don't have a lot saved up for travel and leave without pay.


----------



## aleja

Honey I am so glad the receptionist is a bit thick I hope you can sneak another IVF cycle without the clinic noticing . What will you ask the FS this time? 
The chemical pregnancies are just baffling. I hope FS can provide some answers x


----------



## Maddy40

honeycheeks said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 6 months before another fresh cycle seems like a standard thing they follow, there is no explanation for it, it is just the clinic policy. That's what I was told and it upset me so much because I din't know that earlier.
> 
> Oh Honey I'm so sorry.....could you and DH travel back to your country (or another country in the region) to cycle there? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Maddy, thanks for your concern. But the stress of going through this is a lot, that we dont want to travel to another country to do this. Moreover we dont know how long DH will have to stay away from work for it. I have been on with this IVF thing for an year now with no results, so staying away from work indefinitely is not an option for us as we don't have a lot saved up for travel and leave without pay.Click to expand...

No probs, just canvassing different ideas :) I've spent a lot of time living and working overseas in a few different countries. So I know sometimes it just takes a trip across borders to solve problems :winkwink: Have you thought about do donor eggs, or using a surrogate in India or Thailand using your own eggs? As I said, just throwing ideas around here hun :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

aleja said:


> Honey I am so glad the receptionist is a bit thick I hope you can sneak another IVF cycle without the clinic noticing . What will you ask the FS this time?
> The chemical pregnancies are just baffling. I hope FS can provide some answers x

I guess there is nothing left to ask my FS. She told me very clearly that id hCG drops very early in pregnancy, there is nothing they can do about it.A chemical pregnancy / miscarriage is inevitable. I have done all tests that exist and I was given all the extra medication that is given for recurrent pregnancy loss. The doctor said there is only so much medical science can do. I am only worried about OHSS this time. Last time I got it real bad. Also there was the chromosome test (blood karyotyping) that we did. Those results were not yet in , the last time I visited the clinic. So we'll see those results. I don't know what to expect if something wrong comes up in that test. Also I was asked to do a pap as my FS said my cervix looks very unhealthy and is very easy to bleed. I don't even know what that means or what treatment I will have to undergo regarding that. I have got my pap schduled. So , we'll see.



Maddy40 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 6 months before another fresh cycle seems like a standard thing they follow, there is no explanation for it, it is just the clinic policy. That's what I was told and it upset me so much because I din't know that earlier.
> 
> Oh Honey I'm so sorry.....could you and DH travel back to your country (or another country in the region) to cycle there? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Maddy, thanks for your concern. But the stress of going through this is a lot, that we dont want to travel to another country to do this. Moreover we dont know how long DH will have to stay away from work for it. I have been on with this IVF thing for an year now with no results, so staying away from work indefinitely is not an option for us as we don't have a lot saved up for travel and leave without pay.Click to expand...
> 
> No probs, just canvassing different ideas :) I've spent a lot of time living and working overseas in a few different countries. So I know sometimes it just takes a trip across borders to solve problems :winkwink: Have you thought about do donor eggs, or using a surrogate in India or Thailand using your own eggs? As I said, just throwing ideas around here hun :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Madddy, I really appreciate your different train of thoughts and suggestions. I am Indian and I know surrogacy is common in India. But I really want to give birth to our own baby.Also we cant afford to travel to India at the moment. So we'll keep trying. I really want to experience our pregnancy with just me and DH and give birth to our little one. I hope that dream comes true someday. I am only 27 and my eggs are good and we had 23 good embryos in my first IVF cycle. So I hope we can do it with my own eggs. DH has Olympic grade swimmers too. So what do you think is lacking, just some :dust:.


----------



## godskid

honeycheeks dear please find below the details of craft hospital branches in different places . Deira, Dubai: +971 4 2222383 Doha, Qatar: +974 4440499 UK Contact: +44 07574499668, 07578838427.
Craft hospital has a very high success rate in ivf. I am doing ivf from their main hospital here in india.


----------



## littleangel

Honey, I'm really sorry to hear about your latest BFN. I think about you a lot and hoping for you to get some good news soon :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank you so much little angel. Your little one is growing up too fast. He is such a lovely boy.


----------



## aleja

Hi honey I hope you are well. Reading your story makes it real that sometimes life is unfair. It doesn't seem right that there isn't a specific reason why your embys dont implant. Have you heard of Dr Alan Beers ? He was a doctor who treated patients with multiple miscarriages and implantation failure. I read his book before my last cycle just to see what my options were if I went down that hard road. Just a suggestion x 

Stinas how is your cycle going?


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - I have been better in the last couple of days. I guess I have sort of grieved over our loss and are ready to move on. Thank you very much for recommending the book. I looked online but couldn't find a Kindle version of it. And it also doesn't seem to be available in bookstores around where I live, so it's kinda hard to get my hands on the book. Anyways, I read some editorial reviews on the book and it seems to discuss problems like auto immune disease and genetic incompatibility. I would like to hear if there is any other factors discussed , with regard to recurrent implantation failure. 

We have done all the testing related to implantation failure and everything came back normal. I was still given medication which is given in case of auto immune disease, after my ET, as my FS felt it is going to help, just in case. But apparently it didn't. For the genetic testing, my husband and I have given blood samples sometime toward the end of March. I would know the results on my next visit, which is on Monday. I don't know if there is a solution if they find something genetic. Also I have my pap scheduled and at my last ET , my FS said my cervix looks very unhealthy and is likely to bleed on contact. So that makes me nervous about the pap too.

Now that I am able to think with a clear head, I feel there is some hidden problem that makes me lose our baby every time. My symptoms after ET is like clockwork. They follow the same pattern , it has been exactly the same in all my 4 chemical pregnancies. I don't know what to make of it. There surely has to be a problem, hasn't it? I can't afford to be very hopeful. I can't let the losses take a huge toll on our life, considering that we suffer losses so often. I hope all that we had to go through makes me stronger to face the next cycle. I want to be as detached as possible for the next round. It had been pretty scary this time, with me unable to cope well.

Aleja - How have you been? When is your EDD?
Stinas - good luck for your cycle. When are you testing?


----------



## Stinas

After 2.5 years....last night I FINALLY got my BFP! 
Thank you all for keeping me going and always having me in your thoughts!
Got + on EPT last night, but we all know how those blue dye tests are, so had DH go buy FRER & Digital today, both +! Beta is on monday. 

Honey - Im sorry for all your losses! Cant you get maybe a second opinion as to why this keeps happening?


----------



## sheri76

Stinas a huge congrats! So very happy for you :happydance: 

Honey I hope you get some answers at your next appt. stay strong :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Huge congratulations Stinas. I had a feeling all along that this cycle was going to do it. I am jumping in joy for you. A holiday baby!!

Thanks everyone for keeping me going. I hope to get some answers at my appointment. Also I hope my next cycle doesn't get postponed further. I just managed to sneak in an appointment against the general policy of the clinic. I hope no one picks that up at my appointment on Monday.


----------



## Maddy40

Good for you, Honey :)


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!! 

Honey - your the best! I can't wait for your FET cycle! Hopefully you get all the answers you need at your next apt!!


----------



## aleja

OMG stinas congratulations that is wonderful news!!!!!!
I can't even remember - is this with your hubby's fresh or frozen sperm.. Or a FET cycle ? 
Good luck with you beta test x 

Honey I ordered the Dr Beers book 'Is your body baby friendly?' From the book depository website. It was hard to get in Australia too. 
It does have an emphasis on immune issues but his treatments suggest more aggressive treatment using IViG or intralipids. I am on another Australian thread where the ladies , some after 3,4,5,8 cycles are falling pregnant using this treatment . 

However an unhealthy cervix sounds no good and like something that needs to be looked at and sorted before you do fall pregnant ( and you will!!) I only realised how important the cervix is now I'm pregnant .. That with a short or incompetent cervix it can mean premature labour. 
I am doing well so far.. 22 weeks and I feel the bubs kicking a lot now. My EDD is 8th August


----------



## Stinas

aleja - Thank you!!! We used his frozen sperm from his TESE in July.


----------



## honeycheeks

Ladies, I had my appointment today. It didn't go exactly the way I had planned. The dim wit at the reception had booked me in for a follow up appointment , which means I can only "talk" with the doctor and not start a "new treatment cycle". Anyways I managed to sneak in another appointment for Thursday. I better be a little more smarter sneaking my way in. 

My blood karyotyping results were not in yet. The doctor checked with the lab and still couldn't get the results. FS promised to call me later when the results come in. I hope the results are not lost and we don't have to do it again. The results of karyotyping take painfully long.

Anyhow, I had a good chat with my FS. She thinks it is not a good sign that I have the same thing repeating over and over again with so many implantation failures, 7 failures officially, huh! She tends to think something might come up in the karyotype results. Then we would do PGD in the next cycle. PGD is Pre implantation Genetic Diagnosis. It is basically a Biopsy done on the embryo on day 3 after fertilization. Any genetic abnormalities suspected are ruled out and the good ones are saved for transfer. Sounds like a great deal for an embryo to go through. I also suspect that it further reduces the chances of the embryo growing, as it is already invaded, but we'll see.

But if nothing come up in the karyotyping results, then we have no leads and nothing to make the chances better.

Thank Stinas and Aleja for keeping me in my thoughts. 
This is an all new cycle for me, if it is this one, so I am scared for my life for OHSS. It is likely to be cancelled or postponed for some reason I believe. I tend to think that because I somehow sneakily manage to trick the receptionist into booking my appointments.

Aleja- Your bub will be here probably even before I have my next IVF cycle. I am so excited for you.


----------



## aleja

Well done stinas and you even have a few frosties for a follow up baby! 

Honey, I really hope the karyotype test gives you some answers. As much as I don't want you to have a genetic issue, at least there is something that can be done about it through pgd . I don't think I could accept no reason for the implantation failures 
Good luck with your next appt


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - Thats what is on my mind too. Though I am definitely not looking forward to hear about a genetic issue, I definitely need answers. After having been through so much, it doesn't even matter now whether we can ever have our own baby, but I am not ever quitting without getting answers.

Arggh!! The clinic didn't call me today with the results. I was told that I would receive a call later today with the results. Anyways, I have got myself an appointment for thursday, so its not a long time.


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Stinas!!! So happy for you, praying for sticky embies

Honey....good for you for sneaking in those appnts and not just sitting and waiting. I'm sorry you didn't get a call though. That is really frustrating. I really hope Thursday brings you some answers.


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - how have you been? You are almost there. Would love to hear from you.

Me- My next appointment is in August.


----------



## aleja

Hello there honeycheeks!!! 
I'm so happy you got an appointment - will you be starting a new cycle?? 
I recall you were doing the karyotyping tests.. How did it go? 

Hi to the new mums... Hope you are all well 
And stinas how is the bump ? 

Honey, I am doing well now getting rather large and heavy but Knock on wood, but I have a non-eventful pregnancy so far I hope it stays this way. 
I have two weeks left of work before I got on maternity leave. I can't wait as I got plenty of things to do all baby -related as my DH and I have been slow to get things organised.

Pls keep in touch throughout your cycle I really am hoping hard that this is the one for you xoxo


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!!

aleja - I had a miscarriage actually. Saw heartbeats and then by 8wks they were slow, then a few days later nothing. 
Starting FET in a few weeks. 
How are you?

How is everyone??


----------



## aleja

Oh my gosh stinas I am so sorry I had no idea :-(
I just saw your signature ...

So glad you have some frosties to use . Will you transfer two again? Xx


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Stinas sorry to read of your miscarriage :hugs: 

Honey hope your appointment comes around fast :flower:

Aleja hope those last 2 weeks of work don't drag on! Not long now & baby will be in your arms :baby:

My phoebe is 4 1/2 months already, she's still small but started sleeping all night at 3 months, ill upload a pic when I turn my pc on next...


----------



## Stinas

Thank you! Its ok....it was just not meant to be I guess. 
I am going to be doing FET....went in for saline sonogram today, everything is clear, so just waiting for AF now. She said it will probably be two weeks because it looks like I am ovulating now. Will go on BCPs then and will be doing re accruing miscarriage tests, even though I only miscarried once.....she just wants to check it all out. 
We have 3 :cold: .


----------



## aleja

Hey sheri!! How are you? I'd love to see your Phoebe.
Are you on mat leave ? It's great that she is sleeping all night already. That means you get some rest x

I have a few reports to write before I go on leave so that will keep me busy. I could have easily kept working for another couple of weeks because I don't feel too tired yet... However I just want to have some down time preparing for bubs rather than thinking about boring work. 

Stinas its great you are having some tests it's better knowing if there is any reason why you lost the bubs. So sad but it seems like you looking ahead to these next frostiesx


----------



## honeycheeks

All my tests came back good. No issues found. So its still a mystery why I have chemical pregnancies all the time. I just found out that my husband's sister is getting married probably in the first week if September. We live in another country and ER and ET are likely to be around that time. So not so good news. And I dont want to tell anyone that we are not coming for this reason. I dont want to share any specifics of our IVF until we have a positive. What do you think I should say about not going to the wedding.


----------



## aleja

Hi Honey
Great news about the all clear with tests but what a mystery about the Chem pregnancies. 
The timing with the wedding is unfortunate but I can totally understand why you want to skip it. How does DH feel about missing his sisters wedding? 
I didn't tell anyone about IVF so I can see why you don't want to say anything until you got good news to share. Can you say you are having a 'procedure' eg gynalogical surgery ? They may ask questions but you could say its a laparoscopy or something ??


----------



## Stinas

honeycheeks said:


> All my tests came back good. No issues found. So its still a mystery why I have chemical pregnancies all the time. I just found out that my husband's sister is getting married probably in the first week if September. We live in another country and ER and ET are likely to be around that time. So not so good news. And I dont want to tell anyone that we are not coming for this reason. I dont want to share any specifics of our IVF until we have a positive. What do you think I should say about not going to the wedding.

Glad your tests came out good!!! Still frustrating not knowing....as stupid as it sounds, sometimes you wish something came out neg so you have a reason as to why it is happening. 

AS for the wedding......Aleja is right....maybe you could say laparoscopy or something in that nature?


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks for your ideas ladies. Me and DH have been talking about the wedding. He doesnt seem too keen on going. He insists that he wants to stay back here with my and our little embies. Maybe the tww is the only time we could spend with the little ones, so he wants to be with me all the time. And about the wedding, its her second wedding. She ended her first wedding on a whim and not everyone in the family is a fan of her. So lets see.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Honey good news on the test results & i think alejas idea about the surgery excuse is a good one...

Stinas i hope AF turns up on time, best of luck for your FET...

Aleja i'm really good i'm on mat leave for this year, not sure what i'm doing next year yet but i'm thinking i might return 2 days a week in term 2 or 3 & full time when Phoebe starts preschool at age 5. Enjoy your mat leave while you can, your bub might surprise you early like mine did & then you'll be happy you had the break...

attached a couple of pics of our cute lil Phoebe :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0009.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3438.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## honeycheeks

Sheri - Phoebe is a cute happy little baby. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## aleja

Hi Sheri! 
Phoebe is an absolute cutie you all must be over the moon with her. 

I am enjoying my mat leave so far. Trying to catch up with friends and do last minute things and sleep of course which I am finding very hard now ! 
Are you a teacher ? 

How are the other mums going? Hope you're all doing well x 

Honeycheeks, I am glad your DH is going to stay with you . It is an important part of the cycle and good to have the moral support. Plus I am sure he was there for the first wedding!!


----------



## SKP

Hi! I finally finished readin though jus whole thread, took me 2 days of reading on and off to do so.

Hope you ladies don"t mind me joining in.

You all had quite the journeys. Congrats to those who have your babies :)

A little about me, I'm 24, married 3 yrs, ttc 3 years.

I've done ultrasounds, HsG, Laproscopy, been on 7 rounds of Clomid, 1st year had like 3 AF, 2nd year 6, 3rd year since January, missed one. Tested for preggers, no AF showed up later that month.
Had a hard time with the hsg and lap.
Have low thyroid, and hormones were sort of out of sack, but been stabilizing, that's what for the past 2 years we thought it was hormone issues with 1 blocked tube. Still don't even know what it's blocked with, the lap couldn't fix it, it would need a more extensive expensive surgery.
Hence the reason why I'm referred for IVF becuase pretty much my 2nd tube is "blocked"
And spending money to possibly correct the issue better off spending on IVF.

IVF can take up to 3-6 months just for the first call, hoping faster, and it cost 8000 Canadian just for the procedure alone.

The testing for IVF is free with our Free Canadian health care, just fertility drugs and procedures is not covered, but it some provinces I think it is. Depends on their criteria.

So now I'm at the point of asking lots of questions, more than likely do the per testing, get hubby checked, he's been checked for sperm 2 years ago, and he is above and beyond. So I don't know if they need to test him anymore, but I think they should for like the hormones.

I'm young healthy, no pcos, no endo, no scarring, nothing. All is healthy and in working order, producing eggs, but still don't really know if ovulation occurs, it's a hit and miss.
Tried doing temp readings and opks but they are not quite reliable. 

Now knowing there is no chance of natural pregnancy why bother to see if I'm ovulating. Conception can't occur, doc says the blockages possibably right at the beginning of the tubes.

So I think IVF will be successful.
I'm just nervous of all the work involved, the injections stuff won't bother me, it's all about timing and if my body can handle all the changes it will go through.

I'm scheduling an appointment with my doctor to go in further depth talking about IVF.


----------



## aleja

Hi SKP, 
Wow that is impressive that you read the whole thread! It was a very active thread in the past but now lots of ladies have gone on to have babies so its a little quiet these days. 
It sounds like you are very well researched about your options which is very important. 
Given how expensive cycles are I think it's great that you are asking lots of questions. 
When do you expect to have your first cycle? 

The needles and ivf schedule isn't that bad. It does get emotionally draining when it doesn't work though. We put in so much effort into the treatment that its such a let down when it doesn't work first time around. Having said that a few ladies on this thread fell preggers first go. Hope you have this success . Good luck


----------



## SKP

I hope all goes well. Right now I'm waiting on the call and that could be 3 to 6 months. I hope to get somewhat started before the year is over.

The shots and schedule don quite worry me as much since I have lots of time on my hands, I'm more worried about being sick, since I get sick so easily.

I have sort of ibs along with many intolerances to food, the slightest cramping or iCal feeling and I'm sick.


----------



## aleja

Hi SKP, its probably good to discuss your sensitive stomach to your FS as perhaps the hormones may make you feel queasy. The part that made me feel sick was post egg retrieval as i got mild Ovarian Hyperstimulation syndrome ...i was very crampy and generally feeling unwell for a few days.


----------



## SKP

I was thinking of asking my doc to have me do cd 3 and 21 blood tests up until its time for IVF, that way we can see if my body ovulated decent enough that. May be ale to skip the drugs and do a mini IVF.


----------



## honeycheeks

SKP, welcome to this thread. Its awesome that you read through the whole thread.
You have been through a lot already and I hope IVF comes quick and successful to you. The actual IVF isnt all that bad, its usually waiting for your IVF cycle to begin and then the tww which are the most stressful.

Since you dont have other complications other than blocked tubes, you looks like a great candidate for IVF. Since most of the medications are injections, its not too many drugs you put into your stomach. So I think thats better for your tummy. The IVF medications didnt really make me sick, I have an extremely sensitive stomach and I am sick most days. I made drastic changes to my diet and excluded all that makes me sick. It really made a big difference in my life.

Aleja - how are you? OMG it less than a month to go? How are you? How has the last trimester been? I am so excited for you.

Stinas- When are you starting ?

Hello to all other mommies!!


----------



## Stinas

HI everyone!!!
SKP Welcome!!

I am starting soon! I am currently on BCP's and will stop once I return from Vegas next sat. So I am guessing I will start estrogen tablets then.

Honey you?


----------



## aleja

Hi girls , 
Looking forward to hearing about the upcoming cycles!

Honey, I am well but feeling very heavy! I've finished work and starting to play the waiting game..almost finished the nursery and buying baby stuff. 

Skp, I don't know too much about mini-ivf but they usually do it for women who are poor responders to meds or if their AMH is very low and less chance of quality eggs. I think there is an advantage of going for normal ivf so you can get a few more eggs as then you may have some frozen embryos left in case the first cycle doesn't work (or for future babies!)


----------



## SKP

Right! 

Im so anxious for the call to get things going. Im hoping by the end of the year I will have it all done and preggers :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - Have fun in Vegas. I have my appointment on 5th of August. Will do suppression then and start with stims as soon as AF comes. So August-Sept it is.

And strangely enough, I ovulated this cycle and I have all symptoms of OHSS I had way back in my first IVF. This time I was not on any meds , but also I ovulatated after a good long time. I dont know if I just randomly super ovulated or if I had a cyst that ruptured or what!!?? AF came yesterday and so I am thinking I am going to be better soon. Aren't we suppose to get better from OHSS after AF comes. Anyways, I guess this puts me on the top of the list for risk of OHSS next time too.

SKP, I haven't really heard about doing a mini IVF. It would be great if it could work for you.

Aleja - The waiting must be tough. tww is the longest I have waited for anything and it kills me everytime. I cant imagine how much torture the 9 month wait would be. But you made it, you are almost there and I cant wait to see pics of your little bub when he is here.


----------



## SKP

Pretty much from what I read is that if you ovulate and have good eggs and all that, they can skip the drugs and go directly to egg retrieval to IVF, then implant.

I was in Vegas last year, too hot for me


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, just a quick post to say my little man decided to come early! Baby Marlon was born last night and is just gorgeous


----------



## sheri76

Congratulations aleja!!! on the birth of little marlon, so happy for you & can't wait to see a pic or 2, hope you had an easy delivery!

Honey & stinss good luck for your upcoming cycles.

SKP, welcome & well done on reading this whole thread! Hope you get that call soon.

Noasaint how are you & your little girl going?


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations Aleja. I hope you were well prepared for his early surprise. I hope you two are doing well. Post pics when you can. 

AFM - I am thinking my upcoming cycle might be cancelled as I got OHSS this cycle, with no meds, you heard it right. Yeah, miracles do happen.!! I am in a lot of pain now, for the last 2-3 weeks. Hoping it will go down soon. Breathing and talking and walking, everything is so hard. I feel embarrassed when heavily pregnant women walk past me quite comfortably while I am laboriously waddling like a duck. Funny what life brings!


----------



## SKP

That sucks.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi everyone I had ER yesterday and got 10 eggs. I have mild OHSS and hope it stays away.
I am just so excited about this cycle , I hope it works this time. I need to call the clinic by noon today to find out the fertilization report.

How is everyone doing?
Aleja - How is little Marlon.


----------



## SKP

Fingers crossed!


----------



## littleangel

Hi everyone :wave:

I haven't been on the site at all, but something made me come on here tonight and I see that honey - you are PUPO and testing tomorrow? OMG I have my fingers crossed so hard for you. 

Aleja - wonderful news that you have your baby boy!

And Stinas - pregnant with twins! I wish you a wonderful pregnancy.

We are well and happy here. I still thank my lucky stars every day for my gorgeous little boy, Joe. He is 10 months this weekend, a lovely happy and easy baby and I couldn't have asked for anything more. 

Xxxx


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!!

Littleangel - Yes....twins again! I go tom to see if there are any heartbeats....I will be 7w on friday. Last time babies did not grow past 6w3d & 6w5d....so tom is a big deal scan. Pretty scared to say the least. Been really sick this pregnancy, so hoping that means all is well in there. 
Happy to hear you and your little man are doing well!!!!


----------



## aleja

Hey girls 
littleangel wow your boy is 10months!! That is lovely. Yes they sure are special and really melt the heart. Any plans for a second baby?
Have you made it to Australia yet?!! 

Stinas OMG you are pregnant !!! I can't wait to hear the results of the scan. I really wish you all the best. 

Honey.... Did you test?????

Little Man Marlon is 8 weeks now he is an absolute delight . He was born small at 2.75kg but is fast catching up to other babies his age because he LoVES feeding .. He would be on my breast all day if I let him !! Lol


----------



## honeycheeks

Yay ladies, I guess I have an official BFP now. My beta was at 143. I got a teeny BFP on 8dp5dt, but I had been living in denial :haha: . It still feels surreal. I havent allowed myself to get excited yet and I dont think I will call myself pregnant until the first scan.
You can't imagine how nervous I am at the moment. I have my next beta on 24th.


----------



## Stinas

Honey I am super excited for you!!!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies

So happy for you both stinas & honey!!! Wishing you both a very healthy & happy 9 months :)

Littleangel time is going so fast! Almost time for a first birthday, how exciting! 

Aleja sounds like your really enjoying those precious first weeks, would love to see a pic of little marlon :)

My little phoebe is 7 1/2 months now & is the life of the house... We have 1 embryo on ice still & have come to the decision that we can't destroy it or donate it so sometime next year we will do one last ET & let the embryo decide our fate & we will be happy either way...


----------



## Stinas

Sheri - aww that's good news!!


----------



## littleangel

Oh Honey, I was just in tears reading that and had to explain to DH why! I'm so happy for you! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy :hugs:

Stinas - I hope your scan went OK and all is well with the little ones. 

Aleja - yes, I took Joe over at 6 months to see my brother and his family. He was so good on the flights even when I flew home alone with him. My niece and nephew loved him so much!

Xxxx


----------



## Stinas

Little - my scan went great!! We saw and heard both hb!! One was 115 & 120 bpm!! 
I go in next Friday which is dh birthday


----------



## littleangel

Aw Stinas that's wonderful news, you must be so relieved xxx


----------



## Stinas

Yeah very relieved but still not out of the woods. I go back Friday.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank you littleangel, I am so moved. DH and me are still too nervous and the BFP hasnt sunk in yet. We are still waiting for our next beta and then the first scan before we allow ourselves to be over the moon. It saddens us that we are still so nervous and our hearts are not dancing yet. I guess after all that we have been through, this is what it does to us.

Stinas - yay for the lovely scan. And good luck for the next one. It is really going to be special on DH's birthday. I was PUPO on our anniversary and my birthday is on 27th this month. It is exciting that we have our little one(s) with us. Its like a dream.


----------



## aleja

Girls that is wonderful news ! I am so pleased for both of you. 

Honey there is no way of making you feel less nervous .. It's completely normal but take it as an important milestone was reached and I am praying for you that the next beta and scan show a healthy little baby growing. 

Stinas, wow... Twins !!!! I can't wait till your next scan. 

Little and Sheri it's lovely hearing about your babies. It goes so quick that I hope you are enjoying every bit of it. 
Sheri when will you have the FET? I don't have any embies left so I will have to start again for a second. I think we will return to the FS when Bubs is 1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## littleangel

Honey, I was the same. I didn't really believe until I saw the HB again on a 10 week scan. And all through my pregnancy, I never really relaxed. I had a special midwife and I remember saying to her when I was almost due that I wouldn't relax until I had my baby in my arms. Little did I know that's only the start - I still worry about something going wrong and losing J. I think I always will in an abstract way. I'm looking at him napping now on the monitor and worrying that his face is too close to the net sides of the travel cot!

Big hugs to you - I found this particular time so hard, the first few weeks after BFP and before the first scan. I expected to find the 2ww hard, but it was a surprise to me that I didn't feel better once I knew I was pregnant. 

Xxxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Littleangel - thats exactly the way I feel too. Though I feel a little relaxed today. Had my second beta today. It was only 399 which isn't too great. I hope they are snuggled in well and growing healthy. The slightly low numbers make me all the more nervous about the scan.


----------



## honeycheeks

Aleja - he is a precious beautiful baby boy. Looks like he is wants to say something. Such a cute expression he has got.


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - what a cutie pie!!! 

I agree ... Waiting for scans is a lot worse than the tww. I always thought once you get your bfp and see the sac your fine....nope. It's one thing after the other. All worth it once you hear those heartbeats.


----------



## sheri76

Aleja Marlon is so cute! Love his big little cheeks! I'm thinking ill return to my job part time June next year & then do the FET nov/dec. I'll be almost 39 by then & not sure i could cope being pregnant through an Aussie summer again.

Stinas great news on your scan!

Honey the nerves are normal but I don't remember worrying as much for my non ivf pregnancies. Good luck for your scan :)


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Honey and stinas how did your next BT and scans go?


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - I have been released to the OB!....well sort of...still going to re for bloods while I lower my doses of estrogen and pio. My next scan is on friday with the OB. 
My last scan was great. Baby A was measuring on point with HR of 182 and Baby B a day behind with HR of 179.
MS has been going away....scared me at first, but doc told me I should have peaked and will be going down now....which made sense because I felt like shit for over two weeks daily. 
I bought a fetal doppler...should be here by thursday. 
Hows your little guy doing?

Honey - how are you?


----------



## aleja

Hi stinas sorry I don't get a chance to log on much these days. I'm so pleased that your twins are growing nicely. It's quite amazing ... Wow you will be a mummy to two precious babies !! 
I hope the MS stays away for good now

Honey I hope everything is ok xx


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello ladies, How is everyone here.

AFM, I had a missed miscarriage towards the end of first trimester and when we thought we were almost at the first major milestone, we are back at square one. Waiting to recover completely and looking forward to start again.


----------



## Stinas

Honey when are u going to start again?


----------



## aleja

Honey I'm so sorry ... It's not fair you have to go through this . Take care


----------



## aleja

Stinas - a boy and girl!! Amazing


----------



## honeycheeks

@ Stinas - Well Im not sure. I have an appointment with my ER next week. Will discuss and then book another appointment. I am still not back to my normal self. The backaches which started during pregnancy are not gone yet. They come back with a vengeance whenever I stand a little too long or try to get some work done. So Im not sure if I should wait until that is all gone and I feel well again. But honestly, I am ready to start as soon as my ER says so.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Start when you are comfortable. Maybe they are waiting for OHSS to calm down?


----------



## notoptimistic

So sorry honey ... I had a missed miscarriage around 11 weeks a few years ago. It was awful. Glad you have frosties though. FETs are so much easier!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank you Notoptimistic. My miscarrying process was not as bad as I imagined. My chemical pregnancies earlier involved much more physical pains and more severe cramps than this medicated one. FETs are easier definitely , but it has never worked for me before. So it makes me anxious about the next one. But im glad I dont have OHSS to worry about the next time.

Stinas - I am just so ready to start again. Im not sure if my body is ,especially with the back aches. I also have a feeling that all the bed rest I have been getting in the recent months has made my back and muscles weak. They are just my guesses. I have no idea what it really is. I need the pain to go away. I cant be pregnant again with the nasty back ache.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - do it when your body is ready! Maybe you should start doing a light workout to get your muscles going again&#8230;.or at least go on some walks. Total bed rest is not always the key.


----------



## sheri76

Honey, very sorry to read about your miscarriage :( yoga & planking are great for working back & core muscles...

Stinas congrats on the twins! Hope everything is going well in your pregnancy.

Aleja hope you are well & enjoying your first Xmas with Marlon!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks sheri!!! Everything is great so far!! Just started feeling them kick!!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies I agree that yoga would be great for your back pain , Honey. 
You must feel so ready to have a baby but sometimes our bodies tell us something different. 

Sheri, I hope you are well too. Marlon is doing great, going on 5 months soon and a big robust baby... I have started him on solids- tasting puréed fruit and he is loving it!

Stinas, oh wow you can now feel them... So wonderful ! Have you started buying things for the nursery?


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - My family is going to buy all of the furniture for their room&#8230;hopefully I will receive all the bedding for my shower as well, if not, ill buy it all. I have only bought a few outfits here and there.


----------



## honeycheeks

Have a Merry Christmas with your little ones, ladies. Its going to be a very special first Christmas for most of you here.

Stinas - You are almost half way there. OMG can you believe how fast time flies. I was just 2 weeks behind you but it almost feels unreal to me now, like a dream.

I started stretches and it really has been helping. My pains first started when I was exactly 5 weeks and the u/s tech and doctor also told me that my uterus was pressing on my spine. She advised me that if it hurts to walk, just dont walk. Huh crazy advice I guess!! And I didn't want to take any chances then either for fear of hurting the baby. But yeah, now I have none to fear for.

I had an appointment with my ER and I am starting FET in January. I don't feel very hopeful about FET since I have had only failed FETs so far. And prednisolone gave a lot of side effects last time and I wouldn't want to go on it again. I hope it doesn't play a major role in implantation.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I know it's still un real for me too...especially since I'm really small. I may even look smaller than someone carrying a singleton. Worried me a bit but doc said I'm measuring perfectly and just hiding it really good lol. 
Don't be discouraged with FET. I was too and just blew it off when I did it second time and look it worked! Embryos were both 3ab and 3bc something like that, so I really didn't think it would happen. You just never know. I think your body will react a lot better to FET. Maybe it just needed rest.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hoping that FET works for me this time.
I was really showing in first trimester, esp with my OHSS, i really looked unmistakably pregnant. Now I feel kinda embarrassed looking back at pics from then. I would have loved to stay small and hid my bump. I was really small except for my bump.


----------



## aleja

Honey I really hope this next FET is the one, you came so
Close last time. I do think prednisone is important if you have immune issues.. I am part of another ivf thread and all the ladies with immune issues were on heaps of meds and complaining about bloating and having moon faces. 

Stinas it's great you have family buying you things as getting two
Of everything must add up. When will you have your baby shower?


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - My baby shower is Feb 1. I will be 26weeks. I wanted to do it slightly early so I won't be uncomfortable. I have things being sent to my house left and right lol Its great!


----------



## SKP

I found out in dec I can only do donor eggs. Ivf is not possible for me.


----------



## drsquid

oh honey im so sorry. youve been through so much

stinas- congrats. boy girl is the best

hope everyone has been well


----------



## Stinas

SKP - Its ok! Lots of people do DE!! 

DR - Hiii!! Thank you! Yours are super cute!!! Cant believe how big they are already!


----------



## SKP

Yeah is know but still difficult. 

What are the chances of twins if 2 embryos are implanted.


----------



## Stinas

it all depends really. They definitely go up by putting two in but not sure what the percentage is.


----------



## drsquid

stinas-it is crazy isnt it. you will see. twins are soo cute together too


----------



## Stinas

Dr - I can't wait!!!! Half way there!


----------



## honeycheeks

Dr- You twins got soo big. They sure are too cute together.
SKP - Im sorry you have to DE. At least you have that option if you are open to it.

Stinas - How are you feeling. Third trimester is almost here!! I can't believe it.

AFM- I started my FET cycle. My doctor had to change the medication a little as I have been responding differently to the meds. I try to take my mind off of all these stuff , having an ET is all I care for. I'll let the ER figure the stuff to get me there. That makes it so much stress free.
I have cysts on both ovaries too, which gives me pain in the abdomen. So I only do some light walking. No running or even brisk walking for me. But I do try to get in an hour of walking at least 5 times a week.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am doing good!!! Got a little belly going on, so now people realize I am pregnant not fat. They say "are u sure there are two in there" lol 
Almost third trimester...it's really crazy. I can't believe it. In a way I want them to stay in forever and in another way I'm over it, too stressful with all the upcoming scans and them telling you all sorts of things. Freaks you out. You just never stop worrying. 
Yay for FET!!! They are sooooo much easier!!! Boo for cysts!! Hopefully they will go away soon!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Stinas I hope your baby shower is amazing, it's this week isn't it?? 
What a celebration it will be !

Honey I am so happy to hear you are doing a FET, when is the ET?

Dr Squid!! Hey welcome back!
Your twins are gorgeous how old are they now??

Skp I am sorry to hear about the donor eggs , will you go ahead with this option?


----------



## Stinas

Aleja - how's your little man?!!! 
Yes my shower is sat!!! Super exciting. Finally found a dress! That was a mission and I'm not big at all!! Babies room is ready to go! Furniture came in yesterday. Looks amazing. I need to post pics in my journal later!


----------



## aleja

Stinas yes please photos of your nursery!!!


----------

